#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-08
<phillw> Jesse1984:  have you tried using Envyng to get your ATI driver for you ?
<Jesse1984> phillw, no, whats that ?
<phillw> it is like hard-ware drivers, you get it, you update your system, then see if it can find a compatible driver, there's some stuff on it over here --> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidiaati-graphics-card-driver-in-ubuntu-910karmic   maybe worth a try ?
<Jesse1984> awesome, ill look into that now, thanks
<phillw> I recall that  sudo apt-get update can add drivers to the HardWare section of System --> Admin
<Jesse1984> ok, thanks
<phillw> (I'm 10.04 lubuntu, not 9.10 ... but I've certainly had good results with the sudo apt-get update, followed by checking the HardWare Drives for others.
<Jesse1984> do you know of a way to restore the vga settings to default, as they were when i first installed ? then maybe i can set low power mode for the graphics card so it doesnt overheat..
<phillw> is it the fglrx one that you're after ?
<Jesse1984> to be honest i dont know, im a total newbie to all of this, i think thats the one it uses by default isnt it ?
<phillw> okies, head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=333  There is a sticky there with information on it & you can also post questions to the sticky or to the that section. I don't have an ATi card, so I cannot give you "How I got it working" - but there'll be people there who can :-)
<Jesse1984> thanks! ill see if it can follow it up with them.. now my wifi isnt working.. argh! i didnt get the keychain prompt on boot like normal...
<ARC0112358> RDP client keeps getting closed - worked fine last night...  today I can't connect to server.
<ARC0112358> ping www.msn.com
<Jesse1984> does anyone know how to force ubuntu into VGA mode or a low video mode when booting ?
<pedro3005> Jesse1984, maybe you could uninstall the drivers via a live cd?
<Phrea> arent there cheat codes for Ubu [like there are for Knoppix]?
<pedro3005> phillw, what do you mean cheat codes?
<Phrea> when booting Ubu, at command prompt
<Phrea> something like screen=1024x800 etc
<geirha> Phrea: vga=ask
<geirha> Add that to the kernel line, right after «quiet splash»
<mongoosedog> hey guys back with anther stupid question probably, trying to burn an audio cd, but some of my songs are .wma gnome baker and brasero won't play the game, any advice?
<ShadowKnight> hi,i had a quick question. what is xubuntu and kubuntu?
<switchgirl> seb around?
<elfy> ShadowKnight: they are versions of ubuntu using a different desktop environment - xubuntu uses xfce and kubuntu uses kde - ubuntu uses gnome
<elfy> hi switchgirl - no idea - never heard of him
<ShadowKnight> elfy: is there any uses to them? i was looking into them and was wondering if they are any good
<elfy> they are all different and have uses :) I personally prefer gnome - but I have played with both of the others, if you want to look you can install them into ubuntu and choose to use the others at login
<ShadowKnight> you can? how can you do it?
<elfy> 2 secs
<elfy> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php - on the left hand pane - at the bottom "Playing Around"  instructions on how to install and get rid of kde and xfce
<elfy> though bear in mind that your current menu will become a LOT bigger :)
<ShadowKnight> lol okay then i will. ive seen screenshots and it does look big. so is this just like an add on for ubuntu or its own separate system?
<elfy> ShadowKnight: I tend to download the isos now and install in a virtual machine
<ShadowKnight> what virtual machine do you use?
<elfy> they are not addons - when you choose to run them at login - you are running that variant
<ShadowKnight> hmmmm okay then
<elfy> virtual box - not the OSE version but the one from the sun site
<ShadowKnight> alright then, imma go look into that then :) thanks
<elfy> your're welcome :)
<ShadowKnight> hello, i have a question. i just uninstalled kubuntu and now im running into this problem:
<ShadowKnight> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ShadowKnight> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Joeb454> ShadowKnight: did you try running what it said
<ShadowKnight> i did but it didnt let me type in my password
<elfy> it's invisible - type it and enter
<ShadowKnight> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place< thats the last line it has do i wait for it to finish?
<ShadowKnight> because its not moving from there and its been a couple of minutes
<AJHunter> is there a way to set up a private file sharing system that doesn't require you to set up a server and can transfer from Linux to Windows or Mac OS X?
<AJHunter> hello?
<elfy> hello
<elfy> I use 2 desktops here - one serves the other media files - but I have no win or mac to deal with
<AJHunter> hmm... That... would make this difficult for you... for once, google didn't have all the answers. I checked.
<ikt> how private does the file sharing system need to be?
<ikt> afaik mac has samba so using the typical samba shares should work
<AJHunter> umm... Just like, people-in-my-family private
<ikt> yeah then a samba should be fine
<elfy> I'd agree with that
<ikt> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/easy-file-sharing <- would be nice if someone resurects that project, might make a forum post
<duanedesign> /5/5
<duanedesign> d'oh
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye.
<AJHunter> okthxbai!
<switchgirl> i need adviceon who to talk to about a comment - abuse - on Launchpad
<switchgirl> actually ignore me
<switchgirl> sorry
<pedro3005> switchgirl, https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback#Inappropriate%20content
<switchgirl> i re - read the comment
<pedro3005> oh
<switchgirl> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/103579 << skim reading the last comment
<pedro3005> Oh man
<switchgirl> huh?
<pedro3005> I was just reading about the recent drs305 leaving and other team members...
<pedro3005> And I began to remember when I was merely a beginner here, like two (?) years ago... The channel was way more active, everyone would talk and this would be a chill out chatter... In fact that's why I stuck around.. Now, the team feels cold. Very... official, worried. It's not just friends hanging out and helping beginners anymore
<switchgirl> yeah i think the mistake was made in the last 2 months
<switchgirl> this chan is now a support chan
<pedro3005> switchgirl, we've gone too official and bureaucrat
<switchgirl> and that kills any sence of being able to talk
<pedro3005> And what's worse...
 * switchgirl gives a understanding smiles 
<pedro3005> The helping of beginners has not improved... Dare I say it worsened.
<switchgirl> yup
 * switchgirl waves as shes been here and WANTS to learn but is a beginner
<pedro3005> Many questions unanswered, ignored.
<switchgirl> how long have i been here pedro3005?
<pedro3005> switchgirl, I don't remember... hm.. 3-4 months?
<switchgirl> nearly a year or more, and what have i learned? next to nothing as the stuff folk talk about is either too technical or not expained in end user terms
<switchgirl> see i need to learn - im living well below the poverty line
<switchgirl> and yet no one seems to be very proactive
<switchgirl> so i dont try as hard as i used to
<pedro3005> switchgirl, and there's so many inactive members
<switchgirl> compiledkernel tried, bless him, as did some others but i didnt get it the whole "how to set up a repository" thing
<pedro3005> And what I mean by active is sticking around this channel and answering questions, giving help.
<pedro3005> compiledkernel, curse him :P I still haven't lost the trauma
<pedro3005> switchgirl, do you mean add a repository to your apt list or set up your own repository?
<switchgirl> to be able to answer questions you have to have a basic understanding of the system. i have yet to grasp this
<switchgirl> set up your own repository
<pedro3005> switchgirl, wouldn't a PPA do it?
<switchgirl> no i mean taking 50gb of hard disk space and setting up a network repository so that all machines on your network have a repository to update fropm
<switchgirl> not the ppa or external ones - i agree its a REALLY cool thing if you know what your doing
<pedro3005> switchgirl, ah, well, wouldn't know then
<pedro3005> sorry
<switchgirl> see :) it are hard
<switchgirl> but anyway it was not compiledkernel's fault i was / am really bad
<switchgirl> i should go read the manuals
<switchgirl> brb i shall start
<switchgirl> actually umm
<switchgirl> one question
<switchgirl> pedro3005: how to check a zip with a md5?
<switchgirl> 0b4fa10a6f4995b3e2f729454c1462b6 <that MD5 sum to be prosise
<pedro3005> switchgirl, so that is the sum it's supposed to be?
<switchgirl> i just d/l the ubuntu pocket guide
<switchgirl> and now have no idea how to check it with a .zip
<pedro3005> switchgirl, so basically, the place you downloaded it from should give you the sum
<switchgirl> *check the .zip with this 0b4fa10a6f4995b3e2f729454c1462b6
<switchgirl> that is the sum
<pedro3005> switchgirl, then you go on a terminal and type 'md5sum filename.zip'. then you see if it's equal
<switchgirl> do you have to change to that directory?
<pedro3005> switchgirl, well of course
<elfy> switchgirl: are you talking about an apt-cache?
<switchgirl> elfy: i think so it was AGES ago
<switchgirl> :s
<switchgirl> DarkwingDuck and compiledkernel run the project
<elfy> :) I'll be looking into that once lucid has released as I will have 3 machines here all at the same version - finally ;)
<switchgirl> i mean a project that is supposed to show everything on ubuntu and how EVERYTHING works
<elfy> what project is that?
<elfy> oic
<elfy> :)
<elfy> well if once I have fought with apt-cache and won you want some information I will be happy to help
<switchgirl> but again very technical and as the most geeky thing i can claim to have is steel train track braces - age 21- and a certified user of Microsoft office 2003 word (thats the product ms word not me trying to be down wid da kidz and all  that shizzl
<switchgirl> i really need to know the basics
<elfy> what basics?
<switchgirl> hence why am reading the pocket guide
<switchgirl> and saving for the online lessons
<elfy> the stuff I know I learnt by breaking things and having to fix them - or they were things I needed to do so learnt those
<elfy> I don't learn well from manuals so found it easier to do it that way
<lukjad86> switchgirl Hi there. Long time no see
<lukjad86> Hah
<switchgirl> sorry switching clients
<switchgirl> irssi so i can read two things at once
<pedro3005> lukjad86, no one stands you
<pedro3005> yay
<switchgirl> lukjad86: hi
<lukjad86> Hi switchgirl
<lukjad86> I'm lagging ferociously here, so I'm not ignoring you if you don't see me say anything
 * switchgirl shuts down and re orginises cables before reading as she is distracted by them...... grrrrrrrrr ocd-ness (i mock it cus it's true :'(
<xfact> I am currently on Lucid Lynx alpha 3
<GarmaZed> Hey fellow beginner-chatters.
<elfy> hi GarmaZed
<drubin> hi GarmaZed
<serverduck> Hi GarmaZed !
<GarmaZed> Has anyone had any success with wireless sharing across computers, even with Windows+Linux?
 * elfy bows out at the mention of wireless .. 
<GarmaZed> Yeah, it's something I've tried a while ago when considering going all Ubuntu on the notebook.
<GarmaZed> I just couldn't get it to happen for whatever reason, wanted to know if anybody ever had a successful go at it.  :P
<bodhi_zazen> GarmaZed: sharing how ?
<bodhi_zazen> Samba works, as does NFS, ssh (sshfs)
<GarmaZed> Sharing files and maybe printers across a wireless infrastructure network, like through the router.
<michae1> just curious, no stupid questions here, right?
<elfy> indeed so michae1
<michae1> alrighty then...
<michae1> here goes
<michae1> not much on the open source, and was sugested by a friend to use ubuntu desktop ( not much for the command line, so am trying to stick with the gui )as a server to solve some master browser issues I'm experiencing. is there a tutorial that I can follow to show me how to get desktop to act like a server?
<elfy> nothing to stop you installing the server and adding the necessary on top of it, I have 2 desktops at home - 1 I use to serve media - I guess it depends what you are after
<michae1> I'm just trying to find a simple solution to several win xp boxes and one win 7 box that are causing a serverless network to get bogged down to the point where files on a nas are getting corrupted.
<michae1> If I understood what you said there elfy, I could install the server kernel and then the desktop gui on top of that to administer the server?
<bodhi_zazen> GarmaZed: Samba will do that for you, that is what I use
<bodhi_zazen> michae1: Install server edition
<bodhi_zazen> Then add webmin
<elfy> michae1: listen to bodhi_zazen - he'll know more than I
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.webmin.com/intro.html
<bodhi_zazen> Most of the apps on a desktop you do not need on a server
<bodhi_zazen> so, you can install a desktop , and add in server soft ware, nothing wrong with that
<bodhi_zazen> but if you want a dedicated server, webmin gives you a graphical interface
<bodhi_zazen> you should invest some time in learning ssh, nano / vim , and bash
<GarmaZed> bodhi_zazen: I'll look into it again, last time I tried I could get them to see each other across a network, but could not get them to share anything, or access each other.
<bodhi_zazen> GarmaZed: is one of the boxes wired ?
<GarmaZed> They both were connected wirelessly.  One a Win7 64-bit desktop, back then the other was a 64-bit Ubuntu or Linux Mint notebook.  Now the notebook is 32-bit Ubuntu.
<bodhi_zazen> Some wireless routers seem to have problems with wireless and Samba.
<bodhi_zazen> GarmaZed: are you familiar with ssh ?
<michae1> bodhi_zazen: I'm looking for the easiest 'quick' fix for right now, I guess that 's why this was suggested to me. I know the network is going to grow pretty rapidly in the next few months and they have nothing in the way of an admin to fix problems like the master browser timing out problem. as I get the time between problems, I want to set up a more stable and reliable server for their environment. I'm just a design
<michae1> guy who knew a very little something about networking.
<GarmaZed> Not very, no.  I am in the beginners channel, right?  :P
<bodhi_zazen> If so, install ssh onto your Ubuntu box, and you can connect with Winscp (from windows) or mount a share with sshfs (Ubuntu)
<GarmaZed> I'm headin' off for a while, thanks for the chat
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering. can you change your login screen for ubuntu? and can you have multiple pictures alternating as a background?
<bodhi_zazen> Yes , but not easily ShadowKnight
<bodhi_zazen> depends on the version of GDM / KDM
<ShadowKnight> so how long would it take to do? i was seeing if its worth it. i have the newest one i think
<bodhi_zazen> ShadowKnight: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<bodhi_zazen> but that is the old version
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay. i went to a similar website thats why i was asking about this
<ShadowKnight> i went to here. http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292533
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay thanks :)
<ShadowKnight> so any way to get the pictures though? or should i just create a slideshow and try to do it through there?
<serverduck> warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<serverduck> What is this?
<canthus13> serverduck: Prolly some programmer's warning that he just cobbled the code together well enough to make it work, but don't be surprised if it breaks.
<serverduck> canthus13, Thank you so much sir.
<canthus13> No prob.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-09
<lukjad86> Is there a way to get iftop to show what programs are using up my bandwidth rather than the destinations?
<lukjad86> because if apache is being connected to by 20 hosts, that really doesn't give me a clear picture of what I need to close down or monitor
<bodhi_zazen> lukjad86: what is the problem you are having exactly ?
<bodhi_zazen> limited bandwidth ?
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen Well, I only have 100 KBs upload
<lukjad86> Speed
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen And sometimes if I'm uploading a file, browsing and try and FTP something, everything kinda slows down, and I can't tell what it is. It could be F@H getting a new work load, at which point it will clear up soon.
<pleia2> lukjad86: there is ntop
<lukjad86> But I can't tell.
<lukjad86> pleia2 ntop?
<pleia2> might be more useful than iftop
<lukjad86> pleia2 It's like htop but for the network?
<pleia2> lukjad86: pretty much
<lukjad86> Thanks
<bodhi_zazen> lukjad86: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<lukjad86> pleia2 Does it need any special setup or does it all just work it's way through?
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen Ubuntu geek BLAH.
<lukjad86> ;)
<lukjad86> But thanks for the link
<pleia2> hmm, ntop is different than I remember
<pleia2> oh, they added a "web mode" which is confusing me
<lukjad86> pleia2 Does the initial startup take a while?
<lukjad86> Because it hasn't failed, but gave me an error that it is unable to create the base directory
<pleia2> looks like it does need special configuration
<bodhi_zazen> lukjad86: run it as sudo
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen Yeah, I did
<bodhi_zazen> ntop was very fast last time I looked at it lukjad86
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen And it started fine but it just is sitting there
<lukjad86> Mon 08 Mar 2010 07:15:47 PM EST  **ERROR** RRD: Disabled - unable to create base directory (err 13, /var/lib/ntop/rrd)
<pleia2> hrm
<lukjad86> Shall I restart it?
<bodhi_zazen>  mkdir /var/lib/ntop/rrd -p
<bodhi_zazen> then re start
<lukjad86> hah. My mom walked in and saw me staring at the terminal and said: "how can you have fun doing that all the time?"
<pleia2> lol
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen is the -p part of the command or just your comment?
<pleia2> part of the command
<bodhi_zazen> -p is part of the command
<pleia2> it makes parent directories if they don't exist
<lukjad86> That is good to know, thanks
<lukjad86> Same error
<lukjad86> Oh, wait. Another sub-directory :P
<lukjad86> It's like it wants a million sub-directories
<pleia2> hmm, the debian package set all the stuff up for me
<pleia2> is librrd4 installed?
<pleia2> sorry, this is turning into a whole 'nother project :)
<lukjad86> pleia2 heh.
<stlsaint> lo pleia2
<lukjad86> ahh, 20 errors
<pleia2> g'day stlsaint
<stlsaint> lo lukjad86
<lukjad86> Hey steelsteve
<lukjad86> stlsaint
<lukjad86> librrd4 is already the newest version.
<lukjad86> I'll work on this in the morn, thanks for the help stlsaint :)
<lukjad86> s/stlsaint/pleia2
<lukjad86> pleia2 :)
<pleia2> lukjad86: welcome, good luck! :)
<lukjad86> :)
<stlsaint> lukjad86: your welcome ;)
<serverduck> How and from were can i install a different theme and login screen for my 9.10 ubuntu?
<stlsaint> serverduck: just download a theme and install form your system>preferences interface
<serverduck> from appearance?
<stlsaint> serverduck: yes sorry
<serverduck> it sens me here for other themes
<serverduck> http://art.gnome.org/themes/
<serverduck> but were do i download the themes
<serverduck> what are the themes called here>
<serverduck> splash screens?
<serverduck> ohh my
<serverduck> splash screen is a desktop wallpaper right?
<stlsaint> no
<serverduck> wops you're right
<serverduck> don't know what those are
<serverduck> I'm confused because it only gives me 5 categories and can't find an actual theme
<serverduck> At least I found login screens:P
<stlsaint> cool
<serverduck> Where do you  install those?
<serverduck> I found how, thanks anyway.
<serverduck> Someone still on?:)
<serverduck> I installed xsensor on my laptop but when starting it i only get a blank window no temperatures..no nothing...why?
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering. is ubuntu good to use with kubuntu and xubuntu? what are the benefits and drawbacks to using them?
<mcw> how do we enable twinview in 9.10?
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: ping
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, pong
<DarkwingDuck> hey, answered my own question lol
<Joeb454_> morning
<pedro3005> hey Joeb454
<Joeb454_> hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> Joeb454_, do you have the bad feeling UBT is dying?
<Joeb454_> pedro3005, I wouldn't say dying...struggling with growth - definitely
<pedro3005> Joeb454_, struggling with growth, that may be it
<pedro3005> Joeb454_, the team is becoming way too official and organized
<ikt> erm
<Joeb454_> pedro3005, I think that comes with the size, there's a need for more officialness
<Joeb454_> but maybe not too much
<Joeb454_> pedro3005, also - people leaving is probably also due to varying real life factors
<Joeb454_> that's the reason I'm stepping down from the council
<pedro3005> Joeb454_, idk, I don't feel the team as friendly and social as it used to be
<Joeb454_> pedro3005, I think 90% of that is to do with the size - it's too big to be the same team where everybody knows everybody else now
<pedro3005> Joeb454, and the meetings & planning are too official and bureaucrat
<Joeb454_> +1, though that's definitely to do with the growing pains
<pedro3005> Joeb454, why can't we organize what is strictly necessary for helping beginners? maybe we became more pre-occupied with setting things up than using them
<Silver_Fox_> Hello joeb454 :)
<Joeb454_> hi Silver_Fox_
<Joeb454_> I feel dirty, I'm on Xchat, on Windows
<Joeb454_> pedro3005, that's a good point, though I'm not sure what the answer is
<pedro3005> Joeb454_, well, gotta run. see you around
<Joeb454_> pedro3005, see you later
<Silver_Fox_> Bye pedro3005
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, hi & bye :)
<talsemgeest> Hey Silver_Fox_ and Joeb454_ :)
<talsemgeest> Joeb454_: It has been a while :)
<Joeb454_> hi talsemgeest...that it has :)
<Joeb454_> how're you?
<talsemgeest> Joeb454_: Very good, busy with school. Hows things with you?
<Joeb454_> talsemgeest, not too bad. A little ill, but still good.
<talsemgeest> Joeb454_: Oh, whats the problem?
<Joeb454_> talsemgeest, I think this is the longest I've been on IRC for at least a month
<Joeb454_> talsemgeest, just a cold, and aches
<talsemgeest> Joeb454_: Ah, nothing too serious then :)
 * talsemgeest is back in hospital on thursday
<Joeb454_> no nothing too bad
<Joeb454_> talsemgeest, why's that?
<Silver_Fox_> Its talsemgeest  !
<talsemgeest> Joeb454_: I got diagnosed with ITP earlier in the year, my immune system destroyed all my platelets. All healthy now, just need a checkup and a bloodtest
<talsemgeest> Its Silver_Fox_!
<Silver_Fox_> where>?
 * talsemgeest looks quickly around the room and spots nothing
<Joeb454_> talsemgeest, that sucks :( but at least you're healthy again, that's all that matters I guess
<talsemgeest> Joeb454_: Yup, and a 30% chance I will stay that way :)
<Joeb454_> :)
<ShadowKnight> hi, i was wondering. im running ubuntu is it good to install kubuntu (and/ or xubuntu) at the same time? is there any draw backs or any benefits from that?
<michae1> epilogue... I know I should install server edition, but am not up on the command line terminology.
<michae1> What I did was download desktop 9.10 and would like to know what server software it is I need to install on top of the desktop kernel to get it to act / work like a server.
<michae1> and I understand that there are apps on the desktop I don't need on a server, but am more after being able to do this through an intuitive gui.
<canthus13> michae1: I wouldn't try it if you're not willing to use the command line.
<canthus13> MOST server configuration is done via command line/editing config files.
<canthus13> There are web-based interfaces available such as (depricated) webmin.
<canthus13> But as I said before, most of the configuration is going to be done via command line and config file editing.
 * canthus13 learned most of his command line skills from setting up his own personal server.
<michae1> canthus13: is there a cheat sheet somewhere as it relates to installing and setting up the server kernel? My initial goal here is to solve a master browser issue where four or five xp machines are fighting with one another and seriously bogging down a home / office network.
<canthus13> michae1: That I'm not sure about.  I'd just get the server install CD and go from there.  as far as setting up Samba to be the master browser.... I'd check #samba if google doesn't turn up anything.
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering two things. what is this beryl project (i heard it compares to aero so i was wondering that) and is there a way that you can file share through windows and linux i heard something about samba and i was wondering what that was.
<Silver_Fox_> beryl was replaced with compiz-fusion
<Silver_Fox_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Silver_Fox_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82ZTV82OmKo
<canthus13> ShadowKnight: Samba is an implementation of SMB/CIFS for linux.
<canthus13> ShadowKnight: It supports all sorts of windows-specific networking features, not just file sharing.
<ShadowKnight> oh okay thank you silver_fox that is very helpful. and also thanks canthus13 :)
<canthus13> ShadowKnight: No prob.  check out http://www.samba.org for more info.
<ShadowKnight> okay, will do :)
<canthus13> michae1: Err. Now that I think about it, you probably just need to install Samba on a desktop install to solve your master browser issue.
<ARC0112358> My RDP client keeps getting disconnected - can someone help me?
<michae1> canthus13: sorry about the vacant stare, was tending to prep'ing last ears expenses for accountant to do taxes.
<michae1> canthus13: do I go to samba.org and download latest for install on top of desktop kernel?
<canthus13> michae1: Nah. It's in the repositories.
<canthus13> Just install it from the software center.
<canthus13> Might also install gadmin-samba as well to allow you to administer it.
<canthus13> Oh, and I think this is the information you're interested in:  http://elibrary.fultus.com/technical/topic/com.fultus.redhat.elinux4/manuals/rhel-rg-en-4/s1-samba-network-browsing.html
<michae1> canthus13: feeling a little on the on slope here, but when you say software center...
<michae1> !!! replace the 2nd on with up !!! bad typo.
<michae1> bodhi_zazen: wondering if you might have a moment to continue the conversation from last night?
<bodhi_zazen> michae1: what you need ?
<michae1> I know you said to just install the server kernel with the webmin interface as I'm not so fluent in command line. As far as setting the rest of the server up, that's pretty much straight forward from there on in, yes?
<anditosan> I installed ubuntu on an msi x600 and everything works except the integrated microphone. It does not record. Ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to see it. What can i do?
<bodhi_zazen> michae1: yes
<bodhi_zazen> sorry for the delay
<bodhi_zazen> ping me if you need
<bodhi_zazen> You do not need the server kernel
<bodhi_zazen> the server kernel is optimized for servers
<bodhi_zazen> so, it it is a dedicated server, install the server edition of Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> then install webmin
<bodhi_zazen> michae1: http://www.webxpert.ro/andrei/2009/10/29/install-webmin-on-ubuntu-server-or-desktop-9-10-karmic-koala/
<DiGiGoth> i want to write an alias that runs a few commands, but i want it to ask me if to run the last command, how ? :)
<bodhi_zazen> DiGiGoth: what ?
<bodhi_zazen> you run the last command with !!
<bodhi_zazen> or the up arrow key
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get update
<bodhi_zazen> sudo !!
<DiGiGoth> not this :)...
<DiGiGoth> i want the alias to do for example "ifconfig wlan0 down" and then to ask me if to do "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<Phrea> could somebody explain why sometimes a GUI is called a GUI and why sometimes something is called a Window Manger?
<Phrea> what is the difference between say Gnome/KDE and some of the other gui/window managers out there?
<DarkwingDuck> GUI = Graphic User Interface  - It's deeper in core then the WM
<Phrea> that I understand
<Phrea> ...but how?
<Phrea> both still use x.org...
<Phrea> or xorg or whatever it's called
<DarkwingDuck> There are more differences between KDE and GNOME then just the Window Managers
<Phrea> where's the line between a GUI and a WM?
<Phrea> I know both Gnome and KDE are GUI's
<DarkwingDuck> Right.
<Phrea> but xfce for instance is called a WM sometimes...
<DarkwingDuck> the WMs are... It shouldn't be
<Phrea> and enlightenment etc
<DarkwingDuck> Those are also GUIs and not WMs
<Phrea> oh ok, so what is a WM then?
<Phrea> [I ask this purely out of curiosity]
<Phrea> is Compiz considered a WM then?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes.
<DarkwingDuck> Here is a good read
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/xwtf.html
<DarkwingDuck> this will help explain
<Phrea> ok
<Phrea> thanks
<DarkwingDuck> your welcome
<Phrea> I'm still trying to get to grips with the fact that I'll be running Linux on both my desktop boxes soon
<DarkwingDuck> :) Good feeling isn't it?
<Phrea> it's both a good feeling and very scary
<DarkwingDuck> Just wait and you'll be alpha and beta testing
<Phrea> I prob wont :)
<Phrea> I'm just a user
<DarkwingDuck> that's what I said.
<Phrea> and I've been using Ubu for almost a year on my default box now
<Phrea> but going over on both boxes still is scary :D
<DarkwingDuck> :D I got it on my wifes lappy... that was fun for a while.
<Phrea> I'll switch full time
<Phrea> no going back
<DarkwingDuck> That's what I did,
<Phrea> I'm only halfway there
<DarkwingDuck> and I have jumped through crazy hoops to keep it that way
<Phrea> gheh
<Phrea> I bet you have
<Phrea> and I bet I will too
<DarkwingDuck> Funny thing is I have not given anything up yet. I have bent the hell out of it though
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> I wont give up either
<Phrea> I HAVE to switch
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<Phrea> well, thanks for the read
<Phrea> I've bookmarked it, will read it later this week
<steelsteve> ok, erm, help?
<steelsteve> I lost (on the panels) my battery and my volume menus
<steelsteve> can't seem to find them under 'add to panel'
<phillw> steelsteve: ##devil ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-10
<serverduck> Why doesn't  xsensor work on my ubuntu?
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering. what is wine and playonlinux?
<serverduck> ShadowKnight, Hey, wine is a free software application designed to execute Microsoft Windows programs.
<DarkwingDuck> wine actually plays wow flawlessly
<serverduck> ShadowKnight, playonlinux is an application to ease the installation of Windows applications (primarily games) using Wine.
<ShadowKnight> so its worth getting then? i was looking into it so i wanted to ask about it. do i download it from synaptic?
<serverduck> ShadowKnight, Search on Wikipedia for more info.
<serverduck> ShadowKnight, Deppends, if you use it yes!
<DarkwingDuck> Yes you can but, for the newst version on wine you need to compile it
<ShadowKnight> okay i will thanks :)
<ShadowKnight> how do i do that darkwingduck?
<serverduck> DarkwingDuck, it's necesarely to get the latest version for games to work?
<serverduck> The one in the repository isn't fine?
<DarkwingDuck> Its buggy
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.winehq.org/
<serverduck> the one in the repo?
<DarkwingDuck> yes
<serverduck> I see thanks!
<DarkwingDuck> Not a problem
<DarkwingDuck> OpenGL runs much better from source
<serverduck> :)
<serverduck> I only play hon, nexuiz , battle for wesnoth :)
<DarkwingDuck> even runs starcraft 2 beta
<ShadowKnight> i download the ubuntu package not the crossover thing right?
<serverduck> Starcraft is nice, just that blizzard isn't anymore.
<DarkwingDuck> Yes... I didn't realize they have the installer there.
<DarkwingDuck> serverduck: it's still blizzard-ish
<serverduck> DarkwingDuck, Yes, they make the best games, just that they got very greedy.
<serverduck> DarkwingDuck, You have to buy 3 boxes for starcraft 2 now...
<serverduck> DarkwingDuck, Hey I wonder, would I be able to run AOM on ubuntu?
<DarkwingDuck> Starcraft2 isn't released... I'm not talking aobut the addon... the new game
<DarkwingDuck> check the App DB at http://www.winehq.org/
<serverduck> I checked,it isn't listed there
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm... Not sure. try it and test it.
<serverduck> and another thing, did you had xsensor installed on you computer?
<serverduck> I installed it from ubuntu software center and it starts but doesn't show me the termperatures
<serverduck> why could that be?
<DarkwingDuck> I use KDE so I have a plasmoid for that.
<DarkwingDuck> Or, Kubuntu rather
<serverduck> ;)
<DarkwingDuck> needless to say the way I do things differs a bit
<DarkwingDuck> Ugg... I'm thinking in XML right now
<serverduck> I just installed wine and playonlinux right now:P
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<serverduck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> give it a shot and let me know how it goes.
<serverduck> Hope that aom will work too
<serverduck> Nice game
<serverduck> If i miss something from windows, it's this game.
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<serverduck> for real:P\
<DarkwingDuck> Its been so long I have forgotten.
<DarkwingDuck> My games have moved to the PS3
<serverduck> :)
<serverduck> I can't afford one right now else I would get one too
<serverduck> Hey i have a question regarding play on linux..
<serverduck> I see here a list of games...gta vice city wow...starcraft
<serverduck> If I click there it takes me into setup of the respective game.
<serverduck> but I don't have the cd,,,,how can it point to setup then?
<DarkwingDuck> ahh, but, you have to have the CD or a way to istall teh game.
<serverduck> gta vice city is not free...
<DarkwingDuck> It wont give you the game. That would be piricy
<serverduck> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> So, you have to buy or already own the game/program
<serverduck> That's what i thought too...how can it give you the game...
<DarkwingDuck> all wine does is emulate windows.
<serverduck> Ohh i understand now
<serverduck> I own nwn 2 ...could install that one:D
<DarkwingDuck> More or less tricking the game into thinking that it is on a windows PC
<serverduck> :D
<serverduck> but it will work if i don't have a cd or dvd?
<serverduck> i could buy it by digital distribution too
<DarkwingDuck> uhhhh.... maybe.
<DarkwingDuck> Yes
<serverduck> That's why i
<serverduck> i'm asking...
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: ping
<DarkwingDuck> It's as if you are running windows.
<serverduck> :) but hapyly i'm not
<DarkwingDuck> Of course
<serverduck> I hate it like ....ahhh
<serverduck> Thanks for the help!
<DarkwingDuck> anytime.
<DarkwingDuck> anything you need just drop me a line
<serverduck> Ohhh, I just realised we are brother ducks:D
<DarkwingDuck> that we are
<_schism_> evening all
<_schism_> evening all
<_schism_> I need some help and I cant seem to find out a good answere I can understand on google.  I am trying to stop the updater from downloading and installing certain kernels and remove them from the grub 1.97beta4 menu but cant seem to find anything. can someone point me in the right direction?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<pedro3005> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello pedro3005
<Silver_Fox_> How are you ?
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, fine. packing up for school
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, and how are you?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine pedro3005
<Silver_Fox_> Hello pedro3005 & duanedesign
<pedro3005> hey duanedesign
<Silver_Fox_> Be right back
<Brodz9871> im a super noob at linux, i have joined the ranks of us pissed with windows. however, i still enjoy the games that i played on them. i have installed wine, but am having troubles configuring it to install the games i want.
<ajmorris> hi Brodz9871
<Brodz9871> i am trying to install dawn of war, which appreas on wines list as gold compatible, but it wont get past the "insert second disk" stage. when it dies with an error?
<Brodz9871> hey
<ajmorris> wine is a little bit fiddly... so to speak
<Brodz9871> great.... :)
<ajmorris> what error does it die with?
<Brodz9871> so how do we fiddle?
<Brodz9871> oh um... stupid me forgot to check. hold on and ill try it
<Brodz9871> installing now. as far as i know, you need to play around will the dll libraries. but there a a million of the bastards....
<ajmorris> hmm, well if dawn of war has a gold compatibility rating, the native dlls that you configure for wine, should be specified in the install tutorial on http://appdb.winehq.org
<Brodz9871> sorry mate, please explain what a native dll is?
<Brodz9871> ok "disk 2"
<ajmorris> a native dll is a dll that has come from the windows OS itself
<ajmorris> i.e, copying it from a windows install system directory, and placing it in your wine directory in linux
<ajmorris> however: "NOTE: Guild Wars usually doesn't require any special settings to get working. The advice listed below is only for those who require help installing, running, or troubleshooting Guild Wars."   <--- taken from the install tutorial on the winehq appdb
<Brodz9871> ... so i need to copy the dll files off the disk and paste them into the wine directory?
<ajmorris> nope, you dont need any native dlls for guild wars according to winehq
<Brodz9871> "installation ended prematurely because of an error" but what error? how can i find it to fix it?
<Brodz9871> um... dawn of war?
<ajmorris> umm, running from the command line is basically the only way...
<ajmorris> ohh, sorry, lol, im tired...
<ajmorris> lemme check dawn of war
<ajmorris> which one?
<Brodz9871> warhammer 40k
<Brodz9871> just trying to get the first disks done before i add the rest i have
<ajmorris> damn, there is no install tutorial on winehq, because they say it "just works"
<ajmorris> your issue might be because you have a multiple cd version, rather than dvd
<Brodz9871> which brings me to here
<ajmorris> have you run anything from the command line at all before?
<Brodz9871> hm. i notice that when i put a disk it. the system 'mounts it' and i can see it after i take the disk out.
<Brodz9871> i have run very basic stuff from the terminal. are they the same thing?
<ajmorris> yeah, you can probably see it after you take it out because the wine process is still using it, and you cant technically unmount something while its in use...
<ajmorris> thats the purpose of the wine eject functionality
<Brodz9871> i see.
<ajmorris> try running the wine install from the terminal...
<ajmorris> i.e, navigate to your mounted cdrom directory, and run:
<ajmorris> wine install.exe
<ajmorris> where install.exe is the name of the executable you want to run
<Brodz9871> its so silly. i dont fully understand all of the terminal commands yet. i am awesome at windows, but havent a clue with linux.
<Brodz9871> i understand what your saying but what commands do i use to navigate?
<ajmorris> yeah its ok, as with all things new, you have to overcome a learning curve :)
<ajmorris> run the following:
<ajmorris> cd /media/cdrom
<ajmorris> wine install.exe
<ajmorris> (/media/cdrom may not be the directory that your cd is mounted...)
<ajmorris> if its not, run: cd /media
<ajmorris> then run: ls
<ajmorris> that will list the contents of the directory you are in
<Brodz9871> ok lets give it a go
<Brodz9871> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy.
<Brodz9871>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<Brodz9871>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Brodz9871> when unmounting? what does this mean?
<ajmorris> thats the error at disk 2?
<Brodz9871> no. im trying to unmount the disk one thats still "sitting there" and thats the error that i get
<ajmorris> ah, well, you cant unmount it because something is using it...
<ajmorris> probably a left over wine process...
<Brodz9871> wine is not running.....
<ajmorris> poke Silver_Fox_, you there?
<Brodz9871> how do i delete these processes.
<Brodz9871> so many questions
<ajmorris> not to your eye... but because wine terminated abnormaly, there may be a rogue process left over...
<Brodz9871> i understand that. back to the issue. how do i kill it so i can do the install
<ajmorris> umm, im not sure of a GUI proocess tool... but you can use a combination of "ps" to show the processes and "pkill" to kill them... but thats not something you'd want to go into at this stage...
<Brodz9871> ok
<Brodz9871> leave that one for now
<ajmorris> hmm, dammit, i really need to go... trying to get someone's attention that is here to help you...
<Brodz9871> ok cheers
<ajmorris> Silver_Fox_:  was here... but seems to be gone now
<ajmorris> i dont really wanna ping random people though lol
<Brodz9871> dont worry
<Brodz9871> i will learn it all as i go
<ajmorris> ok, basically, run the install with the commands i gave you above
<ajmorris> then when you get to 2nd disc, if it doesnt let you eject it
<ajmorris> run:
<ajmorris> wine eject
<ajmorris> that will use the wine eject feature, and even if its in use, it should eject your cd drive
<Brodz9871> cheers
<ajmorris> k, really sorr that i have to go, but i got early class tomorrow :(
<ajmorris> good luck Brodz9871
<Silver_Fox_> I was here,  just busy
<Brodz9871> ok
<Brodz9871> im having issues with wine installing multi disk programs, in general it is freezing up a bit
<Brodz9871> you know anything about wine?
<Brodz9871> or are there better programs for it?
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: hello
<duanedesign> oh, your busy. sorry.
<duanedesign> :)
<Brodz9871> how do i use pastebin for copying erros
<Brodz9871> errors?
<nhandler> Brodz9871: Copy your error to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the URL of the paste in the channel
<switchgirl> hi i need to set up a wireless bridge for my network
<switchgirl> i have no ideia how to do this, i have one dlink dir-615 and a bufalo whr-g125 airstation
<switchgirl> :( the d-link needs a firmware hack
<switchgirl> as it doesnt have an option to run as a bridge
<switchgirl> this is the hardest part
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/392545/ the d-link hath these technical stats
<nomnex> is there still a modeprobe.conf file in /etc/ on version 9.10 ?
<CatchItBaby> Hi to all
<michae1> trying to follow the directions and was wondering, when in the synaptic package manager, how do I get over to the universe repository?
<michae1> never mind. just found it under the origins button.
<Silver_Fox_> Hmm
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-11
<nomnex> is there a difference booting from the Ubuntu CD and running the Ubuntu CD live (without installing)?
<nomnex> explain: "Ubuntu recommends that you boot from the rescue CD-ROM"
<pedro3005> nomnex, just select the Try Without blablabla option
<nomnex> pedro3005, so Try (Ubuntu) = booting from the rescue CD-ROM?
<pedro3005> nomnex, that is the LiveCD
<pedro3005> idk if that's what they mean by rescue CDROM
<nomnex> pedro3005, from there how do I mount my /home directory by example -- to access my files
<pedro3005> nomnex, just click on the places menu, click your hard drive and navigate to your /home
<nomnex> pedro3005, when I run the Live CD (Demo), my home dir does not appear in places
<pedro3005> nomnex, does your hard drive appear?
<nomnex> don't know if it is relevant, but I have only one drive, on which is Ubuntu. now, when I run the live CD and boot from it, it looks like a clean install
<pedro3005> nomnex, you click on places, see that hard drive, open it, and what do you see?
<nomnex> pedro3005, got your question now, so no, no hd in places with my /home dir. I guess I need to mount it manually
<pedro3005> gah lol, i forgot the name of that command that shows the hard drives
<pedro3005> nomnex, ok, can you post the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' please?
<serverduck> Could someone point me to how to install lamp in ubuntu 9.10? or an up to date link?
<nomnex> pedro3005, http://pastebin.com/VgTsQ5wW (I am now working on my machine)
<pedro3005> nomnex, well, on that system, it appears it can see a hard drive perfectly
<pedro3005> nomnex, can you find the icon Computer on Places?
<nomnex> pedro3005, (see: above) working on my machine now. When I boot from the LiveCD, there is a /home directory under Place, but it's a new one (empty)
<pedro3005> nomnex, yes, that is expected
<nomnex> pedro3005, sure, but how do I access my files i.e my /home directory. Do I need to manually mount it?
<pedro3005> nomnex, ubuntu will mount it for you graphically, no need for commands
<pedro3005> just gotta go on to Computer and click it
<nomnex> pedro3005, I see, and if it does not, how do I mount it manually? + when I use the LiveCD am I root or super user?
<pedro3005> nomnex, use the mount command
<pedro3005> 'mount /dev/sda1 /place/to/mount'
<serverduck> how do you install apache mysql and php in ubuntu?
<nomnex> pedro3005, thanks, I don't need to specify particular permissions with the mount command?
<pedro3005> serverduck, maybe you should be using Ubuntu Server
<pedro3005> nomnex, no, you only gotta be root
<serverduck> pedro3005,  I just want to experiment with php apache and mysql
<serverduck> It's a must to run ubuntu server to do this?
<pedro3005> serverduck, no, just a tip
<serverduck> It's not that i'm hosting files or anything..
<nomnex> pedro3005, oh, I see. related question. The desk is a shared computer, so anyone with a LiveCD and access to the computer, can boot and access any other users'files?
<pedro3005> serverduck, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<pedro3005> nomnex, unless you encrypt it, yes.
<nomnex> pedro3005, I see, so for casual users, a pass on the boot might be a good idea?
<serverduck> ohhh damn...I should read more from ubuntu documentation before asking...
<serverduck> sorry
<pedro3005> nomnex, a 2nd grader can break that sort of security
<pedro3005> sorry
<pedro3005> if a person has physical access to your machine and a minimal amount of technical knowledge, the only thing you can do to try to stop her from viewing your files is encryption
<pedro3005> nomnex, basically, don't let anyone you don't trust access your machine physically
<pedro3005> and if that is not possible, do not store critical data on such machine
<nomnex> pedro3005, when 9.10 was out the full encryption was preventing resume, do you know if the bug has been fixed?
<pedro3005> nomnex, I don't see why you'd need a full encryption, just of important files
<pedro3005> And no, I never heard if the bug was fixed
<serverduck> and another thing pedro, after install is recommended to create a root password?
<pedro3005> serverduck, you have a root password already
<nomnex> pedro3005, on 9.04 I had one folder encrypted (on the fly) that was convenient and fast. I don't remember how? Do you?
<serverduck> I did it now with sudo passwd...until now anyone could login without password to root?
<nomnex> pedro3005, it was a special folder in /home
<pedro3005> serverduck, :O
<pedro3005> nomnex, hm, not really
<serverduck> pedro3005,  what password? i haven't configured one until now...
<serverduck> "As default Ubuntu has no password set for the root user."
<serverduck> This is what i read from the internet.
<pedro3005> serverduck, oh well. always set up a root password
<serverduck> :)
<serverduck> I finally did one:P
<nomnex> pedro3005, thanks for mount. serverduck good luck with LAMP
<serverduck> nomnex,  thank you!:)
<nomnex> pedro3005, u there? that's the encrypt folder home folder https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder, if you have time give me your input. that was very easy to use.
<pedro3005> nomnex, well, what do you need?
<nomnex> if you have never heard/used it, nothing. I was looking for advise between this method or truecrypt?
<pedro3005> nomnex, never used any. I'd guess use what you're most comfortable with
<nomnex> pedro3005, will do, thanks
<stlsaint> HELP....checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<pedro3005> stlsaint, :O
<stlsaint> what compiler should i install
<pedro3005> stlsaint, gcc
<pedro3005> there was some compiling tools packag
<stlsaint> i think it is installed
<pedro3005> forgot the name
<stlsaint> i installed build-essential already
<pedro3005> steelsteve, ah yes that
<pedro3005> then it should work
<steelsteve> yes what?
<steelsteve> wasn't paying attention
<pedro3005> <pedro3005> there was some compiling tools packag
<pedro3005> <stlsaint> i think it is installed
<pedro3005> <pedro3005> forgot the name
<steelsteve> erm...
<steelsteve> what are you two talking about?
<pedro3005> steelsteve, oooooh lol
<pedro3005> steelsteve, tab fail
<steelsteve> thought so
<steelsteve> later
<stlsaint> anyone round?
<Scunizi> yea
<Scunizi> stlsaint: what's up? got a question?
<stlsaint> Scunizi: http://pastebin.com/LJ8TzE7w
<stlsaint> i already installed build-essential meta package
<stlsaint> i still am unable to compile package tcl
<pedro3005> checking for gcc... no
<Scunizi> stlsaint: check if you've install gcc and make
<pedro3005> stlsaint, and then try to specify the PATH to them if you've had
<stlsaint> why would i need /usr/bin if im root?
<stlsaint> hrm, i did not have make,nor gcc installed...i make was already in but im on a template so i see now
<mcw> lo there
<mcw> are any of the usual suspects on
 * canthus13 is usually suspicious.
<canthus13> ...but you've already gotten my answer on xbmc in -offtopic. :)
<Dill> does anyone here know how to adjust the scroll wheel settings in ubuntu?
<Ten-Eight> evening
<Dill> evening
<Ten-Eight> anything interesting going on in here tonight?
<Dill> Ten-Eight, well, i'm here asking if anyone knows how to change the scroll wheel settings in ubuntu
<Dill> Ten-Eight, but i haven't had any luck
<Ten-Eight> okay
<Ten-Eight> I'm using a scroll mouse...but I don't show anything that is adjustable in the mouse preferences.
<Ten-Eight> at least as far as the scroll wheel is concerned.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, yeah. i'm using an actual mouse, but it won't let me adjust the way the scroll wheel works
<Dill> Ten-Eight, it's driving me nuts
<Ten-Eight> me either....
<Ten-Eight> don't know that there is a way to do that in Ubuntu yet.
<Ten-Eight> I have a scroll mouse on both my other machines but have never thought about adjusting the scroll settings on either of them.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, that is a little asnine
<Ten-Eight> is it scrolling too fast or too slow?
<Dill> Ten-Eight, *asenine
<Ten-Eight> hehheh....oh well.
<Ten-Eight> mine do okay like they are.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, one "scroll click" does anywhere between a screen or three-fourths of a screen randomly
<Dill> Ten-Eight, it used to work just fine, but when I rebooted, it started acting funny
<Ten-Eight> wow....
<Dill> Ten-Eight, i don't know what to do
<Ten-Eight> have you tried a different mouse?
<Dill> Ten-Eight, and this is a fresh install of ubuntu from the other day
<Dill> Ten-Eight, let me try that
<Ten-Eight> okay.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, okay, the second mouse is fine
<Ten-Eight> good deal.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, thats strange
<Dill> Ten-Eight, this mouse used to be good too
<Ten-Eight> other mouse must have a problem.
<Ten-Eight> I'm at work and one of our workstation's mouse will just disconnect itself from the system and sometimes, but not always, reconnect itself.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, okay, i simply unplugged the mouse and plugged it back in and it is doing fine
<Ten-Eight> it needs replacing too.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, i have never seen that
<Ten-Eight> excellent!
<Dill> Ten-Eight, no, it's a ubuntu thing
<Ten-Eight> the workstation at my work place is a win xp box.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, it's a brand new mouse. it worked, but after a reboot, it was scrolling strangely. now that i unplugged it and plugged it back in it seems to be working fine
<Ten-Eight> you're using the SAME mouse...just unplugged and replugged it and it started working?
<Ten-Eight> okay...I got it now.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, yes
<Ten-Eight> okay.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, i haven't seen that before
<Ten-Eight> I've not seen that on any of my Ubuntu installs.
<Ten-Eight> had mouse prob's with Fedora Core 2 a few years ago....but it turned out to be the mouse itself.
<Dill> Ten-Eight, it did it to my netbook with linux Mint once, but i just wiped it and put ubuntu on there and ignored it
<Dill> Ten-Eight, but that was a different mouse
<Ten-Eight> okay
<Dill> Ten-Eight, so i really hate that there isn't an option to tweak the settings
<Ten-Eight> maybe it's in the works for Lucid.
<Ten-Eight> haven't downloaded it to try yet.
<Ten-Eight> I'm still on 8.04 LTS on two systems and the lappy is running 8.10.
<Ten-Eight> all very solid.
<Ten-Eight> looking forward to trying Lucid when it comes out.
<Dill> yeah
<Dill> i'm on karmic, but i can't wait for lucid
<Ten-Eight> haven't tried karmic....think I'll just wait for Lucid ;)
<Ten-Eight> I prefer the LTS's for my everyday use.
<Dill> lts?
<Ten-Eight> I have a friend with an Acer Aspire One and she want to try ubuntu.
<Ten-Eight> Long Term Service
<Dill> oh, okay
<Dill> ubuntu is great
<Dill> it just doesn't do flash very well
<Dill> or itunes or blackberry software
<Ten-Eight> hehe...I've not had any flash problems with any of mine.
<Dill> my netbook lags a little with flash
<Ten-Eight> I don't use iTunes or have a crackberry ;) so I don't have a need for it to do those.
<Ten-Eight> the system I'm using now is a Dell Inspiron 1525 that used to have Win Vista Home on it.
<Ten-Eight> 3 gb RAM and 120 gb HDD.
<Ten-Eight> Intel wireless card.
<Ten-Eight> what kind of netbook are you using?
<Dill> eeepc 1005ha-pu17, 2gb ram, 260 ssd, dual-boot win7/ubuntu karmic
<Ten-Eight> sounds good...should screem with Ubuntu :)
<Dill> oh yeah
<Dill> it is nice
<Ten-Eight> how do you like Win7?
<Dill> it's very nice
<Ten-Eight> I've seen it...but have not had the opportunity to mess with it much.
<Dill> it's windows, of course, but it is definitely better than the older versions of windows
<Ten-Eight> that's what I hear.
<Ten-Eight> I have an XP drive in case I need it....but it rarely gets used.
<Dill> yeh
<Dill> *yeah
<Dill> i also have a laptop that i've dual booted win7 and karmic
<Dill> that puts a lot of PC's to shame with linux
<Ten-Eight> yes indeed.
<Ten-Eight> my main system is almost 9 yrs old (AMD 1.4) and it still flies with Ubuntu 8.04.
<Dill> oh yeah
<Dill> that's what i like about ubuntu
<Ten-Eight> the lappy is the latest....about two yrs old now.
<Ten-Eight> meeeee too!
<Dill> i have a laptop that's about that old that does pretty well
<Ten-Eight> keeps the machine useful for a loong time after win is slowing down.
<Dill> it probably nees a new processor though
<Ten-Eight> my wife is a convert as well. she's spoiled by the speed of that old machine and is not used to winders anymore ;)
<Ten-Eight> I have to use Win XP at work (police dispatcher)...so I'm still accustomed to it...but MUCH prefer ubuntu.
<Dill> haha.  i use ubuntu more than windows, so when i go back i start getting pissed off at the little details
<Ten-Eight> ubuntu is my every day OS...win is barely a second thought (at home).
<Dill> exactly
<Dill> again, i only work with windows for my itouch and my blackberry
<Ten-Eight> I am resisting the blackberry as i don't really need it and it would just be a distraction to me.
<Dill> and a distraction it is
<Dill> but i can't live without it
<Ten-Eight> i have the regular cell phone/push to talk radio combo from motorola.
<Dill> haha
<Ten-Eight> it's about 4 yrs old and still works fine.
<Dill> i used to have a razr and a palm pilot
<Ten-Eight> wife has a moto-razor and hates it.
<Dill> and i also used to go around complaining about how it would be great to keep appointments and notes and tasks in my phone...
<Dill> then someone told me to get a blackberry
<Dill> that was d-day
<Dill> and when i found out it wouldn't work with linux i was pissed
<Dill> but i'm interested in those android phones
<Dill> since they are built on the unix kernel like linux
<Dill> maybe they will sync
<Ten-Eight> my daughter has an android and uses Ubuntu at home too...but I don't know if she uses it WITH ubuntu.
<Ten-Eight> I'll have to ask her about that.
<Dill> yeah. if i can dump windows all together i would rejoice like never before
<Ten-Eight> hehehehehe....I'd love to completely dump it too...but I still have to have my Win XP drive every now and then for the voiceover studio.
<Dill> haha
 * Ten-Eight is a retired radio jock (25 yrs), part-time voiceover guy and fulltime police dispatcher.
<chacha> hi guys
<Dill> hey
<Dill> what's up?
<Ten-Eight> hello chacha
<chacha> sup Bodsda
<chacha> compiledkernel,
<chacha> dvz-,
<chacha> Hellow,
<chacha> ibuclaw,
<chacha> uhm
<chacha> jacob,
<Ten-Eight> not much
<chacha> Joeb454,
<chacha> lukjad86,
<jacob> >.<
<chacha> oh and how could i forget about swoody
<Hellow> Uh.
<chacha> i just got done with a ddos, i am in a great mood
<chacha> i took down irc.bikcmp.info for a while
<Ten-Eight> oh well.
<jacob> nice.
<brandon420> heyy
<brandon420> im having a problem with ubuntu crashing...
<brandon420> anyone up for the challenge?
<caleb_> I'm having some trouble with installing fonts. I tried the "Install Font" button in the viewer but it just says "Install Failed".
<celthunder> brandon420, more info
<celthunder> caleb_, are you root?
<brandon420> sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<brandon420> hmms, i know that its a hard freeze
<brandon420> and it happens randomly
<caleb_> I looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts but i'm a little lost
<caleb_> My core issue is that I have font that was made from a handwriting sample
<brandon420> i really dont have much info on it, thats why im here, i have absolutely no idea what to google
<caleb_> what sort of error are you getting? (not that i know much more than you do)
<brandon420> i dont get one....
<brandon420> it just freezes
<celthunder> brandon420, have you checked your logs?
<brandon420> yeah
<celthunder> anything?
<brandon420> i tried to get help in the regular channel, and they gave up
<brandon420> to be 100% honest, im not quite sure what im lookin for
<brandon420> i checked to the llogs right before the crash
<celthunder> does it happen if it just sits there
<celthunder> and you are doing nothing?
<brandon420> [   82.500022] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -167733078 ns)
<brandon420> yeah
<celthunder> bad drivers/hardware?
<brandon420> i will walk away and it will do it while i am gone.
<celthunder> did you check your ram?
<brandon420> i dont think so
<brandon420> i know its not hardware. cause it runs windows fine
<brandon420> and its has all the recommened drivers, and its runs flawlessly till it crashes
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AbfJewMU
<brandon420> they said something about the segs
<brandon420> and i have no idea what a seg is
<brandon420> im a quick learner, and it would be greatly appreciated if you could shed any light on the subject,
<celthunder> did you recompile your kernel at all?
<brandon420> have no idea how too...
<leoquant> a full harddisk? what the outcome of df -h?
<brandon420> the only thing i have done to it, was add compiz, but it was crashing before i did that
<brandon420> the hdd isnt full
<brandon420> sudo df -h?
<leoquant> taking a look at the logs...
<leoquant> no
<leoquant> on what line is the seg fault?
<leoquant> ah nividia settings
<leoquant> awn-applet-acti also
<brandon420> so my dock is part of the problem as well?
<leoquant> its a long time ago, but on the forums (ubuntu-nl) awn could be part of the problem, i have seen it before
<brandon420> this is just kickin my ass, i havent ever had a problem with ubuntu that i couldnt google and figure out how to fix
<leoquant> how did you install the nividia driver?
<brandon420> its the recommended one
<leoquant> did you upgrade your system to 9.10?
<leoquant> via hardware drivers etc.?
<brandon420> thats what i installed
<brandon420> nope, and it was crashing before i installed the dock
<leoquant> did you made 4 gig available for ubuntu?
<brandon420> yeah, like 40 something gb
<brandon420> and it has over 8gb free.
<leoquant> 4 gb or 40 gb? could you copy paste the result of df -h?
<brandon420> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<brandon420> /dev/sda5              33G   26G  5.3G  84% /
<brandon420> udev                  438M  244K  438M   1% /dev
<brandon420> none                  438M  872K  437M   1% /dev/shm
<brandon420> none                  438M  196K  438M   1% /var/run
<brandon420> none                  438M     0  438M   0% /var/lock
<brandon420> none                  438M     0  438M   0% /lib/init/rw
<brandon420> brandon420@brandon420-desktop:~$
<leoquant> did you install swap?
<brandon420> swap?
<leoquant> a swap partition
<brandon420> sorry for the stupid questions btw
<brandon420> so i can access my windows files?
<leoquant> linux uses swap, (hibernate etc.)
<brandon420> i just made a partition in windows that was 33gb and did the regular ubuntu install there
<leoquant> swap should be installed, it comes with linux brandon420
<leoquant> you could run a live cd or gparted to create one
<brandon420> usb?
<brandon420> lol
<brandon420> thats what i used to install it
<leoquant> i recommend using a live cd, or the gparted live cd
<leoquant> ah you dont have a cd rom drive
<brandon420> i do, i just dont have the cd, or a blank cd
<leoquant> : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<leoquant> it runs on usb also
<leoquant> leaves your system unmounted
<leoquant> create a swap
<leoquant> 1,5 times the size of your RAM mem.
<leoquant> 1 gb/1,5 gb is allright
<celthunder> you can create a swap file
<celthunder> if you don't want to repartition
<brandon420> http://i43.tinypic.com/9091d4.png
<brandon420> says i have 1.5gb of swap
<leoquant> so swap is off as a problem...:)
<leoquant> brandon420 if awn is not part of the problem i am out of options...
<brandon420> =(
<leoquant> you could run a top in the terminal
<brandon420> a top?
<leoquant> sorry brandon420
<leoquant> yeah if any process is going wild
<brandon420> how do i run a top?
<brandon420> once again, sorry for the noob questions
<leoquant> top in the terminal
<leoquant> don't copy paste it here
<leoquant> but take a look at the processes
<brandon420> nothing seems out of the ordinary
<leoquant> :/
<brandon420> idk man
<brandon420> its getting late here
<leoquant> ok
<brandon420> imma get some sleep, and get a fresh start on this tomorrow
<leoquant> yeah
<leoquant> take care
<brandon420> its weird, cause earlier it was crashing like every 5 mins
<brandon420> and its been running for like 45ish mins now
<brandon420> with no flaws
<brandon420> i doo appreciate the effort
<brandon420> i really do
<brandon420> and ill be back tomorrow to try again
<leoquant> come back
<leoquant> when there are more around here
<leoquant> ok/
<leoquant> ?
<brandon420> ok
<brandon420> thanks
<smeag0l> Hello
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<Brodz987> is anyone good with wine issues. no one is answering in the winehq channel
<Silver_Fox_> Brodz987,  Which application ?
<Brodz987> same one
<Brodz987> different error
<Brodz987> it is now telling me after an update that the space available is 0
<Brodz987> and wont install anything
<Silver_Fox_> I do not know which application you were having trouble with to begin with :(
<Brodz987> ah. sorry. dawn of war 40k
<Brodz987> i cant find any docs with my error on winehq.com
<Silver_Fox_> Which game?  It looks like several exist:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1918
<Brodz987> just straigh dawn of war. but i have the multicd install, as apposed to the dvd install
<Silver_Fox_> Okay,  couple of questions:
<Brodz987> yeah
<Silver_Fox_> 1)   Which version of wine do yo have ?
<Silver_Fox_> 2)  What OS are you running?
<Silver_Fox_>  (include version)
<Brodz987> wine 1.1.40
<Brodz987> ubuntu 9.1
<Brodz987> stop looking
<Brodz987> im running a dvd install disk to test it, and so far it looks o4k
<Silver_Fox_> Okay.
<Brodz987> ok we have a new error
<Brodz987> i have a full dvd install. and its asking me to insert the disk 0 with the file data3.cab
<Brodz987> which does not exist on the disk....
<duanedesign> good morning!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello Silver_Fox_
<duanedesign> what'cha up too
<Silver_Fox_> cURL
<duanedesign> ohhh. What are you cURLing. I was using cURL quite a bit last weeh when I was learning about CouchDB
<Silver_Fox_> I am making requests to her majesty's land registry.
<Silver_Fox_> Property searches and the like.
<duanedesign> interesting
<Silver_Fox_> Not especially.
<Silver_Fox_> Trivial code.
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> is it a after you get thi, get the next one kinda thing
<Silver_Fox_> What are you doing duanedesign  ?
<Silver_Fox_> I do not understand :)
<duanedesign> not an uncommon reply to statements I make :)
<Silver_Fox_> "is it a after you get thi, get the next one kinda thing"
<duanedesign> i as talking about the code you were making. Trying to summarize what it might be doing.
<Silver_Fox_> Okay.
<duanedesign> I am working on a Python script that saves a list of installed packages to a CouchDB (which all Ubuntu computers have now with desktopcouch)
<duanedesign> then Ubuntu One relicates that list to all your computers
<Silver_Fox_> 1)  I am using PHP
<duanedesign> where upon recieving the list the same script can be used to install from the likst
<duanedesign> s/likst/list
<Silver_Fox_> 2)  I build a dynamic piece of xml
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: you like PHP? :)
<duanedesign> ck was here and he didnt say anything :(
<Silver_Fox_> 3)  I then make the request to a specified  url
<Silver_Fox_> 4) I then recieve a response from hmlr
<Silver_Fox_> 5)  I parse the xml response to obtain the base64 encoded pdf document.
<Silver_Fox_> 6)  The document is then saved on a server in correct file destination
<Silver_Fox_> 7)  The file is also emailed to the people who need it
<Silver_Fox_> 8)  The database records are updated to indicate that the request was made and the response was processed
<Silver_Fox_> It is trivial
<Silver_Fox_> Like is an odd word.  I can work with it
<duanedesign> you must do a lot of PHP if that is trivial
<Silver_Fox_> I do not generally discuss my work ;)
<duanedesign> heh, i understand that
<Silver_Fox_> I do use php quite a lot.  The libs are good.
<Silver_Fox_> I also run it on a red hat server so can benefit from executing bash from within php.  Sometimes it is useful.
<duanedesign> i have had 'learn PHP' on my toDo list for some time now
<Silver_Fox_> Then do it
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> sound advice
<Silver_Fox_> Merci
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome back ck
<duanedesign> hello elfy
<elfy> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> elfy: how has your day been?
<elfy> not too bad ty duanedesign - yours?
<duanedesign> elfy: good. just finishing up my first script that uses CouchDB
<duanedesign> elfy: i really want to install Lucid. I am thinking i will take the plunge soon
<elfy> it works absolutely fine here - from a clean install that is
<Silver_Fox_> Then do it
<elfy> I would not upgrade to it at the moment
<Silver_Fox_> Neither would I.  I would wait,  an update crippled many systems yesterday it seems.
 * Silver_Fox_ is not updating lucid again while it is working :)
<elfy> I am completely updated - no issues from here to report
<duanedesign> hmmm
<duanedesign> been using ntop the last few days that is a nice tool for providing information about your network
<duanedesign> has a nice web interface
<celthunder> ntop has a web interface?
<celthunder> i stopped using it because it looks like crap in a terminal
<duanedesign> celthunder: there are some screenshots of the interface here: http://www.susegeek.com/networking/ntop-in-opensuse-to-probe-monitor-network-traffic/
<celthunder> wow doesnt look too bad in a web browser
<brandon420> heyy
<brandon420> anyone around here?
<brandon4201> i am having a random crashing problem....  anyone up for the challenge?
<pleia2> brandon4201: an application crashing, or your whole system?
<brandon4201> the whole system
<brandon4201> a hard crash
<pleia2> does it freeze up, or just shut down?
<brandon4201> freezes
<pleia2> my first guess would be a memory issue, do you have the ubuntu installer cd?
<brandon4201> nope, i used a usb to install it
<pleia2> do you have that?
<pleia2> the usb installer should have the memory checking program too
<brandon4201> i can check it when i reboot
<brandon4201> i have dual boot
<brandon4201> it has the memcheck option when i restart, should i try that and let ya know what it says?
<pleia2> yep
<brandon4201> ok
<brandon4201> brb
<brandon420> well the memory test came back fine.
<brandon420> no errors
<brandon420> anyone wanna help me figure out why my computer is crashing?
<elfy> can try - what specs - what happens?
<elfy> had a look at scrollback I see you checked out the memory
<elfy> brandon420: so what specs is the pc?
<brandon420> 1.6ghz 1gb ram
<brandon420> more than enough to run ubuntu
<brandon420> and the memory came back with no errors
<brandon420> fsck was fine too
<elfy> certainly should be sufficient
<brandon420> it runs great
<brandon420> just crashes randomly
<brandon420> and the temps are alright
<elfy> so when it crashes is it completely random?
<elfy> or do you tend to be doing the same things?
<brandon420> random
<brandon420> i have tried to make it crash
<brandon420> and it wont
<brandon420> i have opened like 20 ff windows
<elfy> mmm
<brandon420> to see if that would cause it, and it didnt crash,
<elfy> does it do it daily?
<brandon420> daily?
<brandon420> more like hourly
<brandon420> i have been on since 12ish... and its crashed like 4 times
<elfy> k - open a terminal in the desktop that you are - run top in it and leave it there - when it next crashes have a look at top see what is taking cpu up - might be a help
<elfy> 12ish was hours ago here ;)
<brandon420> lol, its 3
<brandon420> and when it crashes i cant see the screen
<brandon420> it goes nuts
<brandon420> and it doesnt get slow before it crashes, it just does it
<elfy> mmm
<brandon420> i have tried to find a trend, and havent been able too
<elfy> odd
<brandon420> i just feel like i have to be missing something
<elfy> if it was me I'd be looking at hardware to start with - how long did you run the memtest for?
<brandon420> a good hour or so
<elfy> this is one of those nasty ones - bit like "I have a noise in the car, sometimes..."
<brandon420> yeah
<brandon420> i just need a linux vet to ssh, or vnc my computer and figure it out
<brandon420> driving me nuts!
<phillw> elfy: as a shot in the dark ... can the OP run something like top and have it pipe to an output file ?
<elfy> try this - next time it crashes reboot, then go to sys >admin > log viewer - have a look at the syslog and messages - just before the latest reboot and see if there's anything that shouts out
<elfy> phillw: how bizarre that is - only an hour ago I was thinking of just exactly how to do that ;)
<brandon420> i have done that
<phillw> elfy: i think it one of those that needs &&'s etc ... I know it can be done, but do not know how
<elfy> brandon420: ok when it crashes - do you have any kbd control?
<brandon420> nope
<brandon420> none. i have to hold down the power button
<brandon420> cause there isnt any other way
<elfy> k hang on a bit - I'll wield some google fu
<brandon420> i tried to hit crtl alt f2
<brandon420> i have the logs from last night
<elfy> what logs?
<brandon420> and there are like 2 crashes in it
<elfy> sys and messages?
<brandon420> think so
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AbfJewMU
<brandon420> is one
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6NrLCihY
<brandon420> and the other one
<elfy> brandon420: can you redo syslog and messages fro me to look at please
<brandon420> sure. 1 sec
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Z7Zq5f4s
<elfy> phillw: top > ~/Desktop/text gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/393543/
<elfy> so I guess that you can muck about to make it pretty - but the very last bit regradless of what it looks like would give the last valid top output
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EGg8FRjq
<brandon420> that look about right?
<elfy> brandon420: can't see anything in the first  one - second is top and looks normal enough
<brandon420> =/
<phillw> elfy: When I've had Ubuntu fail, i've used ps -ef | grep -v '00:00:00' > /tmp/f1; sleep 10; ps -ef | grep -v '00:00:00'> /tmp/f2 ; diff /tmp/f1 /tmp/f2
<phillw> To keep track of what was going on, but that would only be of use if you could still access a terminal login
<elfy> appears to be no kbd at all when it crashes
<brandon420> there is nothing working when it crashes
<phillw> maybe kick in a terminal session, else adjust that script, which is basically what 'top' does --
<brandon420> i literally cant even bring up a terminal
<brandon420> Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -249896593 ns)
<brandon420> that was in the kernal log right before it crashed
<elfy> yea saw that - doubt if that is the issue - I have had that myself.
<phillw> Can you start a couple of terminal sessions, the use xstart in one of them to kick Ubuntu GUI in ?
<elfy> brandon420: but you could deal with it and see if it is the problem
<brandon420> whats the code to start gnome?
<brandon420> sudo start x?
<brandon420> lol
<elfy> brandon420: what version buntu is this?
<phillw> from a login (CLI) just 'startx'
<brandon420> 9.10
<brandon420> and thats just gonna start the plain gnome?
<brandon420> i can also start it in recovery mode...
<phillw> brandon420: yeah, but you 'may' still have the other terminal session when it freezes ?
<elfy> phillw: he's tried to ctrl+alt+F2 - previosuly - not working at the crash
<brandon420> ty
<phillw> idk elfy you're more expericened that I am, I was just just throwing a couple of ideas around
<brandon420> ideas are greatly appreciated
<brandon420> seriously
<brandon420> cause im freaking stumped.
<phillw> Did he already have a terminal session running ?
<phillw> that is why i suggested two terminal sessions, one there, and one to run the GUI, etc on
<elfy> phillw: probably not
<brandon420> sooo
<brandon420> i just hit crtl alt f
<elfy> brandon420: do it now - do Ctrl+Alt+F1 - login to it - your username and password and then run top in there - leave it going and do Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to gnome
<brandon420> 2
<brandon420> f1 or f2?
<elfy> that will have top running in there
<elfy> brandon420: you could do f1,2,3,4,5,6 - f7 is where you are now
<brandon420> cool
<brandon420> done.
<elfy> when it crashes see if you can get there
<brandon420> aight
<elfy> I would do another memtest - overnight
<brandon420> aight
<brandon420> ill do that when i crash
<brandon420> it never has any problems in windows just slow, but thats just windows
<phillw> if you can get a system with GUI running, you "may" want to try forcing Gnome to defaults and remove any alterations you have made to things like menu-bars etc ? ... idk
<elfy> I still think this is likely to be a hardware issue - but that is just a gut instinct
<brandon420> i was thinking that it might be compiz, but it was crashing before i installed all the eyecandy
<brandon420> and i personally dont think its hardware. its pretty much ban new
<brandon420> and it aces all the test.
<brandon420> hdd isnt full..
<brandon420> has swap space
<phillw> brandon420: try   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<brandon420> whats this gonna do?
<brandon420> lol
<brandon420> and sudo that?
<phillw> that will reset your top menu bar force it to default
<brandon420> top menu is default
<phillw> as we are chasing a 'phantom' in the works, it is a case of removing them
<elfy> brandon420: new does not mean there are no issues :)
<elfy> brandon420: is it a pc or laptop? your memory is it one stick or two?
<phillw> brandon420: and yes, sudo
<brandon420> true
<brandon420> done
<brandon420> it didnt change anything
<brandon420> and this computer runs windows fine, thats the only reason why im douting that its the hardware
<phillw> brandon420: what Graphic card do you have ?
<brandon420> i have a graphic chip
<brandon420> sudo nvidia-settings
<brandon420> opps
<brandon420> nvidia geforece 6150SE nforce 430
<phillw> are you using the correct nvid driver for 9.10 ?
<brandon420> the recommened one
<phillw> recommended by whom ?
<brandon420> the system
<brandon420> know how it will say (recommended) beside it?
<phillw> as in, System --> Hardware ?
<brandon420> actually, no. i did it when i first installed the system it was in the top right hand corner
<elfy> same thing
<brandon420> one of my friends just told me that    Karmic upgrade has broken the system clock hummm
<brandon420> sound like a possible problem?
<phillw> elfy: is it sudo update to pull in the latest drivers for 9.0 ?
<phillw> *9.10*
<elfy> brandon420: if that is the tsc clocksource you can add to the kernel line to stop that
<brandon420> Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -249896593 ns
<elfy> phillw: and update will update everything yes
<brandon420> that is in my kern.log
<brandon420> that is the last entry when it crashes, but its always a different number
<elfy> brandon420: we can deal with that - see if it makes a difference - but I ran kramic as alpha for months with no issue
<phillw> I've had it on the forum area, where it is sudo update, then disable the vid driver & re-enable it to let the new one take effect
<elfy> brandon420: was yourinstall a clean one or an upgrade from jaunty?
<brandon420> clean
<elfy> brandon420: Alt+F2 - paste in gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<elfy> find the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line and then add this after splash - make sure there is a space then clocksource=hpet
<elfy> save the file, then sudo update-grub in  a terminal, then reboot
<pedro3005> hey elfy
<elfy> then check the log and see if the tsc error is still there
<elfy> hi pedro3005 - we got an intermittent fault going on here - complete halt of everything - any ideas you can throw out here
<pedro3005> elfy, what do you mean complete halt of everything?
<pedro3005> like EVERYTHING?
<elfy> nothing works at all - no kbd - reboot at wall needed
<elfy> brandon420: do you have that file?
<pedro3005> elfy, not even that Alt + SysRq + REISUB trick?
<elfy> not os sure about that one - but trying to get a tty fails
<brandon420> what file?
<elfy> brandon420: Alt+F2 - paste in gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<brandon420> im wrinting this down so i dont get it wrong
<elfy> that one?
<elfy> oh - are you not on the machine now?
<brandon420> yeah
<brandon420> 1 sec
<brandon420> what is the command to paste when i dont have a mouse>?
<brandon420> crtl v doesnt work
<elfy> ctrl c then ctrl v  I think
<elfy> or just type it in :)
<brandon420> it said that it couldnt open the display
<elfy> alt+f2 should give you a run dialogue - if it's not then run the command from terminal
<brandon420> im actually suprised its lasted this long witout crashing
<brandon420> got it
<brandon420> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash clocksource=hpet"
<brandon420> like that?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> save and close
<elfy> then in terminal sudo update-grub
<phillw> brandon420: can you boot from USB drive ?
<brandon420> yeah
<brandon420> and im getting ALOT of errors
<brandon420> error: cannot open `/dev/sdb' while attempting to get disk size
<brandon420> error: cannot open `/dev/sdb' while attempting to get disk size
<brandon420> error: cannot open `/dev/sdb' while attempting to get disk size
<brandon420> Found Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition on /dev/sda2
<brandon420> error: cannot open `/dev/sdb' while attempting to get disk size
<brandon420> error: cannot open `/dev/sdb' while attempting to get disk size
<brandon420> error: cannot open `/dev/sdb' while attempting to get disk size
<brandon420> done
<brandon420> just a preview
<brandon420> sorry guys, didnt know it was gonna do it like that
<elfy> what did it do that with?
<brandon420> when i updated grub
<brandon420> shall i restart?
<elfy> nope
<brandon420> lol
<elfy> what is sdb?
<brandon420> your asking me?
<brandon420> lol
<elfy> can you sudo fdisk - l  and pastebin it please.
<elfy> that is a lower case L not a 1
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fZ6cB5eD
<elfy> lower case L not a 1
<brandon420> thats what it was
<brandon420> sudo fdsisk - l
<elfy> fdsisk is wrong sudo fdisk -l
<brandon420> oh i put a space in fdisk - l
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/u2FTMiAy
<elfy> and run the sudo update-grub command again please
<elfy> brandon420: how do you connect to the net?
<brandon420> want me to paste bin the whole thing?
<brandon420> directly
<brandon420> 50/10 camcrap
<brandon420> comcrap*
<elfy> pastebin please
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LYiFeXeR
<elfy> that is extremely odd
<elfy> brandon420: do you have any usb's plugged in
<brandon420> the speaker power cord
<elfy> fdisk listsd your drives - no sdb - update-grub is trying to find one
<brandon420> so could i edit /dev and delete it?
<brandon420> just a thought
<elfy> no - run this please and pastebin it for me
<elfy> cat /boot/grub/device.map
<brandon420> (hd0)	/dev/sda
<brandon420> (hd1)	/dev/sdb
<elfy> k - sudo cp /boot/grub/device.map /boot/grub/device.map.bak
<elfy> then gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/device.map
<brandon420> nothin
<elfy> put a # at the beginning of the (hd1) line
<brandon420> aight?
<elfy> there would be no response  - we just backed up the original
<brandon420> ok
<brandon420> so i have done that
<brandon420> save and update?
<elfy> save and close
<elfy> then run sudo update-grub again
<brandon420> ok
<brandon420> i
<brandon420> think
<brandon420> i
<brandon420> loves
<brandon420> chu
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/z1E9YiUu
<brandon420> so am i good? try the reboot?
<elfy> ok - reboot and check the log again - I do not really think that this is causing your issues - but best to get things out of the way
<elfy> but I have to go now - tis night here and I was up at stupid o'clock
<brandon420> lol
<brandon420> thanks a mill man
<elfy> remember to run the memtest overnight please
<brandon420> ok man
<yax51> hello...can anyone help me install my audio drivers? I can't seem to get it working....
<pedro3005> hello yax51
<yax51> hello
<yax51> can you help me?
<pedro3005> yax51, sure
<yax51>  ok, so here's the issue, I have download the realtek HD audio drivers for linx, however I can'tseemto figure out how to install them or get my audio to work
<pedro3005> yax51, so what are you doing to install the realtek drivers?
<yax51> I've unpacked the audio driver package, according to the readme file, and ran the install file, as directed, but my audio still isn't working properly
<yax51> I get sound, but its poor quality, and my headphone output doesn't work....
<pedro3005> yax51, try following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551615
<yax51> ummm that doesn't make much sense....I am a total noob to this.....
<pedro3005> yax51, where are you downloading this driver from?
<yax51> he realtek website...
<yax51> according to the readme I need to turn on sound support from the kernel config (soundcore module, default turn on)
<yax51> and thats where I get lost.....
<yax51> sorry, lost connection...
<pedro3005> yax51, it's okay
<pedro3005> yax51, what have you done thus far?
<yax51> I'vebeen following the readme instructions included with the driver, and I've unzipped the source code as directed in step one, step 2 is the sound support kernel....
<yax51> so basically Im right at the beginning...I've tried to run the install, but that apparently didnt do anything
<pedro3005> yax51, okay, so let's begin
<yax51> ok, thanks!!
<pedro3005> yax51, first, is there no drivers to be installed on System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<yax51> just my graphics....
<yax51> and those are working....
<pedro3005> yax51, ok.
<pedro3005> yax51, can you try to find your card here? http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<yax51> I can't seem to locate it there, but I think ALC663...if that helps
<pedro3005> yax51, run 'cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec' (without the quotes) on a terminal, please
<yax51> Codec: Realtek ALC663
<yax51> Codec: Nvidia ID 5
<yax51> that's strange.....it suddenly decided to work....it wasn't working about an hour ago, but now it's working......
<phillw> yax51: are you running 9.10 as a system, or within windows ?
<pedro3005> yax51, :O
<phillw> yax51:  okies, kewl :-D  we'll stop looking ;-)
<pedro3005> just as I had found a solution
<phillw> @ pedro3005.... you must be on the same thread - lol
<yax51> I've dual booted 9.10 as a system, with windows vista
<pedro3005> phillw, is the one you found on LP?
<yax51> Thanks guys I really appreciate all your help!!!!
<pedro3005> yax51, if it ever stops working, come back
<phillw> pedro:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+.../93097  - Cached
<yax51> for sure...Im too new to this, and the forums don't make much sense to me at all
<pedro3005> phillw, I was on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/65752
<pedro3005> yax51, we're glad it's working
<phillw> it's okay yax51, the forums are really good, head over to the beginners section, get the free manual, and we're always here :-)
<yax51> I was on that same thread, and tried to go with that solution, but I couldn't get it work, like when I opened the alsa-base in gedit, there was nothing there....
<pedro3005> yax51, yeah it should actually be alsa-base.conf
<yax51> tried that too...to no avail...
<phillw> yax51: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=326   go get the guide :-)
<pedro3005> yax51, we'll look into it if ever needed
<phillw> Audio / Video is here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=333
<yax51> cool thanks!!
<yax51> you can't find this kind of support with windows at all!!
<phillw> yax51: windows == computer operated help... Ubuntu == humans ;-)  We may be slower, but we do care :-D
<yax51> hehehe Thanks again!!
<phillw> You're Welcome
<C-Ray> Hello
<pedro3005> hello C-Ray
<C-Ray> Hey! How are you? Please I was wondering if i have a question concerning my webcam where shall i ask?
<phillw> C-Ray: ask away :-)
<C-Ray> So here is the right place?
<pedro3005> C-Ray, yes
<C-Ray> oh Thanks! Actually, i upgrated my system from Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 9.10 and my webcam went blur while trying to connect it again. I want to check if it is a hardware issue (from my webcam) or a software issue
<pedro3005> C-Ray, most likely software
<pedro3005> did you have to do any tricks on 9.04 to get it to work or it just worked?
<C-Ray> no tricks at all just worked
<pedro3005> C-Ray, so you could try getting a 9.04 live cd and testing it
<C-Ray> I was testing it under (Cheese Webcam Blooth)
<phillw> C-Ray: what make / model of web cam is it, also what make / model computer would help.
<C-Ray> ok if it works under ubuntu 9.04 what should i do? any suggestions please?
<pedro3005> C-Ray, we'd have to research a bit
<C-Ray> sure let me give you some details if possible
<pedro3005> C-Ray, possibly what phillw asked would be useful ;)
<C-Ray> My Webcam is: eTek 1.3M Pixels - A Chinese webcam
<C-Ray> without any number
<C-Ray> i didn't find any number on it
<phillw> C-Ray: and you upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 ?
<phillw> not a clean 9.10 install ?
<C-Ray> Yes from 9.04
<C-Ray> not a clean install
<phillw> okies, let us go look for you :-)
<C-Ray> Thanks a lot! xD
<C-Ray> From where i can access my system specification?
<C-Ray> i would like to give you more details
<C-Ray> there was a command for it i think
<pedro3005> C-Ray, well if the cam is USB you can try lsusb
<C-Ray> yes it is usb
<C-Ray> what is lsusb?
<pedro3005> C-Ray, a command
<C-Ray> ok
<C-Ray> i will try it
<C-Ray> Here are the info
<C-Ray> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 058f:3820 Alcor Micro Corp.
<C-Ray> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<C-Ray> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<C-Ray> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<C-Ray> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<C-Ray> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<C-Ray> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<C-Ray> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<C-Ray> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 09da:000a A4 Tech Co., Ltd Port Mouse
<C-Ray> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<pedro3005> phillw, well I don't think the cam is even being seen. what do you say?
<pedro3005> also
<pedro3005> !paste | C-Ray
<Votebot> C-Ray: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<phillw> I agree,
<C-Ray> sorry
<pedro3005> C-Ray, np
<phillw> Votebot: yeah, so he's a beginner - bugga off !!!1
<pedro3005> It's okay, just don't let ibuclaw find out ;)
<phillw> C-Ray: I cannot see anything I can help you with.  This is not a 'pass the buck' situation, but could you post the question over here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334  They're more used to handling errant web-cams
<phillw> If you get no joy, I'll gladly go chase it for you.
<C-Ray> ok thanks for that! just i was wondering if it is from the cam itself or not (hardware issue).
<phillw> @ pedro3005 I'll set bhodi on him :P
<C-Ray> :)
<pedro3005> oh no!
<pedro3005> not bodhi_zazen
<phillw> C-Ray: There is a sticky on there, but it is the main area for cams etc.
<pedro3005> please, don't let him unleash his fury on us poor mortals
<phillw> @ pedro3005 he said "Hi" to me the other day, I nearly soiled myself !!!
<C-Ray> ok... though i can't understand what are talking about :)
<pedro3005> bodhi_zazen, have mercy on our souls
<C-Ray> who is bodhi_zazen?
<C-Ray> a user?
<pedro3005> C-Ray, pray as hard as you can that you will never have to find out ;)
<C-Ray> am curious now... who he is?
<phillw> C-Ray: if you have a look at the sticky on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334  Or, just post a request on there
<C-Ray> yeah sure i will... Thanks to you
<pedro3005> C-Ray, bodhi_zazen is just some dude and we're poking fun of it
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: is our Lord and Master, he is amongst the best - it was he who started this channel off & Wow betide someone who does wrong upon it
<C-Ray> i see... he must be famous
<pedro3005> I both love and fear bodhi_zazen
<C-Ray> good for you
<phillw> C-Ray: if bodhi_zazen tells you how to sort a problem out, take it that it will work. also if ibuclaw says how to ... In them we trust, God has to wait ;-)
<C-Ray> Wao! That dude must be something! one more question please - what is the best open source program for encryption of text under ubuntu?
<C-Ray> do you have any idea?
<C-Ray> please
<phillw> C-r
<C-Ray> C-r? for free this one right? open source
<phillw> C-Ray: yeah, we have a system of fully encrypting  stuff
<phillw> provate
<phillw> private and public keys.
<C-Ray> I want an open source simple one for text not an online version
<C-Ray> is there any?
<C-Ray> "provate"
<phillw> yeah, but you haven't said what you need it for ?
<C-Ray> for encypting .txt files
<phillw> provate == spelling mistake
<C-Ray> no probs
<phillw> and, how do you wish the recipient to decode them ?
<C-Ray> using a key of text maybe.... i don't really mind, there are many ways, i prefer the one with a file
<C-Ray> (a key file)
<C-Ray> there are some javascript based ones right?
<C-Ray> simple ones
<phillw> do you want to encrypt the file so only someone with a password can do it, or do you want the whole hog of hashed systems and swapping public and personal passwords ?
<C-Ray> anything... i prefer the latter though
<phillw> well, you can zip a file up with a password.
<C-Ray> btw, thanks for helping
<phillw>  Is one way.  It just depends upon how sensitive the information in the  zip file is.  If you just want to keep the average person from  extracting the file, then the zip password would probably be enough.
<C-Ray> well that's what i was doing
<ibuclaw> phillw, the mere mentioning that you suggest I come second to bodhi_zazen ...
<pedro3005> OH SHI-
<pedro3005> IBUCLAW
<ibuclaw> I have nothing to say
<pedro3005> RUN FOR YOUR LIVES
<phillw> oh Sh1t    >>>>>> Runs
<C-Ray> hehe
<phillw> Hi ibuclaw, can you explain to C-Ray what system he should use
<C-Ray> hello ibuclaw!
<C-Ray> it sounds more like abo-claw which means the father of claw or the owner of the claw
<C-Ray> anyway, i was asking about some javascript based encyption programs
<C-Ray> please anyone can help?
<C-Ray> since the only answer i received here is encypting using .zip
<C-Ray> this is strange though, there must be an open source program for handling different algorithms of encryption
<pedro3005> C-Ray, hm, well, I don't know much about that, but looking through the software center
<ibuclaw> C-Ray, gnupg? :)
<Silver_Fox_> gnupg perhaps.
<pedro3005> C-Ray, yeah what they said
<C-Ray> The GNU Privacy Guard
<C-Ray> ?
<C-Ray> it sounds great!
<C-Ray> thnaks
<C-Ray> *thanks
 * Silver_Fox_ slinks away again
<ibuclaw> I forget the package name
<bodhi_zazen> You have many options for encryption, from directories to files
<bodhi_zazen> vim will encrypt
<bodhi_zazen> bcrypt
<bodhi_zazen> gpg
<bodhi_zazen> LUKS
<bodhi_zazen> ecryptfs
<ibuclaw> seahorse-plugins
<bodhi_zazen> http://bcrypt.sourceforge.net/
<ibuclaw> that adds encryptions options via right-click in nautilus
<bodhi_zazen> bcrypt is nice as it is X platform, and it is CLI only =)
<bodhi_zazen> Truecrypt is also cross platform
<ibuclaw> Truecrypt is also on an ugly license
<bodhi_zazen> but you need admin access on the Windows box
<C-Ray> oh thanks so much! That's a huge list! I prefer just open source ones
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs/
<pedro3005> phillw, bodhi_zazen vs. ibuclaw , shit's going down man
<ibuclaw> Ecryptfs is great for protecting data.
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-encrypt-and-decrypt-files-with-a-password.html
<bodhi_zazen> LOL pedro3005
<C-Ray> gnupg it is good?
<ibuclaw> C-Ray, for encrypting files for, ie: email, yes.
<phillw> pedro3005: sits in a corner, wasn't expecting both on at the same time :::frightened:::
<C-Ray> I think i have a huge list right now! Thanks so much for the amazing info
<C-Ray> i think i will write all names and then i will carry out an evaluation myself
<C-Ray> that was awesome
<C-Ray> :)
<bodhi_zazen> http://tom.noflag.org.uk/cryptkeeper.html
<bodhi_zazen> And http://www.keepassx.org/
<bodhi_zazen> keypassx is also cross platform
<pedro3005> phillw, I'm saying my last prayers
<pedro3005> we're all doomed
<C-Ray> I am Debain user! I don't care about cross-platform! but still very good to know. Thanks so much :D
<C-Ray> I wrote all links :) amazing
<bodhi_zazen> The apps ibuclaw lists are either the defaults in Ubuntu or closer to the defaults then most of the stuff I gave you
<bodhi_zazen> but between all those you will find an option that fits most any need
<C-Ray> yeah indeed! you just gave me great names
<C-Ray> i was searching through google but i didn't find effective results like those
<C-Ray> thanks again for all the efforts :)
<bodhi_zazen> Well, cross platform can be a consideration ...
<bodhi_zazen> C-Ray: that was nothing, we have more ;P
<C-Ray> oh... more!!!
<ibuclaw> C-Ray, one more thing.... :P
<ibuclaw> http://savvyadmin.com/gnupg-context-menu-options-for-gnome-nautilus/
<C-Ray> cool! that's really cool!
<C-Ray> please since the pros are here: Is clonezilla is a good program for cloning? or you have better suggestions?
<bodhi_zazen> Nothing wrong with the 'zilla
<C-Ray> yeah, it is great! just i was wondering about this question
<C-Ray> because my friend was asking
<bodhi_zazen> I use partimage
<C-Ray> open source right?
<ibuclaw> C-Ray, what he said
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<bodhi_zazen> yep
<ibuclaw> http://www.partimage.org/
<bodhi_zazen> it breaks the image into CD / DVD size chunks and you can back up to a central server
<C-Ray> it looks good! thanks so much
<ibuclaw> I think the thing that levers clonezilla over partimage is if you need multicasting
<C-Ray> i don't need multicasting... i mean i don't use it at the moment
<Silver_Fox_> Are we not forgetting PING ?
<C-Ray> ping?
<Silver_Fox_> http://ping.windowsdream.com/ping.html
<ibuclaw> Silver_Fox_, dd =þ
<C-Ray> thanks! i noted this down
<phillw> pybackback has also been mentioned
<C-Ray> cool
<bodhi_zazen> C-Ray: The best thing 'bout Linux - you have choice 8)
<C-Ray> indeed - open source choice
<Silver_Fox_> I personally would go with clonezilla
<phillw> bodhi_zazen:  and the worst thing 'bout Linux - you have a choice ;-)
<Silver_Fox_> But choice is good
<C-Ray> yeah, i like choice
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-12
<phillw> Silver_Fox_: it is nice that C-Ray is not a Win user, trying to explain to them that they have a choice ;-)
<C-Ray> I was searching for a good burning program under GNU that functions like K3B... but the only choice i found is: GNOMEBAKER
<C-Ray> what do you think?
<phillw> Brassero seems okay, does what I ask of it
<Silver_Fox_> I have never had issue with Brasero
<Silver_Fox_> Plus it comes by default
<C-Ray> Brasero, yeah that's right! it comes by default
<phillw> << loves a programme by default that works :-D
<C-Ray> x2
<pedro3005> Yeah I've had issues with Brasero
<Silver_Fox_> I think that is the idea of defaults:  reliability
<pedro3005> Brasero won't burn a PS2 DVD game right
<phillw> that's because it doesn't like you ;-)
<C-Ray> don't know
<phillw> pedro3005: if ibuclaw finds out you've been trying to rip games via ubuntu he will not be happy
<ibuclaw> >:(
<pedro3005> oh crap
<C-Ray> riping games?
<C-Ray> why?
<C-Ray> windows games?
<C-Ray> i hate games!
<C-Ray> i like chess though
<Silver_Fox_> Is this piracy ?
<C-Ray> it depends
<C-Ray> it depends on what are you doing
<Silver_Fox_> What are you seeking to do ?
<C-Ray> me?
<Silver_Fox_> Yes
<pedro3005> I just mentioned it doesn't burn a PS2 dvd right
<C-Ray> yes
<Silver_Fox_> Hmm
<C-Ray> i use k3b
<phillw> C-Ray: I'll let ibuclaw say it correctly, but Ubuntu does not support, nor want, people to copy paid for software
<pedro3005> C-Ray, I've heard k3b works
<C-Ray> true
<C-Ray> it is illigal
<pedro3005> you guys are so square
<pedro3005> :P
<C-Ray> square?
<pedro3005> C-Ray, yes, square!
<C-Ray> it sounds cool!
<phillw> @ pedro3005, yeah, and so far not arrested, or being sued - I'd like to keep it that way
<Silver_Fox_> pedro3005,  Tread very carefully.
<C-Ray> i like squares
<pedro3005> square: (n; adj) A person who is regarded as dull, rigidly conventional, and out of touch with current trends.
<C-Ray> hehe
<C-Ray> still not that bad
<C-Ray> old-fashioned
<C-Ray> May i ask one more question?
<C-Ray> last one
<pedro3005> C-Ray, how many you wish
<C-Ray> one more i wish
<phillw> @ pedro3005   http://www.yourdictionary.com/jailbird
<pedro3005> C-Ray, I was telling you to ask how many questions you wish to
<C-Ray> i want a way to spot all C++ (open source) programs that exists under linux. something like a list more or less. not necessary a complete list just some names maybe
<phillw> @ C-Ray we only charge 1,000 USD / question ... Whoops, did you not read the terms and conditions ? :-D
<C-Ray> yeah i read them
<C-Ray> hehe
<pedro3005> but it's 1,000 USD each! so one for me, one for phillw , one for bodhi_zazen and you can skip ibuclaw
<C-Ray> 1000 USD? do you accept Euros?
<pedro3005> C-Ray, well, we'll make this exception for you.
<phillw> C-Ray: there are many programmes available under C++ and free licence
<ibuclaw> pedro3005, that's enough monkeying round.
<C-Ray> how can i track them in a short list or something... is there a way
<C-Ray> just major names maybe
<phillw> C-Ray: what sort of programmes are you interested in ?
<ibuclaw> C-Ray, there is no list really... you can lookup on various hosting sites for a filter search though...
<C-Ray> am interested in GUI applications
<Silver_Fox_> C-Ray,  Not all open source only but interesting reading non the less:  http://www2.research.att.com/~bs/applications.html
<phillw> C-Ray: do you just want prgrammmes, or learn how to write them etc ?
<C-Ray> am a C++ programmer
<C-Ray> just to learn something
<ibuclaw> C-Ray, ie: http://sourceforge.net/search
<C-Ray> that's good
<ibuclaw> scroll down a bit, and there is a "Programming Language": "C++" option
<C-Ray> ok just a moment
<C-Ray> that's really cool
<C-Ray> thanks
<ibuclaw> that should give you 33391 projects
<C-Ray> more or less :D
<phillw> C-Ray: a site for programmers, ran by programmers ... http://forum.codecall.net/
<ibuclaw> phillw, I prefer codeproject.com myself
<C-Ray> right now am studying some Wxwidgets but still it takes some time for me to be able to understand all the code of GUI
<C-Ray> i mean in a comprehensive way...
<phillw> ibuclaw: I am not doubting your recommendation :-(  I was merely putting forward a site that I have known for some time
<C-Ray> codeproject.com sounds great also
<C-Ray> thanks a lot
<C-Ray> i was stacking in codeblocks forums only
<C-Ray> am slightly an offline person just with my compiler and debugger... introverted
<C-Ray> http://www.codeblocks.org/ is the best free C++ IDE built
<C-Ray> open source + cross platform
<C-Ray> that's everything i know to share with you guys
<C-Ray> thanks so much for everything today
<ibuclaw> C-Ray, real programmers use vim
<C-Ray> what's wrong with codeblocks?
<ibuclaw> C-Ray, each to his own.
<Phrea> geek code uses code block ;)
<Silver_Fox_> Au revoir
<C-Ray> i don't know about vim... but codeblocks is great!
<C-Ray> i love codeblocks
<C-Ray> hehe
<C-Ray> i have using it for...
<C-Ray> quite long
<serverduck> anyone on?
<C-Ray> Thanks again and Regards
<serverduck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426406
<serverduck> please reply to my thread, I can't stay long enogh here...because my pppoe connection keeps disconnecting in ubuntu ONLY.
<C-Ray> Special thanks for: ibuclaw, bodhi_zazen, along with the others :)
<phillw> serverduck: >> looking
<serverduck> phillw, thank you so much....i'm so desperate it's been 3 days and i haven't fixed this problem.
<serverduck> phillw, when i plog in the terminal i see this" serial link appears to be disconnected/connection terminated.modem hangup/(i don't have a modem, why is this appearing?)
<brandon420> heyy
<brandon420> another issue im very confused on
<brandon420> im trying to login into a machine with ssh
<brandon420> but its not working
<pedro3005> brandon420, what are you doing and what do you get?
<serverduck> phillw, In the mean time i've updated the thread...someone asked if it's from my isp but the same connection is working like a charm in windows.
<brandon420> im trying to get it through the remote viewer
<brandon420> its started up and on the internet
<brandon420> but i dont get a ping from it
<brandon420> or anything
<serverduck> phillw,  any luck?
<phillw> serverduck: which one are yoi on that thread ?
<phillw> serverduck: Re: f i type plog it says something like"serial link appears to be  disconnected, connection terminated, modem hangup(i don't have a  modem...why is that showing there?)  Check out System --> System --> Hardware Drivers and ensure the modem is disabled.
<phillw> ibuclaw: can you find me a samba "how to" for 10.04 (9.10) --> Win XP 'How To', thanks :-D
<serverduck> phillw1, hey
<serverduck> phillw1, still here?
<LoverBoyV> Umm... Hi! im having some trouble with my webcam is this where is should go?
<ZachK_> I'm back!
<ZachK_> Nobody gonna welcome me back?
<ZachK_> Foxy!
<leoquant> welcome back ZachK_ \o/
<ZachK_> Thanks man...no pc but here's the crazy part...I'm on here via iPod
<leoquant> got your new computer? or was it your interner connection/provider?
<leoquant> ipod?
<leoquant> lol
<ZachK_> Yup
<leoquant> you did a jailbreak?
<ZachK_> Will get a pc...."eventually"
<ZachK_> No no jailbreak...somebody made an irc app
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> better of to ubuntu beginners team though
<leoquant> nowadays this is logged
<ZachK_> Oh...channel name?
<ZachK_> Ubuntu-beginners-team?
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> :)
<ZachK_> Cool
<dubzi> Is there a way to force-quit a fullscreen app? I'm having some troubles with a game that keeps on crashing, and end up having to reset my pc everytime
<dubzi> so while trying to fix the problem, some kind of ctrl+alt+delete would be useful
<leoquant> dubzi there a force quit applet
<Akos> dubzi: can't you get out of it with ALT+TAB?
<dubzi> nope, i've tried alt-tab
<dubzi> leoquant, you mean the button you can place in a panel?
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> it works afaik killall etc.
<dubzi> i have that one, but this game is fullscreen so i see no panel ;)
<dubzi> oh but that gives me some idea: running the game in a window until the problem is fixed ;)
<leoquant> than force a terminal: killall world of warecraft (example)
<dubzi> yeah ok, how to i open a terminal then, when my fullscreen app is hanging?
<leoquant> alt f2 i guess
<dubzi> ah ok
<leoquant> alt tab f2
<leoquant> no sure
<dubzi> ok i'll try those two out, thanks! for now i'll just run the game in a window until i've got it solved
<leoquant> ok
<Sonm> Good day folks... Need a help. Am new to Ubuntu (9.10 KK). Does anybody know how to automatically start the drivers for my PC card (DAC card) on the boot? Normally I start it by going to /home/user/lcard (where it is all located) and run some script called "start". Everything is done vie the terminal as a super user... sudo ./start... Thnks
<Sonm> via*
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Sonm
<Sonm> Hi silver Fox
<Silver_Fox_> 1)  create a file under init.d : sudo gedit /etc/init.d/my_script
<Silver_Fox_> 2)  put your command lines/script in the file & save it
<Silver_Fox_> 3)  make the file executable : sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/my_script
<Silver_Fox_> 4)  make it run on boot : sudo update-rc.d my_script defaults
<Silver_Fox_> Done
<Sonm> Thanks a lot... well actually i did that, but it looks like I've missed the step num 3... damn... anyway I removed it from the init.d by sudo update-rc.d -f start remove... will try what you say... THANKS A LOT!
<Silver_Fox_> No worries,
<Sonm> Thankies Silver Fox! Everything tick-tacks:))) Just had to change some lines in the initial script! Brilliant!
<ZachK_> Anybody need help?
<ZachK_> Welcome John-_
<John-_> thnx
<ZachK_> :)
 * ZachK_ jams to some tunes....
<ZachK_> John-_: So...what's up?
<John-_> just in class really
<ZachK_> Ah nice....
<ZachK_> Hmmmmmm....guess nobody needs help....
<intelinside2020> hi everyone
<ZachK_> Welcome intelinside2020
<intelinside2020> hi ZachK_ i just wanna know how to use the remote desktop viewer for a windows system
<intelinside2020> i tried team viewer but i can access it frm ubuntu to windows but not the reverse
<intelinside2020> ie. windows-> ubuntu
<ZachK_> So you want to connect windows to ubuntu?
<intelinside2020> s
<ZachK_> Forgive the slow typing...iPod
<intelinside2020> its k
<ZachK_> So windows to ubuntu....hmmm. Let me dig out my ubuntu memories here.....
<intelinside2020> some equalent for teamviewer
<Silver_Fox_> intelinside2020,  Which version of windows are you using ?
<intelinside2020> XP
<Silver_Fox_> I would use VNC:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<ZachK_> I concur
<intelinside2020> wat is this
<Silver_Fox_> VNC is a protocol that allows a desktop to be viewed and controlled remotely over the Internet.
<ZachK_> Much like remote desktop but Linux compatible
<intelinside2020> ya i could see tht frm tht page actually i am asking tht i could see only VPN option in ubuntu and not vpn so only bit confused
<ZachK_> If memory serves me correctly that is......
<ZachK_> VPN should work correct Silver_Fox_ ? Least ways I don't see why not..
<intelinside2020> i think i got the answer
<intelinside2020> anyway i must try it with my frnd
<intelinside2020> thanx ZachK_
<intelinside2020> k bye eveyone
<ZachK_> Ok...... :D
<intelinside2020> :)
<ZachK_> Silver_Fox_: Long time no see
<C-Ray> Hello!
<Silver_Fox_> o//
<C-Ray> How are you today?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine.  How are you ?
<C-Ray> am good just am facing a problem while deleting some files from my usb... it is reporting an error while trying to empty the recyclebin
<Silver_Fox_> What is the exact error message?
<C-Ray> Error while deleting - Failed to delete the item from the trash
<C-Ray> i tried to discoonect it and restart but no use
<C-Ray> I am the only user and administrator here at this pc
<C-Ray> no other users exists
<C-Ray> I am using ubuntu 9.10
<C-Ray> and Debian 5.0
<C-Ray> so my usb is only connected to those two
<C-Ray> please do you have any solutions?
<C-Ray> I remember there was a command that forces the recycle bin's files to be deleted but am not able to remember anything :(
<Silver_Fox_> C-Ray,  open a terminal
<C-Ray> rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<Silver_Fox_> run gksu nautilus
<C-Ray> is not working either
<C-Ray> ok i will
<Silver_Fox_> Then, navigate to your home directory, and of course press Ctrl+h, and navigate to /.local/share/Trash
<Silver_Fox_> Then ls.  Copy output and paste to here: www.pastebin.com
<Silver_Fox_> Then paste the URL here
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hang on....
<elfy> C-Ray: do you see the files in nautilus?
<C-Ray> sudo rm -fr /home/USERNAME/.local/share/Trash/ is also of no use... it is doing nothing since the files that needs to be deleted are from the usb, so the system contains no files to be deleted
<C-Ray> no files up there
<elfy> then go to the usb in nautils
<C-Ray> ok
<elfy> and see if the files are actually in the trash of the usb - they will be hidden
<C-Ray> yeah they are there
<elfy> k - so try and delete in the root nautilus
<C-Ray> how?
<elfy> right click - delete
<C-Ray> it is not working
<elfy> what does it say then
<C-Ray> reporting: Error while deleting - Failed to delete the item from the trash
<C-Ray> Error stating file '/media/ROLAND_BBU/.Trash-1000/files/Web Resources/Online Linux Resources/Ubuntu Linux Resources/Dictionaries_dictd-www.dict.org.php_files/1.config.ure': Input/output error
<elfy> k go up a level and try deleting the trash itself from the USB
<C-Ray> ok i will try
<elfy> input/output error sounds ominous
<C-Ray> the .trash-1000?
<C-Ray> or just the files folder
<elfy> yea - normally you'd get a this can;t be put in trash permanently delete or not dialogue
<elfy> the whole .trash-1000 - it gets remade as and when
<C-Ray> i shall delete it from the terminal or just right click?
<C-Ray> both ways are not working
<C-Ray> still the same message: error while deleting
<C-Ray> and delete is disabled
<elfy> mmm - no idea then perhaps there is an issue with the usb
<C-Ray> maybe... it needs format?
<elfy> if you can format it then all will be gone - is there anything on there you need?
<C-Ray> there is an ubuntu OS installed inside it, is this have anything to do with my problem
<elfy> I doubt it - but possibly
<C-Ray> because i used to boot from it at work
<C-Ray> under windows platform
<C-Ray> so maybe the trash got messed up
<C-Ray> or i don't know
<elfy> is the trash outside the os
<C-Ray> how to check this?
<elfy> or is it the trash in the os you are trying to empty
<C-Ray> it is at the first level
<C-Ray> trash 1000
<elfy> k - then it is outside the OS then I would think
<C-Ray> but the ubuntu os files are also at the first level
<elfy> why don;t you do an ls at the root of the usb and pastebin it
<C-Ray> ok
<C-Ray> i will
<C-Ray> btw, thanks for yr help
<elfy> welcome
<C-Ray> http://pastebin.com/9eGAPHiA
<C-Ray> what do you think?
<C-Ray> do you want a more detailed view?
<elfy> nope
<elfy> and this does not work ? sudo rm -rf  /.Trash-1000
<C-Ray> i will try it again
<C-Ray> it is doing nothing... it is reporting anything either
<elfy> it's not reporting anything ?
<C-Ray> yeah nothing
<elfy> and ls shows it still there?
<C-Ray> yes
<C-Ray> i tried it now
<C-Ray> u think it is a hardware issue?
<C-Ray> what about booting from a live cd or something and try again
<C-Ray> what do you think?
<elfy> have you tried to unmount and remount
<C-Ray> yes several times with restart
<elfy> what os are you using to look at it ?
<C-Ray> ubuntu 9.10
<C-Ray> and debian 5 but not right now
<elfy> well I don't know I'm afraid why it won't let you delete the trash
<Dill> Hey guys, i have a question about ubuntu causing my partitions to stop being bootable...
<elfy> C-Ray: sounds like there's something amiss
<C-Ray> yeah i think so too
<C-Ray> am ganna try to boot from another live cd like ubuntu 9.04 or hiren boot maybe that will do
<C-Ray> if not then i will try a windows live cd
<C-Ray> but on any rate, thanks for your time
<elfy> k
<C-Ray> what's your major elfy?
<C-Ray> or specification?
<elfy> conservation :)
<C-Ray> good one
<elfy> I just use pc's :)
<C-Ray> but you are good
<C-Ray> :)
<elfy> though it is not much use to me at the moment unfortunately
<elfy> I've only been using linux for a few years
<C-Ray> in what respect it is in no use?
<elfy> anyway - gtg fro a while now - dinner time is beckoning
<C-Ray> cool then ... thanks
<elfy> not much work where I am C-Ray ;)
<C-Ray> yeah everywhere the same
<C-Ray> even here
<C-Ray> what to do... we manage
<C-Ray> nice day elfy :)
<pointydrip> hello does anyone know how to kill a single tcp connection
<pointydrip> i've been trying tcpkill on an unknown connection by port # and it just says it's listening
<yax51> hello again....I have some more questions
<lukjad86> Hi yax51
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-13
<yax51> Hi!! Ok I'm trying to play Elderscolls: oblivion on ubuntu 9.10....I have wine, and found a solution, but I don't really understand whats going on....
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349764
<yax51> would someone be able to walk me through this
<jgoguen> yax51: I'm not familiar with Oblivion, but I can try. What are you having trouble understanding?
<yax51> the solution....I am not sure how to implement it....I went through it, but the part with the iso confused me as well as the cab extract part...
<yax51> and on step 2 with the packages...
<jgoguen> yax51: Sorry for the delay...did you go to the link at the top of the first post?
<yax51> yeah, but I am not sure if I am doing it right, some of the instructions don't make much sense to me.....but then again I am a total noob at this....
<jgoguen> yax51: That's fine :)  Were you able to run the part with 'winecfg'?
<yax51> yes, but what about the cab extract and putting the dll into the wine/system32 folder?
<jgoguen> yax51: You may not need to do that.  If you run "wine --version" without the quote marks, what does it say?
<yax51> it says command not found
<jgoguen> OK, but you were able to go through winecfg properly?
<yax51> yes
<jgoguen> OK, what exactly did you type into your terminal window?  It should have been: wine --version
<yax51> yax51@yax51-Unbuntu:~$ wine--version
<yax51> wine--version: command not found
<jgoguen> You missed a space there :)
<jgoguen> wine --version
<yax51> ooops forgot a space....wine 1.0.1
<jgoguen> :)
<jgoguen> OK, second
<jgoguen> yax51: OK, do you have your Oblivion CD in the drive?
<yax51> yes
<jgoguen> Alright, so enter this command exactly as it is here: cabextract /media/cdrom/DXREDIST/Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab
<jgoguen> that should all be on one line
<jgoguen> Space between cabextract and the long path name
<jgoguen> Let me know what it says, if it says anything.
<yax51> yax51@yax51-Unbuntu:~$ cabextract /media/cdrom/DXREDIST/Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab
<yax51> /media/cdrom/DXREDIST/Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab: WARNING; possible 6848 extra bytes at end of file.
<yax51> Extracting cabinet: /media/cdrom/DXREDIST/Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab
<yax51>   extracting d3dx9_27_x86.cat
<yax51>   extracting d3dx9_27.dll
<yax51>   extracting aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.inf
<yax51>   extracting d3dx9_27_w9x.inf
<yax51>   extracting d3dx9_27_x86.inf
<yax51> All done, no errors.
<jgoguen> yax51: OK good, now this command: cp d3dx9_27.dll ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/
<jgoguen> Again, all one line, space after "cp" and a second space after "d3dx9_27.dll"
<jgoguen> That shouldn't give any output
<yax51> done
<yax51> should I do the winecfg and the appropriate changes?
<jgoguen> Have you done the registry editing part yet?
<yax51> no
<jgoguen> OK, well enter the command "regedit" and we'll go through that
<yax51> thats the wine regedit.exe?
<jgoguen> Yep
<yax51> ok
<jgoguen> Now, go to the registry key it says to, HKEY_CURRENT_USER / Software / Wine / Direct3D
<jgoguen> If you don't see the Direct3D folder under Wine that's OK
<yax51> ok, I don't see the Direct3d folder
<jgoguen> OK, right-click on the Wine folder and choose New -> Key. When asked for a name, give it Direct3D
<jgoguen> The capitalization may be important so make sure to enter it exactly as Direct3D
<yax51> ok finished
<jgoguen> Now, you see where it says on the page to create the three registry keys?
<yax51> yes
<jgoguen> Go ahead and create the first two of them, we need to do some work to find the value for the third
<yax51> so I create value and name iteach of those?
<yax51> *it each
<jgoguen> Yes, create a new String value, name it what's in the left column and give it the value of what's in the right column
<yax51> ok
<jgoguen> Now, for the third value, we need to do a little work to get the correct number
<jgoguen> Open a new Terminal window and enter this command, let me know what it says: lspci | grep VGA
<yax51> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9800M GS] (rev a1)
<jgoguen> K good :)  Now this command: lspci -v -s 01:00.0 | grep prefetchable
<yax51> 	Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<yax51> 	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<yax51> 	Memory at fa000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]
<jgoguen> And last, this command: uname -m
<yax51> i686
<jgoguen> k, so now go ahead and create that third key it says, and use "256" as the value for it
<yax51> ok
<jgoguen> That should do it for you.  If you close Regedit you should be able to play Oblivion.
<jgoguen> I have to run for a few minutes, but I'll be back.  Let me know how it goes, or if you still can't get it
<yax51> ok thanks!
<jgoguen> No problem :)
<yax51> VICTORY!!!
<yax51> ok it works....the only thing is that it's not full screen but that something I can live with
<jgoguen> yax51: Awesome :)
<Benny1983> Hello I am new I was hoping someone might be able to help me get started please!!!
<Benny1983> I have just installed and am completely stuck!
<jgoguen> Benny1983: What are you having problems with?
<Benny1983> i have installed ubuntu 9.04 (i think)
<Benny1983> but I haven't used linux before, well apart from the last 2 days on YDL
<Benny1983> but i have done the install, and I want to install vlc player only I dont have permission.
<jgoguen> OK, well when you installed the system, it should have asked you for your name, your username, and a password.
<Benny1983> i have tried the command sudo but I can't make it work. from what I have read so fare I need to be a root
<Benny1983> when I installed i set up an account "benny" with password1123 etc
<jgoguen> Please never put your password in a public area :)
<Benny1983> thats not it thats just a example
<Benny1983> lol
<jgoguen> OK good  :)
<jgoguen> I'm just slightly paranoid about security ;)
<jgoguen> So when you go to install software through either the Ubuntu Software Centre or through Synaptic Package Manager, it should ask you for a password.  It's asking for the same password you use to log in with.
<Benny1983> on YDL i set up a root account, ubuntu didnt ask me to so i have no idea how to make apt-get which I think is what ubuntu uses instead of yum? if im wrong sorry, as i say only been trying the last 2 days
<Benny1983> I've tried that it says i dont have permission
<jgoguen> OK, do you have a terminal window open now?
<Benny1983> yes
<Benny1983> I have a promp benny@ubuntu-ps3:~$
<Benny1983> prompt*
<jgoguen> OK, try this command, you should get a string of numbers: id -G
<Benny1983> it returned "1000"
<jgoguen> That's all?  Try this one: id -nG
<Benny1983> Oh! btw I forgot to mention and it might be important, im using a PS3
<Benny1983> yes jsut one line
<jgoguen> I don't know if that's important or not, I don't know how the PS3 port works :)
<jgoguen> But if all you get is the one number, that explains why you can't install software; you aren't listed as an administrator
<Benny1983> id -nG gives only "benny"
<Benny1983> FYI YDL 6.2 worked pretty well right out the box so to speak, this seems even better ifi can get myself going. but i broke all the YDL repositories follwing guides on the web trying to update things.
<jgoguen> OK, I would recommend going to #ubuntu-ps3, maybe they can help you better
<jgoguen> Yea, the problem with guides on the Internet is some of them are just completely wrong :)
<jgoguen> Benny1983: I checked the Ubuntu PS3 port home page, the official channel for that port is #ubuntu-ps3
<Benny1983> yeah lots seemed to conflict with where the repos should point. i think there must be a right place for them to point but every guide had something completley different...
<jgoguen> If there's something different about the PS3 port, they would know better there
<Benny1983> Ok well I will go and check it out.
<Benny1983> Thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<jgoguen> Not a problem, feel free to drop back in for anything else
<Benny1983> thanks, my email harrison-b@o2.co.uk if you ever want to ask me to help with anything. not that I know anything about linux but if i can be of any assistance another way. very much appreciated!
<Benny1983> +jgoguen there dont seem to be many people on it, maybe it's not a very active chat.
<jgoguen> Benny1983: They could just be idle...two of them are set away
<jgoguen> That happens in here sometimes too, there's lots of people around but it does happen that no one is actually at their computer
<Benny1983> Do you know where there is an forum I could post this question to that gets read frequently?
<Benny1983> to do everything in YDL i was using terminal and using "su" and yum to install. I cant get anything going on this at the moment and it's quite annoying. however I'm quite impressed that in the  maybe 6 hours of using linux
<jgoguen> You could try http://psubuntu.com
<Benny1983> I have got it to recognise my ipod. im hoping that I will be able to back up my ipod to an external hdd and keep the filenames as they were named on my ipod not the truncated ones they give me
<Benny1983> THANK YOU!!
<Benny1983> I will search their forums before I post hopefully someone will have had a similar problem before me.
<jgoguen> Hopefully they can help you, I don't know how their setup may differ
<Benny1983> tbh i think it is pretty good as a standard install, I havent touched any settings because of this one issue and as standard ubuntu has picked up my wired connection, recognised my hard ipod and read the database, and im able to use the net to speak to you!
<Benny1983> YDL i had to fiddle with, i chose that as aparently its optimised for ps3, It worked but it wasn't as user ffirendly.
<Benny1983> one more question +jgoguen, what would you search for for my issue? i'm not sure if i am asking the right question. I need to add myself to the admin list?
<jgoguen> Specifically, you need to add your username to the adm group
<jgoguen> Since you have no way to get admin access from in Ubuntu, you'll need to find out how to boot into single user mode and edit /etc/group and /etc/gshadow from the command line
<Benny1983> OK well I'll search around that topic first then, thanks. all the tutorials I have seen use a "sudo" command, I dont think user "benny" has access to sudo anyway so thats kaput for a start!
<jgoguen> Yep...although as the first user created, you should have been added to the adm group right away...hopefully someone on the psubuntu forums can help more
<Benny1983> is copying the error message returned in terminal and pasting it into googling a standard way of finding fixes for problems or is there a more elegant method? ie
<jgoguen> Sometimes it works, but in this case you're probably best to search for something along the lines of "ubuntu ps3 boot single user" or something similar to that
<Benny1983> Okay thank you!
<jgoguen> And make sure you've got another computer somewhere so you can find out how to use nano if needed :)
<Benny1983> hmm I dont't i have an iphone to browse the web if i need to search and cant connect here i hope that will be enough. I used nano to try and make a ipod mount automatically in YDL and thats how I broke everything last time. I had a feeling something wasn't right editinig repositories every time I needed to do things!
<jgoguen> Well just remember that once you boot into single user mode, use "vigr" to edit the group file and then use "vigr -s" to edit the group shadow file...in both, find the line that starts with "adm" and add your username to the very end of that line for both commands
<jgoguen> In nano, press Ctrl+X to save the file you're working on and then exit...think that's all you need to know about nano for this :)
<Benny1983> ahh I will try and do that now thanks!
<jgoguen> No problem :)
<Benny1983> what I have come up with so far is If I add my name to the sudoers file I should be set, how do i find the file to edit it?
<jgoguen> Well, it's at /etc/sudoers but if you can edit that file you can't also install software :)
<jgoguen> err, can also install software
<Benny1983> ahh back to the drawing board, so thats like locking the key to a safe, in the safe then... Maybe a fresh install? I havent done any changes to lose anything, except the half hour install time maybe I missed an option to set myself as an administrator
<jgoguen> The installer doesn't ask to set up an admin account, the account you create during the install process is supposed to be automatically added to the adm group.
<Benny1983> okay so i will probably end up in the same situation then. maybe I will just try to get the most utodate version of ubuntu and see if that install is different.
<jgoguen> I wish I knew more about PS3 installations to help you better...but the PS3 uses a different CPU type than a normal desktop, so you need to get a version of Ubuntu created for that CPU
<Benny1983> yeah from what I have been doing so far power-pc architecture is teh flavour I need
<jgoguen> Sounds about right...
<jgoguen> I have to go for the night...I wish you best of luck getting that fixed, if you can boot into single user mode you can edit the groups file or the sudoers file to get yourself the access you need.
<yax51> ok I lied....oblivion, although it could be wine...isnt working :(
<bodhizazen> FAILBOT LMAO !!!
<pedro3005> bodhizazen, :P
<pedro3005> bodhizazen, i'm programming a bot, so what?!
<ZachK_> Anyone here need help?
<bodhizazen> I need a lot of help =)
<hobgoblin> yep - but I doubt if you could help me :)
<ZachK_> Hey bodhizazen :)
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: What do you need?
<hobgoblin> a good night's sleep
<ZachK_> Then go to bed
<hobgoblin> I went to bed and I woke up and can;t get back to sleep cos of my back - so at 4am I am up for the day
<ZachK_> Oh....I know h
<ZachK_> I so know that feelin
<pmatulis> hobgoblin: what's wrong with your back?  maybe we can help
<hobgoblin> pmatulis: I had a proprietary sourced backache which would go sometimes - then I found an opensource one and it stays all the time :)
<ZachK_> Ooh that was low
<hobgoblin> heh
<pmatulis> hobgoblin: do you have... backups?
<hobgoblin> pmatulis: I do now - I'd much rather be lying down though I think :)
<hobgoblin> ty bodhizazen :)
<pmatulis> hobgoblin: do some stretches and come back here tomorrow to let us know how you're doing
<hobgoblin> morning phillw
<hobgoblin> pmatulis: that sounds suspiciously like exercise :(
<pmatulis> hobgoblin: yes, "use it or lose it"
<hobgoblin> heh
<thewrathjr> hey all
<pedro3005> hey thewrath
<thewrathjr> how is everyone
<thewrathjr> sorry it has been a while since i have been on
<hobgoblin> hi there
<pedro3005> thewrathjr, good.. don't remember you
<hobgoblin> I do
<thewrathjr> hobgoblin: in a good way?
<hobgoblin> I couldn;t possibly say in a publicly logged channel lol
<hobgoblin> of course :)
<thewrathjr> okay good lol
<thewrathjr> what things have happened over the past couple of months
<ZachK_> Slot
<hobgoblin> channels have moved about and I left the team - a whole bunch of stuff went off on the mailing list
<hobgoblin> brb
<thewrathjr> anything bad
<thewrathjr> ok
<ZachK_> A lot has happened
<thewrathjr> what ZachK_ ?
<hobgoblin> nothing bad
<thewrathjr> ok
<celthunder> hey ZachK_
 * ZachK_ gives celthunder a handshake
<pedro3005> well bye guys
<celthunder> bye pedro
<hobgoblin> cya pedro3005
<ZachK_> pedro3005: Latah man
<petra> hi i need help.  I cannot play a movie on my netbook it freezes constantly and no audio is only thing running.
<petra> audio overall works though
<petra> anyone here
<ZachK_> Hmm... petra let me take a look
<ZachK_> petra: Read above line
<petra> let you take a look? ok
<ZachK_> What ubuntu version are you using petra ?
<ZachK_> Welcome shredder12
<hobgoblin> thewrath: did you know that the team channel is now #ubuntu-beginners-team ?
<ZachK_> petra: ?
<petra> netbook remix 9.1
<shredder12> hey ZachK_
<ZachK_> Ok.....gimme a sec petra
<petra> the netbook is an nb205-n325 i followed a guide to install the latest xorg and get sound generally working for everything else
<ZachK_> K
<ZachK_> petra: Did you install the codecs for DVD play?
<petra> i installed vlc
<petra> which it works in windows with.
<petra> the movie is an mkv file
<petra> i tried two different movies and played them on other computers to make sure it wasn't the file.
<ZachK_> Yeah but did you install the DVD codecs
<petra> i think so
<petra> are those the gstreamer-ugly packages?
<petra> there was like five of them i think
<ZachK_> And
<petra> and?
<ZachK_> Yes....but then the terminal command as well
<petra> which command?
<ZachK_> I don't remember but it's listed with the other ones as well....the packages I mean
<petra> oh
<petra> i don't know then :(
<petra> i thought vlc had all the codecs built in
<petra> and the movie player built into it said error and installed the 5 packages mentioned and then errored out again
<ZachK_> Go to https://www.help.ubuntu.com
<petra> ok
<ZachK_> Wait bad link....
<hobgoblin> petra: have you tried to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<petra> no
<hobgoblin> and do you have graphics drivers installed if available
<petra> it is an intel graphics
<hobgoblin> petra: either search in synaptic for it or run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in a terminal
<hobgoblin> k
<petra> with 251 mb max memory to it i do not know minimum (how to check or force 250?)
<petra> ok
<petra> let me run that one moment
<petra> it is installing fonts?
<petra> i reopened in built in movie player and got audio playback error same as before.
<petra> should i try vlc again?
<hobgoblin> try running vlc from a terminal, try play the film - you possibly get some information as to the issue in the terminal
<hobgoblin> does the file work in any of the other media players - does netbook have mplayer for instance
<petra> ok one second i will try vlc from terminal
<petra> http://pastebin.com/2E8TNPvf
<petra> so it is looking for pulseaudio and alsa but alsa does not work with my netbook i followed a guide to uninstall it and install oss instead
<petra> how to change vlc or the other media player to use oss and why input output error on oss when it finds it?
<hobgoblin> do you have a link to the guide you followed ?
<petra> yes i bookmarked it.  one second.
<hobgoblin> I see you did something with xorg as well
<petra> yes i was told to do that as well.  it said add a ppa and it will install new xorg for video
<petra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound <-- the sound one
<hobgoblin> who told you to do that? just wondering ... what version ubuntu are you using by the way
<petra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1215665
<petra> that i did the video part for the xorg from that guide
<petra> and the sound from the first link
<petra> i did not have issue with touchpad so did not do that part yet.
<petra> i did install gsynaptics thouhg without error
<petra> i am running netbook remix 9.1 nb205-n335 netbook
<petra> oops nb205-nb325 not 335 sorry sir
<hobgoblin> have you been to system preferences sound yet?
<hobgoblin> no I meant what version of ubuntu - 9.10 9.04 8.10 ...
<hobgoblin> or do you know the codename - like jaunty karmic
<petra> 9.1?
<petra> and i do not have sound under preferences
<hobgoblin> k - 9.10 that would be
<hobgoblin> try running gnome-volume-control in a terminal
<petra> i don'thave a sound under system menu at all anymore
<petra> ok did that
<hobgoblin> did it open ?
<petra> yes
<hobgoblin> and is there anywhere in there to change to OSS
<petra> it is already on oss4
<petra> it is only option available
<petra> guide made me uninstall the others
<petra> it made a sound when i booted up though. so i think it was working
<hobgoblin> ok - do you have sound in music players?
<hobgoblin> or do you have no sound at all anywhere now you are logged in?
<hobgoblin> nvm :) petra> audio overall works though
<hobgoblin> does video work ok in mplayer? I am not sure what gets installed in the netbook remix - what default media player do you have in the menu
<petra> one second i will try music file.
<petra> music does not play
<petra> so only bootup sound
<petra> oh it played a youtube video should i try that again?
<hobgoblin> yep
<petra> :(
<petra> i broke that too
<petra> but i did not change anything sir, i merely closed the lid went to work and now it does not have sound!
<celthunder> did something grab your soundcard and not let it go?
<hobgoblin> petra: have you rebooted or was it suspended/hibernating
<petra> i dont think it was doing either
<petra> it was already on and running when i opened the lid
<petra> did not even have to move the mouse and it had everything open
<petra> should i reboot?
<hobgoblin> try it
<petra> ok be right back thank you for helping!
<hobgoblin> at least it will be a stable base
<celthunder> it didn't hibernate?
<hobgoblin> wouldn't appear to have done so
<petra> ok rebooted no boot up sound this time
<hobgoblin> mmm - it would appear you have successfully broken the sound then :)
<petra> :(
<petra> i liked it better when it worked
<hobgoblin> I would too - no sound would be a major issue here
<petra> for all of 3 minutes
<hobgoblin> so to recap you removed pulseaudio and alsa and installed oss in addition you installed a newer xorg? Is that right?
<hobgoblin> celthunder: you got any ideas?
<petra> yes that is right
<celthunder> hmm
<celthunder> newer xorg shouldnt break audio
<celthunder> input/output error...permissions for sound device bad?
<petra> how to check sir?
<hobgoblin> petra can you run lspci and pastebin it please
<hobgoblin> oh - run aplay -l as well
<hobgoblin> pastebin results
<petra> http://pastebin.com/V9Wnd0Pg
<petra> aplay -l wants me to reinstall alsa-utils
<petra> should i do that?
<hobgoblin> I wonder why you did not have sound in the first place with that device
<celthunder> should i reinstall alsa and the other packages?
<celthunder> wait...
<celthunder> yeah
<celthunder> why did you uninstall them
<celthunder> alsa is newer
<celthunder> do that
<celthunder> also try mplayer
<petra> it is downloading a bunch of packages
<hobgoblin> it will
<petra> do i stop and netbook:~$ aplay -l
<petra> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<petra> so now i do not have a sound card!
<hobgoblin> petra it might be worth trying to undo what you did following the forum thread you followed
<hobgoblin> but - and I would not normally suggest this but you could have probably reinstalled twice in the time you've been here
<hobgoblin> I'm not sure what else to suggest to be honest - when you removed alsa and pulseaudio what was the reason for doing so?
<petra> i found the link i gave you above which has a close series to what i have so i tried to follow along
<petra> i am sorry if i waste your time i will try to undo what i did before. will you help if i reinstall and still no sound please sir?
<celthunder> close doesnt mean you should follow it...
<hobgoblin> indeed
<celthunder> try rebooting now that you reinstalled alsa and reinstall pulse too for that matter
<hobgoblin> petra: if you do and I am about I will be happy to help
<hobgoblin> petra: do that first as celthunder says
<petra> ok
<celthunder> don't you miss the days when a "close" would blow up your monitor on the resolution?
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha ha
<hobgoblin> I had a lovely 24" crt jobby that failed miserably under conditions similar to that
<celthunder> at least then people read numbers and watched them closely
<hobgoblin> :
<hobgoblin> petra: is pulseaudio reinstalled yet?
<petra> yes sir am rebooting.
<petra> i think i need to reinstall.  It does not work yet.
<hobgoblin> ok before you do that do you have a spare usb or cd you can use?
<petra> yes i do
<hobgoblin> you can back up the apt cache to save redownloading them again for the updates
<hobgoblin> ok - the folder you need to backup is at /var/cache/apt
<hobgoblin> copy all that to the usb or cd before you reinstall
<petra> ok thank you.
<hobgoblin> then when you have reinstalled and it says you have updates available make sure you don't do it straight away
<petra> ok how do i update then?
<hobgoblin> before you do - run gksu nautilus - that will open a filebrowser as root - then copy the backup into the same place, then you have to run an apt-get update - then you can do any upgrades
<hobgoblin> but come back and ask someone to make sure you do it right
<petra> ok.
<petra> installing the first time took about 30 minutes will you be here then?
<hobgoblin> don't jump straight into removing stuff to get sound working - while you might think you have done a bad thing by breaking sound - it is a good way to learn - I reinstalled about 10 times in the first 6 months lol
<hobgoblin> I should be - but it is morning here and I have a few things to do
<petra> ok.  thank you i  will make sure not to put anything vitally important on it for 6 months so if i need to reinstall i can.
<hobgoblin> petra: how big is the drive?
<hobgoblin> does it only have ubuntu on it ?
<petra> 160GB and yes i picked remove all others when installing so no windows.
<hobgoblin> ok, do you have ethernet - if so come back here when you have booted the install - assuming it is a livecd or liveusb
<hobgoblin> if not tell me now
<petra> am going through install. yes i have an ethernet cable though i was using wireless.
<petra> do i need to use ethernet?
<hobgoblin> what we can do is make /home partition and a /root partition so if you need to reinstall you will keep your data
<petra> i am at clock screen.
<hobgoblin> oh right - you started have you?
<petra> i just pick my time zone again right?
<hobgoblin> hang on - stop please and close the installer down
<petra> ok
<hobgoblin> first - how much RAM do you have?
<petra> 2GB
<petra> it booted me to a preinstalled system when i exit installer
<hobgoblin> yea that should be the livecd - is that right?
<hobgoblin> open the partition editor in the system >admin menu
<petra> no cd :( it does not have a cd drive
<petra> which one is partition editor? disk utility?
<petra> the only one under P is Printing
<celthunder> go to a terminal and type gpart
<petra> oh gparted is in the list and started.  it shows /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 and sizes
<petra> oh and a 5
<hobgoblin> can you open a terminal - run   sudo fdisk -l
<hobgoblin> pastebin the results please
<petra> pastebin.com/9MrKbLHc
<celthunder> that says your drive is 250GB not 160...wrong drive?
<hobgoblin> ok - we are only doing work on sda1 here
<hobgoblin> yea  - saw that too :)
<petra> it said 160GB on the box?  I do not know sorry
<hobgoblin> well you got more than you thought :)
<petra> so what to do now?
<hobgoblin> petra in gparted on sda1, right click on sda5 and do swapoff
<hobgoblin> I will set out the steps now to partition the drive
<petra> ok it is doing that. done i think
<hobgoblin> right click - sda5 - delete partition
<hobgoblin> right click sda2 - delete then do the same for sda1
<hobgoblin> then apply changes
<hobgoblin> you should end up with one large unallocated space
<hobgoblin> once done those - tell me
<petra> it says unallocated unallocated done all operations
<hobgoblin> ok - now right click on the unallocated space and make new partition
<petra> ok
<petra> it says create new partition free space preceding?
<hobgoblin> linux swap - make it 4Gb
<hobgoblin> then make another linux ext4 15Gb
<celthunder> shouldnt he make a boot partition first?
<celthunder> before the swap?
<hobgoblin> then one more with the remaining space as ext4
<hobgoblin> I generally put swap first - I never make a boot partition either
<hobgoblin> celthunder: ^^
<celthunder> lol i'm just saying...boot usually has to be the first few sectors...might just be i'm oldfashioned like that
<hobgoblin> we can do it that way :)
<hobgoblin> you following petra?
<hobgoblin> what have you done so far?
<petra> i have gotten a piece of paper to do 1024x 4 and x 15 on
<petra> sorry i am very bad at math
<hobgoblin> lol
<petra> 4096 and 15360?
<hobgoblin> 4096
<hobgoblin> anyway - we discussed changing it so make the first partition ext4 and 15Gb or thereabouts
<celthunder> yeah both are right
<petra> ok what do i put for label?
<hobgoblin> then the second linux-swap and 4Gb
<hobgoblin> no labels
<hobgoblin> the third is still remaining space and ext4
<hobgoblin> you should have ext4 then swap then ext4
<petra> all as primary right?
<hobgoblin> yea
<petra> ok done
<hobgoblin> apply then
<hobgoblin> when it is done please run sudo fdisk -l again and pastebin it
<petra> http://pastebin.com/zedrDHAS
<hobgoblin> k start the installer - go through until you reach the partition stage - choose manual and shout
<petra> ok i picked manual
<hobgoblin> ok - pick the smaller of the 2 ext4 partitions - then at the bottom - Edit
<hobgoblin> in the new window you get - Use as ext4 and then in mountpoint box - /
<hobgoblin> save that - pick the larger ext4 partition - same routine - but this time pick /home in the mountpoint box
<hobgoblin> then carry on with the install
<petra> ok
<petra> do i change anything else?
<hobgoblin> no just those 2 - you will now have a seperate partition for home and your data
<petra> ok thank you.
<petra> it is installing i will let you know when it is back up.
<hobgoblin> ok - I might be gone when it is done - need to go for an hour or so, you'll need to get the old apt cache copied across before you update
<celthunder> i'll help with that if ou need it
<petra> ok thank you hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> ta celthunder :)
<celthunder> later bro
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> last time I had anything to do with no osund on one of those intel chips it was a low level or mute in alsamixer fixed it
<hobgoblin> later then
<petra> ok done
<celthunder> ok replug in your device you backed up apt to
<petra> ok
<celthunder> open a terminal and type cd /media/<devicename>/<folder you backed up to>
<petra> ok
<celthunder> sudo cp -r ./* /var/cache/apt and then update
<celthunder> petra i'm going to bed if you can't get tyour sound working DO NOT delete stuff wait for myself or hobgoblin to come back.
<petra> ok thank you for your time
<petra> it is still updating
<celthunder> gl iwth your sound
<petra> hobgoblin: when you are here i am ready for directions on sound
<petra> i need to go will come back tommorrow thank you for so much of your time
<hobgoblin> petra: okey doke - I shall be about, if not there will be someone here whocan help I should think
<smeag0l> Good Morning
<ZachK_> What up
 * smeag0l listening to Pink Floyd Pulse concert
<smeag0l> with a Fender Squire Strat around my neck
<smeag0l> cheers mate in BEER
<hobgoblin> afternoon bgs100 matija
<bgs100> Hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> how's things with you?
<matija> hi all am new here :D
<bgs100> hobgoblin, Pretty good, how are they with you?
<hobgoblin> hi there matija - enjoying it
<matija> pls can someone told me what program 4 burning is the best sry for bad eng.. ?
<hobgoblin> matija: you just floating about or do you have a problem?
<hobgoblin> well I use brasero without any issue - though there are some others out there
<matija> its not a problem...
<hobgoblin> what os are you using?
<matija> ubuntu
<matija> :)
<matija> aha sry 9.10
<hobgoblin> no - but you are after some help with a bit of knowledge = that is cool
<bgs100> Yeah, Brasero (which comes with Ubuntu) is fine for me.
<hobgoblin> no - you were right first time with ubuntu - kubuntu uses a different one
<matija> ok i will try thx
<hobgoblin> if you are used to all the bells and whistles of nero you might like k3b - that is a kde app
<matija> can kde app work on gnome ?
<hobgoblin> yes it can - though it will need to install a bunch of stuff - I use amarok (a kde media player) that installs a bunch of stuff as well
<matija> i ask becose amorok :D
<hobgoblin> yes it does work in gnome lol - I have it going as we speak :)
<hobgoblin> though that is now the only kde app I use
<hobgoblin> I think it brings about 300Mb of stuff after installation
<matija> ok thx i will solve problem ... i will find how make it work :) thx anyway
<hobgoblin> brasero is a nice simple application to use, to install amarok - check synaptic (same as k3b if you want)
<hobgoblin> remember though to install libxine1-ffmpeg with amarok if it does not playback mp3s etc
<matija> ok i will try now ty
<hobgoblin> k
<philcamlin> hey
<nhandler> Hello philcamlin
<philcamlin> whatsup
<hobgoblin> hi philcamlin nhandler
<philcamlin> lol uhh i feel so out of it using 9.10 this is the first time ive used ubuntu for a few months now
<hobgoblin> try 10.04 with the window controls on the left then :D
<philcamlin> lol
<philcamlin> 10.04 is out :O
<ikt> I can't wait until 10.04 is released
<philcamlin> i wanna test it out :D
<nhandler> philcamlin: Use testdrive
<ikt> beta 1 is released next week
<hobgoblin> no it's not out yet philcamlin - still alpha3 - think it gets 2 betas
<philcamlin> ah sweet
<hobgoblin> but it's working fine here for me - though there are some issues still for others
<philcamlin> i like the windows type setup that explains all the stuff thats in 9.10 my grandpa found that useful
<nhandler> philcamlin: You mean the installation slideshow ?
<philcamlin> yeha
<philcamlin> yeah*
<philcamlin> lol i just got up i cant think straight :P
<hobgoblin> it'll be fine - I've been up too long so know exactly what you are saying
<philcamlin> yeah the slideshow is pretty neat
<philcamlin> im gonna go get some coffee brb
<thewrathjr> hey is anyone here
<hobgoblin> depends
<philcamlin> yup
<philcamlin> its pretty quiet lol
<thewrathjr> lol
<hobgoblin> it is now
<thewrathjr> how do i change the directory for apache from /var/www to /home/www
<thewrathjr> and have everything work peachy clean
<philcamlin> why do you need to move it?
<hobgoblin> thewrathjr: I'd have no idea sorry - but I guess there's a conf somewhere
<phillw> apache2.conf is the conf file
<philcamlin> is it because of the permissions?
<thewrathjr> i think it is but there is more i will post i guess hold on
<philcamlin> lis anyone in here alot?
<philcamlin> is*
<tdn> I use my ubuntu server to output sound through attached speakers. For some reason only the left speaker produces any sound. I have verified that it is not the speakers nor the cable that has a problem (by plugging it into my laptop and other tests). How do I fix this?
<philcamlin> is it the soundcard in the pc?
<philcamlin> mine was flakey too
<philcamlin> then i got a new pc :P
<tdn> philcamlin, this worked just fine before.
<philcamlin> oh
<philcamlin> do you have it balanced correctly?
<philcamlin> under sound > output> check the balance
<tdn> philcamlin, I'm not sure. I start alsa mixer and set everything to 0.
<tdn> philcamlin, it is a server, so I have only ssh access.
<philcamlin> hmm yeah i dont really have any ideas the only thing that i can think of is that its not balanced correctly. ill look around and see what i can find
<tdn> philcamlin, I have had the problem once before in Debian, but I forgot how to fix it :(
<philcamlin> hmm thats kind of odd eh
<philcamlin> yeah i really dont know what to say
<philcamlin> sorry :(
<tdn> Will just fiddle some more with alsamixer.
<philcamlin> be back in a bit
<philcamlin> cya
<slick666> hello all I'm trying to recover from an apt-error
<slick666> anyone online familiar with command line apt and dpkg commands
<slick666> >
<slick666> ?
<phillw> hi slick666 what error are you getting ?
<slick666> 1 sec
<slick666> the last line is
<slick666> Errors were encountered while processing:
<slick666>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.31-20-virtual_2.6.31-20.57_amd64.deb
<slick666> I'm trying to install that kernel
<slick666> line that seems to have the error is further up.......
<slick666> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.31-20-virtual_2.6.31-20.57_amd64.deb (--install):
<slick666>  trying to overwrite '/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-server', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.31-20-server 0:2.6.31-20.57
<slick666> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<phillw> hmm, i usually let synaptics get kernels - is it not avaialable in Synaptic ?
<slick666> oh it is the command I used was.....
<slick666> sudo apt-get install linux-image-virtual
<phillw> let me have a dig for you.
<slick666> ok
<slick666> is there a way to back out of this install and start again
<slick666> i.e. redownload and everything?
<phillw> you're installing a virtual box ?
<slick666> I have KVM installed
<slick666> that kernel is not a requirement but it seems like it adds advanced features that I want
<slick666> thats why I'm installing it manually
<phillw> okies, I'm still having a dig
<slick666> apt does let me remove it
<phillw> bodhi is knowlegeable on KVM, but he's not logged on, I can only point you over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM#Documentation  I don't have knowldege of the system. :-(
<slick666> lol
<slick666> I've edited that
<slick666> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Managing?action=info
<slick666> :)
<slick666> I've done some playing with apt and I sem to have been able to fix the system somewhat
<slick666> here's what I did..
<phillw> I have enough with win plus 3 'buntus on partitions without virtual boxes ;-)
<slick666> well I got a big big machine
<slick666> and I'm trying to reduce the number of always n boxes
<slick666> on*
<slick666> the issue I was having with apt was that package wasn't installing
<slick666> so it left apt in a funny state
<slick666> if you try the apt-get -f install it trys the same thing to fix it and fails
<slick666> if you give the proper apt-get remove
<slick666> apt is fine again but the same package is in your cache directory
<phillw> lol, I got limited brain-cells !!  Win + 9.10 + 10.04a3 (main) + 10.04a3(lubuntu) is quite enough !!  I think a couple of the people over on the 10.04 testing forum run Virtual systems.
<slick666> if you run the apt-get clean (not apt-get autoclean) it removes the package and you can redownload and install it fresh
<slick666> this too failed for me so I guess I'm out of luck atm
<slick666> lol, I feel you there
<phillw> yeah, if autoclean doesn't work, clean will remove everything.
<slick666> it was the clean command that I was searching for but couldn't remember
<slick666> I've tried the package three times and no luck so I'm going to write the package maintainer with my info
<phillw> slick666: If you post on the server area on the mains forums, one of the people there will have knowledge.
<slick666> phillw did you say you ran virtulbox?
<slick666> good idea
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339  is the server area, KVM is designed for CLI use as opposed to virtualbox which is more GUI
<slick666> phillw if ou like virtualbox I would check out virt-manager
<phillw> slick666: I don't run any virtualisation. Just have a few partitions on my hard drive
<slick666> ah I got ya
<phillw> only 1GB RAM on my laptop (I travel a lot, so a laptop it has to be)
<slick666> I got a server with 16 memory slots
<phillw> slick666: bodhi.zazen I have seen answering queries on KVM - if you post there he should get it, else keep your eye out for him coming on here
<slick666> and up to two quad cores in it
<slick666> but you wouldn't want to travel with it :)
<phillw> slick666: not without an articulated waggon, any ways ;-)
<slick666> bodhi.zazen?
<slick666> I'm not getting the reference
<phillw> yup. bobhi.zazen is one of the moderators on the main forum, he is also heavily involved in #ubuntu-beginners
<phillw> There is a sticky of his on the Server forum, that may be of help to you.
<slick666> oh cool
<slick666> thanks
<slick666> philw, #ubuntu-server room had the answer
<slick666> the issue is the linux-image-server and linux-image-virtual can't be installed at the same time
<phillw> slick666: glad they could help, if only to say you can't do both at once.
<slick666> yea, the two packages share a few common things and the package maintainers need to do some work to make sure the two don't colide
<slick666> but there is a work around
<slick666> but that didn't solve my ultimate problem
<slick666> so I'm hitting up the #kvm guys
<slick666> and the #virt guys on OFTC
<Albert1> I cannot get youtube to work says I need plugin... I downloaded the version available but still no go. I am using ubuntu 9.10
<hcs7dap> hi people... looking for a bit of bluetooth help
<hcs7dap> system>preferences>bluetooth... gives 'no bluetooth adapters present'
<hcs7dap> any ideas?
<hcs7dap> ?
<hcs7dap> hcs7dap: hello
<duanedesign> Albert1: hello
<duanedesign> \still having issues with YouTube
<pedro3005> Dill, go ahead and ask
<Dill> pedro3005, when grub prompts which os I want to boot into, i usually get five options:
<Dill> ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-20-generic
<Dill> ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-20-generic (recovery mode)
<Dill> memory test (memtest86+)
<Dill> memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)
<Dill> windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)
<pedro3005> Dill, go on...
<Dill> pedro3005, but now I get (between the "ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-20-generic (recovery mode)" and "memory test (memtest86+)") a lot of other options i'm not sure of
<pedro3005> Dill, are they exactly lime the linux 2.6.31-20-generic except it's different numbers?
<pedro3005> like*
<Dill> pedro3005, yes, 20, 19, 14
<pedro3005> Dill, ok, so those are the kernel versions you have
<Dill> pedro3005, they were never there before and none of my other computers have these optioins
<pedro3005> when you upgrade your kernel, by installing a new version (ubuntu packs these in the regular updates), it doesn't actually uninstall the old kernel
<Dill> hmmm...
<pedro3005> this is useful because if the new one is broken you can still boot into the old one
<pedro3005> but sometimes you get unnecessarily filled with old kernels
<Dill> pedro3005, so, when there is an update it just adds a new bootable kernel instead of patching over the old one?
<pedro3005> Dill, basically, yes
<Dill> pedro3005, sweet
<Dill> so, since i now have
<pedro3005> Dill, and this link here should help you remove your old kernels: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<Dill> six options that i will never use, can i get rid of them?
<Dill> pedro3005, you read my mind
<Dill> pedro3005, thank you
<pedro3005> Dill, :)
<duanedesign> Dill: really 2 is optimal
<duanedesign> but i am sure i have at least 5 :P
<pedro3005> I've been needing to do that myself
<pedro3005> duanedesign, +1
<pedro3005> :P
 * pedro3005 is lazy
<duanedesign> ha ha
<Dill> is there any way i can change the order and the default boot os?
<pedro3005> Dill, yes, quite easily
<pedro3005> well
<Dill> pedro3005, please teach me the ways..
<Dill> oh wise one
<pedro3005> I remember when you'd edit the grub.conf thing, but that has changed. duanedesign, you can take this
<pedro3005> Dill, let me research a bit
<Dill> pedro3005, thanks
<pedro3005> Dill, maybe this can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring%20GRUB%202
<Dill> pedro3005, awesome.  this is just awesome
<Dill> pedro3005, thank you
<pedro3005> Dill, :)
<phillw> when you have used synaptic to remove the old kernels, do not forget to run sudo update-grub  so that grub can rebuild the list of kernels.
<Dill> phillw, thank you
<Dill> phillw, pedro3005, duanedesign, IT WORKED!!!!!!
<Dill> thank you all
<pedro3005> Dill, no problem
<ghostofmybrain> hello
<pedro3005> hello ghostofmybrain
<ghostofmybrain> i'm trying to install gedit onto my ubuntu server edition but I'm not very familiar with the command line
<ghostofmybrain> sorry not gedit
<ghostofmybrain> wait yeah, nevermind. lol
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain, so you WANT to install gedit?
<ghostofmybrain> well, I need to install something that I can use to edit a cfg file anyway
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain, you probably don't want gedit as it requires gnome
<pedro3005> and why would gnome be on a server is beyond me
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain, try using vim or nano if you want something simpler
<ghostofmybrain> pedro3005 ok, I'll try vim. how do I install it from teh command line?
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain, it's included in ubuntu
<ghostofmybrain> ok
<ghostofmybrain> ok, cool, taht worked, thanks
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain, it's quite a complex editor though. might wanna read a tutorial on it
 * hobgoblin starts flamewar and prefers nano for doing simple stuff :)
<ghostofmybrain> now I'm stuck in my editor lol. how do I get back to my command line
<phillw> lol @ hobgoblin  yeah, nano is a bit easier for most.
<hobgoblin> which is why I prefer nano
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain, ESC then :wg <ENTER> to save and quit
<pedro3005> :wq *
<hobgoblin> phillw: I got stuck editing sudoers - couldn;t get out - even when people told me the command ^^ so I just shut and hoped for the best
<phillw> lol, i cheat ... gksudo gedit :-D
<pedro3005> phillw, he's on a server
<phillw> pedro3005: i know :-)   but, as hobgoblin agreed, nano is a lot easier to navigate round than vi
<ghostofmybrain> i'll try nano with the next file I have to edit and report back.
<phillw> ghostofmybrain: with nano, you get the commands listed at the bottom, so you don't have to remember them :-)
<hobgoblin> ghostofmybrain: ctrl+O saves ctrl+x exits - though you can ctrl+x and Y to save
<hobgoblin> that too :)
<ghostofmybrain> I'd say nano is better for my noob linux skillz alright
<phillw> it's a popular CLI editor
<ghostofmybrain> although I probably wouldn't have known ^ X meant ctrl X if you hand' mentioned it
<phillw> I must have a go at putting a full server under lxde ...  nice small gui package :-D
<ghostofmybrain> do you use nano to edit .ini files?
<tenach> ghostofmybrain, I do.  I use nano for pretty much all text editing.
<ghostofmybrain> what is screen?
<Phrea> is the thingy that glows in the dark, you can read this text off of it
<ghostofmybrain> lol. actually I don't think I need screen. I think that was just an optional way of doing it.
<Phrea> screening is when you log into an irc client [irssi for instance] that's continualy connected to an irc channel
<Phrea> you can screen on IRC via Irssi, using Putty for instance
<ghostofmybrain> I think ti was referring to this http://www.rackaid.com/resources/linux-screen-tutorial-and-how-to/
<Phrea> oh ah
<Phrea> well, what do I know, right? ;)
<ghostofmybrain> lol
<ghostofmybrain> so... how do I shut down this computer running ubuntu server edition?
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain, use the shutdown command
<pedro3005> sudo shutdown -h now
<ghostofmybrain> ok thanks
<drubin> ghostofmybrain: DO you have physical access to the machine
<drubin> can you turn it back on?
<drubin> wonders if it was too late
<phillw> drubin: he was editing code on it earlier, I'm guessing as he needed help as to how to do that, he was not using a remote login .... but, we'll find out :-)
<ghostofmybrain_> Yes, I have physical accesss
<drubin> shutting down remote servers is just plain painfull
<ghostofmybrain_> i'm trying to make a counter stike server on some old computer parts I had lying around
<drubin> ghostofmybrain_: :) just making sure because if you don't there is no way to bring it back online
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: Alright i'm here
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo
<bodhi_zazen> that is what I was syaing
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: d/l a tar.gz file to the desktop extracted it but the setup.py file won't let me go further than that
<bodhi_zazen> it is a common mistake to assume that your back up is fully functional
<bodhi_zazen> but then when you need it, it is not working
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<bodhi_zazen> did you run setup.py as root ?
<marine1> yes tried that but the file is not recognized in the terminal after I cd/ desktop
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: i tried moving the extracted file thru sudo nautilus in the usr/lib file and that didn't yield me any success
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: python: can't open file 'setup.py
<bodhi_zazen> hmm ...
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: Extract the archive and install it. You'll only need root              permissions for the last command: $ tar xzf Webilder-0.6.5.tar.gz $ cd Webilder-0.6.5 $ su Password: # python setup.py install --install-data=/usr
<bodhi_zazen> I would move the archive back to where you found it , /backup
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: i installed all of the dependencies already
<bodhi_zazen> then become root with
<bodhi_zazen> sudo -i
<bodhi_zazen> and re run the script
<marine1> it's not the /file from previously /backup this is a new program
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: webilder
<bodhi_zazen> LOL
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: root@robert-desktop:~# tar xzf Webilder-0.6.5.tar.gz
<marine1> tar: Webilder-0.6.5.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<marine1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<marine1> tar: Child returned status 2
<marine1> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: Extract the archive and install it. You'll only need root              permissions for the last command this is the part that i need help in
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: i followed everything up to this point and then the party starts
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: scroll down to the manual instructions section :http://www.webilder.org/download.html
<bodhi_zazen> In that tutorial, when they say to su ...
<bodhi_zazen> you need to sudo -i
<bodhi_zazen> The script is executable, so ...
<bodhi_zazen> chmod a+x script
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: that is the command :chmod a+x script
<bodhi_zazen> yep
<bodhi_zazen> again, look at wonership and permissions of the contents of the archive
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: i have permission for the entire file
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: Extract the archive and install it how do I install the extracted archive because the new folder is not a tar.gz file
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: this is where i am stuck.
<bodhi_zazen> cd into the new directory
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: because the last steps are to : You'll only need root              permissions for the last command:
<bodhi_zazen> in the command line ...
<bodhi_zazen> sudo -i
<bodhi_zazen> you should now be root , no ?
<bodhi_zazen> cd into the archive
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: yes
<bodhi_zazen> the extracted directory
<bodhi_zazen> and run that command ...
<bodhi_zazen> setup.py --install=/usr or whatever ;P
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: bash: cd: Webilder-0.6.5: No such file or directory
<marine1>  and this is the extracted folder on the desktop
<bodhi_zazen> cd /home/your_user/Desktop/Webilder-0.6.5
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: o.k. did  it
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: use the setup.py command
<bodhi_zazen> w00t
<bodhi_zazen> ./setup.py ....
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: this is the command from the page :python setup.py install --install-data=/usr
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: i think that is wrong because it's on the desktop not usr
<bodhi_zazen>  /usr is where to install to, so that is fine
<bodhi_zazen> so ..
<bodhi_zazen> python ./setup.py install --install-data=/usr
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: Here is the bottom of the message should i install it now thru the main menu
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: creating /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/webilder
<marine1> error: could not create '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/webilder': Permission denied
<bodhi_zazen> you ran the script as root ?
<bodhi_zazen> you can always
<bodhi_zazen> mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/webilder
<bodhi_zazen> and run the script again
<bodhi_zazen> I am getting the impression the people who write the script are not familiar with ubuntu
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: what's first the original script or make another directory
<bodhi_zazen> well, you already ran the script, now try making the diirectory and run the script again
<bodhi_zazen> see if we make any progress
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: O.K.
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: should i cd out of there or stay in desktop/webilder
<bodhi_zazen> stay in webbuilder
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: robert@robert-desktop:~/Desktop/Webilder-0.6.5$ mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/webilder
<marine1> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/webilder': Permission denied
<bodhi_zazen> as root ?
<phillw> $ mkdir .......    I'd say no
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: Installation completed successfully.
<bodhi_zazen> alrighty then marine1 =)
<bodhi_zazen> see that was easy
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: LOL
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: now where is the program
<marine1> bodhi_zazen:   GNOME Users: Right-click on the GNOME panel, choose "Add to panel",
<marine1>                and select "Webilder Webshots Applet".  If it
<marine1>                is not in the list - log off and log in again.
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: treid this and it's not thee
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: so should i reboot
<marine1> bodhi_zazen:  i found it it's in the graphics menu thanks
<bodhi_zazen> sweet =)
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: once again thanks man what a bitch
<bodhi_zazen> you are welcome =)
<hcs7dap> hi guys... can someone give me a hand with bluetooth
<hcs7dap> anyone?
<hcs7dap> nigelb: can you help me with a bluetooth problem please?
<hcs7dap> evilnhandler: can you help me with a bluetooth problem please?
<ghostofmybrain_> can I open a zip file in linux?
<nhandler> ghostofmybrain_: Yes
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen Hi
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo lukjad86
<bodhi_zazen> seen you mail yet ?
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen I've tried to access gmail, but it's not working for me just now
<lukjad86> No, wait, there it is
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-14
<robot682> I have an odd problem that I have not been able to find an answer for.  My school no longer has an on-site exchange server and instead uses OWA hosted by microsoft.  This can be accessed via Outlook Connector in Office 2007 which allows me to mange my email as well as my calendar.  Is there a way to do this from Ubuntu?
<benny1> hi is +jenugogue about ?
<pedro3005> benny1, you mean jgoguen ?
<benny1> is there a command to update all codecs to the latest versions?
<pedro3005> benny1, that depends, how did you install said codecs/
<pedro3005> ?
<benny1> Yes pedro! my mistake
<pedro3005> benny1, tip: use the tab complete featur
<benny1> I have a fresh ubuntu install and i have downloaded vlc. thats all
<benny1> Tab complete?
<pedro3005> benny1, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<pedro3005> benny1, try typing pedr then press TAB
<ghostofmybrain_> what command would I use to copy a file from one directory to another
<benny1> oh a bit like how the iphone finishes things?
<pleia2> robot682: I don't think so, but you might want to check out Evolution's documentation to see if it has a plugin these days
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain, "cp file /path/to/new/file"
<ghostofmybrain_> thanks
<pleia2> robot682: I know it has an exchange plugin, but OWA is different :\
<pedro3005> benny1, well, actually the iphone must've copied the TAB complete but yeah :P
<pedro3005> benny1, and the point is if you type mine or jgoguen's nick exactly as it is, we get a warning
<pedro3005> easier to spot if someone's looking for you
<robot682> pleia2: That's what I was thinking as well.  I haven't seen anything I was just hoping I had missed it.  Thanks.
 * jgoguen looks up
<pedro3005> see?
<benny1> okay, Can U let Jgoguen know I appreciated his help to let me get access to my system again. i had no accounts with admin rights
<jgoguen> lol
<pedro3005> benny1, you can tell him yourself... he's here
<benny1> ahh the man himself, *I assume* a man anyway
<jgoguen> That's a dangerous thing to assume around here ;)
<jgoguen> But yes, I'm male
<benny1> well I got root access but I think it was to do with encrypting my HDD linux partition. i just reinstalled and Im up and running.
<jgoguen> Awesome
<benny1> I'm about to go to bed now cause gotta work tomorrow but can you copy everything off an ipod to another drive, but preserving the names of the files? or maybe I mean not preserving the way itunes has changed it to something else entirely.  if I could get maybe everything organised by artist would be awesome?
<benny1> anyways thanks for the help, I imagine I might be here quite often now... lol
<jgoguen> benny1: If you have 9.10 installed, you could use gtkpod
<benny1> I have 9.04 Rhythmbox has picked it up autoatically so far. I can use sybaptic to change to 9.10, right?
<benny1> *synaptic even
<pedro3005> benny1, you wish to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<jgoguen> If Rhythmbox picked it up you may be able to just use Rhythmbox to copy the files off
<benny1> I read some where that 9.04 is at the moment the best support for PS3. so I'm not in a rush, but that might also be the same place that told me to endlessly edit repo's in YDL 6.2 until i broke everything!
<benny1> Does rhythmbox allow this?
<pedro3005> benny1, I think so
<benny1> pedro3005: i am currently running the update manager, to make everything the latest version for 9.04 I think.... there was also "upgrade" which I'm going to research a little before I attempt. I'd like to find out if others have it running before I attempt it just incase there are any conflicts wiht PS3
<pedro3005> benny1, upgrade will get you 9.10 I think
<pedro3005> benny1, so just update the programs
<benny1> pedro3005: jgoguen: thanks, time for bed now I'm gonna leave this running to update... Bye!
<jgoguen> Bye :)
<JinkhinJ1> I installed Ubuntu today. First time to try something uother than MSW. Ubuntu is working OK except I cant get my wireless to connect. I use a USB stick on my desktop (linksys) and XP would just recognize it and connect. So far Ubuntu has been a bit difficult in this.                                             Any tips on how I can get Ubuntu to recognize my Wireless USB stick??
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, what is the exact model?
<JinkhinJ1> WUSB 100 (v2)
<JinkhinJ1> Model of Linksys USB
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, can you please open a terminal and try putting this in:
<pedro3005> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<JinkhinJ1> sec let me move to the desktop
<JinkhinJ1> pedro, "E: Couldn't find package b43 - fwcutter
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, are you sure you typed it right?
<JinkhinJ1> let me try again
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, there are no spaces between b43 and fwcutter
<pedro3005> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<pedro3005> exactly like that
<JinkhinJ1> pedro, same reply "Couldn't find..."
<JinkhinJ1> i only spaced where indicated by your text
<JinkhinJ1> not the b43...
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, hm, are you sure? it exists here
<JinkhinJ1> sure as I can be. unfortunately I can't copy/paste but did do it a 3rd time and still "can't find"
<JinkhinJ1> my text was typed as:
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, try:
<pedro3005> apt-cache search b43
<JinkhinJ1> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<JinkhinJ1> nothing
<JinkhinJ1> just returns my entry line
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, oh wait lol
<JinkhinJ1> jcampbell@jcampbell-desktop:...
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, it's obvious why it isn't working
<pedro3005> you've got no internet
<JinkhinJ1> no
 * pedro3005 is stupid.
<JinkhinJ1> the usb is not being recognized
<JinkhinJ1> my desktop is away from a cable connection so i have to use a wireless stick
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, ok, do you have the ubuntu CD with you?
<JinkhinJ1> yes
<JinkhinJ1> have it
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, is it in the drive?
<JinkhinJ1> no do i need to insert it to cd drive??
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, yes
<JinkhinJ1> done
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, hm, put this on a terminal:
<pedro3005> ls /media
<JinkhinJ1> no luck on that "no such file or directory"
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, ls /
<JinkhinJ1> ok it gives some different response now. i had to put the ls "space" /media
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, yes lol
<pedro3005> what does it say?
<JinkhinJ1> ls /media says "cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1 floppy floppy1
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, type:
<pedro3005> ls /media/cdrom
<JinkhinJ1> pedro, "autorun.inf dists isolinux pics preseed        ubuntu  casper              install md5sum.txt pool readme.diskdefines  wubi.exe
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, good, good
<pedro3005> ls /media/cdrom/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/
<pedro3005> type that
<JinkhinJ1> pedro, "b43-fwcutter 012-1 i386.deb"
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, oh sorry. type:
<pedro3005> cd /media/cdrom/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/
<JinkhinJ1> pedro, returns "/media/cdrom/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter$"
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, great :D now run:
<pedro3005> sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*
<JinkhinJ1> doing something
<JinkhinJ1> configure b43-fwcutter
<pedro3005> good, good
<JinkhinJ1> fetch and extract firmware?? Y/n
<JinkhinJ1> i have the drivers for the wireless stick but i'm not connected to the internet
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, press Y
<JinkhinJ1> done
<JinkhinJ1> brings me back to terminal
<JinkhinJ1> same line as before
<JinkhinJ1> /media/cdrom/pool.....
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, did it say a lot of stuff?
<JinkhinJ1> "errors werre encountered while processing"
<JinkhinJ1> yea paragraph
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, what sort of errors?
<JinkhinJ1> "resolving downloads.openwrt.org.... failed: name or service not known.
<JinkhinJ1> unable to resolve hostt address
<JinkhinJ1> "downloads.openwrt.org"
<JinkhinJ1> error procdessing b43-fwcutrter
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, is there no way you can get internet?
<JinkhinJ1> just to this notebook but when i installed Ubuntu I erased ther XP
<JinkhinJ1> on the desktop
<JinkhinJ1> If I connnected direct with my Surfboard Modem would that possibly help??
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, if that means internet access, it most certainly would
<JinkhinJ1> Not sure if Ubuntu will recognize the Motorolla MOdem
<JinkhinJ1> This will take me some time thbough
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, it could
<JinkhinJ1> Got to do some mving around of things
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, what is your ubuntu version?
<JinkhinJ1> 9.10
<JinkhinJ1> I may have to try and catch this tomorrow. My wife has a look of "throwing things"
<JinkhinJ1> Or whenver I can reconnect with you or some other good person
<JinkhinJ1> If I start movinng computers and modems it might get ugly in here
<JinkhinJ1> Got you on the buddy list and will print/save this chat
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ1, :)
<JinkhinJ1> catch you on another round
<JinkhinJ1> thnx
<Phrea> sorry for my ignorance, but what's the difference between Debian Unstable and Testing?
<Phrea> what's the path?
<Phrea> unstable -- testing -- stable ?
<pedro3005> As unstable never becomes testing, this codename is permanent, contrary to the codenames of stable and testing, which have volatile codenames (for instance, stable is currently[update] known as lenny, but was etch before Debian 5.0 was released).
<pedro3005> Phrea, found that in wikipedia
<Phrea> I know about wiki etc
<Phrea> I just want a direct answer
<pedro3005> Phrea, yeah the thing is I don't know
<nigelb> Phrea: when a package is updated, it goes into sid (unstable)
<Phrea> that doesnt say a lot
<Phrea> but I gather Lenny is stable?
<nigelb> pleia2: ^
<Phrea> ...or am I wrong again?
<pleia2> yes, lenny is stable
<Phrea> ok
<Phrea> and sid is the successor?
<nigelb> pleia2: Phrea was looking for difference between unstable and testing
<pleia2> after a package has been uploaded to sid, if there are no major problems with it (bugs, brokenness) it gets migrated to testing after 10 days
<pleia2> and packages in testing are bound by rules of debian security policy (just like stable), those in unstable are not
<Phrea> so it's stable - testing - unstable
<Phrea> Ok?
<pleia2> basically
<Phrea> I'm learning
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> I'm tempted to give Debian a try, but I dont like the unclearness of it all...
<pleia2> debian stable is a lot like ubuntu LTS releases
<pleia2> in fact, hardy and lenny are pretty similar package version wise
<Phrea> yes, that's what I'm to believe :)
<Phrea> but the thing is, there seems to be a lot of unstableness in Debianland
<pleia2> unstableness?
<Phrea> gheh, yes, no clear path
<Phrea> a lot of bickering
<Phrea> etc
<nigelb> unstable and debian? do they even go together
<pleia2> oh, that's just on debian-devel
<pleia2> individual teams do fine
<Phrea> so the releases are also fine?
<pleia2> as a project it's pretty solid
<Phrea> I keep hearing about all that bickering and stuff...
<Phrea> :\
<pleia2> yeah, it happens
<pleia2> it's a big project and people get passionate about it
<Phrea> I've tried Deb before, a lifetime ago
<Phrea> ok
<Phrea> as long as they have their eyes focussed...
<Phrea> I can understand the passion :)
<pleia2> especially as release time comes near you see a lot of discussion and arguments, but things calm down
<Phrea> ok :)
<pleia2> and most of the people doing the Real Work aren't deeply involved in the bickering
<Phrea> I SO want to give Debian a try...
<Phrea> ...but it kinda scares me
<pleia2> on a desktop?
<Phrea> due to that bickering etc
<pleia2> the OS is solid, we use it on production servers for major institutions
<Phrea> pleia2: for instance yes :)
<Phrea> why not
<Phrea> ok
<Phrea> what kind of institutions?
<Phrea> if I may ask
<pleia2> but ubuntu has a *much* more polished desktop and desktop user experience
<Phrea> pleia2: that's why I'm here
<pleia2> a couple museums, a shipyard, some smaller businesses
<Phrea> and why I use ubu
<Phrea> aha, cool :)
<pleia2> I just use debian on servers, ubuntu is on my desktop and laptops
<Phrea> you manage those sites?
<Phrea> ah
<Phrea> :)
<pleia2> yep, I'm a debian sysadmin
<Phrea> good to hear
<Phrea> cool :)
<nigelb> and a debian maintainer ;)
<Phrea> sorry that I seem a bit paranoid
<pleia2> paranoia is reasonable, some distros have died over bickering
<Phrea> indeed
<Phrea> that's why I'm kinda worried
<pleia2> but debian won't be one of them, it's been like this for their entire life (15 years now?)
<Phrea> since Ubu is based on Deb
<pleia2> yeah, that too
<Phrea> true, Deb is old
<pleia2> huh, debian will be 17 this year
<Phrea> whoei :D
<Phrea> I started out with Slack
<Phrea> [dont get me started, I couldnt even log in :D ]
<pleia2> lol
 * pleia2 redhat > debian > gentoo > debian > ubuntu&debian
<Phrea> I tried redhat too
<Phrea> :)
<pleia2> temporary insanity in the middle there :)
<Phrea> I did a bit of distro hopping back in the day
<Phrea> I never stuck with one tho
<Phrea> always went back to windows
<Phrea> back then, linux wasnt usable as a desktop
<Phrea> brb
<Phrea> back
<pleia2> well I hope your experience is different this time :)
<Phrea> hey, it was cool back then
<Phrea> just not easy :D
<pleia2> yeah, it still astounds me how easy things are now
<Phrea> I managed to get it all working, but it wasnt like a normal desktop
<Phrea> pleia2: indeed :o
<Phrea> I still cant believe it
<pleia2> I was so pleased when I plugged in a usb printer the other day and I got a dialog saying "HP blah-blah 3243 was plugged in, would you like to print a test page?"
<Phrea> it all just works :o
<pleia2> wow! and it worked!
<Phrea> indeed :D
<Phrea> gheh
<nigelb> hp always works on linux thankfully
<pleia2> yeah
<Phrea> what about the QNX demo disks... :0
<Phrea> even more amazing :o
<Phrea> 1 OS on 1 disk
<Phrea> and it worked
<Phrea> there are other microkernel 'distro's now, like kolibrie etc
<Phrea> all micro kernel based
<Phrea> I only know to ask: 'HOW?!'
<smeag0l> Hello
<Phrea> ;lo
<Phrea> *'lo
<pedro3005> hey steelsteve
<steelsteve> hey
<Phrea> so...
<Phrea> 'lo
<hcs7dap> hi guys... looking for some bluetooth help, if anyone has some time to spare.
<celthunder> hi
<hcs7dap> system>preferences>bluetooth gives 'no bluetooth adapters present'
<celthunder> does it show up in lspci?
<hcs7dap> celthunder: i'll try...
<hcs7dap> celthunder: how can i post the output?
<celthunder> pastebin
<hcs7dap> celthunder: ok... found pastebin, but how to copy from terminal
<hcs7dap> celthunder: noob, soory
<celthunder> select it ctrl+shift+c go to browser and paste
<hcs7dap> celthunder: http://pastebin.com/C4f7jsJt
<celthunder> what kind of computer is this, and version of ubuntu?
<celthunder> btw i don't see it in there...is it built in bluetooth or usb?
<hcs7dap> toshiba satellite l300-29v laptop, karmic
<hcs7dap> built-in bluetooth
<celthunder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679272
<celthunder> try that stuff?
<yax51> hello all
<hcs7dap> celthunder: i'll gvie it a go...
<celthunder> hi yax51
<yax51> I am trying to run supreme commander via wine, I can get it run, but there is no audio, I think I found a solution, however, I have no idea where to find them. Any suggestions?
<yax51> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12182
<yax51> In order to get sound in this game, sample rate must be set to 48000 and a few
<yax51> DLLs are needed. These are:
<yax51> x3daudio1_0.dll
<yax51> x3daudio1_1.dll
<celthunder> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?x3daudio1_0
<celthunder> did you check google
<celthunder> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?x3daudio1_1
<yax51> cool....now these are .zip files...is there any special way to unzip them? or just open them via wine?
<celthunder> however you wanna extract them
<celthunder> unzip <filename> works
<yax51> cool
<celthunder> if you have unzip installed
<yax51> thanks....also, I just put these in the /wine/windows/system32 folder right?
<celthunder> yeah
<celthunder> idk where
<celthunder> it usually says in a text file with the dlls
<celthunder> or in the instructions you got to dl them
<celthunder> system32 / windows are pretty common though
<yax51> cool thanks...lets see what happens....hold on....
<yax51> ok no dice.....perhaps a reboot? hold on
<yax51> hmmmm not working.....
<ghostofmybrain_> can I run two servers through ubuntu server at once?
<celthunder> ?
<celthunder> what?
<ghostofmybrain_> i'm attempting to run a couple of game servers off this linux machine I put together running the server edition of ubuntu
<ghostofmybrain_> Do you know how to go about running both of them at once
<celthunder> depends on the game.
<celthunder> but usually just put them on a different listening port and they should run fine
<ghostofmybrain_> How do I do that
<celthunder> and install to 2 diff directories
<celthunder> depends on the game...
<ghostofmybrain_> ah ok
<ghostofmybrain_> I will ask the people in that case. Thanks though
<ghostofmybrain_> the *game* people
<nomnex> what s wrong with my command tar -xzvf?
<nomnex> mt@fmv:~/desktop$ tar -xzvf /home/mt/downloads/pywings-1.1.tar.gz /home/mt/desktop/
<nomnex> tar: /home/mt/desktop: Not found in archive
<nomnex> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<nomnex> why can't I extract it in ~/desktop
<yax51> anyone have any issues with empathy? not being able to /msg anyone or do any of the commands?
<yax51> Anyone have any issues with Empathy?
<nigelb> yax51: what sort of issues
<yax51> not being able to enter any commands such as /msg or anything
<nigelb> yax51: yeah I think empathy doesn't support irc commands
<yax51> aaaah I see....ok then.....how about pidgin? is that a good client?I've heard about it in passing, but nothing much else
<nigelb> yax51: for IRC?
<yax51> that and other IM clients such as MSN and AOL....
<nigelb> yax51: pidgin is okay
<nigelb> but for IRC you could use xchat or some other irc client
<yax51> ok cool
<yax51> I'm actually waiting for digsby....
<nigelb> yax51: that sounds kinda cool
<yax51> I like it....I use it in windows. the biggest thing I like is the facebook chat client....
<nigelb> well, empathy lets you chat on facebook too
<nigelb> so does pidgin
<yax51> really I only see the myspace....
<pleia2> facebook is just a jabber server these days
<yax51> ooooh I might have to check it out.....
<pleia2> their jabber server is chat.facebook.com
<nigelb> select a jabber server and enter your username as @chat.facebook.com
<yax51> what about my login and password? do I need to create a new one? or can I use my facebook login and password?
<nigelb> use your login as username@chat.facebook.com and facebook password
<yax51> hmmm it gives me a network error....
<nigelb> yax51: you selected jabber?
<pleia2> your facebook login name is the name that shows up in the facebook url for your profile
<nigelb> oh well, did you replace username with your facebook login?
<yax51> yes
<yax51> oh well....its not that big of a deal..thanks though!!
<nigelb> yax51:
<nigelb> Uncheck Require SSL/TLS
<nigelb> Connect port: 5222
<nigelb> Connect server: chat.facebook.com
<nigelb> ignore the last one
<yax51> ok next subject, I can't seem to get sound working for supreme commander, I found a solution, but it doesn't seem to work
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820866
<nigelb> I donno.  I'm not that great with gaming
<nigelb> talsemgeest: ^ thoughts?
<nigelb> yax51: If you dont find much help, you can ask on the forums youself
<talsemgeest> One sec, lemme read up
<talsemgeest> Eek sorry, Im no good with sound problems
<nigelb> hehe
<yax51> eh, oh well thanks though!!
<yax51> does anyone know what other program to run windows software I can use other then wine?
<talsemgeest> yax51: Running windows software is a very complicated task, and wine is the only free project that allows you to do so. There are other for-pay programs such as crossover that are written with the same codebase as wine however
<leoquant> yax51 crossover
<leoquant> crossover games
<leoquant> lol talsemgeest
<leoquant> and goodmorning
<talsemgeest> Hehe, hey leoquant :)
<yax51> thanks
<Brodz987> i have just installed the banshee media player. the first time i used the program it worked fine. now when i try to start it up, it crashed before it opens. i have tried unitstalling and re-installing with no better results
<Brodz987> what can i do in the terminal to check what errors it has?
<hobgoblin> run it from the terminal with banshee
<Brodz987> sorry. um. what process would i run?
<hobgoblin> banshee
<hobgoblin> just that :)
<Brodz987> i have done that but the terminal is just idle now
<Brodz987> doing nothing
<hobgoblin> try sudo killall banshee &&banshee
<Brodz987> no process found
<Brodz987> its weird. it was working now its not.
<Brodz987> im awesome at windows, how to i do a complete uninstall for it, and start again? because i know that some traces are normally left behind with an uninstall
<hobgoblin> of banshee?
<hobgoblin> or windows - I use format for that lol :)
<hobgoblin> Brodz987: if it is banshee, then it's fairly simple - in fact I have just done the same thing 30 minutes ago
<Brodz987> banshee
<Brodz987> windows is gone
<Brodz987> forever..... thank god
<hobgoblin> open nautius - assuming you are using ubuntu - then ctrl+h to see the hidden file
<Brodz987> hobgoblin: yes please help. ive got no clue whats wrong
<hobgoblin> you will find banshee in .cache .config and in .gconf/apps - delete only the banshee folders
<Brodz987> sorry im very new. yes ubuntu. where is nautius?
<hobgoblin> places - home folder
<hobgoblin> then ctrl+h
<Brodz987> oh.
<hobgoblin> once you've deleted the banshee folders do sudo apt-get purge banshee &&sudo apt-get install banshee
<hobgoblin> deleting the folders from your /home removes all the config files the apt-get command will remove and reinstall banshee, then when you start it you will be default
<hobgoblin> one more thing, there is no need for apologies - we help beginners - they tend to be new and not know and have mostly just left their comfort zone :)
<Brodz987> :-$..... i have done that and purged the install. re-installed the app and have the same issue
<Brodz987> is there comething i can do in the terminal that will give me error codes so i can look them up
<Brodz987> ?
<hobgoblin> you need to run it from a terminal to see what it does in there - I assume this is just a standard banshee - you've not added in repositories for the unstable one?
<hobgoblin> try the killall command again but do it seperately sudo killall banshee then banshee
<Brodz987> i have added something off the website for software scources: http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu
<hobgoblin> ok was there a particular reaason for doing so - or is it just what you are used to doing from windows?
<Brodz987> windows...
<Brodz987> so i will remove that
<Brodz987>  and start again
<Brodz987> ???
<hobgoblin> I would - you can do so from Software sources in the system > admin menu
<hobgoblin> most of the time you should be able to get what you need from the standard repositories without adding in 3rd party stuff - one exception being medibuntu to get restricted stuff
<Brodz987> is there any advantage of using terminal to install over the graphical interface?
<Brodz987> eg. ubuntu software centre
<hobgoblin> not really - generally the reason I do it that way when helping is that sudo apt-get install works regardless - but if I was getting you to go to synaptic or software centre they don't necessarily exist in kubuntu for instance - and it is easier to type :)
<Brodz987> i have removed the third party repo, i have removed the files, purged it, and re-installed it. but not working. ;(
<Brodz987> however it was strange that i did not get an option to hit 'y'
<hobgoblin> gnome-system-monitor
<Brodz987> to confirm the install., the script just finished
<hobgoblin> check that banshee is not still running
<Brodz987> it says its sleeping - banshee
<hobgoblin> sometimes it does that - I have never really understood why it does it
<hobgoblin> Brodz987: right click and kill it please
<Brodz987> gone
<hobgoblin> k - now try again from a terminal
<Brodz987> go over steps from top
<hobgoblin> nope - just try running it now
<hobgoblin> we've got rid of the configs and reinstalled it
<Brodz987> BINGO!
<hobgoblin> cool - so is it running now properly?
<Brodz987> so the lesson for me here is that i need to check if the process is running in the background, before i check everything else.
<hobgoblin> no error messages?
<hobgoblin> yep - though I think killall should have dealt with that
<hobgoblin> ok - now close banshee down - and try and restart it normally
<Brodz987> seems to be ok
<hobgoblin> ok
<Brodz987> can you help me with something else
<hobgoblin> if I can I will :)
<Brodz987> im using bittorrent and running it through wine, to do my downloading. the only probelm is that i need to manually add the torrents as i cant select it from the download manager 'open with option' in firefox
<Brodz987> as i understand there should be an easier way to do this. the only issue with the pre-loaded one is a have a scheduler running for my peak and off peak times
<Brodz987> and this doesn't support a scheduler
<hobgoblin> 2 secs
<hobgoblin> deluge is in the repos and has a scheduler
<hobgoblin> just checking that out - I used to use it but was not sure ;)
<Brodz987> does that support multiple trackers for faster downloads? or can i olny load one?.... i will give it a try
<hobgoblin> you could of course just use bittorrent as it too is in the repos - better than trying to use the win one in wine I woudl think
<hobgoblin> I am pretty sure it does - but it is a while since I used it
<hobgoblin> hi nigelb yos
<nigelb> heya hobgoblin, how are you?
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty
<Yos> Hi hobgoblin and nigelb
<nigelb> hobgoblin: I got ubuntu membership :)
<hobgoblin> cool - congrats
<Yos> Congrats
<nigelb> hobgoblin: it was very humbling.  2 of the board members cheered for me :)
 * hobgoblin knows the feeling - a very short meeting it was for me 
<nigelb> the guy in front of me came to his second meeting and got rejected. I got scared
<nigelb> but they were all appreciative and unanimously +1'ed.  Unsually there were plenty of board members that day
<debianjay> good morning!
<debianjay> fchk failure.. when i do a manual fchk,what happens next?
<pedro3005> debianjay, you mean you did a fsck and it reported an error?
<debianjay> yes it did,and it fails.
<pedro3005> debianjay, what does it say?
<debianjay> need to do manual off live cd i hear?
<pedro3005> debianjay, well, you should never fsck a drive if it's active
<debianjay> fchk failed press ctrl-d or do a manual fchk
<pedro3005> debianjay, that happened while you were booting?
<debianjay> fchk makes it too 100% but says it fails
<debianjay> yes
<debianjay> every time
<debianjay> see i also downloaded the kde files from terminal,shortly after it failed.
<pedro3005> debianjay, ok, try booting off a live cd and run the fsck from there
<debianjay> so i have kde and gnome options from the gnome gui login.
<debianjay> ok
<debianjay> thank you pedro
<pedro3005> debianjay, probably nothing to worry about
<pedro3005> after all you still manage to boot
<aluex> hi
<pedro3005> hi aluex
<st4aluck> can somebody tell me if I can make my webcam pleomax pwc-3800 to work in 10.04
<aluex> what should i do if i misremoved my file?
<aluex> i mean .. by mistake
<pedro3005> aluex, you mean deleted?
<aluex> yes
<aluex> by using 'rm'
<shadeslayer> aluex: ntfs file system?
<pedro3005> shadeslayer, of course not
<aluex> i m not sure.
<shadeslayer> pedro3005: eh?
<aluex> seems ext3 or 4 something
<pedro3005> shadeslayer, how would a linux install be on ntfs?
<shadeslayer> pedro3005: ><
<pedro3005> aluex, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery  you can try this
<shadeslayer> pedro3005: maybe he deleted something on the other partition
<pedro3005> nothing guaranteed though
<hobgoblin> aluex: what file was it?
<aluex> a cpp filoe
<aluex> pedro3005, thx
<pedro3005> aluex, I hope the file is not very important
<pedro3005> and learn to perform back ups of what is
<hobgoblin> I'd think that trying to get it with testdisk will prove hard
<hobgoblin> aluex: what was it for?
<aluex> hobgoblin, that's a file which is not very important,
<hobgoblin> oh ok :)
<aluex> and i've found a former backup
<hobgoblin> always useful ...
<aluex> thank you all :)
<hobgoblin> st4aluck: not sure - is it working for you at the moment? if so what version OS
<st4aluck> hobgoblin: what do you mean!?!!
<st4aluck> hobgoblin: tell me if I can make my webcam pleomax pwc-3800 to work in 10.04
<hobgoblin> st4aluck: are you using it at the moment in ubuntu?
<st4aluck> hobgoblin: no, I turned into 8.04 for that reason
<hobgoblin> ok - so you have no ttried it with a more recent version then?
<st4aluck> hobgoblin:  look there are drivers which I comp. in Krmic but after the new kernel upgrade it stoped working. It is the same in 10.04
<st4aluck> 3 alpha
<hobgoblin> aah - ok - then I have no idea then I am afraid
<hobgoblin> there is a dev channel for lucid - someone in there might know more
<st4aluck> hobgoblin:  I am afraid i the problem will stay forever....whit 8.04 works out of the box
<st4aluck> what is the chanel name
<hobgoblin> #ubuntu+1
<st4aluck> :) I spoke there already
<hobgoblin> k - tried posting on the forum?
<st4aluck> nop
<hobgoblin> might be worth a go - larger audience there
<st4aluck> hobgoblin: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311468
<hobgoblin> perhaps it's not going to be working then - sorry can;t be of anymore help
<st4aluck> ho do you think I have to buy new webcam!?!?!
<hobgoblin> no idea st4aluck
<hobgoblin> try a new thread on the forum - try one in the lucid forum
<st4aluck> hobgoblin: #ubuntu+1 !?!?!
<hobgoblin> what ?
<st4aluck> or other
<phillw> st4aluck: as hobgoblin said, that thread would be your best bet - most of the 9.10 stuff works in 10.04
<hobgoblin> st4aluck: no I mean the forums not IRC - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=377
<st4aluck> ok
<hobgoblin> hi phillw
<phillw> hiyas hobgoblin, i'm kicking around - just been putting a lamp server onto lubuntu (yeah, why not) -- all working :-D
<hobgoblin> :)
<phillw> nice low RAM / cpu system for my server to live under. (Yeah, there was a reason - lol)
<hobgoblin> lubuntu - not looked at lxde for a while now
<phillw> a small team, but very hard working, as no doubt, are the xubuntu team - I can't test them all, tho' !!
<hobgoblin> yep
<gjesvik> Hi. When I boot I get "Starting boot logger bootlogd" and it stops
<gjesvik> What's wrong?
<phillw> gjesvik: as in the system just stops ?
<gjesvik> Hey. Thanks. Yes, but it will accept keyboard input
<gjesvik> However I have now gotten the hold of a possible solution consisting in booting a live usb pen and going chroot
<gjesvik> to disable bootlogd
<gjesvik> Tried ctrl c tried single user
<gjesvik> nothing
<gjesvik> It worked. Thank you for your attention.
<Sonm> Hello people. Does anybody have any experience with installing OpenLaszlo? I have a problem with The JAVA_HOME environment variable... namely it is not defined, yet I have Java installed...
<nhandler> drubin: Were you the person who liked java ?
<phillw> Sonm: is OpenLaszlo a programming suite for Java, or an application ?
<Sonm> It an application I believe
<Sonm> it's*
<phillw> I'm not really well up on Java, but I know enough to install programming stuff like for android phones -- I'll go have a look at the app, in the meantime, someone may know of it here.
<Sonm> I was looking for some stuff, which is meant for building RIA things... well some alternative to Macromedia Flash and found OpenLaszlo
<Sonm> I c...
<Sonm> Well, my problem is that OL needs JAVA JDK thingie and it seems that JAVA_HOME is pointing to JRE
<phillw> Sonm:   I hope that helps. The key to the JAVA_HOME problem for me was the "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun" line.
<phillw> Sonm: seems you are not alone :-)
<Sonm> i did that... did't work... What I have is:  "which java" -> /usr/bin/java and then if I go with "ls -l /usr/bin/java" it gives me /etc/alternatives/java -> finally ending up with /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java... that's where the bug dwells I reckon
<benny1> Hello, can someone please offer a little advice on setting video resolution on ps3? in Display it is telling me my display is running at  1688x944 @ 30hz. I am using a HD tv and want to change these values to 1920x1080 @ 60hz to match the HD tv
<benny1> BTW- Display panel offers no option to change these via GUI
<phillw> okies Sonm, let me do a bit more digging for you.
<phillw> Sonm: can you give me the result of
<phillw>         $ echo $JAVA_HOME
<phillw> the 1st $ is your prompt, don't type it
<phillw> echo $JAVA_HOME
<Sonm> Thanks sure... Actually it gives no result, but I was doing lots of things going here and there with export JAVA_HOME and export PATH...
<phillw> okies, no result is good :-)
<Sonm> LOL
<benny1> Anyone able to advise on changing display mode?
<Sonm> well, practically speaking yes:))
<phillw> Sonm: what does  ls /usr/java  give ?
<benny1> phillw: Sorry to interrupt how do i get to the ps ubuntu chat page? is it #psubuntu? I don#t know how to look!?
<phillw> benny1: never heard of ps ubuntu ?
<phillw> there are no spaces on channel pages
<benny1> phillw: ubuntu on PS3 chat like the one wer're in now? someone told me a night or two ago and I forgot the link and i reinstalled
<Sonm> phillw: you mean ls -l /usr/bin/java?
<Sonm> ls /usr/java doesn't exist...
<phillw> benny1: try googling +IRC playstation +ubuntu
<phillw> Sonm: looks like jdk is no installed, then. How did you install it ?
<Sonm> rofl... I started answering you in the terminal... Well, jdk is installed... did it in a standard way together wuth jre sudo apt-get install blah blah
<benny1> phillw: Thanks!
<benny1> Oops i think I sent that "Phrea" I'm such a newb dunno what that means
<drubin> nhandler: yes kinda
<drubin> Sonm: You still need java help
<Sonm> pdrubin: what kind of java help?
<phillw> thanks drubin  - I'm in lubuntu 10.04a3 atm, so would have to re-boot to find the packages :-)
<drubin> Sonm: You meantioned something about JAVA_HOME
<drubin> is that sorted or do you need help
<Sonm> drubin: I think my OpenLaszlo isn't able to locate JDK... cause when I start it it sayd that the JAVA_HOME var is not defined...
<phillw> drubin: he's stuck at this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8907083  where it does not show, and the ls returns nothing
<drubin> Sonm: That is fine you can get around that by adding  export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/ to your ~/.bashrc file at the end
<Sonm> I've tried the fololowing: ls -l /usr/bin/java... after some iteartions it brought me to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Sonm> I did export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun and then export PATH
<drubin> that should work
<Sonm> but then I've found a broken JDK link in the JAVA folder  and my tomcat gave my that I should point to JDK not JRE stuff
<drubin> try java-6-sun/bin/
<Sonm> No such file or dir...
<Sonm> Sorry, wrong chat... I mean I did but with no any success...
<Sonm> Maybe I have to reinstall JAVA?
<drubin> Sonm: what does aptitude show sun-java6-jdk
<drubin>  give you
<Sonm> Package: sun-java6-jdk
<Sonm> State: installed
<Sonm> Automatically installed: no
<Sonm> Version: 6-15-1
<Sonm> Priority: optional
<Sonm> Section: multiverse/devel
<Sonm> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Sonm> Uncompressed Size: 58.0M
<Sonm> Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1), libc6, libx11-6
<Sonm> PreDepends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
<Sonm> Suggests: sun-java6-demo, sun-java6-doc, sun-java6-source
<Sonm> Provides: java-compiler, java-sdk, java2-compiler, java2-sdk, java5-sdk,
<Sonm>           java6-sdk
<Sonm> UPS... sorry
<drubin> Sonm: that is odd
<Sonm> drubin: more than
<Sonm> that
<drubin> because if sun-java6-jdk is installed then you should have /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/
<drubin> Sonm: do a ls -lha /usr/lib/jvm/
<drubin> but pastebin that
<Sonm> Yes I do have that folder
<drubin> Sonm: I want to see what is inside there :)
<Sonm> sure
<Sonm> bin        ext      jdk  lib      man          THIRDPARTYLICENSEREADME.txt
<Sonm> COPYRIGHT  include  jre  LICENSE  README.html
<Sonm> JDK is the broken link tho...
<drubin> no /usr/lib/jvm/
<drubin> but ye maybe reinstalling is just easier
<Sonm> err... but I guess that the problem is with jdk broken link... isn't it?
<Sonm> there is a file called jdk and UBUNTU marks it as a broken link
<drubin> Sonm: where does it link too
<drubin> Sonm: are you doing this from the GUI or command line
<Sonm> drubin: terminal only and it links to non exiting /usr/java/jdk
<Sonm> GUI is the EVIL!:)
<drubin> hehe
<drubin> Sonm: Please pastebin ls -lha /usr/lib/jvm/*
<Sonm> drubin: goodness... it gave quite some text!
<drubin> Sonm: that is why I said pastebin
<Sonm> how do I do that?
<ghostofmybrain_> pastebin.com
<Sonm> thanks... brb
<drubin> Sonm: I think    ls -lha /usr/lib/jvm/* | pastebinit might work
<Sonm> drubin: http://pastebin.com/ux4UWJrJ
<drubin> Sonm: something there is very funky
<drubin> Sonm: I would remove all java stuff and then reinstall it
<Sonm> ROFL
<Sonm> Weeeeell :)))
<Sonm> Okay!
<ghostofmybrain_> how do I download something through the command line?
<ghostofmybrain_> I'm at this website (on my windows machine) and there is a link to download this rar file
<nhandler> ghostofmybrain_: You can use wget (man wget) for that
<ghostofmybrain_> how do I convert the information of that into what I need to enter into the command line?
<ghostofmybrain_> I know how to do it on a site where it provides the link for the linux download, I jus tdon't know how when it isn't provided
<nhandler> ghostofmybrain_: You should be able to do 'wget URL' to download the file (that is the most basic form)
<nhandler> ghostofmybrain_: What is the site?
<Sonm> drubin: done... now java -version gives me java version "1.6.0_0"
<Sonm> drubin: should I remove that either?
<ghostofmybrain_> http://www.forum.wiaderko.com/en/przydatne-pluginy-amx-i-amxx/118265-voices-plugin-management-to-manage-the-voice-on-the-server-dead-can-talk-se-zoba.html
<nhandler> ghostofmybrain_: Darn. It wants an account to allow you to download the files. If you are restricted to a terminal, you might want to try lynx (a CLI web browser)
<ghostofmybrain_> If it didn't require a login, what would I do?
<drubin> or download onto your windows machine and scp it across
<drubin> ghostofmybrain_: copy the link and do   wget <link_here>
<ghostofmybrain_> I tried that yesterday with something and it didn't work. Let me find an example and perhaps you could show me the exact thing to do
<ghostofmybrain_> http://www.cstrike-planet.com/maps/2558-de_dust_night
<Sonm> drubin: jave is completely removed... shall I install it again using synaptic or just sudo apt-get?
<Sonm> java*
<nhandler> ghostofmybrain_: What on that page did you want to download ?
<ghostofmybrain_> de_dust_night.zip
 * nhandler waits while his download request is being prepared.
<ghostofmybrain_> i forget what you press to auto-complete a person's name at the beginning of the message...
<drubin> Sonm: makes no difference, but make sure you only install sun-java6-jdk :)
<nhandler> ghostofmybrain_: wget http://www.cstrike-planet.com/dl/0179a8f26f0f242f5848f978c9983b1e/4b9d4621/maps/cstrike/de/de_dust_night.zip
<drubin> ghostofmybrain_: tab
<Sonm> drubin: Am on my way, thank you!
<ghostofmybrain_> +nhandler: how did you get that URL?
<drubin> Sonm: hope it helps
<nhandler> I looked at the source of the page you linked to.
<ghostofmybrain_> Ohhhh
<nhandler> I did a search of the source for .zip to find the URL
<ghostofmybrain_> Ok, cool, that helps a bunch, thanks
<Sonm> drubin: it's done...
<drubin> nhandler: grep ftw
<phillw> drubin: are you 'into' android programming with sdk ?
<drubin> unless you did things via firefox's gui thingy
<nhandler> drubin: Nah, I just did Ctrl+F in chromium
<drubin> phillw: yes
<drubin> nhandler: blah.. ;/
<drubin> :)
<phillw> kewl, could you have a quick look at http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1235767  and either bring it upto date, or tell me where I should send people. It's been a while since I did anything like that & would appreciate an upto date 'How-To' .. thanks.
<phillw> drubin: , oh, you don't need the newyork bit - it's just the one it comes up with via google !!!
<Sonm> *sighs*
<Sonm> drubin: Sir, which java gives me  /usr/bin/java... again
<Sonm> drubin: and echo $JAVA_HOME gives nothing
<drubin> Sonm: do a ls -lha /usr/lib/jvm/*
<drubin> and try adding export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/sun... thingy again
<Sonm> drubin: http://pastebin.com/5Rh5LvzD thanks for your time
<drubin> Sonm: does that export java_home thing work
<drubin> else I have no idea. you can try   using just the sun-java/  or the /bin/ or the /jdk
<Sonm> I did export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun and then did export PATH adding bin... still can't run my stuff... *sighs*
<Sonm> drubin: how do I locate my jdk folder?
<drubin> it should be the /usr/lib/jvm/ thingy or at least a sub folder in there
<Sonm> drubin: thank you
<ghostofmybrain_> I can't figure out how to get the attached file off this page http://forums.alliedmods.net/showthread.php?t=69006
<ghostofmybrain_> it's where you click "Get Plugin", and the file is Voices-Management.amxx
<ghostofmybrain_> i couldn't find it in the source code like I was doing with other downloads
<ghostofmybrain_> how would I use scp to get a file from my windows machine to my linux machine?
<pedro3005> hey ghostofmybrain_
<ghostofmybrain_> hello pedro
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, where is the file?
<ghostofmybrain_> on my windows machine. I'm trying to get it to the linux machine. Both are connected to the internet through the same router
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/154/copy-files-remotely-using-scp-in-ubuntu
<jamesrfla> Does anybody know what Bus Speed DMI is?
<jamesrfla> Oh wait nevermind found it
<ghostofmybrain_> how do I install the pachage openssh-server without using thesynaptic package manager
<jamesrfla> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ghostofmybrain_> oh yeah lol
<ghostofmybrain_> hmmm, I can't get that to work
<benny1> Hello, Im new to linux, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 on my ps3. does anyone know how to change display settings to match my HD tv?
<jamesrfla> ghostofmybrain_: try sudo apt-get update then try that commmand again
<phillw> ghostofmybrain_: are you thinking about letting the computer you're putting openssh-server any where an internet connection ?
<phillw> *anywhere near an*
<ghostofmybrain_> yes
<phillw> ghostofmybrain_: may i advise caution, I rushed mine and got royally hacked and tunnlelled through
<jamesrfla> lol
<benny1> is it possible to downgrade to ubuntu 9.04 if i upgrade to 9.10 and i have compatibility issues?
<jamesrfla> benny1: never tried a downgrade before. I would just back up your data and do a clean install
<benny1> jamesrfla: Thanks, also i Xubuntu something I install after ubuntu or is this a derivative of it?
<benny1> is*
<ghostofmybrain_> how do I uninstall it? I figured out a way to do it without the openssh thing
<jamesrfla> ghostofmybrain_: sudo apt-get remove openssh-server
<jamesrfla> benny1: Xubuntu is different from Ubuntu
<phillw> ghostofmybrain_: head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046738  you will find an excellent resource by bodhi-zazen .... twiddles thumbs waiting for some to say his stuff is not to be followed ;-)
<phillw> ghostofmybrain_: you'll have to trust me on that one - it is LOT more involved than it looks - i made one mistake and it all went horribly wrong
<benny1> jamesrfla: I have heard I can install a window manager called fluxbox which is lighter on my limited system resources than the standard one is but i can't find it in synaptic, am i doing something wrong?
<ghostofmybrain_> phillw: I installed lynx and just downloaded it on the linux machine instead of having to download it on windows and transfer it over
<jamesrfla> Yeah there is a window manager called fluxbox but not sure if it is in the repository
<benny1> how does someone do that if its not there?
<jamesrfla> download the .deb from fluxbox web site
<benny1> do I open that like a normal program as in installing from an exe in windows or is it something i have to do in terminal?
<phillw> benny1: you would need to backup your /home area. after that, you have a choice of xubuntu with xfce or in 6 weeks time, lubuntu with lxde -- depends on how tight you need to run it in
<phillw> ghostofmybrain_: I'd REALLY advise reading that thread, honest !!!
<benny1> phillw: I want to use the lightest possible system i dont care about looking fancy. as long as I can full screen vlc. and use the internet and a torrent client I will be satisfied, speed is of the essence.
<ghostofmybrain_> phillw: ok, I will read it now
<benny1> phillw: I have only been going on this for 4 days now i dont think i have anything of value to back up if i install one of those I can have firefox, transmission and vlc anyway right?
<phillw> I dunno about the over-head of xfce Vs lxde, but as far as i know, lxde is the lower overhead. xubuntu is stable and can be got now, lubuntu is only available as 10.04 alpha, but as with all the ubuntu families, they all go 'live' at the end of April - so have a try and see which suits you best.
<phillw> benny1: xunbuntu comes with FFox default browser, lubuntu comes with chromium default browser. To put it very simplistcally.. lubuntu requires less resources than xubuntu, but there is no point using lubuntu and putting FFox on - you would probably be better with xubuntu, UNLESS you want the lxde GUI over the XCFE one.
<phillw> << hopes I'm some where near correct :-)
<benny1> phillw: thanks, I am able to do everything at the moment I want really only having a couple of problems, 1. system kinda slow and not using vram as swap like YDL linux did, but this is much more user freindly. 2, and I think they are the same so I put them as one query, when full screen in vlc video appears divided into columns with green lines. (vertical) I think this is cause my display is at incorrect res and refresh rate...
<benny1> is that i or L as a prefix? never used chromium, i imagine it will do fine.
<phillw> benny1: maybe it is better to tell us the spec of your computer and we can tell you which of the family to use ?
<benny1> oh this is on a PS3.
<phillw> benny, lubuntu is a little 'L' - as to putting stuff via PS3 ... pass. You'd have to ask of someone who has more knowledge
<benny1> I have no PC hence why I am stuggling along with this, although actually seems better than windows, despite being pretty sure not quite configured correctly is as fast as many of my mates win pc's!
<benny1> Okay i will have a look and see if lubuntu supports ps3.
<benny1> do you know how to manually edit display settings?
<phillw> I don't know about PS3's, sorry - I'll have a dig and see if I can find you a resource for information -- give me a cple of minutes.
<benny1> phillw:  i have found a couple over at psubuntu.cm about black bars / overscan but i'm apprehensive about sudo and its all over my head.
<benny1> psubuntu.com sorry.
<phillw> benny1: try #ubuntu-ps3
<benny1> ahhh thanks
<benny1> is there a way to favourite these in pidgin?
<phillw> benny1: dunno, I haven't tried ... give me moment !!!
<benny1> sorry.
<phillw> benny1: yes there is
<phillw> Click on 'Conversations' then "add"
<phillw> it should then appear in your buddy list ... that's kewl :-)
<benny1> phillw: Thanks! I'll never remember all these
<phillw> benny1:  I'm adding mine, now !!!
<ghostofmybrain_> how do you search a directory for a file, and how do you go up one level in teh directory?
<phillw> ghostofmybrain_: to search you use ls
<phillw> with varying flags
<phillw> ls -a = all files, including hidden
<phillw> ghostofmybrain_: if you go here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065  you can get the manual, it's well worth having !!!!
<benny1> phillw: Another newbie question... What can I do in ubuntu that I can't do with windows. is there any particular advantages, apart from maybe stability security. I realise it's an OS and the things to do will likely be in other programs, but what can I tinker with to learn it and how linux works as an absolute beginner?
<phillw> benny1: you see the thread posting above ? -- go get it !!!!
<benny1> phillw:  Thanks should be plenty of food for thought.
<phillw> If this area is quiet, then the beginners area on the main forum is --> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=326
<phillw> It's run by the same people on all the forum areas,
<benny1> Is it quite active? the psubuntu,com forum was almost dead with inactivity!
<benny1> this might be a daft question... But I think Ubuntu is good, never had any cause to not use windows before, same old familiar windows... but if it runs this well on the limited PS3 resources... why on earth isn't it on most PC's?
<phillw> ahhh.... now, there you would have to ask someone else :-D
<ghostofmybrain_> How do I stop something that I have running in the background?
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, kill <pid>
<pedro3005> or killall <name>
<benny1> get a problem with windows, you are on you're own... get a problem with linux there seems to be a good community of freindly advisors to point you in the right direction.
<pedro3005> benny1, :D
<benny1> Oh hi pedro, yeah i was referring to you aswell!!
<pedro3005> benny1, hope you got stuff working
<benny1> yeah only a few niggles now... I have found guides for somethings I want to do, but i'm worried about destroying things in the process...
<phillw> benny1: if in doubt, either ask here, or on the forum
<phillw> btw @ pedro3005  BOOO!!
<pedro3005> phillw, :(
<benny1> Okay does this look safe to do, as little as I know so far, I know that I dont want to be typing sudo in every five minutes....
<benny1> http://psubuntu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2391&sid=ba756d678515818e09691b900010144d
<pedro3005> benny1, looks safe
<benny1> pedro3005: Thanks I started it before but when i rebooted it wasn't how the guide said it would be so I guess I didnt quite do it correctly.
<benny1> sudo nano -w /etc/init.d/fbset.sh - didnt give the file that the guide anticipated it was empty so I assume I created it. and thus there isn't anything looking at the file to read it and change accordingly.
<pedro3005> benny1, are you sure you typed it correctly?
<benny1> I thought so, I checked it but then again as the resolution and refresh rate aren't correct its a little tricky to read!
<pedro3005> benny1, heh
<benny1> would there normally be a file at that location, even if not on ps3?
<pedro3005> benny1, only if you installed fbset I guess
<pedro3005> benny1, are you sure you installed it?
<benny1> Not anymore!
<benny1> I did type and return the following....
<benny1> benny@PS3:~$ sudo fbset
<benny1> mode "1688x964-60"
<benny1>     # D: 74.178 MHz, H: 33.717 kHz, V: 59.942 Hz
<benny1>     geometry 1688 964 1688 964 32
<benny1>     timings 13481 264 160 94 62 88 5
<benny1>     bcast true
<benny1>     laced true
<pedro3005> benny1, oh wait
<benny1>     rgba 8/16,8/8,8/0,8/24
<benny1> endmode
<pedro3005> benny1, I think the file is supposed to be empty
<pedro3005> benny1, so go ahead
<benny1> geometry matches the resolution i am it, which is a little smaller than the screen, 1688x964 @ 30 mhz refresh...   I need to edit this to be 1920x1080 @ 60 to match my tv so im not sure where I am going wrong.
<pedro3005> benny1, did you create the file /etc/init.d/fbset.sh and put the info there accordingly?
<benny1> Would "udo nano -w /etc/init.d/fbset.sh" do this if it wasn't already present?
<benny1> sudo oops
<benny1> brb going to smoke a cigarette outside...
<benny1> oh btw if this is of any assistance I am using "petitboot" as the boot loader not sure if this applies to anyone not on a ps3 instead of "kboot" this is displaying at the correct resoltion
<ghostofmybrain_> so how do I stop a background program again?
<ghostofmybrain_> kill pid, but how do I know the pid?
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, ps aux to see all the process
<pedro3005> ps aux | grep firefox
<pedro3005> that will find process with firefox on the name
<pedro3005> :)
<geirha> ghostofmybrain_: A process you backgrounded in an interactive bash shell?
<ghostofmybrain_> geirha: I don't think so. I'm just at a command line
<geirha> Use jobs to list it, then ''kill %1'' if it's job 1 you want to kill.
<geirha> If you ran it with ''command &'' in the same "command-line", then that should work.
<ghostofmybrain_> argh I can't figure it out
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, what?
<ghostofmybrain_> I can't figure out how to end the process
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, also you may want to use killall if you know the name of the process
<ghostofmybrain_> I can't figure out the name of the process lol
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, ps aux
<ghostofmybrain_> Yeah, it was really confusing looking
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, try ps aux | less
<ghostofmybrain_> ok
<ghostofmybrain_> now how do I get back to the command line?
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, Q
<ghostofmybrain_> oh hurray! I did it! thanks :D
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, :D
<JinkhinJ> pedro 3005, hooked up to a direct cable connection. internet came through perfect. completed the instrucitons you said "cd /media/cdrom/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter*". System ran number of changes. I also went to the update manager and had some 200 updates listed and installed all of them. Still not sure if my Wireless Linksys USB will work once I remove the modem and try to go wireless.
<pedro3005> JinkhinJ, it should ;)
<JinkhinJ> will see what happens
<JinkhinJ> thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-07
<pleia2> fredhami: it's called dans guardian
<pleia2> the link I gave you has installation directions
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian
<pleia2> it's not easy, so be sure to read them :)
<fredhami> thanks Once again Ill check itout
<RealEyes> <.<;
<RealEyes> okay guys I have a  small problem with os-prober. It won't find my win7 on /media/sda! How do I fix this?
<MrChrisDruif> Hai RealEyes :) Still no luck?
<RealEyes> Yeah :P
<RealEyes> So, what I did is switched the sata cables and made my win7 hdd /sda
<MrChrisDruif> Well...I'm outta options....good luck is all I can say :)
<RealEyes> Thanks for the luck! :P
<MrChrisDruif> I'm off to bed.....sleep well later
<RealEyes> This sums up my whole problem, when you consider that Win7 should be there as well: http://pastebin.com/4e6SRQvT
<evilduanedesign> RealEyes: you might have to add the Windows entries manually
<RealEyes> :(
<gentlewords> This is my first try at chat rooms and IRC, so here goes, my question is this: after you install some application, and I generally use the "Ubuntu Software Center", it sometimes happens that you cannot find it in the "applications" drop-down menu, which has games, accessories, graphics...etc.   This is my general complaint.  So how do you invoke a new application that you cannot find?
<evilduanedesign> hello gentlewords
<gentlewords> hello
<ddecator> the latest software center tells you where you can find it :)
<gentlewords> so I how do i install it?
<ddecator> if you use KDE, you can hit "alt-f2" and start typing the name of the application and it should pop up
<gentlewords> I don't use KDE
<gentlewords> I just tried alt-f2 anyway and something popped up that I think will get me going.  Thank YOU!!!
<ddecator> you'd have to use a PPA or natty. a better option is to try finding it. i believe using alt-f2 in GNOME will bring up a launcher where you can start typing the application and it will auto-complete the command. what applicaion are you trying to find?
<ddecator> oh, haha, beat me to it
<gentlewords> I installed maxima but I still can't find it, not even in the
<gentlewords> run application...application.
<ddecator> looks like maxima doesn't have a graphical frontend by default...did you use the software center?
<ddecator> or maybe it does, i'm not sure which of these results i'm supposed to be looking at..
<evilduanedesign> gentlewords: if it is a command line app, try running the command maxima from the Terminal
<evilduanedesign> also you can use the command :  where maxima
<gentlewords> I had maxima running before and I invoked it via my tray. ... OK, i will try the terminal.  Thanks for that suggestion.
<evilduanedesign> where should find the executable for the package
<gentlewords> I tried typing in "where maxima" and got:
<gentlewords> Excuse me, i'm not used to this... and no luck.
<evilduanedesign> where maxima   did not return anything?
<gentlewords> I tried typing just "maxima" and got some kind of error.
<gentlewords> I can't cut & paste from the console.
<ddecator> either use right-clicks, or ctrl+shift+c
<gentlewords> but, I got an error that said "no command 'where' found"
<gentlewords> great right-clicks works
<gentlewords> Now I recall that there was some kind of front end to maxima that gave me a graphical interface.
<evilduanedesign> looks like that might be called  xmaxima
<evilduanedesign> dpkg -L maxima
<gentlewords> that sounds familiar
<evilduanedesign> ^^ that command will list all files installed by a package
<evilduanedesign> look for the file installed in /usr/bin
<evilduanedesign> that is the command that will launch the application
<gentlewords> (%i1) dpkg -L maxima
<gentlewords> Incorrect syntax: MAXIMA is not an infix operator
<gentlewords> ok /usr/bin I will look
<gentlewords> there is a shell script called maxima in /usr/bin   so i suppose I should click on it?
<evilduanedesign> looking at the maxima documentation 'maxima' is the correct command to launch the application
<evilduanedesign> http://maxima.sourceforge.net/docs/manual/en/maxima_1.html#SEC1
<evilduanedesign> what error are you getting?
<evilduanedesign> ok
<gentlewords> I clicked on 'maxima' in /usr/bin and I think it came up running in 'terminal', but this is not how I'm comfortable using it.
<evilduanedesign> you are in the proggram
<evilduanedesign> 	Incorrect syntax: MAXIMA is not an infix operator
<evilduanedesign> that is an error from the program
<jdilla> hello
<gentlewords> hi jdilla.
<evilduanedesign> hello jdilla
<jdilla> dude i got serious probs
<jdilla> installed compiz fusion ev erything works except the atlantis
<jdilla> it unchecks itself ?
<gentlewords> What I think i need to do is just look for xmaxima front end.  I'll google it and come back later if I still have probs.  thankyou evilduanedesign.
<evilduanedesign> your welcome gentlewords
<evilduanedesign> gentlewords: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maxima
<evilduanedesign> ^^has a link to the sourceforge page as well
<jdilla> anyone know how to fix this cube atlantis problem?
<jdilla> anyone there?
<jdilla> hmm nobody home.
<evilduanedesign> hello jdilla
<evilduanedesign> jdilla:  so you check the box in CCSM and it unchecks itself?
<jdilla> yes sr.
<evilduanedesign> are yo using UBuntu or Ubuntu Ultimate Edition?
<jdilla> also cube 3d models and color opacity
<jdilla> they all uncheck
<ddecator> are you using nvidia?
<jdilla> i think its just ubuntu
<ddecator> sounds like the graphics driver to me
<jdilla> using intel
<ddecator> hm..
<jdilla> i read other having same issue but never could find a fix
<jdilla> most said they restarted and it fixed but not for me
<evilduanedesign> well i found a forum post
<jdilla> which 1 i probly read it?
 * evilduanedesign http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4837385&postcount=9
<jdilla> ty
<evilduanedesign> you would probablt need to change that a little
<evilduanedesign> looks like it was from pre combining of compiz and beryl
<jdilla> change it how?
<jdilla> i am on day 2 of unbuntu
<jdilla> looks like it is removing and reinstalling all compiz fusion
<jdilla> which is cool cause i already reset all settings
<jdilla> i think i need restart  after all that thanks abunch
<evilduanedesign> jdilla: let us know
<evilduanedesign> how it goes
<jdilla> ya it deleted all the extras snow fire ect.
<jdilla> basic wipe to default just need to find plugins again
<evilduanedesign> you can restart compiz with the command:  compiz --replace&
<fredhami> does anyone how to install and setup the web content blocker setting on dansguardian? I checked out the ubuntu documents from the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian link but i still not knowing how to it up going.
<jdilla> compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'animationaddon' compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin '3d' compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'galaxy' compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'gears' compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'cubeaddon'
<jdilla> do you know were to get the plugins from?
<evilduanedesign> jdilla: run the command
<evilduanedesign> jdilla: apt-cache search compiz-plugins
<evilduanedesign> jdilla: that shoulod list the different plugin packages available
<jdilla> great
<jdilla> thanks
<evilduanedesign> you could also go to the Software center and search for the same thing
<evilduanedesign> if you dont like the Terminal
<evilduanedesign> hello fredhami
<jdilla> getting used to terminal its crazy compared to win 7
<evilduanedesign> fredhami: I thought I had a guide on that...let me check
<fredhami> ok
<jdilla> but i started on ms dos many moons ago
<evilduanedesign> jdilla: most stuff can be dome either way  terminal  or GUI.
<evilduanedesign> it is just easier in IRC to give people terminal diresctions then guide them through different windows :)
<jdilla> agreed
<evilduanedesign> fredhami:    http://www.pilpi.net/journal/2006/03/setting-up-dansguardian-on-a-single-home-pc-running-ubuntu/
<evilduanedesign> this talks some about the configuration files  http://dansguardian.org/downloads/detailedinstallation2.html#further
<evilduanedesign> fredhami: if you can catch bodhizazen he knows a lot about dansguardian.
<evilduanedesign> fredhami: aha, found what I was looking for
<evilduanedesign> fredhami: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/web-content-filtering-made-easy/
<fredhami> I check out the linkn one sec
<evilduanedesign> fredhami: sure. I recommend the last one. Bodhi has pretty good how-to's
<fredhami> yeah I was just looking over it now
<fredhami> thanks for the link
<fredhami> evilduanedesign job good.:)
<RealEyes> Hey guys I need help with grub2.
<evilduanedesign> whats the problem?
<RealEyes> I have to drives that I'm trying to dualboot
<RealEyes> two*
<RealEyes> the windows loader is gone
<RealEyes>  sda with win7 and -no- grub and sdb with Ubuntu -with- grub
<jdilla> install windows on hdd first then use ubuntu disk to install next to win using slider to determain amount of disk space to use.
<evilduanedesign> http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<evilduanedesign> here is a guide showing how to add a manual entry.
<jdilla> evil how can i reconfigure grub so that win 7 is at top/boot with out action on default
<evilduanedesign> jdilla: if you want to make windows the default you can edit /etc/default/grub
<jdilla> were do I type that?>
<evilduanedesign> jdilla: fgrep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<evilduanedesign> run that command in a Terminal (applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<evilduanedesign> so if your windows entry is:
<evilduanedesign> menuentry "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sdb2)" --class windows --class os {
<jdilla> mine is
<evilduanedesign> GRUB_DEFAULT= "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sdb2)"
<evilduanedesign> run the command:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<evilduanedesign> bah, that came over backwards
<jdilla> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {
<evilduanedesign> run the gksudo command to open the file  /etc/default/grub
<evilduanedesign> then find the GRUB_DEFAULT line
<evilduanedesign> change the 0 to "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<evilduanedesign> with the quotes
<evilduanedesign> then run the command:   sudo update-grub
<jdilla> leave the 0 or delete it?
<jdilla> i think that totally worked you are so sick at this shit you ROX
<jdilla> hello all
<jdilla> i found a great link for installing all plugins i think
<jdilla> http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012
<jdilla> anybody home?
<evilduanedesign> hello geekosopher
<geekosopher> evilduanedesign: hi!
<geekosopher> reading your mail
<geekosopher> oh, cool! thanks
 * JackyAlcine Netsplit >_<
<evilduanedesign> morning all
<dj_ribale> gm
<ray_> I got a couple questions
<MrChrisDruif> ray_: Shoot
<ray_> What's the cammand for having ubuntu do a filesystem check at boot
<ray_> at the next boot
<bioterror> why you want to do that, any specific reasons
<ray_> I am having trouble with this hard drive
<ray_> it can't handle things like my other hard drives
<ray_> I am going to have to re-install, but before I do that I am going to use DBAN but before that I wanted to experiment but things aren't going well
<ray_> I have been having other troubles as well
<ray_> I know it's my own fault, no doubt
<ray_> I tried installing Wine 1.3
<ray_> then I had no sound
<ray_> then I rebooted and went into recovery mode
<ray_>  then I had sound back
<ray_> at somepoint between that I had to un-install wine 1.3
<ray_> then I saw that it was in Synaptic Package manager so I said to myself
<ray_> why not install it again for fun
<ray_> then after moving some files are I wanted to move my hard drive acted like it was going to fail
<ray_> and my computer froze several times
<ray_> that's why
<ray_> I un-installed wine 1.3 since then
<bioterror> you can define those things in fstab
<ray_> I am not sure that this is a bad sector problem
<evilduanedesign> sudo shutdown -rF now
<ray_> However, the Disk Utility said that it was perfectly fine before all this
<evilduanedesign> should force fsck on next boot
<bioterror> what a windows command :D
<ray_> OK, why are the evil version version of duanedesign, lol
<bioterror> becouse he is iiivyl
<evilduanedesign> 0:-)
<ray_> thank you
<ray_> thank you guys
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome ray_ :)
<ray_> hmm, that rebooted my computer, but there was no filesystem check
<evilduanedesign> ok
<raubvogel> Where is the mysql upstart script? Is that /etc/init.d/mysql?
<s-fox> =)
<IAmNotThatGuy> hola s-fox
<johnny77> I have a file with a ( in the name and can't figure out how to delete it from the terminal
<s-fox> johnny77,  What is the complete file name?
<s-fox> Additional :- Do you wish to rename the file so it no longer has the ( in the name or do you mean delete the entire file ?
<johnny77> s-fox: menu (1)
<s-fox> ^ johnny77
<johnny77> s-fox: delete the file
<s-fox> Okay.  In terminal:
<s-fox> rm "menu (1)"
<johnny77> s-fox: thank you. As always it's simple when I know the answer. :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, am I the only one who can't use youtube.com these days? Embedded vids are fine but the site itself kills FF and Chromium...
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, you're alone :D
<wolfpack> hey duanedesign :)
<kristian-aalborg> my graphics card is dying, I believe... that's probably the reason
<kristian-aalborg> trying minitube now... it keeps saying "buffering"
<Guest20200> hi
<Guest20200> i'm running 10.10) a couple days ago nautilus started to freeze and open multiple windows, dozens actually. I tried the gconf-editor --no-desktop parameter, nut it didn't help
<Guest20200> i also tried removing .nautilus folder
<Guest20200> after start of the system it begins again
<Guest20200> i have to stop the process manually
<evilduanedesign> hello wolfpack
<evilduanedesign> Guest20200: did you install anyhing right before this started happening?
<wolfpack> evilduanedesign: why duane is evil today ? :)
<Guest52018> i installed brasero after completely removing it
<Guest52018> i mean fresh installation after removing completely
<evilduanedesign> wolfpack: it is a naming convention to signify I am on an alternate computer
<evilduanedesign> Guest52018 can you run:  nautilus -c
<ereotav> When i try to open any location from the places menu Banshee opens. Why?
<ikt> any python people around?
<ikt> if so can you msg me please :)
<nlsthzn> no easy way to re-tweet from gwibber?
<bhe> I am looking for help getting my sound card working. It's the last hurdle I have remaining.
<MrChrisDruif> bhe: What did you try already? It wouldn't help if we suggest things you already tried :)
<bhe> sure thing. first goal was getting someone's attention.
<bhe> ubuntu 10.10 minimal install.
<MrChrisDruif> bhe: If someone knows the answer he/she will respond :)
<MrChrisDruif> It's how we work, but with such a general problem, it's difficult to help :)
<MrChrisDruif> (I'm not sure if I can help thou, but I'll try nonetheless)
<bhe> I do not have external speakers. I only have a usb headset, might complicate things. I installed ALSA Mixer. My sound card is recognized as Realtek (what it is).
<bhe> a) i know there's a console command for alsa to test speakers, as I don't have flash installed to go play video, and no music either
<MrChrisDruif> bhe: aplay, yes
<bhe> so simply invoking aplay, without params should stream sound?
<bhe> aplay -l, gives me: card 1: Headset [HP Digital Stereo Headset], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<szczur> bhe, speaker-test -c 2 will test stereo channels
<szczur> you should hear white noise like in not tuned radio
<bhe> headset as well?
<MrChrisDruif> bhe: No, you should select a sound file to play :P
<bhe> don't have one handy.
<bhe> u know of system sound file?
<MrChrisDruif> With aplay that is bhe, sorry to get the misconception...
<bhe> oh gotcha
<MrChrisDruif> szczur: could you take over? I really need to get something done and then be off to bed
<szczur> also check in alsa mixer if MAster or PCM isn't muted [MM]
<bhe> regardless, don't worry bout me, get yourself some Zzzzz
<szczur> if it is, press M to unmute it
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks bhe :) (I don't want to leave people stranded here :))
<bhe> no, thank you for acknowledging me!
<bhe> szcur, the speaker-test gives me nada
<szczur> bhe, check alsamixer if there's Master or PCM muted
<szczur> alsamixer is working, right?
<bhe> well the headphone option is at 00
<bhe> but it's not muted, and im not porvided the option of raising it
<bhe> there are 3 sound cards available in the f6 menu
<szczur> what about PCM?
<szczur> can you provide a screenshot
<bhe> pcm is maxed out
<bhe> and not muted
<bhe> likewise for master
<szczur> :/
<bhe> first i need to establish a test case to prove it's not working.
<bhe> should i try oss
<szczur> have you disabled integrated soundcard if there's any? run alsamixer again and press F6. Choose your USB soundcard and check everything again
<szczur> still searching solutions
<bhe> szcur: know of a lightweight Media Player?
<szczur> ohh, i'm using moc but it is terminal based (if it is a problem to you). i use deadbeef too
<trinikrono> bhe: hopefully this can help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<trinikrono> lots of stuff to try in there
<bhe> thx trini, I guess i failed to mention im using xfce4 not gnome. much of the gui stuff doesn't translate to me
<xyclo> Hi
<trinikrono> well say you if you got it working bhe
<trinikrono> when i got a lot of trouble with the sound i ended up finding a old pci card i had and that sorted out all my sound problems
<xyclo> My internet connection (Verizon in NY)  is extremely low now. I pay for 3Mb/s. I get under 1Mb/s. When I call they say they can only troubleshoot in Win and OSX or whatever apple's is called. Are there any settings to improve connection? I bet it is their crappy service, but I want to know if I can do something. I can take this to another channel if you deem it unsuitable.
<johnny77> xyclo: how many computers are connected?
<bhe> trinikrono: still no luck, not giving up yet.
<bhe> I've had this sound card working in full ubuntu install
<trinikrono> well at least you know for sure the sound card itself is working
<xyclo> just 1
<xyclo> johnny77, just 1
<trinikrono> bhe: can you try to hook up the normal speakers
<trinikrono> and then you try the usb headset thing after
<bhe> no speakers to try :(
<johnny77> xyclo: are you then connected directly to the cable modem?
<bhe> but I think I need to switch the priority or the sounds cards.
<trinikrono> bhe: those usb headsets are very different
<trinikrono> cant you at least find a normal headset?
<xyclo> now through wifi
<xyclo> It used to work and I know how to do it for the most part, johnny77
<xyclo> But I do not know firewalls, ports, those kkinds of things
<johnny77> xyclo: I'm just trying to get an understanding of your setup to see if I can help you.
<johnny77> xyclo: do you have a router or is your modem wireless? I'm just wondering if other have "borrowed" your wireless.
<xyclo> johnny77, no problem, I also want to explain :)
<xyclo> modem-router combo.
<xyclo> I recently changed the password
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-08
<johnny77> xyclo: Is it encrypted? IS that the password you just changed?
<xyclo> hm.
<xyclo> not sure if it is encrypted
<trinikrono> =\
<trinikrono> use wpa2
<johnny77> xyclo: Do you know if you use DHCP to obtain a IP address?
<trinikrono> try hooking up the wire from the modem directly to the pc without the wireless and see if it is still slow
<xyclo> Yes, I do use wpa2
<xyclo> I did not realize that was the encryption you referred to...
<xyclo> Yes, wired it is still low
<xyclo> dhcp, I do not know johnny77
<trinikrono> xyclo: to me my ubuntu is faster on the internet than the windows pcs in terms of downloads and such
<trinikrono> cant you go on a speedtest website and confirm it
<trinikrono> like here http://speedtest.net/
<xyclo> i did. Around 0.96Mb/s download
<trinikrono> =\ that is alot faster than mine and i have a 5mb
<bhe> trinikrono: i'm modern babay! I don't have any of that antique hardware ;)
<trinikrono> bhe: you cant borrow your little sisters headphones or something?
<bhe> lol, o geez. let's pretend on on a stranded island, and there aren't any hardware stores or old computers :)
<bhe> im going through one of the guides you sent. havent lost hope yet
<trinikrono> bhe http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/how-i-got-my-usb-headset-to-work/
<trinikrono> erm be careful
<trinikrono> bhe: are you going to try that?
<bhe> i did for a second. then the very first instruction failed. im going to remove all things sound related.
<xyclo> Sorry, my xchat closed by mistake
<johnny77> xyclo: I'm not sure what you can do in ubuntu, but have you had your cable company out to check the connection? One time there was a bad connection on the telephone pole and that helped my speed.
<xyclo> Whenever I call, I wait 20 mins for service. As soon as I say Linux, they say they  cannot do anything
<xyclo> Thanks for your help, johnny77 and others
<trinikrono> xyclo: goodluck
<xyclo> thanks trinikrono!
<bhe> trinikrono, u still around?
<bhe> If anyone could help, that'd be amazing. According to this site:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure    -    Step 17: play -D plughw:0,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav     My sound is actually working!  I just need to edit a file "/etc/asound.conf" that doesn't exist on my system. Can anyone tell me if I should create this file since it doesn't exists or what?
<trinikrono> bhe: you can try that
<bhe> no it is working, it's just i don't have a asound.conf
<bhe> i need to set card 1, not 0, as default sound card
<trinikrono> well make it and see if it works
<bhe> brb trinik, ill let you know if im game
<bhe> holy crap trinik, i rebooted and now have no sound drivers....
<bhe> but they were working prior to the reboot
<trinikrono> bhe: sounds like you are having a time with this
<bhe> a glorious one.
<bhe> the good news is i made sound come out from the headset.
<trinikrono> lol you did?
<bhe> brb, rebooting. again.
<bhe> yeah, but that was prior to the reboot.
<bhe> I was trying to make my default soundcard a different one and boom! goes the dynamite. brb
<bhe> need help connecting to a wireless network (wireless card is working) just dont know how to connect with the wpa
<bhe>  how can i assure my wireless starts before my wired on boot?
<aveilleux> bhe: Unplug the wired connection?
<bhe> before my reformat, i had added the connection settings to a config file and uncommented a line that simply had eth0
<bhe> i just can't remember the file, or the settings :(
<jdeslaur> /etc/init.d/networking ?
<jdeslaur> /etc/networking/interfaces
<jdeslaur> bhe: i think those are what you are looking for
<aveilleux> bhe: That disables the wired connection, equivalent to just unplugging the cable. Why do you need it plugged in?
<bhe> jdeslaur, yessir! now i need to figure out the edits
<jdeslaur> bhe: sudo nano /etc/networking/interfaces
<jdeslaur> (thats the fun way)
<jdeslaur> or, correct me if im wrong, go to system -> preferences -> network connections and bork around in there
<bhe> no editting it is no problem, it's a matter of getting the config setup for my wireless
<bhe> like how do i format the config
<aveilleux> Fine, don't answer me
<bhe> aveilleux, sorry didn't see your message. the problem is, im i wm xfce4, i dont know which gui to use so im trying to get the config setup with essid and wpa key
<jdeslaur> aveilleux: i have noticed that with my wired/wireless connections it will default to the wired connection even though there isnt anything plugged in
<jdeslaur> bhe: i'd share my config but im running a VM and there isnt anything in my ./interfaces
<jdeslaur> side note how do i know if ssh is running?
<jdeslaur> or is it always running?
<bhe> jseslaur, i wish i could heklp but i can't. but the answer to my quesiton can be found here: http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/13278-etc-network-interfaces-wireless-wifi-example.html
<jdeslaur> well that just makes sense
<jdeslaur> anyone do much virtualization?
<holstein> just virtualbox
<jdeslaur> ok
<jdeslaur> holstein: i was wondering if anyone had some opinions on the difference between kvm and virtualbox
<holstein> jdeslaur: i find Vbox simple
<jdeslaur> holstein: me too, using it now
<holstein> i think it depends on what you're doing
<Cheri703> jdeslaur: I use vmware player
<Cheri703> I like it better than virtualbox
<Cheri703> I always had issues with vbox
<jdeslaur> Cheri703: did vmware get better? i found it used to be hardware specific
<jdeslaur> like what?
<holstein> i think vbox vs vm is more like coke vs pepsi
<holstein> there might be a situation when you would be better using KVM
<Cheri703> various freezes and hiccups in vbox, couldn't get usb support working (even in the non ose) properly. Had problems getting vpn to hook up in windows xp
<holstein> server applications i would assume
<Cheri703> overall vmware player has been painless
<holstein> VM and Vbox are what most users would be good to go with
<Cheri703> supports usb out of the box
 * Cheri703 is a fan
<jdeslaur> ...hm
<jdeslaur> i was going to try and set up a web server in virtualbox...
<jdeslaur> i guess there is no harm
<Cheri703> also really friendly with moving the files...
<Cheri703> i.e. putting it on another partition
<holstein> i have a web server running in Vbox
<holstein> on my eee
<holstein> for testing and what-not
<jdeslaur> same
<jdeslaur> im really glad that there are people smarter than me
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> me too
<jdeslaur> we'd all be screwed
<jdeslaur> this whole virtual machine thing is blowing my mind, and has for a long time
<jdeslaur> seems like wireless in linux is a bit janky
<bioterror> depends
<jdeslaur> i should say wireless security
<jdeslaur> then again i could just be talkin out of my ass
<jdeslaur> when you input a key does it get rewriten with the encrypted key?
<bioterror> you mean on disk?
<jdeslaur> yea
<jdeslaur> i guess i should assume so
<bioterror> you get something into .gnome2/keyring
<jdeslaur> hmm
<jdeslaur> blarg, i dont want to work tomorrow
<ray_> ubuntu 10.04 "noise floor calibration timeout"
<ray_> I didn't memorize the full error
<ray_> on boot
<ray_> well
<ray_> on recovery mode
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Can some one please guide me about ping output command ?
<holstein> kaushal: you wanting to ping something?
<holstein> ping -c 4 google.com
<kaushal> holstein: yeah i know it
<holstein> OH, you mean interpret the data...
<holstein> gotcha
<kaushal> yes
<kaushal> whats the acceptable limit ?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> i usually get in the 20's
<holstein> maybe 40's
<holstein> but it really depends
<kaushal> holstein: so please explain me about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577332/
<holstein> eh
<holstein> not ideal
<holstein> kaushal: wired?
<kaushal> yes
<holstein> wifi?
<holstein> wired...
<holstein> hmmm
<bioterror> high latency
<holstein> kaushal: you got a router?
<bioterror> stop torrenting!
<holstein> bioterror: hehe
<kaushal> bioterror: high latency ?
<kaushal> help me understand it
<kaushal> what does it mean ?
<holstein> i would probably start trying to reduce variables
<holstein> get a known good network card
<holstein> on a known good machine
<holstein> and bypass the router
<holstein> call the ISP
<holstein> have them test the modem
<kaushal> ok
<bioterror> kaushal, http://compnetworking.about.com/od/speedtests/a/network_latency.htm
<kaushal> actually trying to understand the term "high latency" ?
<holstein> latency is time
<bioterror> depends about connection and what you ping
<bioterror> I would always suggest to ping nameserver of your ISP
<bioterror> or another close nameserver
<holstein> yeah, try pinging something local kaushal
<bioterror> I get from www.google.com 40ms even from my vps
<bioterror> and from nameserver I get 0.7ms
<bioterror> ^__^
<kaushal> ok
<holstein> i ping google, then i ping one of my routers or my server
<holstein> if i think i have a problem
<bioterror> I ping nameserver always
<holstein> bioterror: thats a good idea
<kaushal> so also why we get different IPs for www.google.com ?
<holstein> less variables
<bioterror> kaushal, becouse of mirrors
<bioterror> kaushal, google doesnt have just one computer in one place ;)
<holstein> bioterror: you use your ISP's nameservers?
<kaushal> less variables ?
<kaushal> not sure i understand that
<holstein> kaushal: if you have several points of breakage
<holstein> its more challenging to trouble-shoot
<holstein> if you can remove things from the equation
<holstein> and test
<holstein> then it can be easier
<kaushal> holstein: trying to understand
<kaushal> help me understand with examples
<holstein> right
<holstein> IF you have a router
<holstein> bypassing that would remove a variable
<kaushal> thanks holstein
<kaushal> bioterror: Thanks
<kaushal> Do you recommend some tutorials or books to understand more ?
<holstein> kaushal: for networking?
<holstein> i like that site bioterror linked
<holstein> http://compnetworking.about.com/
<holstein> i was browsing it
<kaushal> bioterror: yes
<kaushal> thats really good
<kaushal> much appreciated
<ray_> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=207958
<ray_> so I need to change the change my router is set to then?, I set it to channal 11 recently
<ray_> I meant I need to change the channel
<ray_> sorry, I am sick and can't think well
<holstein> ray_: i havent seen that error before
<holstein> im on channel 11 though i think
<holstein> could be hardware specific i suppose
<ray_> ha ha, neither have I
<holstein> shouldnt hurt to change it
<holstein> and try
<ray_> sorry
<ray_> linksys rtw54g router and a D-link wireless card
<ray_> give me a sec and I will find out the chipset for the card
<holstein> ray_: what caused the error?
<holstein> did you do a kernel update?
<holstein> you could try booting into your older kernel
<ray_> I just updated
<ray_> before comming here
<ray_> I checked before coming here
<ray_> and I have this same error on another hard drive
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> sounds like hardware then
<ray_> "00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)"
<holstein> yeah, try channel 6 or something
<holstein> and see
<holstein> ray_: you cant boot the machine?
<ray_> I switched from channel 6 because our wireless phone
<ray_> but we should just replace the phone
<holstein> channel 1 then
<holstein> ray_: but, whats the problem?
<holstein> can you not boot?
<ray_> I was getting the internet dropped all the time before I switched channels
<holstein> right
<holstein> but, is that just a message that flashes?
<holstein> and its seems fine otherwise?
<ray_> but they are both in the same range that the phone should just be replaced
<holstein> you got plenty of channels to try
<ray_> I get that message when I go into recover mode in the commanline text
<ray_> 11 channels
<holstein> ray_: but everthing is working fine?
<holstein> i wouldnt worry about it
<holstein> if you get network
<ray_> well, sort of
<ray_> I tried to get 2 hard drives with Ubuntu on them to work together but this hard drive doesn't boot with the other hard drive I want to boot it with
<holstein> probably need to select between them
<holstein> in the bios
<holstein> OR update grub from one of them
<holstein> whichever one is booting
<ray_> It must be unrelated
<ray_> ok
<holstein> you should be able to run sudo update-grub
<holstein> and the other one gets added
<holstein> *should* get added
<ray_> sudo update-grub
<ray_> ok
<ray_> sudo update dash grub
<ray_> lol
<ray_> I will try it now
<ray_> thank you
<holstein> sure
<ray_> I will be right back
<holstein> i might be out
<holstein> gotta get horizontal
<ray_> it's ok, thank you
<holstein> good luck though :)
<ray_> sleep, I see
<ray_> I wish I didn't have to
<ray_> but sometimes it's nice to take a break from life
<ray_> lol
<ray_> ty
<ray_> o/
<ray_> hello
<ray_> well, I guess he went to sleep
<ray_> hello, I want to know more about this Noise floor calibration timeout I am having
<ray_> We have another computer in the house running Windows XP on it right now
<ray_> I think it is running right now, normally it is not running though, so I should try turning it off and going into recovery mode to see if the error appears I guess
<ray_> Anyone have any thoughts on this?
<xerex> evilduanedesign, Hello Duane -I was trying to install VLC shares and stream video and I got a prompt message. Would you know what  "VLCShares needs Zend Framework 1.10.6+. Please, install it in library/ folder" means?
<bioterror> apt-cache show zend-framework
<xerex> bioterror, how shall I fix this then, would you know please?
<bioterror> xerex, installing that package, ofcourse
<xerex> bioterror, but the package is already installed.
<MrChrisDruif> xerex: sudo apt-get install zend-framework -y
<xerex> bioterror, it didn't work. I was trying to do a pastebin but can't make it work either.
<halpbatman> can anyone help me with setting up ssh server?
<halpbatman> anyone knows how to set up ssh server?
<halpbatman> i can get it to work locally
<halpbatman> but remote access gets refused
<halpbatman> i did the necessary port forwarding on my router
<ibuclaw> halpbatman, behind a router?
<halpbatman> yeah
<halpbatman> I did port forwarding/ DMZ
<halpbatman> neither worked
<ibuclaw> when you say locally, from one computer -> another
<halpbatman> yes
<halpbatman> like from one laptop to another
<ibuclaw> should be nothing stopping you if your connecting to your own network externally. :)
<halpbatman> ibuclaw: i mean that's what I figured too.. when I'm on my own network. I can even ssh on my phone
<halpbatman> ibuclaw: but when I try from a remote location (from another network) it says connection refused
<halpbatman> ibuclaw: even with port forwarding..
<halpbatman> has anyone else tried setting up ssh server?
<Maddeth> good day all
<vibhav> hello
<Maddeth> Hey, i have been doing some googling, can anyone tell me the standard lines in the lates sources.list?
<head_victim> Maddeth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine has some information but you will need to swap in your version as they use an older release
<Maddeth> head_victim, hmm, all i really want is a sources.list with the latest kde package
<head_victim> That has the default sources.list example
<s-fox> I would give you mine, but s.fox uses Debian ;)
<head_victim> I'd pastebin mine but it is all set up for local Australian mirrors
<Maddeth> head_victim, all sorted now, thanks :)
<johnny77> If I'm installing a deb file is there command that will install dependancies as well?
<charlie-tca> only when the .deb tells it what it needs
<charlie-tca> That's why we use the Ubuntu repositories whenever possible
<johnny77> charlie-tca: I can't find Opera in the Ubuntu repositories. Something knows what it needs because dpkg give me a list of dependancies that are not installed.
<charlie-tca> !info opera
<charlie-tca> hm, obviously, the bot here hates me
<johnny77> !info opera
<charlie-tca> did you install it using dpkg ???.deb   ?
<johnny77> yes.
<johnny77> sudo dpkg -i blahblah.deb
<szczur> johnny77, if you're installing with gdebi, it does inform what are the needed dependencies and installs them. if you're doing it with dpkg -i package.deb as far as i know it won't
<raju> upto my idea, it will ask the dependancies  while installing
<raju> if it needs
<johnny77> Chromium is now not loading, giving me a bus error when ran in terminal. Any ideas?
<johnny77> firefox 4.0 crashes no output to terminal
<johnny77> It seems that now, none of my browsers work. Firefox, Firefox 4.0, aora, Chromium all crash with a bus error.
<charlie-tca> hm, same machine you installed opera on?
<johnny77> charlie-tca: yup, I'm thinking opera screwed something up.
<johnny77> I tried to purge opera, but receive this error:  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<szczur> johnny77, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/troubleshooting-debian-ubuntu-package-upgrades-removals.html < this should help
<johnny77> szczur: thank you.
<johnny77> ok, now opera is gone, but my other browsers are still crashing in bus errors.
<charlie-tca> try re-installing or remove and reinstall on them
<johnny77> charlie-tca: is there a way to force re-install or do I have to uninstall first?
<charlie-tca> Using Synaptic Package Manager, you can reinstall without removing first
<johnny77> I don't have synaptic installed :)
 * ddecator loves synaptic
<charlie-tca> using apt-get, you can run sudo apt-get check
<ddecator> johnny77: idk how you get by without synaptic on your computer
<johnny77> On my play computer, I'm trying to learn more about the CLI.
<charlie-tca> and aptitude is just plain difficult
<ddecator> charlie-tca: +1
<ddecator> it has its diehard fans though
<charlie-tca> johnny77: if you find things wrong when apt-get check is run, you use sudo apt-get -f to force the corrections
<szczur> Joeb454, you can run something like this sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox or whatever package you want
<sam22> hello world. I am running Ubuntu server 10.10 and am trying to set up the sftp to work with file zilla on another computer. I can view all the directories on the server but cannot write to it. and when i go to vsftpd.conf to change the write_enable= to YES it says that I do not have write permission. help? what am i missing here? [12:13] <+bioterror> openssh-server works as sftpd
<sam22> hello world. I am running Ubuntu server 10.10 and am trying to set up the sftp to work with file zilla on another computer. I can view all the directories on the server but cannot write to it. and when i go to vsftpd.conf to change the write_enable= to YES it says that I do not have write permission. help? what am i missing here? [12:13] <+bioterror> openssh-server works as sftpd
<bioterror> use sudo to edit files other than your home folder
<bioterror> !sudo | sam22
<ubot2> sam22: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sam22> thank you very much! that's what i needed
<bioterror> you're welcome
<sam22> ok well i still can't write files over filezilla
<sam22> do i need to enable anonymous ftp?
<johnny77> to reinstall a program: after removing do I have to reboot or anyting or can I just install again.
<bioterror> johnny77, just install again
<bioterror> johnny77, technically only a kernel update requires a reboot
<bioterror> we are not using Windows 98 which requires a reboot after changing display resolution
<bioterror> sam22, normal user cant change files, use SSH
<bioterror> !ssh | sam22
<ubot2> sam22: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<johnny77> bioterror: I was wondering if you were gonna say something like that. :)
<bioterror> sam22, part of linux systems security is to keep users away from other files than home directory
<bioterror> sam22, so you cant access files like that with "ftp client"
<johnny77> Chromium browser is crashing with a bus error.
<sam22> ok thanks. i got putty working already
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> sudo nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<bioterror> and you can edit it or what ever
<bioterror> and ctrl + x = close
<sam22> thanks!
<bioterror> sam22, I wish you a good and pleasant journey with *nix systems, you have found ssh ;)
<johnny77> After a little searching I found out that flashplugin-installer was causing the bus error. Is this what I'm supposed to be installing or is there another one?
<charlie-tca> If you are using cli only, you don't have a gui, right?
<charlie-tca> flash requires a gui browser
<johnny77> I have gui, but am tring to limit a lot of things to CLI. I have fluxbox installed.
<charlie-tca> That is the correct flash thing for firefox and midori, as far as I know.
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it is fluxbox compatible, though
<bioterror> and chromium and and and ;)
<johnny77> I think it does because my other computer has fluxbox, but it also has gnome.
<johnny77> why would installing flashplugin-installer crash chromium browser in a bus error?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-09
<mahgiaz47> is ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 3 the latest?
<aveilleux> mahgiaz47: I believe so. The latest testing version, anyway. The latest stable is 10.10.
<mahgiaz47> ya i accidently upgraded, and quite honestly some features are great but others are not that good
<aveilleux> mahgiaz47: How did you accidentally upgrade to 11.04? It's not in the normal upgrade path yet.
<mahgiaz47> through terminal, it wasnt actually accidentally but i was just a little curious, then i just ended up upgrading
<mahgiaz47> "upgrade-manager -d" in terminal
<nlsthzn> I seem unable to force apt-get to install packages it is saying it is holding back... I read the man page but none of the switches seem to do the trick
<holstein> i usually try aptitude in that scenario
<nlsthzn> holstein: me too... forgot :p (got to go install it then :D)
<halpbatman> does anyone here use tonido?
<bioterror> Tue13:51*<halpbatman> has anyone else tried setting up ssh server?
<bioterror> did you install it?
<halpbatman> i have ssh server set up
<halpbatman> as well as tonido
<halpbatman> bioterror: the problem i was having was the the dsl modem at home goes through a VoIP adaptor and then to a router
<halpbatman> bioterror: so the port forwarding was bit tricky
<reedyy> Hi
<reedyy> having trouble with Ubuntu install,installs fine but when it boots I get the terminal screen asking for my username and login..I log in but then my screen goes black and laptop does nothing :(
<reedyy> dual boot on a toshiba laptop,win 7 and ubuntu 10.10
<bioterror> problems with X
<bioterror> check what you have in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bioterror> if you can enter another virtual console by pressing ctrl alt and f2
<beachbuddah> hi all - anybody got any special knowledge about cd/dvd drives
<beachbuddah> ?
<yax51> does anyone know anything about the asus g50 oled daemon?
<yax51> I recently installed Ubuntu 10.10, and now I can't get my mic working, or headphone jack to work
<yax51> I've gone through the comprehensive sound guide in the forums, but that didn't help
<zkriesse> yax51: What type of mic/headphone?
<zkriesse> USB or regular plug in
<yax51> internal mic, regular headphone jack
<yax51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577716/
<yax51> I think it might be the drivers, my card is actually a Realtek
<zkriesse> Good man for using pastebin!
<zkriesse> :D
<zkriesse> Hmm
<zkriesse> I can do some quick research
<yax51> this isn;t my first rodeo :p
<zkriesse> Ah ok
<yax51> I've actually just re-installed it, I had all of it working at one point, but cant remember how I did, it was a long time ago
<zkriesse> Oh ok
<yax51> zkriesse: I ended up putting the line "options snd-hda-intel model=g71v" in the file "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf" and rebooting. This got my headphone jack working properly on my Asus g50vt-x5. Good luck!
<yax51> Thanks, Tinka. It worked for me on Asus g50vt-x6
<yax51> I found this in the forums....going to try a reboot
<yax51> this does look familiar....
<zkriesse> Great
<yax51> SWEET!!!
<yax51> ok got that going and the mic too
<yax51> however with the mic, I can only control it via alsamixer, not in sound preferences at all
<zkriesse> Argh
<zkriesse> That sucks
<yax51> yeah, might need to tweak it a little, but I remember it was really easy, almost too easy, and I know it had to do with the model....
<zkriesse> :)
<yax51> yay! got it!!
<yax51> it WAS the model!
<zkriesse> yax51: Awesome
<zkriesse> yax51: Lol, not many people come here and then solve their own issues :D
<zkriesse> yax51: Maybe you should right a doc on it or improve existing docs
<yax51> zkriesse: I know right, but I find just giving voice to the question, and usuing others as a sounding board helps to to look at the problem differently
<zkriesse> Indeed
<zkriesse> I find that helps...indeed it does.
<yax51> zkriesse: mayeb I should just post a new thread on the forums.....or is there another way I should go about doing it
<zkriesse> Forums would be ideal
<zkriesse> Under the How-To section for sure
<yax51> yay my first thread!!
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10539903#post10539903
<yax51> now that that is taken care of, anyone know anything about asusg50oled daemon?
<zkriesse> Nadaa
<zkriesse> Nada
<yax51> http://asusg50oled.sourceforge.net/
<yax51> check it out it's pretty frakkin sweet!
<yax51> I just wish there was something like that for windows
 * brandin just installed Redshift
<brandin> can really see just how bad these TN panels are with this.
<brandin> much better on the eyes tho.
<ray_> I got a some what dumb question
<duanedesign> no dumb questions, only answers
<duanedesign> :)
<ray_> Is there a google free search engine
<ray_> I mean
<ray_> that searches for things that are only free
<ray_> Never mind
<ray_> I will ask a different question
<ray_> I am a drummer
<ray_> and I am looking for free drum samples
<duanedesign> there are google search sites that search Ubuntu related stuff
<ray_> specifically roto tom samples in wave or what ever format like mp3 ogg whatever can be played through a music player
<duanedesign> ohh, you are looking for free (non software) stuff
<ray_> Right
<ray_> I looked and looked
<ray_> it says it's free but then I don't find what I am looking for that it says it has
<ray_> like that bing commercial
<ray_> anyways I really really like google
<ray_> I don't use Bing
<ray_> Bing = Microsoft
<ray_> Microsoft = scammers, lol
<ray_> he he
<JoeMaverickSett> http://duckduckgo.com/ ?
<ray_> I will check it out
<ray_> Part of the problem is I should be limiting what the search is so "free drum samples -loops -tracks" and so forth
<JoeMaverickSett> ray_: how about http://soundcloud.com/ ?
<ray_> Dang, at this point maybe I should just try to create my own roto tom drum samples. I have roto toms but the middle toms head broke apart from the hoop
<ray_> it had drum tracks
<ray_> I should try gluing the head back ti itself separate from the hoop of coarse
<ray_> I have a garbage mic  though
<ray_> computer mic
<ray_> hmm, maybe I should shoot for rack tom samples
<ray_> I was going to post this though I know you guys must know of it:
<ray_> http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=&btnG=Search
<ray_> I found this:
<ray_> http://www.dooleydrums.com/free_drum_samples.php
<ray_> I am going to try it
<ray_> nope, I can't no credit card
<ray_> well I am going to just go, thank you guys for trying
<ray_> bye
<ray_> o/
<ray_> http://www.findsounds.com/
<ray_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=993&bih=543&q=search+engines&btnG=Google+Search#sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=993&bih=543&q=free+audio+sample+search+engines&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=eda1291fdd569703
<ray_> That's basically what I was looking for
<ray_> bye
<KinkyPinkie> Hey! I just chaged desktoptheme, and the minimize/maximize/close buttons on the windows now apear on the upper right hand side. is it any way I can hack the code to  move them back, but keep the rest of the theme?
<ray_> I am not sure, I was looking for how to move them to the right:
<ray_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/config-desktop/C/window-button-order.html
<ray_> however, I like clearlooks so it didn't matter to me in the end but I understand
<KinkyPinkie> thank you :)
<ray_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617977
<ray_> no problem
<KinkyPinkie> I heard that in future versions they are going to make app-panel in the top right corner, so I woulnt want to get used to having them there again :p
<ray_> I want more features for themes
<ray_> I want to change the purple to black
<ray_> with white as the Ubuntu and the Ubuntu logo
<KinkyPinkie> yea
<ray_> or have the ability with ease to be able to change it to any color like blue or slightly darker blue or some color
<KinkyPinkie> i got this theme today http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=87004 apart from messing up sytaxhilighting in eclipse i totally love it
<ray_> gloss whould be a nice added feature for any color any kind of theme
<ray_> With icon themes I just drag and drop them into themes under apprearance
<KinkyPinkie> mm
<ray_> I didn't know this but in order to get Emerald themes to work I had to have compiz fusion
<ray_> just sharing some info
<ray_> It makes installing icon themes a breeze, in fact I don't know how to install icon themes otherwise
<KinkyPinkie> compizfuison looks a bit facier than what i managed to do with compizconfig (source google pictures) am I right?
<ray_> what does facier mean?
<KinkyPinkie> http://media.techeblog.com/images/ubuntulinux.jpg
<KinkyPinkie> and round cube
<ray_> I found compiz fusion to be too much of a resource hog so I stopped usingit
<KinkyPinkie> i just managed to get mine to turn fullscreen
<bioterror> horrible compiz cube
<bioterror> I've never seen the benefit of that
<bioterror> except it looks cool in the eyes of 14 year old kid
<KinkyPinkie> haha true
<bioterror> you spin it around two itmes and ditch it
<KinkyPinkie> still I like to play around with everything I can possibly play with :p
<ray_> Ya, I can control which workspace I am in without compiz
<ray_> how
<ray_> howeve
<bioterror> I have better use for my graphics card ;)
<ray_> I used compiz fusion to display a movie on my TV screen through an s-video cord and a video game on my monitor
<KinkyPinkie> I dont atm :/
<ray_> I agree bioterror
<ray_> :)
<ray_> I can get twin view without it and  don't need independent screens, and there are workspaces for that if needed anyway
<ray_> Themes
<ray_> I am looking for an icon theme like the brave blue theme for splash, this is a wallpaper which looks like it:
<ray_> http://imagebin.org/141968
<ray_> oops I meant GDM theme
<ray_> I guess it's not on gnome look anymore
<ray_> I still have a copy
<ray_> bye
<ray_> I need to chill
<ray_> o/
<jsk_> I have a problem with grub. it is loading a grub file I can not find any where
<bioterror> what
<jsk_> I have tried grubedit but that edits a grub file but when I reboot the system boot on to the grub I can not find
<bioterror> I'm not following
<jsk_> Sorry
<jsk_> My problem is the grub loader
<raju> have u failed on grub loading
<raju> jsk_:
<jsk_> No, the system boot from a grub file I can not find to edit
<raju> are you doing it from root
<jsk_> No. I can not get root privilege
<raju> then you can't edit it
<raju> u should be root ....
<jsk_> I am using Grubedit
<jsk_> Grugedit finds a grub file and edits it but it is not the grub file the system is using
<raju> jsk_: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<jsk_> Thanks I will give it a try now
<szczur> menu.lst is no longer in use since ubuntu 9.10 . The correct path will be /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jsk_> so I need to edit grub.cfg ?
<raju> szczur:  but we need to be root
<raju> jsk_: Yes
<szczur> yes, he needs to be root
<jsk_> can I use gksudo
<raju> szczur:  but he have not root privis
<szczur> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg should give him one
<raju> no root privil's
<jsk_> I will try now and come back to you.
<raju> jsk_: u should be root
<szczur> you can become root with sudo su
<szczur> then he can edit anything
<bioterror> szczur, I would suggest just sudo
<raju> szczur:
<raju> - jsk_, 20:21 -
<raju> No. I can not get root privilege
<bioterror> !sudo | jsk_
<ubot2> jsk_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jsk_> I have looked at Grub.cfg and it said do not edit this file?
<bioterror> unless you know what you're editing
<bioterror> can you tell us what you're trying to do
<raju> jsk_:  its for security
<raju> jsk_:  what you wanna fo ?
<bioterror> grub is something not to mess with, becouse then you come where complaining you cant access your ubuntu :D
<jsk_> My motherboard packed up so I am using an old one and when I boot it up I could not get anything
<raju> is it a good one jsk_
<jsk_> I have ubuntu 9 and 10 = windows xp and 2 HD
<raju> good
<jsk_> I can get to 1 HD and no windows and my wife OU work in on windows
<jsk_> OU = Open University
<bioterror> are you trying to say that you want to boot to windows?
<jsk_> yes
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<bioterror> sudo os-prober
<bioterror> sudo grub-update
<bioterror> sudo reboot
<jsk_> I see
<jsk_> I will be back. thank you all
<jsk_> I tried the os-prober and I get E: Invalid operation
<jsk_> could I change the grub.cfg for a copy a file I know I has the right list
<bioterror> yes
<jsk_> OK.
<jsk_> I have nothing more to lose.
<bioterror> make copy of your current grub.cfg
<jsk_> is this chat line open for what some might call really stupid questions
<jsk_> I have 2 copys
<jsk_> I have to keep going back to windows because I can not get some apps to work or they load and I can not find them
<jsk_> I have a Velleman K8055 USB interface board. I down loaded the files and installed it but can not find where.
<johnny77> jsk_: What apps are you having trouble with?
<jsk_> johnny77_ the main one is the K8055 board
<johnny77> jsk_: I'm not familiar with that applcation. What does it do?
<jsk_> johnny77_ it is an experiment board for connecting the computer to the out side world
<jsk_> I am using it for a MIDI controller
<jsk_> If I could controll it with Gambas as I do with Visual Studio on windows that would make my world complete.
<johnny77> jsk_: I'm not sure what you've tried and honestly, I'me not sure how much I can help you. I did find this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660136
<jsk_> I did not see that one. thanks
<johnny77> jsk_: How bout this one? http://gambaslinux.eg2.fr/articles.php?lng=en&pg=289
<jsk_> johnny77_That looks good too. I will go and try changing the grub.cfg file and get my wife up for work.
<jsk_> Chat to you all later. thanks once again
<johnny77> jsk_: I'm sorry that I can't help you more... just out of my area of knowledge. But hang around there are a lot of smart people here. maybe try again later.
<jsk_> johnny77_ OK
<Shoryu> Trying to find out how to use bootpd without making it a DHCP server. Its screwing with the DHCP server already on our network... help please? Any way to separate DHCP and BOOTP?
<bioterror> Shoryu, good question
<Shoryu> yeah it would be convenient to not have to go and start bootp on the server whenever i need to setup a machine
<Shoryu> bioterror:
<bioterror> my pfSense supports configuration to point PXE to another machine
<bioterror> hmm
<Shoryu> i'm back
<Shoryu> i didn't miss a response did I ?
<bioterror> http://www.linuxgurru.com/2010/11/how-to-boot-system-from-network/ maybe I'll try that tonight
<bioterror> as I have pfSense at my home
<Shoryu> ah thanks
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> is it possible to download a kernel somewhere that supports apm? I'm not too good at building them
<bfvtech> how to get mouse to left click
<johnny77> I'm having trouble with flash plugin and chromium. chromium is crasshing in a bus error.
<ddecator> i'm not sure how to help with chromium. isn't flash built-in now?
<bioterror> in chrome yes
<bioterror> not in chromium
<ddecator> ah
<ddecator> well either way, i'm not sure how to work with chromium
<johnny77> bioterror: which browser you use, if you don't mind me asking.
<bioterror> chromium
<johnny77> bioterror: I'm thinking that you where telling me the tracking stuff added to chrome.
<bioterror> what
<dArKd3ViL_> difference between fix released and fix committed?
<yax51> hello, does anyone know anything about nvclock?
<yax51> I am trying to install nvclock, and when I go through the installation process it says that it needs xext
<yax51> so I go to synaptic and search for xext and it finds x11proto-xext-dev so I installed that
<yax51> but when I go back to the installation it still says that xext is missing
<yax51> am I missing a step here somewhere to install xext?
<johnny77> yax51: how are you installing nvclock?
<yax51> johnny77: according to the install doc, running autogen.sh, then configure
<johnny77> yax51: I just tried to install nvclock and it installed with no problem and not requiring anything else. What install doc are you refering to?
<yax51> but when I get to the configure portion its checking for xext and I get the error message "xext required for nvcontrol support"
<yax51> install
<yax51> the basic installation directions
<yax51> would you be able to walk me through what you did? maybe I am doing something wrong
<johnny77> I'm not sure where you are getting the install directions. But I just typed in the terminal sudo apt-get install nvclock
<johnny77> yax51: does this help any? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175436
<johnny77> yax51: I would try to download it with the command I gave you, then configure as it says in the link.
<davidl_> quick question for anyone out there...  I want to add an interface to /etc/network/interfaces (in this case eth1).  I want it to operate in promiscuous mode w/no IP address.  trying to figure out what the iface cmd is...
<yax51> ok thanks!
<johnny77> yax51: let me know if that works.
<yax51> nope
<yax51> which version are you running? maybe the newest one doesn't like me?
<johnny77> I'm not running nvclock. I just was trying to recreate the error you were getting by trying to install.
<johnny77> yax51: where did you get your install instructions?
<yax51> from the nvclock0.8b4 package
<yax51> make
<davidl_> think I may have figured it out...  http://goo.gl/on4H4  does this look right?
<yax51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578081/
<johnny77> yax51: I noticed there was a IRC channel #nvclock Maybe they can help you better over there.
<yax51> oooh thanks!!
<johnny77> yax51: sorry I couldn't help you more.
<yax51> its ok, thanks!!
<yax51> apparently my card isn't supported my nvclock
<johnny77> yax51: sorry, man.
<Reaper50435> I need help I have done something that has make my wallpaper not show up at all
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-10
<Reaper50435> If I change wallpapers 8 untiled windows open then the background goes blank then things dont show up when I click to open them how to i fix this
<Reaper50435> anyone
<aveilleux> Reaper50435: What DE are you using? GNOME?
<Reaper50435> yes
<Reaper50435> also when I change the background to something different my CPU runs like its running a game
<Reaper50435> anythign
<johnny77> I'm having trouble with flash plugin. Which should I install?
<brandin> me too, always.
<brandin> if you figure it out, and have flash running for days with zero problems, let me know.
<aveilleux> I do
<aveilleux> (using Opera)
<aveilleux> I have the flashplugin-nonfree package installed
<ddecator> johnny77: 32 or 64 bit?
<johnny77> ddecator: 32
<ddecator> johnny77: then the flashplugin-nonfree package should be your best bet
<johnny77> ddecator: ok. I was thinking that someone told me the flashplugin-installer was the right one, but it wasn't working.
<ddecator> flashplugin-nonfree uses flashplugin-installer to install flash, but the package you want to check for installation is flashplugin-nonfree
<johnny77> ddecator: ok, thank you.
<johnny77> If I added a beta ppa for chromium browser how do I know it will install that one over the one in the repositories?
<ddecator> brandin: if you're using 32-bit, then the same applies for you. if you're using 64-bit, then i've had no issues with the flash square http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<kristian-aalborg> any wifi gurus here? ;)
<johnny77> ddecator: it's playing the videos, but there messed up.
<ddecator> johnny77: could be video driver
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/detail.jsp?tab=features&pathtype=purchase&sku=3CRSHPW196 <--- trying to get this card going
<kristian-aalborg> lshw lists it as _96, not 196 though
<johnny77> ddecator: I'm can't be possitive, but I thought I had it working before.
<kristian-aalborg> I can see the networks when I do "iwlist eth2 scan"
<johnny77> when I run sudo apt-get update some lines start with Ign others Hit. Why?
<ddecator> hm, it ignores translations for me, so i'm guessing it just ignores files you don't need
<halpbatman> join /tonido
<Unguided> Hello All! Whats the channels opinion on webmin for ubuntu server administration?
<jjay2435> since a few days, I've got some problems with my Ubuntu 10.04 updates. I can't reach http://ppa.launchpad.net/http/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz anybody knows how to fix that?
<ddecator> what's that ppa for?
<jjay2435> i don't know
<jjay2435> I'm on a laptop where a few months ago I was on a dual boot with Windows 7 and then I dropped Windows only by deleting the partition where Win7 was
<ddecator> well it's definitely not found on the server. try going to System > Administration > Software Sources, then click the tab for Other Sources and see what is listed in there
<jjay2435> I went there and it isn't on that list
<ddecator> it just suddenly started happening?
<jjay2435> it started happening last week
<ddecator> you could try checking the sources.list file, but i can't remember offhand where that file is located
<jjay2435> I searched on the forums, I did change the sources.list file today and it didn't change anything
<jjay2435> does an upgrade towards the 10.10 versions could help? I'm on the 10.04 lts
<ddecator> possibly, but there's not guarantee. is it just giving you a warning when you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<ddecator> no*
<jjay2435> there and when I do System > Administration > Synaptics Packages Administrator
 * ddecator is baffeled that it's looking for a ppa when it's not listed in sources.list
<jjay2435> but if I add it, could it stop to warn me that my system isn't up to date?
<ddecator> that ppa doesn't seem to exist, so adding it would just give you the same results you have now
<jjay2435> ok
<ddecator> i'm not sure why your system is trying to look for it in the first place..
<jjay2435> is there something I can do to fix that, 'cuz it's frustrating not being able to update my laptop
<ddecator> it won't let you update because of that?
<jjay2435> nope, 'cuz it downloads up to (about) 75 files, but I can't install them because I got that error
<ddecator> so it's not only checking that for updates, but when you install updates it actually tries to pull updates from there as well?
<jjay2435> yup
<ddecator> that's even more confusing to me
<jjay2435> I'll try to upgrade to 10.10 version, I'll come back later
<Unguided> Hell All! Has anyone used webmin to admin ubuntu server? IF so, what is your opinion?
<midnightryder2> Can someone tell me where I can find a fax modem for efax-gtk? I am using Ubuntu 10.10.
<Leroy> hmmm i thougth there would be more discussion in her
<nlsthzn> oO
<aveilleux> Leroy: This is a support channel; discussion generally takes place in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Leroy> thank you
<halpbatman> hey guys
<halpbatman> so I'm trying to make a bootable ubuntu on usb so I can have it on the go
<halpbatman> I'm reading about full direct install to usb drive
<halpbatman> what are its advantages/disadvantages over live booting on usb?
<halpbatman> or persistent booting from usb
<halpbatman> anyone?
<nlsthzn> halpbatman: not sure... as long as you have persistancy you can still save any changes etc... I normally just make a live bootable USB with persistancy
<halpbatman> nlsthzn: my problem is that it won't let you secure it since its live
<halpbatman> nlsthzn: i was hoping direct install would treat the usb as a hard drive rather than live-boot so that it will be more secure
<nlsthzn> halpbatman: "secure it" ?
<halpbatman> nlsthzn: live boot is by default root
<halpbatman> nlsthzn: so if someone gets my usb drive all my data is accessible.
<nlsthzn> halpbatman: true... haven't thought about that ...
<halpbatman> nlsthzn: i was wondering if i install it directly to usb i'd be able to password protect it
<nlsthzn> halpbatman: outside what I have done so I am sorry, hopefully someone else here can assist
<halpbatman> nlsthzn: yeah thx for the help though
<halpbatman> nlsthzn: i just found an article kinda explaining things.. but it won't say pro/cons
<nlsthzn> halpbatman: well you know the major con of the live disc :)
<halpbatman> nlsthzn: i feel like direct install would be too hard on the usb due to read/write... but i don't know to what degree
<nlsthzn> halpbatman: well... it is free right, so why not try...
<nit-wit> halpbatman, the read write on a thumb is old myth basically.
<halpbatman> can you access ext4 from windows or os x?
<halpbatman> no right?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> ext3 is possible
<bioterror> http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<halpbatman> bioterror: thx
<halpbatman> bioterror: so i'm installing ubuntu on my 8gb usb
<halpbatman> bioterror: 3 partitions 1:ext4 for ubuntu 2:wap 3:ext3 for files
<bioterror> you should have used ext2
<bioterror> if you used USB stick
<bioterror> less writing on the USB
<halpbatman> bioterror: oh
<bioterror> you can turn off the journaling from ext3 and 4 too
<bioterror> I think :D
<bioterror> but I'm off
<bioterror> laterz
<halpbatman> bioterror: c ya
<Darell_Craighead> i am trying to get ubuntu 10.10 to work on my Asus G51Jx.  It starts through the boot process (CD or USB), loads the purple Ubuntu .... screen, then goes to irregular blocks of black and white.  Anyone know how to get past this?
<MrChrisDruif> Darell_Craighead: Hai, did you check if the ISO was good before you burned it?
<Darell_Craighead> hash?
<MrChrisDruif> md5sum :)
<Darell_Craighead> yes - it appears to be a video driver issue...  found one possible solution in forums
<obengdako> help guys i kind of broke my system i no longer gets my Huawei modem E153 recognised in modem mode by network manager, this happened after i  installed wader-core and betavine connection manager but uninstalling them does not solve  the situation , any help
<tdn> Can I select one folder to be encrypted with ecryptfs instead of my entire home folder? Is this possible via Right click > Properties or similar?
<MrChrisDruif> tdn: Before Ubuntu 9.04 (if I remember correct) it was normal that only certain folders were/could be encrypted. The means to achieve this I don't know
<tdn> How do I find out?
<tdn> I have one folder with sensitive data. I would like to encrypt it.
<MrChrisDruif> tdn: I'm googling it right now for ya :D
<MrChrisDruif> tdn: Your on Ubuntu 10.10?
<MrChrisDruif> tdn: This tutorial might help you: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/create-encrypted-password-protected-folders-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/ :)
<bioterror> obengdako, sorry, I cannot help. can you post your problem to ubuntuforums and beginners talk
<obengdako> bioterror, thanks man
<halpbatman> bioterror: hey so i took your advice and installed it using ext2 on usb
<geirha> I believe it used to zip the folder, then encrypt it with pgp. If you don't have a pgp-key, the option may not appaer.
<bioterror> halpbatman, good
<halpbatman> bioterror: but when i boot.. i get an error saying gave up waiting for root
<bioterror> really
<halpbatman> bioterror: it says dev/sdf2 doesnt' exist
<bioterror> halpbatman, use UUID for the grub ;)
<halpbatman> bioterror: /dev/sdf2 is the usb
<halpbatman> bioterror: UUID?
<bioterror> !uuid
<ubot2> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<halpbatman> bioterror: so go to grub commandline and type that in?
<bioterror> if your grub uses /dev/sdf2 for the kernel, then it should be replaced wit UUID
<bioterror> my pendrives are downstairs, and I'm about to make food, so I'm not going to get them ;)
<halpbatman> bioterror: gotcha I'll give that a try thx
<halpbatman> bioterror: i think i fixed it
<halpbatman> when i ran blkid
<halpbatman> it registers my usb as /dev/sdb2 not /dev/sdf2
<halpbatman> bioterror: i mean not fix.. know what's wrong.
<tdn> MrChrisDruif, thanks.
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome tdn :)
<halpbatman> bioterror: got it working! thx!
<halpbatman> bioterror: does this mean i have to press e and edit the grub every time i boot? or is there a permanent solution
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> linux/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic root=UUID=ab2ccc13-c26e-40d5-adf
<bioterror> a-70aed3e8a78f ro single
<bioterror> you might have root=/dev/sdb2?
<halpbatman> bioterror: got it it's working now
<halpbatman> bioterror: thx :D
<bioterror> with UUID?
<halpbatman> bioterror: yeah
<bioterror> now you can use it every where
<bioterror> doesnt matter how many hdd's that compuer has attached
<bioterror> it will always read the UUID
<halpbatman> bioterror: sweet
<halpbatman> bioterror: one question
<halpbatman> bioterror: so the boot loader wasn't able to locate my root folder correctly because it was pointing at the wrong drive or a drive that doesn't exist (i.e. /dev/sdb1)
<halpbatman> bioterror: so we fixed that issue by using UUID instead
<halpbatman> bioterror: does that mean I have to fix the location of swap space using UUID as well?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> yes, in the /etc/fstab
<bioterror> UUID=f20180a3-4b35-47dd-8e38-ef14e3d2dad1 none            swap    sw   0 0
<bioterror> something like that
<halpbatman> bioterror: okay thx..
<halpbatman> bioterror: yeah i figured since it got one partition wrong it'd get the other one wrong too
<tdn> MrChrisDruif, I saw your guide to encrypted folder. However, this uses truecrypt and not ecryptfs.
<tdn> MrChrisDruif, also, truecrypt is not even included in ubuntu. Not available from standard repositories.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...I'll go look again later....now busy with school project
<MrChrisDruif> tdn: This might be a better thing/guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<wolfpack> duanedesign: How to report a bug which is in development phase and has not been released yet?I want to report bug on randy-qt .
<tdn> MrChrisDruif, that explains how to set up encrypted home. I just want to encrypt a specific folder.
<MrChrisDruif> This should be about private: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome#Encrypted%20Private but I'll check later to see if I can find a more detailed tutorial
<MrChrisDruif> That part*
<johnny77> If I used add-apt-repositories to add a ppa should it be in my sources file?
<MrChrisDruif> johnny77: Yeah...
<MrChrisDruif> Should be....but not a ppa:someppa/ppa
<MrChrisDruif> a=as
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: that is what I thought, but I added a chromium beta build that I want to comment out, but don't see anything that I would think is it.
<MrChrisDruif> Which ppa did you try to add?
<johnny77> ppa:chromium-daily/beta
<johnny77> the file is /etc/apt/sources.list <- is that the correct file?
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: ^^
<MrChrisDruif> If you go to Update Manager, you should be able to find the ppa's
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: oops, I should of mentioned that this is my minimal instalation no update mnanger :)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> That sources.list only shows default sources apparently
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: I found it.
<MrChrisDruif> You too? Where was it?
<MrChrisDruif> (Other channel also found his problem/file)
<johnny77> there is a folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d in it is the added lists.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...with what program can you open it?
<tdn> MrChrisDruif, I think that guide is quite dated. Also, I do not see how it describes encrypting a single folder.
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: in that folder there are lists just like sources.list. You can open them with nano, gedit or any text editor you want.
<MrChrisDruif> johnny77: I tried one of those files and couldn't open with gedit, hence my question...
<MrChrisDruif> tdn: I don't know.....maybe someone else might know....most of the time in the evening (around 18:00UTC) it gets more active....maybe try again then?
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: They are openig in nano just fine. I dunno.
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: what error is gedit giving you?
<MrChrisDruif> /etc/apt/sources.list.d is a directory.
<MrChrisDruif> Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: Yes, that /etc/apt/sources.list.d is a directory. In it is individual files like the sources.list
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<tdn> MrChrisDruif, ok. Thanks.
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: Did you find the files?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah
<johnny77> Can software cause DMA errors or is that just a sign the RAM is going bad?
<hggdh> johnny77, usually a sign of bad RAM
<johnny77> hggdh: thank you.
<raju> IAmNotThatGuy: hi
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello raju
<johnny77> Is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu without formatting?
<charlie-tca> not without erasing / and /etc
<charlie-tca> You do not have to format, though
<johnny77> when I try to install/remove anything I get a long list of dependency errors  with a request to try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages - When I do I end in a error says something about a dependency cycle.
<charlie-tca> Are you using "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<charlie-tca> with no package names, right?
<johnny77> charlie-tca: yup.
<charlie-tca> hm, you got me now. I want to know the answer too!
<johnny77> charlie-tca: I'm trying to manually install some of the dependencies from the CD
<johnny77> charlie-tca: I found the error libc6 depends on findutils, but findutils depends on libc6. if I try to install either, they end in a dependency error.
<charlie-tca> thanks
<johnny77> how do I fix it. Will it help to try to install both at the same time?
<johnny77> charlie-tca: any ideas?
<hggdh> johnny77, did you run 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<hggdh> and if you did, what was the output?
<johnny77> hggdh: yes, and it gave me an error that libc6 could not be installed because dependencies where not met.
<hggdh> johnny77, please pastebin the complete output
<johnny77> hggdh: it changed now it is -> E: Could not preform immediate configuration on 'libgcc1'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<hggdh> I still would like to see the command you issued plus *complete* output
<johnny77> I've got to go now... I'll be back around 3:00 if your still here I'll try to pastebin it.
<johnny77> hggdh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578485/
<hggdh> johnny77, I wonder what you have done. Even base-files is being *installed* -- which means something is completely broken on you system
<aveilleux> johnny77: Try running a sudo apt-get autoremove; just clean up a little
<hggdh> I wonder if there is actually anything left that allows apt-get to work...
<aveilleux> johnny77: Alternately, if you have Aptitude installed, try using that instead
<hggdh> well, not even dpkg is installed
<aveilleux> oh crikey
<hggdh> this is actually an example of a quite hosed system...
<johnny77> hggdh: could it be some file that lists what is installed and what is not got messed up?
<johnny77> aveilleux: sudo apt-get autoremove -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578498/
<charlie-tca> Good experience for someone trying to learn the command line
<johnny77> charlie-tca: thanks for the optimism :)
<charlie-tca> johnny77: looking at the pastebins, I would say it is time to reinstall completely, including that format :-)
<hggdh> yes, sounds like it. Your system currently does not even have dpkg, which makes efforts to recover quite difficult
<hggdh> johnny77, how did you end up in this situation?
 * charlie-tca thinks that was the easy part ;-)
<johnny77> but it does have dpkg
<johnny77> hggdh: I have no idea how this happened. Possibly started with a failed attempt to install opera.
<hggdh> johnny77, dpkg is in the list of packages to install, from your pastebin
<aveilleux> johnny77: What? Did you not try to install from the Opera repos?
<johnny77> hggdh: I understand that. That is why I suggested there might be a file that dpkg looks at to see what is installed is messed up or misplaced.
<hggdh> johnny77, ok. Do you have the packages you need under /var/cache/apt/archives?
<johnny77> aveilleux: I downloaded from opera's website then tried to install the deb. It was not in the ubuntu repository.
<hggdh> indeed it will not be, opera is closed source
<aveilleux> johnny77: Opera has a repository.
<johnny77> hggdh: there is a huge list of files in that folder
<hggdh> johnny77, look at /var/cache/apt/archives for dpkg*.deb; then 'sudo dpkg -i' the latest one
<johnny77> aveilleux: how am I supposed to know that if opera's website does not tell me?
<hggdh> the whole point is we have no idea how much destruction was done to your system; you can try to recover by dpkg -i all basic missing dependencies
<aveilleux> johnny77: I usually Google for a program name + "repository" to see if there's an actively-maintained one
<johnny77> hggdh: are you saying to install that whole folder?
<johnny77> aveilleux: +1 a quick search showed that on opera's page there is a repository. But I still say it should say that on the main page.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Unfortunately that's a side-effect of being a company; they're aiming for uniformity across their downloads pages. Though I believe the installed version has an auto-updater.
<hggdh> johnny77, no, not the whole folder. Right now just dpkg -i the latest dpkg*.deb package you have there
<johnny77> hggdh: I got a pre-dependency error needs libbz2-1.0 Trying to install that now.
<hggdh> johnny77, correct
<johnny77> libbz2-1.0 needs libc6 which i already know needs findutils but can't install findutils because it needs libc6.
<johnny77> aveilleux: I think the problem stems from when I tried to install from the opera deb it did not go and fetch the dependencies which left it all screwed up.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Failing to fetch deps wouldn't give you this problem.
<hggdh> johnny77, from the /var/cache/apt/archive: sudo dpkg -i on latest .deb for libc6 and findutils AT THE SAME TIME
<johnny77> aveilleux: then I have no idea what cause it.
<hggdh> johnny77, not having the deps would not be a problem. This is different, something else you did.
<johnny77> hggdh: You mean something like sudo dpkg -i libc6 findutils ?
<johnny77> I really don't want to format/reinstall because I'll have to build up from a CLI again, but honestly if you think that might be easier than I guess that is what I'll do.
<hggdh> johnny77, *full* file name for the latest debs under /var/cache/apt/archive
<hggdh> johnny77, unfortunately it certainly will be easier...
<johnny77> hggdh: I just wonder what I did... :|
<johnny77> starting to format/reinstall.
<aveilleux> What's the name of the program that runs when you hit Alt+F2? gnome-launch or something?
<Axlin> found a site that says it's gnome-run, but i don't see it specifically in synaptic
<aveilleux> Google says gnome-do
<aveilleux> But that has a ton of Mono deps that I'd personally prefer to avoid
<pedro3005> gnome-do isn't standard afaik
<pedro3005> at least it used not to be
<Axlin> yeah gnome-do is a lot different than the standard run dialog
<aveilleux> ...oh, there's no F2 key on this keyboard anbyway
<aveilleux> anyway*
<Axlin> i'm not even sure gnome-do is being developed any more. it's been a long time since their last release. i think they're focused on docky now
<aveilleux> Oh, gnome-launch-box looks pretty
<aveilleux> and it has no deps
<Axlin> i haven't tried that one yet. i use kupfer right now myself. synapse is nice too, but it's a young project
<aveilleux> (that aren't already installed with GNOME)
<johnny77> aveilleux: if you care, I got it reinstalled and it's up and running. Just need to reinstall everything :)
<johnny77> aveilleux: if you care, I got it reinstalled and it's up and running. Just need to reinstall everything :)
<aveilleux> johnny77: Aw, sorry to hear that. At least it got resolved.
<johnny77> aveilleux: no problem.
<aveilleux> Is there a way to disable an audio device? I have a USB speaker attached to my machine, but Ubuntu likes defaulting to the analog audio out (which has nothing attached)
<holstein> aveilleux: i usually go to the bios
<holstein> but you could blacklist it
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: In the sound menu? (System > Sound)
<aveilleux> holstein: herp, I totally forgot about doing that. Thanks
<holstein> there are other ways in the menu though
<holstein> ^^ like that
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: It is, but there's no way to totally disable the option to use that hardsware
<aveilleux> hardware*
<holstein> also, the package pavucontrol has more options
<MrChrisDruif> Just selecting the source you want to use should make it default, right?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: You'd think that, but I've had to change the output on boot every time
<aveilleux> anyway brb
<aveilleux> Decided to just disable it in BIOS. Thanks for the suggestions, though.
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome aveilleux :)
<MrChrisDruif> Did someone come by asking about Encrypting folders?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-11
<anna> Hello.
<anna> Can someone recommend a client other then rhythmbox for streaming radio to my linux?
<anna> Would use songbird but it has been discontinued.
<JackyAlcine> Banshee.
<dj_ribale> ^I agree
<anna> Would Guayadeque stream radio or does it just do local music?
<dj_ribale> Clementine is good too if u like amarok based player
<anna> Would Guayadeque stream radio or does it just do local music?
<aveilleux> anna: Since it uses the gstreamer framework, I assume it can capture online streams. Let me do some digging.
<aveilleux> anna: http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.php?p=/page/using_radio
<anna> Sweet thank you Aveilleux. Also Alphur I switched off Linux Mint to Maverick Meericat Ubuntu and had no install or boot issues. Thank you for the advice, it was much appreciated.
<alphur> anna, that's great, hope you get things working the way you want
<anna> I got my printer working for the first time ever on linux. I have always had such a hard time with these HP printers and Linux.
<aveilleux> anna: Simply install the hplip package and you should be all set
<anna> How do you guys do the red text responses like that?
<aveilleux> anna: I place your name somewhere in my response and it highlights you. If you said "aveilleux" it would notify for me and draw my attention.
<aveilleux> example anna
<charlie-tca> My turn to ask questions. Can anyone/someone tell me how to install from usb flash drives?
<aveilleux> charlie-tca: install Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I can't seem to get it to work from a usb drive
<aveilleux> charlie-tca: Have you tried using unetbootin?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> I want to be able to use these drives I wasted money on
<aveilleux> charlie-tca: You can always reformat the drive after you're finished. There's nothing stopping you from that.
<JackyAlcine> charlie-tca, I'm actually running off a USB stick at the moment, but either the Startup Disk Utility in Ubuntu or UNetbootin should work.
<yax51> how do I remove a program that is install in /sys?
<duanedesign> hello yax51
<yax51> duanedesign: hello
<duanedesign> yax51: what are you trying to remove?
<iggy19> yax51: if you installed it with a package manager (synaptic or apt, say) you should be able to remove it with the same.
<yax51> asusg50oled daemon, and no I didn't install it with such...
<iggy19> yax51: stumped me
<iggy19> ;-)
<holstein> how was it installed yax51 ?
<duanedesign> yax51: did you use: make, make install?
<yax51> holstein: downloaded the .tgz from asusg50oled.sf.net, unzipped it, and ran make, make install
<yax51> duanedesign: yes
<holstein> is there uninstall info in the readme?
<holstein> i guess if you track down where everything went, and remove it...
<iggy19> yax51: you are now seeing the power and glory of using a package manager
<duanedesign> yax51: if you still have the directory where you installed from try
<duanedesign> make uninstall
<duanedesign> if the make file does not have uninstall, maybe try the read me file
<duanedesign> instead of make install, use checkinstall. Then the package manager will be aware of the program and make removal easier
<yax51> ok, checkinstall asks for a decription
<yax51> so I write a decription for the package, and I get this message: /usr/bin/checkinstall: line 1198: description-pak: No such file or directory
<duanedesign> ahh.
<duanedesign> you need to install the checkinstall package
<yax51> iggy19: amen!!
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<yax51> duanedesign: I did, sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<duanedesign> oh i see, it is getting an error in the checkinstall file
<yax51> The package documentation directory ./doc-pak does not exist.
<yax51> Should I create a default set of package docs?  [y]:
<duanedesign> it is supposed to create a  description-pak file
<duanedesign> if one does not exist
<duanedesign> did you call checkinstall with sudo?
<yax51> yes, get the same message
<yax51> so I would cd to the directory I want removed correct?
<yax51> then checkinstall?
<duanedesign> no
<yax51> ok
<duanedesign> you would use checkinstall inplace of make install when installing
<duanedesign> that would make the package manager aware of the package and make uninstalling easier
<duanedesign> not sure it would help now. More of a for future reference
<holstein> not something you can run recursively though
<duanedesign> yax51: do you have the original folder you downloaded?
<yax51> yes
<duanedesign> if you cd into that directory and run  'sudo make uninstall'
<duanedesign> does anything happen?
<yax51> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<duanedesign> yeah they did not include an uninstall rule
<duanedesign> yax51: might see if the read me has any suggestions for removal
<holstein> but you should be able to look and see what all went where
<holstein> and rm it al
<holstein> l
<yax51> whats the command for remove directory?
<iggy19> yax51: rmdir
<yax51> thanks
<iggy19> be careful not to trash things your system needs!
<holstein> yeah, i would look around for a file that says what went where
<yax51> of course! just trying to remove the asus oled saemon
<iggy19> yax51: someone wiser than myself may be able to make the following command more useful (this one is going to produce a ton of output), but maybe it'll yield something useful.  It would be great to be able to sort the output by date, which would let you nail all the files changed at the time you ran make install.  Commands to try: "sudo ls / -alR |grep 2011-03-10 >/home/<uname>/Desktop/ChangedFiles.txt" should give you a file of all f
<yax51> thanks I'll look into into it, but I may not be that wiser someone, as it is I barely know what I'm doing
<yax51> as for the removal of the program I gave up, I was really just trying to so a fresh install. and revert all changes back to default...but it's not that important
<yax51> and my sister made cheesecake!
<iggy19> yax51: sounds like all is good in the world
<yax51> yup, now just need ot learn to modify a .class file, change the command so that my oled display can show my GPU temp ;)
<yax51> ok so that problem I was having earlier?
<yax51> I think I figured out what was going on
<yax51> what I thought was part of the asusg50oled program, turns out is the driver for my asus oled display...
<yax51> fancy me trying to remove the driver for the very thing I am trying to work with!
<iggy19> I figured asusg50oled *was* your display driver.  Just since it had the phrase "oled" in it.
<yax51> ok heres another question is there a way to run Nvidia X server from the terminal?
<bioterror> startx?
<JackyAlcine> I usually ran, xinit.
<bioterror> and dont you forget to add something to .xinitrc
<yax51> basically what I am trying to do is run the GPU temp in Nvidia X server within the terminal
<yax51> I could use nvclock, but nvclock doesn't want to work with my oled daemon...although it should
<JackyAlcine> What is Ground Control used for?
<yax51_> anyone know anything about remote desktop?
<yax51_> I found a tutorial to connect via windows, and it works, however I should be able to control my desktop right?
<bioterror> I would suggest VNC
<yax51_> VNC?
<bioterror> !vnc | yax51_
<ubot2> yax51_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<yax51_> cool thanks!
<yax51_> I havent tried !freeNX yet, but I was able to connect via my windows machine, but I have no control, like I should, and the screen is all messed up
<yax51> woot woot!!
<yax51> got it figured out!!
<yax51> now I can access my computer remotely!!
<bioterror> good
<MrChrisDruif> Awesomeness
<johnny77> I'm having trouble with chromium and flashplugin. I installed flashplugin-nonfree. If I play a video in YouTude it's b/w and messed up a little. But if I pop out the video in it's own window it plays corectly. Any ideas?
<bioterror> johnny77, is your system 64bit?
<johnny77> bioterror: nope.
<bioterror> I have to say weird
<johnny77> bioterror: I can get it to play so it's not a big deal, but I thought if someone had an idea.
<bioterror> is it just youtube?
<bioterror> how about vimeo?
<johnny77> i'll check.
<bioterror> http://vimeo.com/20736222
<bioterror> that video for example ;)
<johnny77> bioterror: it's a little choppy.
<bioterror> choppy?
<johnny77> it's not a smooth movie. Is it supposed to just from frame to frame?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> what does top say for your CPU usage?-)
<johnny77> bioterror: it was almost 90%
<bioterror> hoho
<bioterror> you need faster computer for vimeo ;)
<bioterror> but vimeo had colors
<johnny77> yup.
<duanedesign> johnny77: might look at lovinglinux's blog http://www.webgapps.org/flash/issues-and-solutions
<johnny77> ok, thanks. I gotta run for a few bbl.
<duanedesign> o/
<Dangr_> I listen to ESPN radio via their streaming Flash player... but it crashes after about 15 minutes... any suggestions to make Flash not suck so much?
<Dangr_> Right now I'm using FireFox as my primary browser... I haven't tried Chrome at all... don't know if that makes a difference
<holstein> cant hurt to try it
<holstein> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Dangr_> holstein: Sorry wandered off my computer. I have chrome already, just haven't loaded the page in it :P I'll give that a try now.
<Dangr_> holstein: isn't chromium the developer builds and Chrome the official release? I get the terminology confused since I don't give much thought to Chromium typically
<bioterror> !gnomepanel
<ubot2> Factoid 'gnomepanel' not found
<bioterror> :(
<holstein> Dangr_: chromium is in the repos
<holstein> makes it easy to install
<Dangr_> holstein: Ahhhh OK I see, cool thanks didn't know that
<holstein> not that installing chrome is really all that hard
<Dangr_> lol true
<bioterror> chrome has flash and spyware bundles, chromium doesnt
<bioterror> bundled
<bioterror> those are the differences
<holstein> yeah, theres an extra package for chromium
<holstein> for mp3 playback and all that
<Dangr_> bioterror: Hm, didn't know that either. Would that make Chrome a bit better at handing, lets say, Flash as opposed to Firefox?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> it just makes G happy
<Dangr_> hahaha
<bioterror> as they know what kind og ads to show you
<bioterror> of
<bioterror> once you insta.. chromium and all needed files by using apt-get, you dont have to worry about things
<Dangr_> That's good to know too. I just use flash for YouTube and ESPN Radio when I can't get to a TV so I don't use it a whole lot
 * bioterror is a typomaster 2k
<Dangr_> lol
<bioterror> yeah, flashs only function for me is also mvids from youtube and some akward swf/flv files ;)
<Dangr_> :-D
<bioterror> but
<bioterror> youtube.com/html5
<bioterror> you dont need flash with chroimium for youtube
<Dangr_> ahhh yeah, I haven't been by there in a while, I should check that out again
<Dangr_> I also noticed Apple.com has been using HTML5 for a lot of things now
<Dangr_> that have that "Flash" feel :P
<johnny77> bioterror: I just tried to opt-in on the html5 for youtube.com after disabling the flash plugin and it says a plugin is missing.
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> ill check when I get to home, or to my parents later
<bioterror> daughter decided we should spend our weekend at my folks
<bioterror> so ill be a little less in here answering to your trivial problems
<Dangr_> lol
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: sudo apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: that is for chromium-browser btw.
<johnny77> JoeMaverickSett: thanks! At some point I'll be able to help as often as I myself need help. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: :)
<JoeMaverickSett> rock on! ;)
<bioterror> johnny77, html5 worked for me
<bioterror> johnny77, http://ricecows.org/youtube-html5.png
<johnny77> bioterror: i got it working now. thanks
<bioterror> good
<jerk_> hey there..... I just need to know whether it's normal for a lot of options to show up on my boot menu every time update my ubuntu 10.04?
<charlie-tca> jerk_: if there was a kernel update, yes
<charlie-tca> it will add two entries each time
<jerk_> yeah.. that's it
<jerk_> one is marked "recovery mode"
<jerk_> but the thing is... now there are about six or seven of these... and can I trim down the list some?
<wolfpack> yes you can
<wolfpack> jerk_: There are 2 ways wither remove the old kernels completely or to just remove the entries
<wolfpack> either*
<jerk_> okay..
<jerk_> could you please tell me how to do both?
<wolfpack> jerk_: For first option 1) Open synaptic manager and check the old kernel headers and mark for complete removal. Please take care while choosing the kernel
<wolfpack> jerk_: For more help check this : http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/remove-kernel-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-grub/
<jerk_> will do
<jerk_> thanks
<bioterror> gunndawg, long time no see
<gunndawg> hey hey
<gunndawg> yeah I have been away
<gunndawg> whats goin on?
<gunndawg> bioterror, gotta see if I remember how to use ubuntu again, lol
<DarkwingDuck> Heh... I haven't used gnome side of ubuntu in years
<gunndawg> DarkwingDuck, what do you use ?
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntu
<gunndawg> oh ok
<gunndawg> I need to get back into the swing of things here on linux and get my development going again
<gunndawg> I kinda got sucked into Starcraft 2 :(
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<gunndawg> great game btw ;)
<gunndawg> oops, wrong button
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-12
<kristian-aalborg> sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r) <--- this command wants to fetch 850 megs?
<JackyAlcine> kristian-aalborg, you're building the kernel, what'd you expect? :P I think that's approriate.
<kristian-aalborg> JackyAlcine: it wants X, a bunch of fonts, LaTeX...
<JackyAlcine> Hmm, that's a bit odd.
<kristian-aalborg> this happens now and then... no biggie
<oldos2er> any beginners here?
<oldos2er> i still feel like a beginner even though i've been using ubuntu for 3 1/2 years
<nit-wit> we are all beginners a something eh
<oldos2er> i suppose so
<nit-wit> Linux to myself about the same time using here as well, no windows history to be clouded with though lol.:)
<oldos2er> everyone must be out, ubuntu channels are quiet tonight
<oldos2er> my windows history is long ago and far away too
<nit-wit> I have learned it after the open source its like playing pong
<oldos2er> funny
<nit-wit> W7 is not bad but what a hassle if your not a gamer or reallly need it.
<oldos2er> after amnesia: the dark descent, pong sucks
<oldos2er> i used vista for a few days, because i had to. haven't seen or tried 7
<oldos2er> bye for now
<yax51> ok, so I've been playing around with ubuntu 10.10, and LOVE it!! just found some really cool desktop effects among others
<yax51> was wondering if anyone else knew any really cool things I can play around with....
<bioterror> yax51, you can play with conky, for example
<yax51> conky is cool, although it doesn't display any GPU information, I've been using nvclock for that
<yax51> plus with my oled daemon, I get all the sys monitoring stuff (CPU usage and temp, network traffic, email and IM alerts, Battery notification, music title, artist info via amarok, ect.)
<yax51> if you have an oled I HIGHLY recommend this....
<duanedesign> morning all
<erdinc> hello.
<erdinc> nobody here?
<erdinc> i have ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, and i couldn't write a dvd with any program..
<erdinc> Also command line.
<holstein> hey erdinc
<holstein> what are you trying to write?
<holstein> i would try and make sure its not something to do with codecs
<holstein> and just try burning a data DVD
<erdinc> yes, i have alredy tried to wrie data dvd
<holstein> erdinc: whats the error?
<erdinc> it just writes iso image on brasero
<erdinc> but i can't write cd or dvd or rw media
<holstein> OK
<holstein> do you get an error?
<erdinc> no
<holstein> or do you not see the optical drive from the burner?
<duanedesign> erdinc: ahh, it is writing the iso and not the files?
<erdinc> no
<erdinc> i can't write both, iso and the normal data files
<duanedesign> ohh
<duanedesign> i was going to suggest. Right click on the ISO image file and choose Write to Disc
<erdinc> i have tried cdrecord, brasero, dvdtools etc
<erdinc> ok, i try for you just now
<holstein> im still not sure whats going on BUT
<holstein> if you start the programs from the terminal
<holstein> open terminal and type brasero
<holstein> you *should* get some output there
<duanedesign> that is a good idea.
<erdinc> ok.
<holstein> potentially helpful trouble-shooting output
<erdinc> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/root/.config/brasero/brasero.session"
<erdinc> i get this message on the console
<holstein> erdinc: are you running it as root?
<erdinc> yes
<erdinc> with sudo
<holstein> try as normal user
<erdinc> okay
<erdinc> same thing, brasero opened with gui
<holstein> right
<holstein> see if you can reproduce the failure you are experiencing
<holstein> and check the terminal output
<erdinc> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/root/.config/brasero/brasero.session"
<erdinc> no
<erdinc> not that
<erdinc> sorry
<erdinc> $ brasero
<erdinc> (brasero:5136): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.20.1/gobject/gsignal.c:2387: instance `0x984d628' has no handler with id `1507'
<erdinc> (brasero:5136): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.20.1/gobject/gsignal.c:2387: instance `0x984d628' has no handler with id `1508'
<holstein> erdinc: im thinking those are OK
<holstein> try the burn
<duanedesign> wait
<duanedesign> sorry. I meant
<erdinc> yes, i want to burn but
<duanedesign> Are you logged in a root?
<erdinc> i don't want to a iso file :)
<erdinc> i want a real dvd :)
<erdinc> no i'm a normal user
<holstein> erdinc: OK, choose whatever you want
<duanedesign> ok
<holstein> and read the error output
<erdinc> ok.
<erdinc> just a minute
<holstein> erdinc: is it this simple?
<holstein> go to 'project'
<holstein> and choose 'new project'
<holstein> and select project type
<erdinc> $ growisofs -dvd-compat -input-charset=ISO-8859-1 -Z /dev/sdc -R -J -pad "/home/erdinc/Desktop/interpol.mp3"
<erdinc> :-( unable to open64("/dev/sdc",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<geirha> sdX are harddrives
<geirha> ls /dev/scd*
<holstein> erdinc: what is that from?
<holstein> trying to burn interpol.mp3 as an audio disc?
<erdinc> scd is my dvdrom
<erdinc> no holstein
<erdinc> no
<erdinc> it's a data
<erdinc> it doesn't matter
<geirha> scd != sdc
<erdinc> mp3 pdf, a directory
<erdinc> i can change it for you
<erdinc> ok geirha
<erdinc> ok geirha$ growisofs -dvd-compat -input-charset=ISO-8859-1 -Z /dev/scd -R -J -pad "/home/erdinc/Desktop/interpol.mp3"
<erdinc> :-( unable to open64("/dev/scd",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<erdinc> do you know a command which i can see my drives?
<geirha> erdinc: Yes, /dev/scd does not exist, it'll be /dev/scd0 or /dev/scd1 etc. That's why I suggested you run  ls /dev/scd*
<erdinc>  /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<erdinc> #
<erdinc> # Use 'vol_id --uuid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<erdinc> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<erdinc> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<erdinc> #
<erdinc> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<erdinc> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<geirha> Also, /dev/dvd is probably a symlink to the correct device
<erdinc> # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<erdinc> UUID=efb43c84-e1b5-48bd-8fdb-25c8fe4644df /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<erdinc> # /dev/sda6 was on /dev/sda7 during installation
<erdinc> UUID=c496955f-1d8b-4cbb-b87b-d00578047192 /dev/sda6       ext3    relatime        0       2
<erdinc> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<erdinc> UUID=875e2507-1f49-4785-b1a2-b3fc1dd3089a none            swap    sw              0       0
<erdinc> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<holstein> erdinc: you're going to need to pastebin
<erdinc> ~
<erdinc> ~
<erdinc> ~
<erdinc> okay, i see scd0
<erdinc> and try
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<erdinc> $ growisofs -dvd-compat -input-charset=ISO-8859-1 -Z /dev/scd0 -R -J -pad "/home/erdinc/Desktop/interpol.mp3"
<erdinc> :-( /dev/scd0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0
<erdinc> what's pastebin?
<holstein> its the thing you paste all that into
<holstein> so you dont flood the channel like that ^^
<erdinc> okay :)
<holstein> :)
<geirha> erdinc: Do you have more than one optical drives?
<holstein> OR other media
<erdinc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579304/
<erdinc> no i don't have another devices and media
<erdinc> but it can't me
<holstein> erdinc: i think changing media might be a good step
<erdinc> no
<holstein> AH
<holstein> ok
<geirha> Well, you've probably burned something to the dvd you have in the drive right now.
<holstein> erdinc: good luck to you :)
<erdinc> holstein thanks, but my english is not so good
<erdinc> and i can't find the rigth words
<holstein> erdinc: no worries
<holstein> i gotta run
<erdinc> the trouble is not new!
<holstein> geirha seems to be on the right track :)
<erdinc> the version of my ubuntu is 9.04
<erdinc> :)
<geirha> 9.04 is no longer supported
<erdinc> i tried the another medias but it's not ok
<erdinc> yeah i know
<erdinc> i wan't to install 10.10
<erdinc> and i can't install it for that reason
<erdinc> :)
<erdinc> i downloaded iso 10.10
<erdinc> and i can't burn the disc
<erdinc> and i want the install from harddisc
<erdinc> everything is okay
<erdinc> but i have some important files
<erdinc> and i want to burn a few dvd with these
<holstein> erdinc: maybe you can go to another machine?
<holstein> a friends machine?
<erdinc> haha
<holstein> just for that 10.10 burn?
<erdinc> :)
<erdinc> yes
<holstein> upgrading might solve all these issues anyways
<geirha> erdinc: are you sure you have the right type of dvd recordable? dvd-r vs dvd+r
<erdinc> it will be that i think so
<erdinc> :)
<holstein> you wont have to troubleshoot a box that you are abandoning anyways
<erdinc> geirha, i have philips dvd-r
<erdinc> and the dvd driwe can burn dvd
<erdinc> writes so on the cove on dvdrom
<erdinc> :D
<erdinc> do you have another idea geirha or holstein?
<geirha> Hm. Then it sounds like a driver issue, or possibly the dvd-recorder is failing.
<erdinc> i see, thanks for your helps.
<erdinc> geirha and holstein
<erdinc> i'll try to another computer.
<geirha> I'd try upgrading to 9.10, and then to 10.04 and then try again.
<erdinc> okay, it can works, it's so logical :D
<geirha> Btw, you can order an Ubuntu CD by mail btw ... completely free, no shipping costs or anything.
<erdinc> yes, but i don't have much time.
<erdinc> upgrade is more logical.
<geirha> Sure. Nice to have an Ubuntu CD around though, just in case.
<erdinc> if i find it, it can be good. I think i must go to my friend. I need to use his computer
<lordjj> Hi, can someone tell me how to disable Write Caching on my External USB Hard Drive in Ubuntu? Also will this disable it locally on my machine, or will it affect the external HDD such that wherever I connect it write caching will be disabled?
<lordjj> anyone?
<lordjj> Can someone tell me how to disable Write Caching on my External USB Hard Drive in Ubuntu?
<geirha> What filesystem(s) does it have?
<lordjj> NTFS
<geirha> There's a sync options that make I/O happen synchronously, but I don't think it applies to ntfs.
<geirha> So I don't think it's possible, at least not with NTFS.
<geirha> Maybe running sync(1) on it after copying something to it works, but I don't know.
<lordjj> geirha: what command shows me details about mounted drives? Actually I just bought a Seagate 1TB expansion drive, and I'm not sure of filesystem
<geirha> what type of details do you want?
<lordjj> geirha: filesystem
<geirha> A fresh disk typically has no filesystem, you choose that when you partition and format it.
<geirha> Well running   mount  will give you that information (if a little cryptic though)
<geirha> sudo blkid   may be a better option, though it also includes filesystems that are not mounted.
<geirha> (but you can use  df -h  or   mount  to figure out which are mounted)
<lordjj> geirha: I found it woth blkid
<lordjj> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Expansion Drive" UUID="087419B67419A788" TYPE="ntfs"
<lordjj> geirha: It's just that I heard that write chaching can cause corrupted data in case of power out or sudden removal. What can I do about that?
<KinkyPinkie> Hey, guys! What do you say, party my place tonight!
<geirha> lordjj: Well, ntfs is designed to handle that. If it doesn't get cleanly unmounted, like if the power is cut, it has measures in place to recover from it.
<geirha> And the way you recover it is by running a filesystem check, which automatically fixes it.
<geirha> However, that's not possible from Linux, you must have windows to do a filesystem check on ntfs.
<lordjj> geirha: Ok, I didn't know that. How do I run that in XP?
<geirha> Right-click -> Check drive  or something like that I'd expect.  I'm not very familiar with XP.
<lordjj> geirha: Ok thanks. Btw, out-of-topic: I've read a lot of troubling reviews about Seagate Expansion drives, I'm somewhat concerned; I thought this'd be the best way to back up my data.
<geirha> lordjj: Though, filesystem check is only needed for the extreme cases. For the simpler cases, it's enough to just get it mounted in windows, then "Safely remove external drive" in windows, to get it unmounted properly.
<geirha> I don't know exactly what is meant by an Expansion drive
<geirha> Is it just a regular external drive you connect with usb?
<lordjj> It's just a 1TB usb external drive
<geirha> I think I've heard they've had a couple of series of external harddrives with a bit higher defect rate than usual. I don't what series that applies to though.
<geirha> I'd try Wikipedia and/or Google.
<igms> hi to all. i think this question asked many times sorry about that i use ubuntu over 2 years and i think it is time for contribution. i am software engineer at a university in Turkiye. i am interesting in development. if anyone show me the path i would be thankful
<geirha> igms: Have you seen http://www.ubuntu.com/community ?
<igms> yeah i ve seen it
<igms> but it can't help much
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu is also good
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> lol
<JoeMaverickSett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development <-- so is this, igms :)
<igms> thanks for quick replies
<igms> i will read these but i think what i need is some advice or some experiences of yours
<popeluvsu> I talked my boyfriend into installing Ubuntu after his Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 14 arrived, he opted to wipe out windows 7 as he fell in love with the trial run from the disc. But now there are some major problems and I'll feel so guilty if I can't resolve them. Can anyone help me troubleshoot a DNS problem?
<bioterror> dns problem
<bioterror> he can ping 8.8.8.8 without a problem?
<popeluvsu> The wifi signal drops out, and when testing on speedtest.net I can't even get through the download speed test
<popeluvsu> --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
<popeluvsu> 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 7010ms
<popeluvsu> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 24.460/28.733/39.172/5.635 ms
<bioterror> nice
<popeluvsu> But then it will drop and not be able to reconnect
<popeluvsu> despite other computers on the wifi network working great
<bioterror> mmm
<popeluvsu> the speed on the mac through speedtest.net will be 9.86 mbps download and 3.88 upload, while this ubuntu10.10 lenovo can't even connect at all
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, was it "lspci |grep Network"
<bioterror> mac
<bioterror> did you say mac
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> lenovo
<popeluvsu> yea, theres a mac in the house
<popeluvsu> but this is a lenovo think pad edge
<bioterror> yeah we would like to know which wlan card you have
<popeluvsu> the lenovo is what im troubleshooting
<popeluvsu>  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: yes. :D
<popeluvsu> this is my first try working on ubuntu so I really appreciate your help:)
<popeluvsu> I did try downloading the WICD Network Manager to use instead, based on forum threads I read. but that would not connect at all.
<popeluvsu> so I switched startup back to the regular network manager.
<bioterror> popeluvsu, JoeMaverickSett will assist you ;)
<popeluvsu> it's just insanely flaky, when connected it is slow, then it drops out and will not reconnect for a long time, sometimes it will not reconnect unless I reboot. thanks so much!
<popeluvsu> thanks joe
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10500411&postcount=19
<JoeMaverickSett> :|
<popeluvsu> thanks bioterror, i see through that link I need to update the bios, is there a beginners step by step somewhere?
<JoeMaverickSett> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<popeluvsu> thanks, ill work through this and report back
<JoeMaverickSett> popeluvsu: also this; http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-flash-your-system-bios-under-linux.html
<popeluvsu1> Hi again, I just read through the BIOS updating links you sent for this Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 14 using Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm a little confused on some fronts.
<stlsaint> popeluvsu1: who was it that sent you that link?
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> it was joe ;)
<popeluvsu1> oh sorry, bioterror and joe were helping
<popeluvsu1> you guys must laugh all day with the silliness in this chat! ha
<ddecator> it has its moments
<popeluvsu1> you are like the ER and everyone just has tunnel vision about their injuries and can't think straight to ask the right questions:)
<bioterror> I'm always laughing
<bioterror> as I'm a hilarious fatty
<popeluvsu1> Anyway, I ran the sudu biosdecode and got a ton of info on my bios that i can't really decipher. From reading I know flashing is scary and risky, and I want to be absolutely sure I'm doing it right before I start
<ddecator> popeluvsu1: that's a good way of looking at it
<ddecator> bioterror: fatties are usually hilarious
<bioterror> popeluvsu1, http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-75111.html
 * ddecator has not idea why we're trying to flash a bios in the first place, so he'll leave you all to it
<ddecator> no*
<bioterror> ddecator, becouse wlan cuts signals and one guy got it fixed with updating BIOS
<ddecator> ...i'm not sure how that would work, but ok
<bioterror> popeluvsu1, download that ISO, burn it with what ever computer you have, boot it and updated it
<bioterror> ddecator, I'm atm. flashing my phone :)
<bioterror> I got so frustrated with my mockia n97, that I decided to go with WindowsMobile, once again
<ddecator> Android FTW :)
<bioterror> how can one phone restart itself during sending an MMS
<ddecator> mine did when i first got it. it rebooted every time i got an email and it tried to notify me. did a factory reset and no troubles since
<popeluvsu1> bioterror: just want to check compatibility based on that link, this may be stupid..but how do I find out what model thinkpadedge I have in ubuntu 10?
<bioterror> lshw |less
<bioterror> should tell
<bioterror> I'm using Windows XP atm. I cant confirm all the commands I'm throwing out of my mind :D
<ddecator> that didn't tell me anything on my system..
<bioterror> should tell
<popeluvsu1> ha, that just said description: computer
<popeluvsu1> ok, so i have this lenovo bios link, it does say the update was released 3 days ago so i guess i would probably want to upgrade regardless of problem right? (sorry i'm scared to do this!)
<popeluvsu1> <---needs coddling, ha
<popeluvsu1> does it matter that I'm not running windows 7?
<bioterror> popeluvsu1, it doesnt matter at all
<popeluvsu> sorry, wifi dropped again
<popeluvsu> Having tons of wifi issues with ubuntu 10.10 on my lenovo thinkpad edge. its my first time using linux at all...do you think I should switch to 10.4 instead? Is that less buggy?
<duanedesign> hello popeluvsu
<popeluvsu> hi!
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: you might try a newer kernel to see if that helps
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: what network card do you have. Could you run the command   lshw -C network
<popeluvsu> duanedesign: I'll try anything, I already tried using a different network controller, updating BIOS to no avail. Can you help me find info on trying a new kernel?
<popeluvsu> RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller
<duanedesign> ok
<popeluvsu> some others have pointed me to an issue on the forums that said updating BIOS helped with this lenovo thinkpad problem, so I downloaded the BIOS ISO, burnt to a disk, and then I couldnt get it to update.
<duanedesign> hmm
<popeluvsu> During the BIOS boot, it gave me 2 options, the first was to update, when I hit enter it said, "you do not need an update at this time" and it cancelled the action
<popeluvsu> the 2nd thing was "update model number" and when I hit enter on that...it gave me a model number already filled in..
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: can you try this command
<popeluvsu> sure.
<duanedesign> lsmod | r8192se_pci
<duanedesign> see if that is the wireless module you have
<popeluvsu> command not found
<popeluvsu> did i copy it wrong?
<popeluvsu> lsmod | r8192se_pci
<duanedesign> ohh sorry
<duanedesign> lsmod | grep r8192se_pci
<popeluvsu> r8192se_pci           469870  0
<popeluvsu> cfg80211              144694  1 r8192se_pci
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> can you try these commands:
<popeluvsu> sure
<popeluvsu> by the way thanks for helping me!
<duanedesign> rmmod r8192se_pci
<duanedesign> then
<duanedesign> modprobe r8192se_pci hwwep=0
<duanedesign> that willl unload then reload the module
<popeluvsu> do i put them in seperately?
<popeluvsu> or one after the other?
<duanedesign> yes one at a time
<popeluvsu> the first one says ERROR: Removing 'r8192se_pci': Operation not permitted
<popeluvsu> the second one does not elicit a response
<duanedesign> oh,, you will likely need to add sudo.
<duanedesign> sudo rmmod r8192se_pci
<duanedesign> then you will have to put in your password
<duanedesign> then run:   sudo modprobe r8192se_pci hwwep=0
<popeluvsu> ok im back
<duanedesign> :)
<popeluvsu> I saw on the forums that people were using this website called speedtest.net to test their connection
<popeluvsu> besides the wifi cutting out over and over, its speed is super slow while its not on the other computer. im gunna check right now:)
<popeluvsu> omg, this is a miracle! thank you duanedesign so far its running fast than ever!
<popeluvsu> i've never gotten a download speed over 2mbps and now its at 14!
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: awesome!
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: ok now
<duanedesign> we are not quite done
<popeluvsu> oooh ok
<popeluvsu> yes, anything that helps i'm willing to do:)
<duanedesign> you will have to that everytime :(
<popeluvsu> oh no!
<duanedesign> so we want to make it happen automagically
<popeluvsu> everytime i restart? or everytime it logs off
<popeluvsu> ?
<popeluvsu> and btw, is this a common issue in 10.10 or a common issue with this wifi card? Im so curious to learn as much as I can:)
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: ok, run this command
<popeluvsu> ready!
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: ls  /etc/modprobe.d/
<duanedesign> it will list the contents of that folder
<duanedesign> we want to see if this file exists
<duanedesign> realtek.conf
<duanedesign> probably is not there
<popeluvsu> do not see it:
<popeluvsu> alsa-base.conf              blacklist-modem.conf
<popeluvsu> blacklist-ath_pci.conf      blacklist-oss.conf
<popeluvsu> blacklist.conf              blacklist-watchdog.conf
<popeluvsu> blacklist-firewire.conf     intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf
<popeluvsu> blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> we will create it
<popeluvsu> i am ready
<duanedesign> run the command:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/realtek.conf
<duanedesign> put this line in the file:
<duanedesign> options r8192se_pci hwwep=0
<popeluvsu> ok, i have a new blank window
<popeluvsu> alright. just save it now?
<duanedesign> then save it and you are done. :)
<popeluvsu> done:)
<popeluvsu> thank you so much duane
<duanedesign> it seems the WEP encoding and decodin is buggy
<duanedesign> so that hwwep=0  turns it off
<popeluvsu> i see, this is so interesting!
<duanedesign> which is fine WPA is better anyway :)
<popeluvsu> so far my wifi is running fantastically.
<popeluvsu> i'm so glad too, because I actually installed this on my boyfriends computer and threw out his windows...he was jazzed about ubuntu until the wireless bug!
<duanedesign> :)
<popeluvsu> I thought I was gunna be in big trouble if i didnt fix it, i've been glued to forums for the past 2 days trying everything!
<popeluvsu> hehe
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: well i am so glad it worked
<popeluvsu> me too thanks again.
<duanedesign> how did you find us?
<popeluvsu> i went through the support tab on ubuntu.com
<popeluvsu> and saw an IRC option
<duanedesign> oh nice
<duanedesign> #ubuntu is always so busy, it is hard to get help in there
<popeluvsu> yes, they even list this chat # on the pidgeon guide
<popeluvsu> pidgin*
<popeluvsu> yes im so relieved to meet folks here. it's a wonderful community, and i hope to contribute one day
<duanedesign> the community is awesome.
<duanedesign> I have made a lot of friends
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: if you do ever want to contribute to the community you should join us on the BEginners Team
<popeluvsu> you wouldnt by chance know a way to videochat between pidgin and ichat or gchat users would you?
<duanedesign> hmm, on pidgin..
<popeluvsu> i would love to be there on beginners team. I'm committed to learning more and more about open source, hoping to pick up python and get better aquainted with linux so maybe one day the gender gap in tech will be a little less severe.
<duanedesign> definetly
<popeluvsu> i tried empathy for the video chat too, but empathy seems really problematic.
<duanedesign> the community is trying really hard to get more diversity on the community
<duanedesign> the folks at #ubuntu-women are really nice
<popeluvsu> oh wow, i didnt even think to check for a women's room
<popeluvsu> so cool!
<popeluvsu> well thank you again, i really truly appreciate this..i was thinking for a minute i would have to go back to windows 7
<duanedesign> pidgin should work for video chat, i think
<popeluvsu> the pidgin video chat seems to activate...and then dissapeer
<popeluvsu> but i notice i can now videochat through gmail in the browser
<popeluvsu> so theres an option at least:)
<duanedesign> might make sure you have these packages installed
<duanedesign> you can run the command:
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<popeluvsu> cool done
<popeluvsu> it said:
<popeluvsu> Reading package lists... Done
<popeluvsu> Building dependency tree
<popeluvsu> Reading state information... Done
<popeluvsu> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<popeluvsu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
<popeluvsu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<popeluvsu> and video camera seems to activate for 1 second (led turns on) but then closes down, chat window closes too
<duanedesign> ohh, also if you have not this is a good package to install as well. It has the mp3, Java, microsoft fonts, dvd support, and flash. Stuff that Ubuntu can not include by default because of licensing and stuff
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<popeluvsu> oooh cool
<duanedesign> usually the first package I install on a new setup :)
<popeluvsu> awesome:)
<popeluvsu> I have a question about the messaging system in gnome...like when an instant message comes in...or any alert, you know the translucent grey window that comes up to tell you.
<popeluvsu> are you supposed to be able to click on that? (dumb question I know)
<popeluvsu> it just seems intuitive that i should be able to click the alert/message and be directed to whatever program is active with it
<popeluvsu> but when i mouse over it just disapeers
<duanedesign> no it is not interactive
<popeluvsu> ha ok
<popeluvsu> i was wondering if i was just missing something!
<duanedesign> funny you should mention it. That has been a debate in the community
<duanedesign> so your not the only one who thinks that is intuitive :)
<popeluvsu> thats funny! I really did intuitively want to click it.
<popeluvsu> haha
<duanedesign> did you say the Gtalk video works in the browser?
<popeluvsu> yes
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> so it not a webcam issue
<popeluvsu> no the camera and mic work well in the browser
<popeluvsu> its not too pressing if you cant find a simple solution! integration in pidgin is nice, but in browser is no problem now that my internet is so fast!
<popeluvsu> also im surprised that facebook chat isnt in pidgin yet
<duanedesign> are you using pidgin or empathy?
<popeluvsu> pidgin but maybe i'll give empathy another try
<popeluvsu> i just went to pidgin because i couldnt get to this irc chat without it:)
<duanedesign> ok, just curious. Some people prefer pidgin
<duanedesign> Xchat is a nice irc application.
<popeluvsu> yea i just tried video chatting to my other computer in empathy now
<popeluvsu> and the same issue happens
<popeluvsu> the camera activates for 1 second..doesnt get a picture and shuts down.
<duanedesign> weird
<popeluvsu> is there a photobooth like application similiar to apple?
<popeluvsu> maybe i should test my camera in other things too
<popeluvsu> hey that package you had me install with the microsoft fonts...after the installation an end-user license agreement took over my terminal
<duanedesign> lol
<popeluvsu> should i just exit out of that? or should i do something "configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<popeluvsu> hehe
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: probably the only one you will ever see in Ubuntu
<popeluvsu> so i'll just exit out of it then:)
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: is their an 'ok' sometimes you have to, I think push the right arrow to get to the ok selection
<popeluvsu> ooh
<popeluvsu> there is an ok, but i couldnt figure out how to engage it
<popeluvsu> enter didnt do it
<popeluvsu> oooh an arrow
<popeluvsu> crazy
<duanedesign> yeah, they are weird
<popeluvsu> so funny, i feel like i've learned a semesters worth in just the past hour
<popeluvsu> ha
<duanedesign> one of the nice things about Ubuntu and Open Source software is no more 25 page User Agreements
<popeluvsu> no more norton anti virus popups, or secret running applications taking up all processors energy
<duanedesign> My iphone alerted me that it had a new User Agreement. I thought who reads all that! No telling what I am agreeing to :P
<popeluvsu> ha
<duanedesign> so true
<duanedesign> not having to worry about virus software is nce
<popeluvsu> i've been on mac for a good few years, they are becoming like Skynet now, but I admit I was totally stunned at the in-usability of the boyfriends Window 7
<popeluvsu> we tried to do simple things on it, and it was just so beyond intuition...the most obstructive design i've ever seen!
<popeluvsu> so even a buggy ubuntu is better than a windows 7
<popeluvsu> though with your help, im on my way to bug-free:)
<popeluvsu> any ideas on how to reactivate some of my hotkeys?
<duanedesign> a lot less 'bloat' too. I have Ubuntu running on older computers that would not even think about running Windows  7
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: what hotkeys are you having problems with?
<popeluvsu> the top keyboard keys for microphone, camera, video and wifi dont do anything
<popeluvsu> though im not sure what theyre supposed to do anyway!
<popeluvsu> the volume keys and brightness keys are working fine though
<duanedesign> popeluvsu:  what type of laptop is it?
<popeluvsu> lenovo thinkpad edge 14
<popeluvsu> hey duane, its ok about the buttons! thanks for everything
<popeluvsu> Im researching a netflix streaming workaround now, still so thrilled about the wifi speed
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: out fo curiousity what kernel are you using. You can find it with the command:  uname -a
<duanedesign> i found some bug reports on the hotkey issue. supposed to be fixed in newer kernels...
<popeluvsu> hey i was looking and couldnt access uname-a
<popeluvsu> command not found, i tried putting sudo in front of it too
<popeluvsu> no dice
<popeluvsu> oooh i didnt put the space
<popeluvsu> my bad
<popeluvsu> 2.6.35-27-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 21:46:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<duanedesign> hmm. ok
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: reaading the bug report. The camera hot key 'should' work
<duanedesign>   The camera hotkey has the following effect:
<duanedesign>   * in camera mode, it takes snapshots
<duanedesign>   * in video mode it starts and stops recording.
<duanedesign> it says you can test it using 'Cheese'. That is a small webcam application
<popeluvsu> cool downloading cheese now to test
<popeluvsu> it works! thanks
<popeluvsu> last small question and then I promise i'm out of your hair
<popeluvsu> is there a way to stream netflix yet or is the DRM still locked down?
<duanedesign> hmm. I am not aware of one. Netflix needs to get with the program!
<popeluvsu> totally. I know that boxee is open source
<popeluvsu> and that runs netflix, so its bizarre to me that they wont update open source for linux
<duanedesign> popeluvsu: companies are slowly starting to notice Linux. A lot of that has to do with Ubuntu's progress to bring OPen Source to the masses.
<duanedesign> s/to bring/in bringing
<PabloRubianes> bye team.. bbl
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-13
<igms> just a question is there anybody know how can i join Ubuntu Beginners Team in launchpad
<ddecator> is it moderated?
<ddecator> oh, restricted
<igms> yeas
<ddecator> igms: you'd have to work towards membership :)
<igms> i didn't get that
<igms> i do some work and they put me the team ? ( sorry about my english )
<ddecator> igms: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership
<r4y> hello
<r4y> what's the difference between this command and this one?:"sudo shutdown -rF now", "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<r4y> and if the filesystem is force checked on every boot what command would set it back to default?
<r4y> I am not having any trouble
<r4y> I am just asking questions for future referencing, I have a text file for it
<AJH101> Different people have different favourite vack up tools. Has anyone got any valid reasons for choosing one over the other?
<nlsthzn> Preference... personal choice... Having specific needs...
<AJH101> Anyone know if Deja Dupe is any better or worse than other backup progs?
<r4y> hello
<r4y> I can't get recordmydesktop to work
<r4y> improper window specification error 2816
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579681/
<r4y> How do I apply this patch?:
<r4y> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63917593/gtk-recordmydesktop_select_window.patch
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<ceroberos> hello guys
<s-fox> =)
<nev> hi all
<nev> i am trying to update a flash plugin for chromium (ubuntu 10.10).
<nev> have downloaded official "install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz" which contains only "libflashplayer.so"i guess i need to use terminal to replace or update the old file. so how do i do this
<nev> sorry :(
<Abhijit> nev, sorry for what?
<nev> pasting and overloading
<holstein> chrome should just play flash right?
<Abhijit> nev, in places -> search for files -> type *.so and search in File systema and there you will get the location and replace that file with your new file. but this may break your flash. but you can try this
<Abhijit> holstein, no
<nev> holstein: yep, usually does but after an ubuntu update  the plugin is now out of date
<holstein> nev: try just updating
<holstein> and using the packages in the repos
<nev> ok found location of file, how do i replace it?
<Abhijit> :-/
<holstein> nev: there should be a readme in the download
<Abhijit> sudo cp file1 file2
<holstein> i would check it out though
<nev> holstein: no readme just .so
<holstein> i cant imagine it being out of date compared to the one in the repos
<holstein> at least not for very long
<holstein> nev: whats the problem with flash?
<nev> halfwaay there, with sudo cp file1 file 2, just got to extract it to somewhere i can find it. cheers for the help guys, dinners ready!!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-05
<philipballew> If someone tells me to find my bridge ipaddress, where would I look for it? bridge is the same as gateway right?
<stlsaint> philipballew: depends on what concept
<philipballew> im setting up a vpn
<stlsaint> bridge as in network bridge?
<stlsaint> philipballew: well yea your bridge is probably the gateway in that sense
<philipballew> im using this guide and in https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html and I beleive it is the address of the bridge interface
<philipballew> my router is a 192.168.1.254 so that would thee the address maybe
<philipballew> isnt networking fun stlsaint
<stlsaint> philipballew: considering i had to get N+ certified i have to make it fun lol
<philipballew> i had get certified for hardware once. there all a pain. If the router is a .254 though, I would probably rut that I guess?
<stlsaint> you sure your router is a .254?
<philipballew> yeah, Its a att default router. Its my parents house. im gonna stash a server here when i am 600 miles away for school
<philipballew> stlsaint,
<stlsaint> philipballew: ssh?
<philipballew> well ssh is currently set up. im setting up a vpn on it.
<philipballew> my school blocks all my favorite sites because they label them as hacker
<philipballew> so im am setting up a vpn
<philipballew> stlsaint,
<philipballew> and also, I need a good way to connect to my system besides ssh.
<philipballew> also, because  I can
<stlsaint> ssh is actually very versatile and robust. Able to handle much of what vpn can if not more and alot easier to manage and setup.
<stlsaint> proxy, encryption, web, etc
<philipballew> yeah, what would I google for to look to set up a ssh tunnel to have from my desktop in my dorm to my server here to not have annoying website restrictions? stlsaint
<philipballew> I think its a reverse ssh tunnel
<philipballew> I have had that before. I might do that. I am wanting a challenge now and think a vpn might be a fun thing to have
<stlsaint> philipballew: correct
<philipballew> I will read the openvpn config file tonight as well
<stlsaint> i never setup openvpn so meh
<philipballew> yeah, me either. If i set up a reverse ssh tunnel I can just use browse the web as if i was on my home's network. Just like a vpn does?
<pleia2> philipballew: it has a lot of extra stuff (we were writing a scalable infrastructure) but the core of openvpn configuration is applicable: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Scalable_Public_Key_Infrastructure_for_both_OpenSWAN_and_OpenVPN
<stlsaint> oh nice
<pleia2> heh, has my old name on it
<stlsaint> lol
 * pleia2 wonders if that can be changed
<stlsaint> pleia2: i downplay openvpn in no way. I just have never used it and i know ssh has very low overhead and resource usage
<pleia2> stlsaint: I use ssh tunnels myself :)
<pleia2> and tinyproxy <3
<philipballew> pleia2, thats what I am thinking of using. I just was wanting a challenge with vpn. but is tiny proxy secure and private?
<pleia2> philipballew: hah, no tinyproxy sucks, but it's easy
<philipballew> I get really annoyed when my schools sysadmins watch what I look at
<stlsaint> lol
<pleia2> openvpn is a fun project to learn, but I'd use ssh for that
<philipballew> pleia2, just set up a reverse ssh tunnel probably?
<stlsaint> philipballew: i suggest getting ssh setup for the stable connection and as you gain experience migrate your setup to openvpn if you still want
<stlsaint> either way its a win :D
<philipballew> well ive been running ssh for a good year and a half since i set up the server
<pleia2> learning more ssh is always good :)
<philipballew> where would be a good place to learn this, or what would I google?
<pleia2> "ssh tunnel"
<pleia2> "tunnel web traffic over ssh"
 * pleia2 shrugs
<philipballew> thank you pleia2
<stlsaint> philipballew: one sec i may have a good link on ssh (MAYBE lol)
<philipballew> its spring break so i have nothing better to do anyway
<philipballew> some people go partying on spring break, I work on my server
<stlsaint> philipballew: this isnt ssh specific but it comes in pretty handy for server stuff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/SystemAdminTopics
 * philipballew loves reading!!!
<philipballew> http://askubuntu.com/questions/45075/how-do-i-route-my-internet-through-a-ssh-tunnel
<pleia2> :)
<stlsaint> philipballew: once i get my servers setup we can see whos more secure ;)
<philipballew> lately ive been building old desktops up and turning them into server clusters. Its been a hobby of mine
<philipballew> well have a hack off!!!
<stlsaint> philipballew: you use a framework...such as proxmox?
<stlsaint> philipballew: if you have some time take a gander at proxmox
<philipballew> no. I installed ubuntu, set up ssh and thats it
<philipballew> i am getting it looking nice today I think
<philipballew> rsa and all
<stlsaint> philipballew: fail2ban and denyhosts is your friend :D
<stlsaint> philipballew: and you probably could use some nice iptables
<philipballew> what does fail2ban do?
<philipballew> I used iptables to ban twitter and facebook during finals week at school!
<pleia2> fail2ban sets iptables-based bans
<pleia2> when people start hammering your server
<stlsaint> philipballew: http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<philipballew> thats right. I helped my friend set that up on his vps
<pleia2> (I use fail2ban on my servers where I have a kernel supporting iptables, denyhosts elsewhere)
<stlsaint> philipballew: pretty funny to actually tail the logs of people attacking your server
<stlsaint> good your already using keys...thats step one
<philipballew> my friend and i attack each others servers and we compeate to who can attack with the craziest user names
<stlsaint> careful...make a mistake and people start reporting to ISP
<philipballew> lol. yeah. We have all the ip's and all set up. We know who each other is
<stlsaint> we had a soldier playing around on a computer in south korea and he pinged a system in north korea....that turned bad lol
<pleia2> stlsaint: oh dear :)
<stlsaint> pleia2: yea lol
<philipballew> north korea has internet?
<stlsaint> philipballew: yes sir
<philipballew> that makes sense. Some countries America doesnt like I would assume they'd use icann and play with n.k. internet
<philipballew> I always prefer http://kimjongillookingatthings.tumblr.com/
<stlsaint> ha
<stlsaint> philipballew: how ya iptables looking? i have some pretty strict ones passed down the server admin line starting from bodhi ;)
<philipballew> there default.
<philipballew> i changed my interface file once
<philipballew> i should look into asking him
<stlsaint> philipballew: ha, asking bodhi for server stuff will cause a brain overload lol
<philipballew> I had him talk to my about ssh the first time I installed a server. I had to take a break and think about all he said
<stlsaint> philipballew: yea and dont get him started on apache ;) if you ever need a webs at nginx
<philipballew> apache is kinda simple once you read up on it
<pleia2> it can get complicated, but it's very heavy for a basic site (for most people nginx is fine)
<philipballew> agreed. sometomes apache is more the standard so people like to learn that
<philipballew> just got a call to go go to frys with friends. Thanks for the help!!1
<ArizonaBay> how can i play minecraft on ubuntu 11.10
<philipballew> ArizonaBay, good question. Lets look at this
<philipballew> what kinda minecraft are you wanting?
<philipballew> to have a minecraft server or just connect to something?
<ArizonaBay> i want to play it in the browser
<ArizonaBay> no server
<ArizonaBay> just play the game and createe a world
<ArizonaBay> lol
<philipballew> alright. sounds fun. lets see
<ArizonaBay> ^
<philipballew> so you have java installed maybe?
<ArizonaBay> i have JDK 6 run java time
<philipballew> well you should be able to right click on your minecraft jar and run with open jdk
<philipballew> Do you have the minecraft jar?
<philipballew> az
<philipballew> ArizonaBay,
<ArizonaBay> philipballew it worked
<ArizonaBay> nao
<s-fox> Hello.
<jalcine> s-fox: how do you do?
<s-fox> I'm good thank you jalcine , how are you?
<jalcine> nearly the same, added some unit tests to a project of mine.
<jalcine> perhaps the most important thing for downstream packagers.
<jalcine> Right, as I've signed onto IRC on mobile, I'll be off the desktop now.
<jemoh> Anyone pliz explain to me how am supposed to install SIP in order to run pyqt4
<holstein> jemoh: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> should be this easy http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2008/01/how-to-install-pyqt4-on-ubuntu-linux/
<jemoh> Am trying to install SIP to my computer so that I can run pyqt4
<holstein> jemoh: SIP? like ekiga? i dont understand why you would need that...
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> should be as easy as searching for pyqt in a package manager.. or following the instructions at that link
<holstein> sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<holstein> jemoh: are you trying to install a sip client that requires python or something?
<jemoh> Ok this is what I want I want a pyqt4 toolkit
<holstein> jemoh: cool.. just search for it in whatever package manager you use.. software center, synaptic.. and just install it.. or try that command in the terminal that i linked, and report errors :)
<jemoh> I cant find it in the software centre. What should I do
<holstein> jemoh: i would try opening a terminal and run sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<jemoh> OK lemmi do it
<jemoh> This is what the terminal displays after I run it :
<jemoh> Reading package lists... Done
<jemoh> Building dependency tree
<jemoh> Reading state information... Done
<jemoh> python-qt4 is already the newest version.
<jemoh> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<holstein> jemoh: right... you alread have it
<holstein> already*
<holstein> 09:35 < jemoh> python-qt4 is already the newest version.
<holstein> ^^ means its alreayd installed, and up to date
<holstein> already*
<jemoh> How come I see the start icon
<holstein> jemoh: its not really something you "click" on
<holstein> if the SIP client you are tyring to use/install needs it, it'll use it
<jemoh> so how do I install the SIP Client ?
<holstein> jemoh: you just let me know exactly what client you are trying to install, and i'll help you with it
<holstein> you search in the package manger of your choice by name
<holstein> open the software center, search "ekiga" or whatever
<jemoh> this is my case am a beginner in python and am looking for a suitable software to code my own graphical applications. What suitable software should I use ?
<holstein> i would use whatever you are comfortable with
<jemoh> Any suggestions ?
<holstein> python sounds like a great idea
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Programming/Python
<holstein> i feel like maybe you are looking for a GUI development kit or whatever...
<jemoh> Yeah exactly. So pliz give me an example
<holstein> http://radicalbreeze.com/
<holstein> there are others in the repos too.. but to code in python is more text based
<holstein> typically
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<jemoh> So which do you think is the best GUI kit for python
<holstein> jemoh: thats what im getting at.. text files
<holstein> im not a coder, but i do know enough to suggest to you to maybe start with bash
<holstein> if you want a GUI, then, just go with the one you know, and dont worry much about the language, since you waont be really 'seeing' it anyways
<holstein> if you want to learn python, i say start with bash scripting, and just open a text editor and start learning
<holstein> http://www.upriss.org.uk/python/PythonCourse.html
<holstein> http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<jemoh> Av used IDLE shell before but I could not use to code graphical applications so I think illumination will work
<jemoh> Thnx alot you saved <holstein>
<jemoh> I installed the mysql software from the ubuntu software center and now I cant start it because its asking me for a password, server hostname, username and default schema what should I do to start using it ????
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its more complex than just installing it
<jemoh> What should I do then
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> install a CMS?
<jemoh> What is CMS
<holstein> like drupal, joomla... some C.ontent M.anagement S.ystem ?
<jemoh> Am trying to open mysql in order to create a database
<jemoh> Ok.
<holstein> you should have been prompted during install for passwords
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<holstein> though, when i built a drupal box from scratch on a powerpc machine, i just followed a guide that assisted with the database setup and all that
<holstein> i think you'll do betting thinking "bigger picture"
<holstein> "im trying to install and setup up drupal" for example... instaead of "mysql isnt running"
<holstein> i would come here *first* before you get started with the task, and sound out some ideas
<jemoh> Ok lemmi try it out
<jemoh> Ok. should I first uninstall mysql then install it again ?
<holstein> jemoh: again, i would go bigger.. what are you trying to do? why do you need a database? start with a tutorial for that larger project
<jemoh> look our teacher told us to install it so that he can teach us to create databases in sql
<holstein> jemoh: cool... its installed, so i say you are good to go :)
<holstein> your teacher will talk you through the user management and all that
<jemoh> He is teaching us with the windows platform and so am trying to install and use the one for linux
<holstein> jemoh: cool ...i have no experience with in in windows, but it should be the same idea
<jemoh> Ok. Am trying to install a package called easy Gui but I seem not to get the installation process @ http://easygui.sourceforge.net/download/version_0.96/index.html#installingEasyguiOnLinux pliz show me how its done
<holstein> when going outside the default repos, you really need to go with the maintainers instructions
<holstein> i typically search the repos, then i look for a PPA, then a .deb, then i consider downloading from elsewhere and building or whatever
<holstein> there are instructions at that link though
<holstein> In a console window, at the command prompt, enter the command:
<holstein> python  setup.py  install
<holstein> ^^ thats in a terminal
<jemoh> I did it and this is what I get :python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<holstein> jemoh: have you downloaded the file? and unzipped? and cd'd into that directory?
<holstein> i sometimes just include the entire path ... ~/Downloads/whatever.py
<jemoh> I have downloaded and unpacked it. what is cd'd
<holstein> you can cd to where it is
<holstein> cd /home/you/whatever/you.R.looking4
<TeodorM> Hi! please help me!. I am using unbutu 11.10 *(dual boot with windows 7 - partition C windows, patition D ubuntu)and I want to see files that I have in D, personal files saved from windows, too see them in ubuntu. I have searched the google an found that I need to edit fstab file, but I dont know what to do exactly. When I type in terminal sudo nano /etc/fstab,  it show me  # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<TeodorM> /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk    none    swap    sw      0       0.
<holstein> adding it to fstab is one way... you can just mount and chown it.. if its something you just want to see once, you can use a live CD... you can mount and chown the directory, you can add to fstab
<holstein> itres really up to you...
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TeodorM> ok.. I am tryng to make the manual configuration from that link.. but when I enter sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, I get this in terminal sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<TeodorM> sorry.. I get this (gksudo:2588): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<TeodorM> (gedit:2590): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.8ZYJAW': No such file or directory
<holstein> yeah, thats just not right
<holstein> TeodorM: fstab is a file... a text file
<holstein> you can copy that for backup *however* you feel comfortable
<holstein> right click somewhere and make a text file called fstab.backup or whatever
<holstein> copy and paste the text in
<holstein> then, you need root acess to edit the file.. so running
<holstein> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<holstein> ^^ that allows you to edit the file.. it comes up, and you edit as you please, and save it
<holstein> you reboot, knowing how to recover that information you backedup using a live CD (in case the machine doesnt boot)
<holstein> OR, you do one of the other options in that link that *doesnt* require editing fstab
<holstein> i used to just click and mount mine, and right click on them for permissions for years
<jemoh> Yo holstein when I ran the cd.. command this is waht I get : python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<holstein> jemoh: correct, that means you have no file there
<holstein> so, you can try using the *entire* path
<holstein>  /home/you/Downloads/whatever/setup.py
<holstein> OR, go and find it in the GUI, in nautilus or whatever and just drag it over onto the terminal
<holstein> the path with complete 'inside/quotes/probably'
<holstein> jemoh: not sure what you are going for though.. you dont need a GUI for python
<holstein> i would suggest doing those few tutorials i linked earlier
<TeodorM> sorry.. I did not understand what to copy to this new document fstab.backup?
<holstein> TeodorM: the text.. imagine your machine doesnt boot
<holstein> you edit that file, and you break funtionality
<holstein> you want to backup whatever it takes to restore that functionality
<holstein> one way, is to copy *all* that text, and back it up
<holstein> the other is to sudo cp the file
<holstein> but you dont *have* to use the command line for that
<TeodorM> ok... I will do that... earlier I google-it a little this problem... in this fstab file... I shoud be more that # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<TeodorM> /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk	none	swap	sw	0	0 right? (this is all it is written in my file)
<jemoh> OK. I have cd,,d it an this is what I get : bash: /home/jemoh/Downloads/easygui_version_0.96_docs/setup.py: Permission denied
<holstein> TeodorM: the # is a comment
<holstein> that is not read by the system
<holstein> thats just for you...
<holstein> TeodorM: whatever is in the file already should be left alone.. personally, i suggest to you to leave that file alone for a while til you are more comfortable
<holstein> TeodorM: i would just click and mount the partition
<TeodorM> then What to backup? pecose this is all that is written in the file
<holstein> jemoh: cool... so you dont have permission.. you can use sudo as is suggested in that link http://easygui.sourceforge.net/download/version_0.96/index.html#installingEasyguiOnLinux
<holstein> TeodorM: not following you
<holstein> i would backup that *entire* file
<holstein> however you feel comfortable doing that
<holstein> imagine the machine doesnt work.. it wont boot, and you need to restor that file *as-is*
<jemoh> I did it and this is what I get :jemoh@Hiuhu:~$ sudo python  setup.py  install
<TeodorM> ok.. I was telling you that all the text from my file, is that comment, and I wanned to know if that is normal or it is allready a problem with my ubuntu
<jemoh> python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<holstein> jemoh: correct.. you need to both use the complete path, *and* the sudo command
<holstein> sudo python /home/jemoh/Downloads/easygui_version_0.96_docs/setup.py install
<holstein> at least thats how i read it at http://easygui.sourceforge.net/download/version_0.96/index.html#installingEasyguiOnLinux
<jemoh> I did it and this is what I get sudo: home/jemoh/Downloads/easygui_version_0.96_docs/setup.py: command not found
<holstein> jemoh: what are the :'s ?
<holstein> i dont personaly want to install that to test it out
<holstein> but, you get the path correct, and it *should* work
<holstein> not sure what you are trying to get, or why
<holstein> i would just look for packages in the default repos to use
<holstein> that *should* be in there
<holstein> jemoh: open a terminal
<jemoh> ok
<holstein> type sudo, then hit the space bar
<holstein> go over and find that *exact* file, and drag it over into the terminal
<jemoh> k
<holstein> see that the path completes
<holstein> should look like... "sudo 'home/jemoh/Downloads/easygui_version_0.96_docs/setup.py' or something
<jemoh> yeah
<holstein> OH
<holstein> actually i see the issue...
<holstein> ok get rid of that... do this..
<jemoh> what is it
<jemoh> ok
<holstein> sudo python home/jemoh/Downloads/easygui_version_0.96_docs/setup.py install
<holstein> ^^assuming that path is correct
<TeodorM> I have tried the automatic configuration, and when I tipe gksudo ntfs-config, same thing... (ntfs-config:2867): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<holstein> TeodorM: thats just one option... i would just click on it.. mount it, and read what i need.. if i need write permissions, i deal with it
<holstein> or troubleshoot the fstab
<jemoh> Av dan it and now it only displays an interpreter
<holstein> right
<TeodorM> ok.. I dont understand what you mean with "just click on it" click on what (sorry but I am new to linux)
<holstein> TeodorM: the windows partition... in the filemanager
<holstein> you can also just use something like dropbox to "sync" some key documents automatically between the OS's
<jemoh> Sorry but what does the python interpreter indicate ?
<holstein> jemoh: im not a python guy.. sorry... the little python i have done i have literally just used a text editor for
<holstein> i did those few tutorials i linked you, and that course.. and i just used nano, or gedit, or vi/vim
<jemoh> OK but thanx for your help rilly apprecuated
<holstein> thats where i think you should start
<TeodorM> well if I go to home folder > media> I see the HDD but in it, are files that I have in C partition of windows.. and I need files from D partition
<holstein> TeodorM: you shouldnt see those labels anyways... C and D
<holstein> you should see all partitions there.. if not, open a terminal and run
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> you'll see them there, and you can mount them, chown them, add them to fstab, whatever you like :)
<TeodorM> ok.. I have /dev/sda1   *          63    92164904    46082421    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<TeodorM> /dev/sda2        92164905   488375999   198105547+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<TeodorM> /dev/sda5        92164968   488375999   198105516    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<TeodorM> how I mount them?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<holstein> or just find them in the file manger, and click on them
<TeodorM> well I dont see them in file manager
<johnny77> I'm trying to create a bootable usb to install Ubuntu, but it's giving me a operating system not found error.
<philipballew> johnny77, I can help
<bobweaver> johnny77, how did you make the usb ?
<philipballew> did you make it in windows osx or linux?
<johnny77> philipballew: windows with Universal-USB-Installer then I tried it with unetbootin
<philipballew> unetbootin is good. If only you were in sacramento id give you my usb install
<philipballew> what did you do with it?
<philipballew> like what steps did you do?
<johnny77> philipballew: I let Unetbootin create the bootable USB from the iso I downloaded from the Ubuntu website then rebooted my computer and get a missing operating system error as it boots. Then it just boots windows.
<holstein> johnny77: i format those sticks *each* time
<holstein> i point unet to the downloaded iso
<bobweaver> johnny77,  is there anything else on the usb ?
<johnny77> Nope. I formatted it before using.
<holstein> i would format again... then use unet and point to a download iso that you have confirmed the checkome on
<holstein> check sum*
<johnny77> how do I confirm the check sum
<bobweaver> hobgoblin,   +1 with the md5sum
<bobweaver> !md5sum
<ubot2`> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> is the machine capable of booting USB sticks?
<holstein> has it *ever* booted a USB stick?
<johnny77> Yes, I've done it before on both machines.
<holstein> do you have another machine to test that the USB will boot on?
<holstein> these can be rhetorical ;) ... just troubleshooting tips
<johnny77> I'm trying on two different machines that have been booted from the USB before and it's giving me the same error.
<hobgoblin> bobweaver: I agree with the +1 - not sure why you pinged me though - been a long day here :)
<johnny77> Windows does show it as an install ubuntu USB in my computer.
<philipballew> did you use the wubi or regular iso?
<holstein> cool... so its the stick.. you nave another stick to test with?
<johnny77> no, but I've used this stick to boot from before. Just had ChromeOS on it and booted from it. Formatted then started trying ubuntu.
<johnny77> I'm using the desktop iso.
<bobweaver> johnny77, is there a tutorial that you followed that we could see ?
<holstein> johnny77: you have confirmed the md5 of the iso?
<johnny77> i have not confirmed the md5 yet.
<johnny77> bobweaver: tutorial for installing Ubuntu on the USB?
<holstein> johnny77: confirm the md5... that will make a bunk stick
<philipballew> the ubuntu download page has a guide, but its with pendrive
<philipballew> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<johnny77> I tried pendrive, but it didn't work either.
<holstein> johnny77: hows that sum?
<johnny77> Well, the md5 gave me a whole bunch of errors... That is weird since I downloaded it from ubuntu website. I'll try with unetbootin and get it to download it and go from there.
<holstein> nah. download it *without* unet
<holstein> then you can confirm before you make a stick
<philipballew> johnny77, the ubuntu website might not be the problem.
<philipballew> you probably had some sort of tcp error and lost some packets coming from the other side of the world when you downloaded the iso
<holstein> yeah, if its your connection, then the one unet DL's will be bad, and you'll have another stick that dont work
<johnny77> I gotta run, I'll try the download again later..
<holstein> yup :)
<holstein> johnny77: good luck!
<johnny77> thanks.
<ArizonaBay> how can i make Qbittorrent as my default client ?
<philipballew> ArizonaBay, lets do that!
<ArizonaBay> yes please :D
<philipballew> did you figure out minecraft yesterday?
<ArizonaBay> how can i do that
<ArizonaBay> yup
<philipballew> how is it working?
<ArizonaBay> perfectly
<philipballew> are you in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ArizonaBay> :x i just got a command on how to open the jar file through java
<ArizonaBay> no ubuntu 11.10
<philipballew> thats what i was gonna suggest next :)
<ArizonaBay> lol well thanks its really nice of u to want to help
<ArizonaBay> how can i change the bit torrent client &
<ArizonaBay> ?
<ArizonaBay> also how do i i locate the bit torrent client i downloaded
<ArizonaBay> II did the locate command in the terminal
<ArizonaBay> but it just shows all the file
<ArizonaBay> s
<philipballew> just download a ,torrent file and right click on it and choose properties > open with
<philipballew> you locate via clicking the ubuntu logo on the side bar and typing in wwhat you want
<ArizonaBay> yeah but the program doesnt show
<ArizonaBay> i have to locate the path
<philipballew> how did you download it?
<philipballew> ArizonaBay,
<ArizonaBay> from a website
<ArizonaBay> i can download it again
<ArizonaBay> its a magnet file
<philipballew> check this out
<philipballew> with apps in ubuntu
<ArizonaBay> ^
<ArizonaBay> ?
<philipballew> and linux in general you can just search for it with the software center or via say a app remove programs app
<philipballew> and download from there
<ArizonaBay> u cant remove defaulta aps :/
<ArizonaBay> thats the new ubuntu for u
<philipballew> yeah you can?
<ArizonaBay> there are a lot of awful glitches
<philipballew> who said that?
<ArizonaBay> i tried it many times
<philipballew> not true..
<philipballew> alright, ill make this fun!
<philipballew> open a terminal session
<ArizonaBay> done
<philipballew> sudo apt-get install qbittorent
<philipballew> i think thats how its spelled/
<ArizonaBay> its installed already
<ArizonaBay> yes
<philipballew> and you instelled it via apt-get or the software center, or did you compile it?
<philipballew> !compile
<ubot2`> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<philipballew> !checkinstall
<ubot2`> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ArizonaBay> via software center
<ArizonaBay> also
<ArizonaBay> in mozilla i checked on REMEMBER MY CHOICE FOR FILES LIKE THIS... i picked the wrong application and now it wont even download
<philipballew> so find a maggent link or whatever kinda file your trying to open and right click > properties > open with. Pick whatever you want. If you dont see it there let me know. also feel free to send a spreen shot of what your doing
<philipballew> I can emplain the software for default apps and even explain how to do it from bash, but this is the easiest way
<philipballew> ArizonaBay,
<ArizonaBay> wait
 * philipballew waits
<ArizonaBay> i think i solved the issue temporarily through chrome
<ArizonaBay> i still need to change the default app
<ArizonaBay> and
<ArizonaBay> im going to do what u just said
<philipballew> alright. try it
<ArizonaBay> its not working
<ArizonaBay> i cant download a magnet file
<ArizonaBay> i just cant
<ArizonaBay> i dont know why
<ArizonaBay> but im not able to download a magnet file
<philipballew> maybe your network blocks the,
<ArizonaBay> when i click it it opens the Transmission app
<philipballew> them
<ArizonaBay> and when i right click it there is none of the SAVE options
<philipballew> so you did download it?
<ArizonaBay> i found another torrent site without a legit torrent file and not a manget
<philipballew> you dont like transmisson, just sudo apt-get purge transmission
<philipballew> you still have everything set to transmission
<ArizonaBay> :x
<ArizonaBay> D:
<philipballew> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4836/changing-default-bittorrent-program
<ArizonaBay> what about magnet files ; __ ;
<philipballew> ArizonaBay, can you do what i tell you to do here please
<ArizonaBay> i did
<ArizonaBay> i purger transmission
<ArizonaBay> and i tried to right click on regular torrent files to set em up to Qbit torrent
<ArizonaBay> i did all that
<ArizonaBay> but the magnet file
<ArizonaBay> that is tricky
<ArizonaBay> i cant set it up
<philipballew> check it out!
<ArizonaBay> the link ?
<philipballew> it now has torrent files set to open in qbittorrent but not magnet files. you need to have magnet files open in qtorrent
<ArizonaBay> yeah i know :c
<ArizonaBay> except i cant download Magnet files to set em up
<philipballew> so why dont you do it?
<ArizonaBay> Magnet files are hash files
<philipballew> so?
<ArizonaBay> i cant see em
<ArizonaBay> lol
<ArizonaBay> thats what ur not getting
<ArizonaBay> there is a difference between regular torrent files and manget files
<ArizonaBay> I did set up torrent files thanks to you :) and everything is good
<philipballew> I know that dude!
<philipballew> :)
<ArizonaBay> but magnet files i cant click em
<ArizonaBay> i cant download em
<ArizonaBay> they wont open
<ArizonaBay> and in google chrome they just open transmission
<ArizonaBay> i should try it again since i purged transmission :x
<philipballew> i thought you purged that?
<ArizonaBay> yes i did
<ArizonaBay> it just opens chrome
<ArizonaBay> tranmsission*
<ArizonaBay> here ill past the code
<ArizonaBay> Reading package lists... Done
<ArizonaBay> Building dependency tree
<ArizonaBay> Reading state information... Done
<ArizonaBay> Package transmission is not installed, so not removed
<philipballew> so you dont have it installed
<ArizonaBay> but its there
<ArizonaBay> O_O
<ArizonaBay> it open magnet files
<ArizonaBay> lol
<ArizonaBay> u want a screen shot ?
<philipballew> sure. you can also try #qbittorrent if you need specific app help
<ArizonaBay> ooooh thnaks
<ArizonaBay> #qbittorrent
<ArizonaBay> wait
<ArizonaBay> ill show u a screen shot give me  a sec
<ArizonaBay> u cant take a whole screen shot at ubuunt D:
<ArizonaBay> omg
<ArizonaBay> lol
<ArizonaBay> also philipballew
<philipballew> yeah you can?
<ArizonaBay> I copy the link address of the magned file and pasted it in the qbittorrent now it workd :c
<ArizonaBay> :X*******
<ArizonaBay> also how do u take a whole sc reen shot ^
<philipballew> press the screens shot buttion on your keybord
<nlsthzn-work> print screen
<ArizonaBay> philipballew
<ArizonaBay> noooooooooooo he quit
<ArizonaBay> :c
<ArizonaBay> alright
<ArizonaBay> does anyone know why downloading in ubuntu is 10 times slower then in windows ?
<nlsthzn-work> What are you using to download?
<ArizonaBay> qbittorrent and transmission both gave slow downloading
<nlsthzn-work> And my downloads are solid under both, windows and ubuntu
<ArizonaBay> but with qbittorrent its a bit faster
<ArizonaBay> scratcg that. in both clients it takes me 20 minutes to download 1 episode
<ArizonaBay> it takes me 5 minutes to do that on windows
<ArizonaBay> someone explain this to me
<ArizonaBay> and what can id o
<nlsthzn-work> Not sure... I have not had issues with torrents... I nornally max out my connection easily...
<ArizonaBay> :c
<nlsthzn-work> sounds like the problem is higher up, with your network drivers etc...
<ArizonaBay> you think :c
<nlsthzn-work> might be...
<nlsthzn-work> I can't think of any reasons torrents would be effected seperatly...
<johnny77> Hello, I'm back. I can't seem to download Ubuntu correctly - md5sum is giving me all kinds of errors. I've downloaded it several times, direct download, bit torrent, desktop, alternate...
<elfy> johnny77: shouldn't get an erro with a torrent download
<johnny77> elfy: keyword: shouldn't.
<nlsthzn-work> are you sure you are using the correct check-sum?
<johnny77> I'm typing - md5sum -c filename.iso
<elfy> assuming you are in the correct directory then I only ever md5sum name.iso
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Unit193> -c, --check             read MD5 sums from the FILEs and check them    means you're reading the md5sum from filename.iso and that's not right.
<johnny77> ok, I won't put that in there and I'll try it. But I got a link from here and that is how it said to do it... just letting you guys know.
 * nlsthzn-work checks his files by burning them and trying to install... always shows a bad download by borking your PC
<Unit193> That link says to: md5sum iso-image.iso   or   md5sum -c MD5SUMS
<johnny77> ok, now I'm getting the right checksum, using md5sum filename.iso  But it is still giving me an missing OS error on boot.
<nlsthzn-work> Is anyone else effected by this bug?!?!!? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/894112?comments=all
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 894112 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Precise Pangolin - Please include ubuntuforums.org in the slideshow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<E3D3> StumpWM won't start although its installed. I made a .stumpwmrc-file by copying the example-config but get no error-message whatsoever. Can anyone help me ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-06
<philipballew> !mount
<ubot2`> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Cheri703> so I'm not a beginner with ubuntu in general, but I'm relatively new to unity: suddenly my chromium icon in the launcher has an oval with a 1 in it, what does this mean?
<Unit193> I do not know for sure, but it seems like it would indicate active downloads, and there seems to be indications you can disable or enable some Unity features in about:flags
<Cheri703> ahhh, it may have been from a failed download. for some reason it keeps deciding random pages I click on should be downloaded >.<
<Cheri703> it vanished and I had no idea why, that makes sense now
<Unit193> They've been doing a few updates to be integrated in Unity.
<jemoh> Am trying to install a python GUI kit called easy GUI and when I try to install via the terminal this is what I get :
<jemoh> jemoh@Hiuhu:~$ sudo python '/home/jemoh/Downloads/easygui_version_0.96_docs/setup.py' install
<jemoh> [sudo] password for jemoh:
<jemoh> running install
<jemoh> running build
<jemoh> running build_py
<jemoh> file easygui.py (for module easygui) not found
<jemoh> file easygui.py (for module easygui) not found
<jemoh> running install_lib
<jemoh> warning: install_lib: 'build/lib.linux-i686-2.6' does not exist -- no Python modules to install
<jemoh> running install_egg_info
<jemoh> Removing /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/easygui-0.96.egg-info
<jemoh> Writing /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/easygui-0.96.egg-info
<jemoh> Someone plz help me install it
<geirha> Try   cd /home/jemoh/Downloads/easygui_version_0.96_docs/ && sudo python setup.py install
<geirha> My guess is, it expects the current dir to be the dir where setup.py is located
<jemoh> Yeah I have done ie and this what I get :
<jemoh> jemoh@Hiuhu:~/Downloads/easygui_version_0.96_docs$
<jemoh> But still it has not installed
<jemoh> What else could I be missing ?
<geirha> So   sudo python setup.py install   outputs nothing now?
<jemoh> This is what it shows :
<jemoh> jemoh@Hiuhu:~/Downloads/easygui_version_0.96_docs$ sudo python  setup.py  install
<jemoh> running install
<jemoh> running build
<jemoh> running build_py
<jemoh> running install_lib
<jemoh> running install_egg_info
<jemoh> Removing /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/easygui-0.96.egg-info
<jemoh> Writing /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/easygui-0.96.egg-info
<jemoh> Still not installed
<geirha> find /usr/local/lib -name "easy*.py"
<geirha> Looks like it got installed correctly since there's no error messages
<jemoh> sorry but what does lib - name mean
<jemoh> Oh wait I found it. What should I do next ?
<geirha> python -c 'import easygui'
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubot2`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jemoh> This is what I get:
<jemoh> jemoh@Hiuhu:~$ python -c 'import easygui'
<jemoh> jemoh@Hiuhu:~$
<geirha> No import error, so it's working. You can start using it.
<jemoh> Where can get the icon toexecute it ?
<geirha> Hm? It's not a program, it's a module. You make your own program that utilizes this module...
<geirha> http://easygui.sourceforge.net/tutorial/index.html  seems to be its tutorial
<jemoh> Ok. pliz give me an example of a GUI program I can use to create programs written in python ?
<geirha> An editor like gedit is sufficient, but there are probably some good IDEs too. I have no experience with any though. I just use an editor.
<geirha> gedit myprog.py  ... write the first example script of the tutorial, then   python myprog.py  to run it
<geirha> jemoh: #python might know of some good IDEs for python programming.
<jemoh> And lets say you wanted to make a program that has a user interface but written in python programming language what GUI kit can someone use ?
<geirha> I don't know. Maybe someone else here does, but I'm sure you'll find someone who does in #python
<jemoh> Ok thanx for your help highly appreciated
<jalcine> How about quickly?
<jemoh> What do you mean by quickly
<jalcine> It's this nifty app in Ubuntu used to write PyGtk apps (afaik).
<jalcine> it should be on http://developer.ubuntu.com
<jemoh> Thanx jalcine for your help I finally did it
<jemoh> I recently installed mysql and now its asking me for a username, password & server name. What should I do to acess the mysql interface ?
<scriptwarlock_> ping anyone?
<jalcine> scriptwarlock_: thanks for not doing a massive pingfest, lol.
<jalcine> What's up?
<scriptwarlock_> nah just checking
<jalcine> I peek in occasionally.
<scriptwarlock_> likewise
<hobgoblin> lol
<nlsthzn> installed ubuntu, and right after updates and a restart my monitor is going out of range... how can I force my install to a certain resolution from grub or a recovery console?
<sandjkirkland> I am having issues with ubuntu oneric to where at random the computer freezes and the monitor goes white
<holstein> sandjkirkland: is this something that just started happening? did it used to work? was it after an upgrade? when booting, hold down the shift key, see if you se an older kernel there to try and boot into
<sandjkirkland> it happened also with the previous version.  The other kernel I used a disk.  I upgraded to oneiric
<holstein> what happened?
<holstein> it cam *not* working out of the box? or it worked for a while and boke?
<holstein> broke*
<sandjkirkland> holstein - Its been broke, Really has never worked right except for 9.04
<holstein> sandjkirkland: if it were my machine, i would run the vesa graphics driver for a bit (if not permanently) and monitor the performance
<holstein> i would use something like puppy linux or knoppix live, and i would grab the xorg.conf from in there and paste it into my ubuntu install
<holstein> you can try googling around for and xorg, or creating one from scratch, but for me, i like to see the desktop running and grab what i can assume is "known good" and tweak the driver setting from there to vesa or whatever
<sandjkirkland> I've used ubuntu for a while but have never jumped into programming. I'm going to need to be guided through it
<holstein> its not really "programming" at all
<holstein> there used to be a file, /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. that was back in the 9.04 days
<holstein> if you put one there, the more recetn ones are going to read/use it
<holstein> you can also just bott a live CD, and use "safe graphics mode" or "no mode set" and test like that
<holstein> or, using puppy, you get a setup wizzard at boot... you could boot it up using xorg... test, them boot it up with vesa and test
<sandjkirkland> The strange thing is, its just so random. I can goes days without problems and sometimes its like 4 or 5 times in one day
<holstein> sandjkirkland: i feel like the graphics card driver is the issue, and i cant really say without further troubleshooting
<holstein> if you're looking for a "go here and do this and all will be well" solution, you'll need to provide more information on what the graphics card is
<sandjkirkland> hang on, checking
<holstein> and i will take that information and search around for bugs or whatever and help in the forums
<holstein> i can only point you in the direction of what to do
<holstein> and regardless of the graphics card, running the vesa driver as a test is a good troubleshoting step
<holstein> it takes the graphics card driver out of the equation
<holstein> if you can run stable with the vesa driver, then you *know* its something with the driver
<holstein> you can then, either, as i suggested, just use the vesa driver, or look for another driver provided by the manuafcturer
<holstein> typically, *if* drivers can be provided, they are... theres nothing about linux/ubuntu that *doesnt* allow you device manufacturer to provide you a driver that works
<holstein> but, there are thing that manufacturer can do that makes it near impossible for *anyone* else to provide you a linux driver that'll support that device
<holstein> im not saying thats where you are, or thats what the issue is... im just speaking from experience as to what i typically find is the issue when i see that behavior
<sandjkirkland> computer is an hp with amd 64 bit grapphics card original ati radeon express 200
<sandjkirkland> 64 bit processer
<sandjkirkland> not 64 bit graphics card, types that one wrong
<holstein> sandjkirkland: open a terminal and run lspci
<holstein> then...
<holstein> !paste | sandjkirkland
<ubot2`> sandjkirkland: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> OR, try one of the above methods of using the vesa graphics driver... use it, monitor, and report :)
<sandjkirkland> got report hang on, posting
<holstein> well, what you have is the lspci output, the report im talking about will be like "i have been using the vesa driver for 4 hours and...)
<holstein> but, thats a good start :)
<sandjkirkland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871761/
<holstein> sandjkirkland: do me a favour... run in a terminal lspci -v ...then do the same pastebin
<sandjkirkland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871776/
<holstein> sandjkirkland: you see 	Kernel modules: ati-agp
<holstein> thats what im talking about.. thats one option, there are others, and the vesa driver is *always* a good troubleshooting step
<holstein> you can reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI as well
<sandjkirkland> how did you say to install vesa
<holstein> sandjkirkland: its not about installing it.. its about using the vesa driver thats *already* there
<holstein> but, i would work where you are comfortable
<holstein> i suggest, get a PUPPY linux live cd... theres a wizard that i mentioned earlier... when you boot up, you choose the different drivers, and test
<holstein> OR, you can grab that xorg.conf from there, copy it into your ubuntu install in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> from there you can try to specify different drivers
<holstein> OR, you can reference that link i gave and consider installing another ATI driver
<holstein> OR, try the 12.04 daily live CD images and see if the support is better there for your hardware (though i likely doubt that)
<sandjkirkland> so I have quite a few options, that's good.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> buying other hardware is an option even ;)
<holstein> running 9.04 is an option
<holstein> trying different kernels.. whatever .. you'll need to either *really* search around for someone with that hardware to give you first hand advice, or just troubleshoot
<holstein> for me, with problematic hardware like that, i usually get live CD's and try them.. its an easy way to test different kernel versions and drivers quickly
<holstein> in my "toolkit" or whatever i typically have the latest ubuntu LTS (which is 10.04 now) and the upcoming version (which is 12.04) and maybe a gparted live and a knoppix or a puppy
<holstein> something i know will "just work" on most anything
<sandjkirkland> alright, thanks for your help.
<holstein> sure.. good luck sandjkirkland .. it can be frustrating dealing with issues like that, but try different kernels and drivers out, and i think you'll find it :)
<johnny77> I am trying to create a Ubuntu install USB. The check sum is coming out right; I'm using unetbootin to make usb; I've tried it on two computer; both see the flash drive after booting, but neither will boot the flash drive; gives a operating system missing error.
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, yo
<kristian-aalborg> anybody got experience with unpaper?
<nothingspecial> whoops :)
<kristian-aalborg> http://i.imgur.com/ySGNJ.gif
<kristian-aalborg> looking for a method of fixing a bunch of these pictures before turning them into a pdf
<kristian-aalborg> so they get rotated properly and lose the white border...
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: hey!
<sluckxz> why would sudo work fine in konsole but not graphically in muon?
<Unit193> Generally you're supposed to use...
<Unit193> !gksudo
<ubot2`> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sluckxz> i mean that sudo apt-get update works fine in konsole but using muon fails when it asks for sudo permissions with an authentication error.
<sluckxz> "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<sluckxz> seems like maybe kdesu or something is broke as all graphical requests to elevate permissions are apparently failing.
<Unit193> There is also a "fix sudo" page at http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo, but that doesn't quite seem to be the problem.
<sluckxz> i havent asked in #kubuntu yet but i think i will
<sluckxz> thanks Unit193
<sluckxz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/+bug/875657  status confirmed and with canonical dropping 'official' support who knows ;)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 875657 in qapt "Muon: "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-07
<johnny77> I'm having trouble making a Ubuntu USB install. The Checksum is right; Using Unetbootin; Testing with two computers; both see flash drive and contents when booted; both give me a Missing Operating System error when booting.
<jalcine> johnny77: did you install the MBR?
<johnny77> jalcine: not sure. I assumed that Unetbootin installed what I needed to boot from the USB drive.
<johnny77> jalcine: that is what it is supposed to do right?
<jalcine> tbh, I thought it only downloaded the ISO onto a medium.
<jalcine> I don't know about adding the bootloader.
<Unit193> unetbooting *should* have taken care of that, yes.
<johnny77> How do I check?
<Culiforge> I got an error while installing a package... sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)... how do I go about finding out meaning, cause, and solution?
<mysteriousdarren> Culiforge: what was the error code?
<Culiforge> mysteriousdarren: that was all.. now that I've done some googling and poking around.. I'm getting subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<Culiforge> mysteriousdarren: looking at a help blog now that suggests 'dpkg --force all --remove' not sure what it does but it doesn't sound prudent....
<Culiforge> mysteriousdarren: here's full output http://paste.ubuntu.com/872380/
<mysteriousdarren> Culiforge: I am trying to figure it out...try #ubuntu to get more answers as well.
<Culiforge> mysteriousdarren: I installed same package on 11.10 with no problems.. this package installing on 10.04 (which it was originally written for)
<Culiforge> mysteriousdarren: ... if that helps any
<mysteriousdarren> I still can't figure it out try #ubuntu
<Culiforge> mysteriousdarren: righto, thanks for looking into it.. i'm off to bed.. work tomorrow.. twisted back can't sit at computer any longer.. arrrrrghhhh. nite all!
<mysteriousdarren> nite!
<zeech> Hi, I have a question:  I have an ntfs drive for data in my xubuntu PC.  It "just works", however I have to access it first to mount it.  How do I mount it automatically?  One way is to edit my fstab, but that seems to result in something different from the GUI method.
<scriptwarlock> automount the windows drive?
<zeech> yes, that is what I want to do.
<scriptwarlock> zeech, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<zeech> ah, thanks scriptwarlock
<Silverlion> hey there! I need Ubuntu-Users to test a new software ;) who wants to?
<Silverlion> wb Snicksie
<Snicksie> tx
<ScG^Dedicated> anyone here that could help me with a problem that I have in AppArmor in Ubuntu 12.04?
<IAmNotThatGuy> ScG^Dedicated, Kindly explain about it. however, I would prefer suggesting you to ask in #ubuntu+1
<ScG^Dedicated> Then I shall inform there :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> ScG^Dedicated, Do not ask to ask questions. Just ask them =] see the topic here =]
<ScG^Dedicated> roger :)
<ScG^Dedicated> IAmNotThatGuy: mind to help me since it seems no one else is able to help me :)
<ScG^Dedicated> in 12.04 I added a Firefox profile in AppArmor (completely default I only created it) and now my Firefox does not load anymore. Anyone that could help me with that? :)
<ScG^Dedicated> ohh it didn't paste everything lol
<ScG^Dedicated> in 12.04 I added a Firefox profile in AppArmor (completely default I only created it) and now my Firefox does not load anymore. Anyone that could help me with that? :)
<holstein> ScG^Dedicated: i would remove the firefox config from /home ... you can also create another user and test
<ScG^Dedicated> well I want to have a firefox profile
<ScG^Dedicated> it's just that even with a default profile it does not seem to work
<ScG^Dedicated> while it should of course :)
<holstein> ScG^Dedicated: cool.. how did it work when you removed the config?
<ScG^Dedicated> I haven't removed it yet
<ScG^Dedicated> but before I made the profile everything was working fine
<holstein> OK.. well, let me know when you remove that, and test running firefox, and we can go from there
<ScG^Dedicated> alright
<Sidewinder1> ScG^Dedicated, I believe that a new FF profile is automatically created, each time FF loads if there is not one already; but I may be incorrect in that assumption.
<ScG^Dedicated> I need two things: #1 music # I need to look up how to remove it so brb ^^
<ScG^Dedicated> Sidewinder1: is that since 12.04? Since I did read something about a Firefox profile already been made by 12.04 as default so I might have two firefox profiles now
<Sidewinder1> ScG^Dedicated, I know nothing of 12.04; I'm an LTS person. But what I stated earlier is, I believe, a Firefox thing.. Not sure though
<ScG^Dedicated> holstein: I'm sorry but I cannot find the right way to remove the profile
<ScG^Dedicated> it says a long command with profile.name (as example) but if I use firefox.sh nothing happens or it cannot find the file
<holstein> ScG^Dedicated: you can also make a user account temporarily
<ScG^Dedicated> a new ubuntu user account?
<holstein> in your home directory, there will be a .firefox or .mozilla
<holstein> you just rename that to *.backup or whatever
<ScG^Dedicated> I called it .mozillabackup
<ScG^Dedicated> tried to boot firefox but still not booting
<holstein> ScG^Dedicated: are you up to date with backups?
<holstein> open a terminal and run firefox from there, and see what messages happen
<ScG^Dedicated> it's a VM where I am trying out Ubuntu on so I have no backups because if I get everything the way I want it I will then remove the VM and make a dual boot with Ubuntu as main OS
<ScG^Dedicated> /usr/bin/firefox: 1: /user/bin/firefox: which: Permission denied
<holstein> im talking about system updates
<holstein> using the update manger, or whatever
<ScG^Dedicated> nope updating now :)
<holstein> i would just install it on metal, and go for it
<ScG^Dedicated> on metal?
<holstein> migrating thta install from VM to metal is *not* all that trivial anyways
<ScG^Dedicated> lol
<holstein> ScG^Dedicated: on the hardware, not in VM
<ScG^Dedicated> well I am new to linux and I want to set up ufw, apparmor, snort, hids, rkhunter, chkrootkit, noscript and safer default settings like no ipv6 and also truecrypt
<ScG^Dedicated> VM is perfect to try all of that
<holstein> you can do that where ever you like
<holstein> im just saying, what are you going to do to move that out of VM to the hardware?
<ScG^Dedicated> well yes but if I mess it up I have to reïnstall again
<ScG^Dedicated> I am not going to transfer it, I will do it all over again
<holstein> for me, it takes about 8 or so minutes to reinstall...
<ScG^Dedicated> whow 8 mins
<ScG^Dedicated> that's fast
<holstein> you *should* figure out what you have dont to break FF though
<holstein> what i suggest is... open a terminal and launch the application firefox from the terminal
<ScG^Dedicated> I tried
<holstein> you'll get error output
<ScG^Dedicated> I typed what I got
<holstein> ScG^Dedicated: thats not how i read it
<holstein> ScG^Dedicated: open a terminal ... type fire and then hit tab
<ScG^Dedicated> /usr/bin/firefox: 1: /user/bin/firefox: which: Permission denied
<ScG^Dedicated> ok
<ScG^Dedicated> same as what I posted earlier
<ScG^Dedicated> permission denied
<holstein> so, you've messed up your user permissions somehow
<holstein> not sure, but you could trace back through what all you have done and "undo" it
<holstein> OR, just reinstall, and come here *before* doing *anything*
<ScG^Dedicated> apparmor can change user permissions?
<ScG^Dedicated> hehe
<Unit193> You could try to purge and reinstall firefox, but why do you need AppArmor?
<Unit193> Also, 1204 is beta at best, so may not have that working yet.
<ScG^Dedicated> I am following the security stickies on the ubuntu forum
<ScG^Dedicated> if you can be safer then safe with just a few adjustions why not? :)
<Unit193> If it causes more problems than it solves, why? But anywho, you could try that, or temp disable apparmor and see if that fixes
<frankv01> It appears that according to the wiki I've missed the ubuntu beginners team meeting that was / is currently listed on the wiki? is that right?
<Unit193> frankv01: That would be correct, except I don't think there was one since everyone missed it. :P
<ScG^Dedicated> lol
<Unit193> ScG^Dedicated: You could ask about it in #ubuntu+1, and if apparmor is working in general, just remember to add alll details if you do go for that option.
<frankv01> ha, ok -- at least I'm not alone. How often are those held. I really meant to attend that.
<Unit193> I also missed it. :P
<Unit193> About once a month.
<frankv01> k, I'll keep an eye out. Thanks.
<Unit193> frankv01: Should be in the topic of the team channel.
<frankv01> I noticed that.
<ScG^Dedicated> holstein and Unit193: I've fixed the Firefox problem by disabling the Firefox profiles, sad thing is that I have no idea why adding the profile messed everything up
<Unit193> Firefox isn't as easy to setup in AppArmor as other programs.
<ScG^Dedicated> well I see AppArmor as pretty advanced stuff anyway :)
<ScG^Dedicated> I might check out SeLinux too to see if it's any easier
<hobgoblin> ScG^Dedicated: you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008906
<ScG^Dedicated> yes
<ScG^Dedicated> that is what I used
<ScG^Dedicated> create firefox profile
<ScG^Dedicated> boom
<ScG^Dedicated> xD
<hobgoblin> bodhi_zazen is the guy to talk to when he's about and got time
<ScG^Dedicated> I did: sudo genprof firefox and since then it stopped working
<ScG^Dedicated> This will generate a "basic" profile for Firefox and place it into complain mode. You will be able to run Firefox and any violations of the profile will be logged.
<ScG^Dedicated> well that did not work for me :P
<ScG^Dedicated> bodhi_zazen you here by any chance?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-08
<philipballew> Can someone help me compile a piece of software. It doesn't seem to want to compile for me? I am trying to compile the svn dev source here http://www.aircrack-ng.org/downloads.html
<ScG^Dedicated> ur gonna hack hmm? :P
<philipballew> ScG^Dedicated, lol, i already have it installed, the version in the repos been giving me errors lately and I was having trouble compiling this one
<philipballew> scratch that, it was that my internet was down and i didnt download it
<AlexAv> ping Snicksie
<scriptwarlock> !drivers
<ubot2`> Factoid 'drivers' not found
<scriptwarlock> !hardware
<ubot2`> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<StepNjump> Can anyone know where the emblems saved so I could back them up?
<not_found> StepNjump: emblems?
<StepNjump> yes when you go on a folder in X and right click | properties | emblems not_found
<not_found> StepNjump: ah ok... I have no idea about that... sorry (but hang on I am sure someone will be along soon that will :))
<scriptwarlock> nautilus have dropped the emblems?
<StepNjump> scriptwarlock: no I don't think so... did they?
<StepNjump> Me I have Nautilus Elementary 2.32.2
<StepNjump> under ubuntu natty 32bits
<scriptwarlock> StepNjump, but no emblems?
<StepNjump> scriptwarlock: oh yes I have them
<StepNjump> but when I rebooted a few days ago, I think I lost them
<StepNjump> I will have to double check... What I would like to do is back up those settings to ensure I don't loose them
<StepNjump> Here's a thread I found... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466565
<scriptwarlock> StepNjump, it might help go on
<StepNjump> I will test it out
<StepNjump> tnx
<StepNjump> Does anyone if there is a way to drag and drop files just by pressing down and then gliding the file without having to holding down the left button of the mouse?
<scriptwarlock> StepNjump, is it ctrl+c and ctrl+v?
<scriptwarlock> StepNjump, or a touchscreen kind of action?
<StepNjump> scriptwarlock: yes I know ctrl c & v... I'm looking to click on a file, hold down the left button for so long and then I can let it go.. move the mouse to new location and then click once to release
<scriptwarlock> ScG^Dedicated, hehehe a magnet mouse pointer
<scriptwarlock> ops
<ScG^Dedicated> huh? xD
<scriptwarlock> StepNjump, magnetic mouse
<generalsnus> Ubuntu 11.10 : Is there a way to make OnBoard(onscreen keyb), automaticly popup when tapping a textfield? (Touchscreen)
<holstein> generalsnus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53517/getting-on-screen-keyboard-when-click-on-text-entry-field
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-09
<bnmorgan> In tinkering and getting ready for raspberry pi that will be here (in june) i installed ubuntu in a VM, and it seems to be working, but i have one main problem
<bnmorgan> what do i do with it? I mean, I need some purpose for it....it seems straight forward enough that I don't really know what niche it fills that I need it for.
<philipballew> well I use it to do everything I need for a computer
<philipballew> what do you do with your computer currently bnmorgan
<bnmorgan> unfortunatly due to my cad program, that isn't really an option for me.
<philipballew> because it can probably do most all of that, plus diffrent things
<bnmorgan> engineering with a particular cad program that isn't linux friendly.
<philipballew> yeah, but you probably do other things as well. it can do that
<bnmorgan> have been begging for a linux version of it since i started using it 14 years ago
<philipballew> autocad?
<bnmorgan> right, i surf, play a few games, btc/gpu mining, and that's about it.
<bnmorgan> no, solidworks.
<philipballew> bitcoin huh?
<philipballew> is that profitable?
<bnmorgan> i even installed ubuntu a while back as a separate OS, but it was just too big a PITA to reboot when i needed cad.
<Unit193> You can stick screen and alpine, irssi, newsbeuter, canto, or anything else on there and set it atop your router.
<bnmorgan> (and now i can't figure out how to undo that or remove its propensity to wantt to autoboot into linux)
<Unit193> Edit /etc/default/grub for that.
<Unit193> Also you can boot from a windows rescue disk and run `fixmbr` to remove Grub and then you should be able to remove that partition.
<bnmorgan> btc: yes, even with my slow card, i am profitable
<bnmorgan> i don't have a rescue disk, but will boot to the other side and come back when  i have time and request direct instructions
<bnmorgan> not tonight, it's afer 2200 hrs and i am nearing braindead
<bnmorgan> ok, what are you talking about setting on my router?
<Unit193> Sticking the pi and directly plug it in. :P
<bnmorgan> ohh, i'm not that far along yet.
<bnmorgan> i'm talking about what to do with ubuntu in the meantime, the one i have running in VM
<Unit193> Whatever you like.
<Unit193> Install pianobar for one. ;)
<bnmorgan> i don't see a pianobar
<bnmorgan> i see pithos which is listed in reference
<bnmorgan> meh, tomorrow maybe
<bnmorgan> gnight  and thanks for the info
<Unit193> ubot2`: !info pianobar
<Unit193> Right, good night!
<izpele> hello not sure if this is the right channel. But having problems with getting 11.10 to recognize my brother scanner.  I run brsaneconfig -q and it does show my scanner but when i run scan program it doesn't find scanner?
<izpele> Hello, having problem with Brother scanner, anyone have any experience with gettin g 11.10 to recognize scanner? Printer works fine, but scanner does not recognize from scan util
<holstein> izpele: how is it connected? USB?
<izpele> wired network
<holstein> i would try via USB, just to have "some joy"
<izpele> lol... i would need a long usb cord
<holstein> network scanning might be more tricky... last time i looked at one, where was a web interface
<izpele> I am able to log on to web interface of scanner no prob thru browser..
<izpele> the scanner is even recognized by brsaneconfig -q command.. but software doesn't find
<holstein> izpele: the webinterface im referencing allows scanning through it
<holstein> what scanner is it?
<izpele> 7820N
<izpele> MFC
<holstein> so, you are *not* going to take the thing over and plug it in via USB to troubleshoot?
<holstein> you are referencing http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/MFC-7820N ?
<izpele> yes
<holstein> izpele: i would start at "scanner" and just follow the steps
<izpele> i did.. everything checks out.. get the right responses and confirmation of installed scanner but scanner utils don't recognize it. using 64 bit version of 11.10.. not sure if that makes a diff
<holstein> could
<holstein> i choose my battles typically
<holstein> if there is not web interface to scan with, i would seriously plug it in and check
<holstein> i would also try with some live CD's
<holstein> try a 32bit 10.04 CD.. see if you can get it working, then you'll be more preparded
<holstein> prepared*
<izpele> hmm.. ok, i'll keep trying, thanks for your help.
<izpele> holstein - got it working!
<izpele> anyone who is using 64 bit 11.10 and trying to get network scanning working this is what i used: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874323
<nlsthzn> cool, always nice to see the forum being of assistance :)
<goodboy678> Hi, how do I work with RAW files on GIMP in Ubuntu 12.04?
<philipballew> goodboy678, good question
<goodboy678> I think UFRAW cuts it..
<philipballew> #gimp would know probably
<s-fox> Heil.
<ubustudent> Can I set up a ubuntu server as a PDC on a small LAN and expect to be also an exchange type server as well as a file server and be able to administer it with a gui? The LAN has no internet connection and we want to keep it that way.
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<nlsthzn> o/
<scriptwarlock> ashickur-noor, halo
<ashickur-noor> need help to boot Ubuntu UEFI enable PC
<ashickur-noor> scriptwarlock:  hi
<scriptwarlock> ashickur-noor, some readings https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<ashickur-noor> Checking
<scriptwarlock> but i was thinking only wubi can be successfuly installed in a uefi enabled laptop
<scriptwarlock> never tried it though
<s-fox> I am going for a run. See you all later :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-10
<Culiforge> I could be talking complete nonsense... but does 10.04 not have acpi support and is that why when I dist upgrade I have to add acpi=off to my grub to get new install to load?
<philipballew> Culiforge, it should.
<Culiforge> phit
<Culiforge> phillipballew:
<Culiforge> now i'm confused then
<Culiforge> when I initially installed 10.
<Culiforge> 04
<Culiforge> things went just fine.. upgraded to 11.04 and I need acpi=off to boot normally...
<Culiforge> sorry, fat fingers tonight apparently
<Thelas> I'm unable to connect to a wireless (WPA) network under Ubuntu 11.10.  When clicking Enable Wireless from the menu it's disabled again very shortly thereafter. The same occurs from the Network menu in System Settings - I disabled Airplane Mode (which was enabled after the install), but it seems to reenable itself every time I reopen settings.  I tried the commands at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882357 but after 
<Thelas> the command "sudo dhclient wlan0" appears to hang, as it does not return even af ter several minutes. I ^Ced, looked at the man page, and tried it with "-1", whi ch had the same problem. Any help would be appreciated, as I'm not sure how to p roceed.
<Thelas> [sorry for the odd spacing, the message went over the max length of my irc client's textbox, so I composed part of it in vim, and the newlines from wordwrap apparently became spaces when I copied it.
<M0hi> Thelas, dhclient wlan0 hung and never responded with a value?
<Thelas> Yeah, as far as I can tell. Didn't get a prompt back at least.
<M0hi> can you run lspci and pastebint he result?
<Thelas> sure. Any particular part you want, though? (I'll be copying it out by hand, as the computer with Ubuntu, well, won't connect.)
<Thelas> Either way, just finished copying the full output out: http://pastebin.com/76y9sknE
<Thelas> M0hi, if you're still there, pastebinned it above as requested.
<M0hi> Sorry. I din't see it coming. give me a min Thelas =]
<M0hi> Thelas, yours is a 64 bit OS or 32 bit?
<Thelas> I downloaded the 64bit ubuntu installer off the site, assuming that's what you mean.
<M0hi> The post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900253 says that you have to disable N :[
<M0hi> Lemme dig more on it Thelas
<Thelas> M0hi: Should I do that, then? Or are you still looking for something else?
<M0hi> Thelas, Just create a backup file and please do the changes mentioned in that. Lets give it a try =]
<Thelas> The file doesn't exist, so no need to back it up.
<M0hi> Ahha! okies
<Thelas> I'm getting a permission denied when I try to cat >> it though, even with sudo.
<Thelas> (and vim and emacs aren't installed by default apparently.)
<M0hi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1844396 another post
<M0hi> lol
<M0hi> did you create the file and try it
 * M0hi prefers nautilus ;D
<Thelas> how should I edit it?
<Thelas> since I'm getting "Permission denied"
<M0hi> Thelas, 1) sudo nautilus 2) goto the particular location, create the file 3) right click and open with gedit
<Thelas> yeah, I just figured that out
<Thelas> not sure why sudo nautilus worked but not sudo cat
<Thelas> but oh well
<M0hi> or else change the file permission first. sudo chmod 777 <file-path>
<M0hi> hehe cat do not need a sudo unless the file is locked though ;P
<Thelas> I meant "sudo cat >> /etc/[...]"
<Thelas> but either way, change made. Do I reboot now, or..?
<M0hi> Yep. Try rebooting. I will be here. just ping my name wheny oua re back =]
<Thelas> This is on a separate computer, I have no internet at all on the ubuntu box.
<M0hi> awwe :[
<Thelas> but I'll ping you when it's up
<M0hi> sure
<Thelas> M0hi: Well, that was the fastest reboot since ever
<Thelas> I have opened the Network settings and there is no longer a Wireless tab at all.
<M0hi> owh! that's great. check whether the issue got resolved =]
<Thelas> Also, Airplane mode turned itself back on. Again
<M0hi> :o
<M0hi> Forgot to ask you a question. What is your laptop model?
<Thelas> Lenovo V570.
<M0hi> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=266687
<M0hi> Thelas, are you looking at that thread?
<Thelas> yes, I did
<Thelas> trying the commands, acer_wml does not exist for rmmod
<Thelas> and more importantly it isn't found by modprobe
<M0hi> so sudo rmmod -f acer_wmi returns nothing?
<Thelas> with -f it returns nothing, yes
<M0hi> dmesg | grep iwl returns nothing?
<Thelas> [    9.041459] iwlagn: Unkown parameter `11n_disable50'
<M0hi> :/ its the entry we made and it is not present already :/
<Thelas> yeah, that's what that looks like to be
<Thelas> what now?
<Thelas> should I delete that, reboot, and try the same thing again?
<M0hi> Thelas, saw something in http://askubuntu.com/questions/77719/wireless-doesnt-work-on-a-lenovo-v570
<Thelas> should I delete the file you had me make earlier first, or keep it/
<Thelas> *?
<M0hi> yeah. Delete it and give a try for the response in askubuntu
<Thelas> Well, I just got a popup saying "connection established"
<Thelas> so I think I am now entitled to be happy.
<M0hi> Me too :)
<M0hi> So you tried the second point right? Just planning to keep a note to help in future ;D
<Thelas> The answer that was +2ed is the one that helped.
<M0hi> cool
<M0hi> Thelas, Internet is connected now?
<Thelas> Yep!
<M0hi> Yay!! great =]
<Thelas> of course not everything's working smoothly...
<Thelas> "sudo apt-get install vim" yells at me
<M0hi> awwe
<Thelas> by which it mean it says "Package 'vim' has no installation candidate."
<Thelas> I'll figure that out, though.  Thank you for the help with the internet.
<M0hi> http://ihaveapc.com/2011/05/how-to-fix-problem-with-mergelist-varlibaptlists-error-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<M0hi> Thelas, ^
<M0hi> wait...! 11.10 right?
<Thelas> Yeah, 11.10 for me.
<M0hi> Thelas, sudo apt-get install texlive-full vim
<Thelas> ah. It's yelling at me about locks now... I'll wait for after the updates, maybe it'll work then.
<M0hi> Aye! :)
<Thelas> For now, the person who lent me this other computer to use while I was getting this working would like it back, so I'll probably come back next time I can't figure something out (once I have an IRC client on the Ubuntu machine.)
<Thelas> Thank you!
<nlsthzn> Any gosu's here when it comes to playing with screen resolutions?!
<justgreg> does anyone here know how to use gmount
<justgreg> i am getting this error message and i don't know how to resolve the issue
<tag__> hi all
<tag__> i used to connect to my usb modem by right clicking on the network icon on the task bar.
<M0hi> Hello tag__
<tag__> hi M0hi :)
<tag__> now, the network icon is invisible from the task bar.
<M0hi> now are you not able to see the network icon ?
<tag__> yes
<tag__> any workaround ?
<tag__> I'm on Mint
<M0hi> What version of Ubuntu are you using? 11.10 ? and what service provider?
<M0hi> :o you need help in Mint? :]
<tag__> i checked mint, irc.  it doesn't exist i believe.
<tag__> hope it is ubunt in the core :)
<tag__> can that right click window be invoked via some command ?
<geirha> !mint
<ubot2`> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tag__> thank you.
<tag__> that was cool. thank you geirha
<M0hi> Internet is slow again :[
<tag__> welcome back.
<tag__> :)
<tag__> geirha: it redirects to a .de site
<tag__> hope that is fine?
<M0hi> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=60588 has two solution. 1) gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel  2) killall gnome-panel AND SOME OTHER OLUTIONS
<M0hi> err caps :[
<tag__> me?
<M0hi> Ohai geirha =]
<tag__> is it really impossible to invoke that window?
<geirha> tag__: redirects to a .de site? I don't follow
<geirha> M0hi: Hi :)
<tag__> the link to mint irc redirects to .de site
<tag__> !mint
<ubot2`> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<M0hi> tag__, did you read the link I've shared?
<tag__> sorry M0hi i didn't see. i think I missed it with all the status updates. Could you please re share it?
<geirha> tag__: Ah, yeah it's common that when you connect to a generic address for a network, it redirects you to a specific server on that network; one with less load
<geirha> s/network/irc network/
<M0hi> oh!!! irc://irc.spotchat.org
<tag__> okay.
<M0hi> right click that and click connect
<tag__> i'm on webchat. :(
<M0hi> <M0hi> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=60588 has two solution. 1) gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel  2) killall gnome-panel and some other steps*
<tag__> thank you M0hi
<tag__> let me check them.
<geirha> Ah, ubottu's !panel factoid used to advice that
<geirha> !panel
<ubot2`> Factoid 'panel' not found
<M0hi> :[
<M0hi> I think its cleaned
<geirha> !panels
<ubot2`> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<geirha> Nope, just forgot the s :)
<M0hi> xP
<tag__> it's on my friends computer. let me call him.. brb
<tag__> thank you geirha and M0hi
<M0hi> =]
 * geirha is upgrading to Breezy Badger
<stlsaint> geirha: ??
<M0hi> :o
<geirha> I installed 4.10 in a vm, and now I'm upgrading version by version... for fun ^^
<stlsaint> geirha: wow
<geirha> 4.10 had firefox 0.9.2. Crashes on google
<M0hi> .-.
<stlsaint> lol
<M0hi> awww lol
<stlsaint> geirha: that bug might be fixed in 11.10 ;)
<geirha> stlsaint: I'll let you know when I get there. Have a few releases to go yet
<stlsaint> ha cool
<stlsaint> geirha: at least we know your not hurting on net resources
<M0hi> lol
<geirha> It's just a few hundred megs to download per release
<geirha> And I've set up an apt-cacher-ng in case I have to redo some steps
<stlsaint> geirha: ah good step
<tag__> looks like he slept.
<tag__> I'll confirm it in coming days.
<tag__> thank you again M0hi and geirha
<M0hi> ok
<tag__> sometimes my log-out button becomes invisible from the taskbar (Ubuntu lucid)
<tag__> i go for the command gnome-session-save --logout
<tag__> :)
<geirha> That's because Ubuntu doesn't want you to leave
<tag__> :)
<tag__> no i see :)
<tag__> *now
<geirha> Must be that one applet that crashes for whatever reason
<tag__> network-icon applet is on a different system (on Mint)
<tag__> logout button applet issues on my computer (on Lucid)
<tag__> But i configured both.
<tag__> something related to me? :D
<geirha> When it happens, try right-clicking on the panel -> add to panel -> indicator-session
<tag__> i'll try it next time
<tag__> else, I'll go for the one that was given above
<tag__> !panels
<ubot2`> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tag__> sometimes you just get stuck after opening Google, wondering what to type.
<tag__> hungry. be back.
<geirha> They should bring back the splash screen from Breezy.
<geirha> Nice brown progress bar, with text scrolling by, indicating the success of each service it starts
<geirha> Ah, from 5.10, I can upgrade using update-manager
<geirha> Breezy has a gui program for formatting a floppy ^^
<tag__> back
<tag__> but do you have a floppy? ^-^
<geirha> I have a stash of them somewhere ... but no computer with a floppy drive
<geirha> :/
<tag__> :}
<tag__> in the long run, i believe fruits will win over fast-food
<tag__> Fruits are ready to eat.. fast food, you have order it :D
<tag__> i just did that .
<tag__> :)
<jalcine> paul?
<tag__> bye all
<sluckxz> when i mount a smb share with mount -t cifs -o username=......  only root can write to the directory.  how can i give a user write access.
<sluckxz> adding uid=1000,gid=1000 worked for me.
<StepNjump> Is windows live (msn) safe against hackers?
<escott> sluckxz, use users instead of setting a uid
<escott> sluckxz, hard coding a uid will break for other people, but users will allow you to mount it and take ownership of the files
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-11
<sluckxz> thanks escott
<r4y> I want to flip my screen upside down so I can play video games upside down so I can stretch my belly
<r4y> It's alive, ha ha ha! http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/05/ubuntu-enable-rotation-nvidia/
<Culiforge> running a minimal headless system for xbmc and xorg is pulling 85% of cpu.. I've reinstalled xorg, my ati drivers, turned off compositing (I think) through xorg.conf.... I'm kinda stumped.. anyone?
<Culiforge> oops, more info.. system is 11.10
<Sidewinder1> Culiforge, Good morning. That doesn't really sound like a "beginner's" question. If no one answers, here, in a few minutes, you might tru in #ubuntu; it's kinda' fast mooving in there. :-)
<Sidewinder1> try, even.
<Culiforge> Sidewinder1: righto, thanks... I came here because "I'm" new... :)
<Sidewinder1> Culiforge, Understood. We were all new once. :-) Just give all of the info above, all in one line in ubuntu and I'm resonably certain some one can hepl. Sorry I can'y. :-(
<Sidewinder1> help with my typing, I need..
<edlik> Every time I update my system lately I get an error message. Could someone help me check this out and guide me to fix it. Here is the paste bin http://pastebin.com/rczRtZEy
<geirha> Based on the error message, you may have a syntax error in /etc/default/grub
<edlik> That makes sense. I can hardly read the grub menu when it comes up.
<geirha> Pastebin it and let's have a look
<edlik> http://pastebin.com/SdUwijqt
<geirha> Ah, Missing an end quote (") on line 11
<geirha> So just edit it and add that, and try again.
<edlik> Thank you so much, this looks like the answer!:)
<geirha> :)
<laurent_> hello
<laurent_> just in case
<laurent_> I'm having a hard time with pulse audio and audio devices... if someone is interested
<pleia2> those aren't my forte, but you may want to give more detail to your problem to see if anyone else here can offer some help :)
<laurent_> well basically I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 with pulse Audio ; i'm trying to configure a 3rd party app which is trying to connect to the mixer, in order to play sounds
<laurent_> usually this app deals with /dev/mixer, /dev/alsa-ctl, /dev/dsp, all of which are missing on my box
<laurent_> I looked for an audio related device in /dev, but couldn't find any
<laurent_> I certainly miss the point about the way pulseAudio works
<laurent_> nice ! PulseAudio FAQ gave me a good one : using padsp for launching my app might help
<ubuntu> can sombody please help me?  I have nuked grub and can't seem to reinstall it.  I have tried several walkthrus even installed "boot-repair" still no dice
<ubuntu> am on an xubuntu live cd
<ubuntu> have a partition map writtin down
<geirha> Reached gutsy now. Next step, hardy
<jalcine> geirha: o.O
<geirha> Installed Ubuntu 4.10 in a VM and am upgrading it to 12.04 :)
<jalcine> Oh jesus!
<jalcine> Lol, I'd love to see that upgrade process.
<geirha> From 6.06 to 7.10 has been a bit of a hassle
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: hey
<cprofitt> hey bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo you two
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: sup man how ya been
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.oronaut.com/wp-content/gallery/RandomSiteImages/schlasmannorthface2.jpg
<bodhi_zazen> Skiing the death shutes
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.oronaut.com/wp-content/gallery/RandomSiteImages/schlasmansouthface1.jpg
<stlsaint> wow...screw that lol
<bodhi_zazen> The two skiers on chute 11 give you an idea of scale
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen always on the slopes
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: you still running calomel site?
<bodhi_zazen> I am not running the calomel site, never was
<stlsaint> oh...thought you were
<stlsaint> nevermind...well maybe you was just referencing me there
<bodhi_zazen> yea
<bodhi_zazen> has some great tutorials
<stlsaint> yea they grew the site even more also
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-04
<ace_> hi
<duanedesign> PabloRubianes: hello ffriend
<duanedesign> PabloRubianes: started woking on an IRC Bot written in Python
<duanedesign> telex_:
<duanedesign> oops sorry y_elex
<duanedesign> i mean t_elex
<anoe> hi people, how are you today.
<anoe> simple question: when ubuntu update manager is launched, it show updates available. If I untick any of those updates, should they show up again next time the update manager is launched?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-05
<dcenter> hello everyone.  I was wondering if anyone in here is familiar with hdmi output in dell studio 1535 running ubuntu 12.10
<duanedesign> hello dcenter
<Tanbir> hi everybidy
<Tanbir> everybody
<Tanbir> i want to learn ubuntu
<Tanbir> but where to start
<kalenjohnson> Tanbir, have you installed or tried running Ubuntu yet?
<havok> Sorry to bust in like this, but I'm worried I messed up my install. I am just trying Ubuntu for the first time.
<havok> I started by attempting to install Google Chrome
<havok> By following the guide online
<havok> sudo dpkg -i google-chrome*
<havok> Didn't work
<havok> and when I used sudo apt-get install -f it did SOMETHING, but I'm not sure what
<havok> And frankly, I'm lost in what I nee to do to get linux running- there are so many guides, but some are quite old, others are for the wrong istro. Any advice where I can find a good place to get my feet wet?
<holstein> havok: well, think about it this way.. what did you come from? windows?
<havok> Win7
<holstein> havok: but, when did you start using windows? xp? around 2002 or so?
<havok> Oh, XP was on the first computer I built for myself, so that's an appropriate answer
<holstein> my point is.. think about how long you used windows "as-is".. and how long it was til you installed another piece of software
<holstein> you are landing in an operating system and expecting to be a pro
<holstein> that being said.. open a terminal
<havok> OK
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove google-chrome
<holstein> copy/past that and hit enter
<holstein> havok: then run this..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<havok> Wait
<holstein> see that no errors are listed there
<havok> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<havok> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<holstein> havok: you need to close other package managers
<holstein> havok: do this.. close *everything* else
<havok> Oh
<holstein> havok: open only a terminal and whatever you are using for chat if its the same machine
<havok> Well, I think I'm updaing all my software
<holstein> havok: you think?
<holstein> havok: dont cancel it
<havok> Heh- I feel like I should have a notepad for everything I've tried to do, and yet everything has failed
<holstein> havok: come here *before* doing anything
<holstein> havok: right.. com here *first*
<havok> Well, that's what started this all
<holstein> havok: worst case, you need to reinstall.. not a big deal.. takes like 8 minutes to install ubuntu
<havok> I was trying to connect using Empathy, but it wouldn't open IRC stuff
<holstein> "open irc stuff"?
<havok> SO, I looked it up on the net and found I needed to install telepathy-idle
<havok> Sorry, I'm not at all competent with IRC.
<holstein> you mean, empathy wouldnt open weblinks in a browser automatically?
<havok> My jargon will be shameful, no doubt
<holstein> havok: sure. i just dont know what that means
<holstein> "open irc stuff"
<havok> I wanted to connect to the Ubuntu IRC help channel
<havok> On the website, it said the default Ubuntu IRC client was Empathy
<holstein> havok: if you ask me, just install xchat and use it for chat
<havok> Through the software manager?
<holstein> OR, the freenode webchat.. or a broswer plugin
<holstein> havok: however you feel comfortable installing softwrae
<holstein> software*
<holstein> you cant do it now.. wait til the upgrade is complete
<holstein> "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<havok> What does the apt-get mean? and sudo?
<holstein> we will fix your broken google chrome install first
<havok> Oh, OK
<holstein> !sudo
<ubot93> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> !apt
<ubot93> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<havok> Woah, cool
<havok> ! is ....a definition request?
<ubot93> havok: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> sudo meant "make me root to have permission to do the following", apt-get install is basically "this is what i want to install" and xchat is the package name
<holstein> !info xchat
<ubot93> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu15 (quantal), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<holstein> !help
<ubot93> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> havok: the ! asks the bot.. its handy for links
<havok> Huh- I thought it was a bot, but now, I'm "IRC client for X" What is "X"?
<holstein> !xorg
<ubot93> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<havok> Sorry, my brain's trying to sort all this out :P
<holstein> havok: well, dont worry about x.. you dont need to know what every little thing is right now.. you neeed to get your system back to stable, and get the tools you apparenly immediately need/want, and you can go from there
<havok> This update has been taking a long while.. it's still "applying changes"
<havok> But the progress bar is moving
<holstein> havok: it will take as long as it takes to download a bunch of packages.. first one usually takes a while
<havok> Oh, an all in one thing- Well, now it's saying it needs to restart, so brb
<havok> OK, I have no idea what updates were installed, but I'm back
<holstein> havok: you should read about them *before* installing them.. but.. open a terminal and type
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove googld-chrome
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove google-chrome
<havok> Well, you're unarguably right there :(
<havok> [sudo] password for havok:
<havok> Reading package lists... Done
<havok> Building dependency tree
<havok> Reading state information... Done
<havok> Package 'google-chrome' is not installed, so not removed
<havok> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<havok>   libnss3-1d libxss1 linux-headers-3.5.0-17
<havok> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<havok> After this operation, 58.8 MB disk space will be freed.
<havok> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<holstein> hit n, and enter
<holstein> then, run...
<holstein> gksudo gdebi-gtk
<havok> oh, crap
<havok> I apready y'd
<holstein> you will navigate to the *.deb file that you downloaded
<holstein> havok: no worries.. just *dont* do that in the future
<havok> Ok, why would it uninstall something else if I told it to uninstall chrome?
<holstein> havok: autoremove
<havok> ...
<havok> !autoremove
<holstein> its like a "cleanup" command
<holstein> anyways, run that other one, and lets get chrome installed
<havok> what about  libnss3-1d libxss1 linux-headers-3.5.0-17 ? Did I remove them?
<holstein> havok: yes.. they are "un-needed".. though i would have left them.. dont worry about it now
<havok> OK, I imput gksudo gdebi-gtk, and nothing happened
<holstein> havok: something should have opened
<holstein> no?
<havok> NOt that I see- It just went to the next line
<holstein> havok: close everything again, and open a terminal back up
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xchat gdebi-gtk
<havok> Leave IRC up?
<holstein> havok: yes. leave IRC open
<havok> Reading package lists... Done
<havok> Building dependency tree
<havok> Reading state information... Done
<havok> E: Unable to locate package gdebi-gtk
<havok> havok@ubuntu:~$
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xchat
<havok> havok@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<havok> Reading package lists... Done
<havok> Building dependency tree
<havok> Reading state information... Done
<havok> The following extra packages will be installed:
<havok>   libsexy2 tcl8.5 xchat-common
<havok> Suggested packages:
<havok>   tcl-tclreadline
<havok> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<havok>   libsexy2 tcl8.5 xchat xchat-common
<havok> 0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<havok> Need to get 2,621 kB of archives.
<havok> After this operation, 8,039 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<havok> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<holstein> havok: you dont need to, and shouldnt paste here
<holstein> !paste | havok
<ubot93> havok: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> havok: just give me the errors
<holstein> but, yes, hit y
<holstein> then.. sudo apt-get install gdebi
<havok> hit y again at the prompt?
<holstein> yes
<holstein> then... gksudo gdebi-gtk
<havok> OK, I *THINK* they're both installed
<havok> OK
<holstein> navigate to the .deb for google chrome you downloaded, and install
<havok> A package installer opened
<havok> Installation complete- I think
<holstein> you can close everything, and look in your menu for chrome and xchat
<holstein> i would use the system as much "as-is" as possible for a bit
<holstein> i would keep your data backed up, and be preparded to break something, and have to reinstall
<holstein> i would consider running a "testing" installation in virtualbox or VM somewhere to try things out in
<holstein> i would have a different user account for testing
<havok> Oh
<havok> Why?
<holstein> havok: if you are prompeted for a password, you need to ask your self "what is going on here.. did i ask for this? do i need this? what is happening?".. anytime you put in a sudo password you can really break things
<holstein> i say that not to make you "afraid".. just knowlegable
<holstein> havok: these are just easy ways to ensure you dont have a bad user experience
<havok> Fair enough.
<havok> OK, chrome is offiecially working, although it didn't sync my settings, checking out xfire
<holstein> "it" will do whatever you set it up to do
<holstein> again, i wouldnt worry about it too much right off
<holstein> you literally just installed it 10 minutes ago
<havok_> OK, I think I found the right channel in XFire- although I have a ways to go before I know what I'm doing
<havok_> OK, I think this will be a much simpler question. I have an ACER that has a wifi card not in the default driver pack. How do I get drivers for it?
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubot93> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<havok_> I believe they're proprietary, if that helps
<holstein> ^^ thats usually what the card is
<holstein> you can open a terminal and run "lspci" and look for the device and search
<havok_> ... that's a big list
<holstein> you can pastebin it if you need help, but there should be 2 that say anythingn about networking
<havok_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n
<havok_> I believe that's it.
<havok_> Online, it said to look at an additional rivers program.....
<havok_> Drivers*
<holstein> i usually try sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<havok_> Oh, maybe it was Mint that allowed me to enable the proprietary drivers
<holstein> havok_: no, mint would be using that *dame* driver
<holstein> havok_: did it work?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer ??
<havok_> hmmm. The Site you linked said to go  System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, but I installed Cinnamon, and I think it hid it
<holstein> havok_: open a temrinal and type
<holstein> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<havok_> I was going down the page :P I hadn't gotten to the sudo you linke
<holstein>  then hit enter
<havok_> No chroot environment found. Starting normal installation
<havok_> This card is actually not tested. Please install the driver manually.
<holstein> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<havok_> Huh
<havok_> Warning: No support for locale: en_US.utf8
<havok_> That was the last line
<havok_> Then waiting for imput again
<holstein> havok_: any other errors?
<holstein> havok_: that error is fine...
<havok_> Although
<havok_> Under Software Sources-->Additional drivers, it lists an alternate for my wireless card
<holstein> havok_: thats the driver.. use it
<holstein> havok_: should be there
<havok_> OK, cool
<havok_> OK, seeing if it works!
<holstein> might need to reboot
<havok> Also, when I'm looking to install wine, The closest i can find in the software center is Microsoft windows Compat. Layer (meta pack) Is this wine?
<havok> Is there a good place to learn more about Ubuntu? To get my feet wet and start to understand what I'm doing?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-06
<havok> I'm trying to get access to my Windows files, but I can't ind them. Is using them not possible with the WUBI install of 12.10?
<ttoti> the directory is /host
<havok> Ok, thanks!
<havok> Hey, I have installed Wine and PlayOnlinux through the Software Center, and I have a WoW installation on my Windows partition. What's my next step?
<geirha> Well, in a terminal, the following should "work"    cd /path/to/where/wow/is/installed; wine wow
<geirha> Though you might need to configure wow differently for running via wine
<geirha> So it might be a good idea to make a copy of the wow dir, make changes, then run from there.
<geirha> For one, you may need to switch from using directx to using opengl, since directx support in wine is incomplete
<havok> OK, so step one is to make a copy of WoW over on my Linux partition?
<geirha> I'd do that, at least if you intend to go back to windows and run it from there at some point
<havok> I would like to keep it running, yes. I'm not sure I have the space for it- the WUBI installer only allowed e to allocate 30GB for Ubuntu.
<havok> And WoW is 25 GB :/
<geirha> Then put the copy on one of your windows partitions
<havok> Oh
<havok> !
<geirha> You could probably get around it by symlinking it up, but I haven't tried that
<geirha> i.e. symlink all files and directories in the wow tree, except the config file(s)
<havok> OK, it's copying over now, though it may take a while...
<geirha> When you get to the point where you can try running it (and it fails, or doesn't work optimally), see http://www.wowwiki.com/Wine_troubleshooting
<havok> Well, I saw that, and a couple more online guides to installing, but that's not really the problem- The problem is that I have NO experience with this and on't know where to start.
<theprogrammer>  does anyone have idea where is the keybinding config file for a user in ubuntu
<geirha> havok: I'm not really that much help either. It's a long time since I played wow now. You might have more luck in #winehq
<geirha> theprogrammer: you assume it's a file
<geirha> Also, keybinding is a bit vague, there are somewhat different types of key bindings.
<geirha> i.e. there's one that says hitting the "Shift" and "S" keys on the keyboard, should produce an uppercase "S"
<geirha> Then there's the type that says ctrl+alt+t should start a terminal
<havok> geirha: Within this server(ubuntu) So I can just /join winehq   ?
<geirha> /join #winehq  in your irc client, yes
<havok> OK, thanks!
<theprogrammer> geirha: its user specific so i assumed it to be a file. is it something else?
<geirha> theprogrammer: which?
<geirha> gnome's bindings are likely stored in gconf or dconf
<theprogrammer> my problem is that keyboard shortcuts are not working for the current user
<theprogrammer> geirha: thanks, found it in dconf editor, the problem was media keys were not marked active
<bobka> hi
<bobka> I'm installing server 12.04 LTS. I have the non-free driver I need (rt73.bin) on a usb stick as installation requests. But is refused. Many ideas later, I ask should I copy the driver from Bus 001 Device 009 ID 0930:6533 to /lib/firmware, and go back to detect network? If so, how? : )
<bobka> That is where do I find or how do I mount the usb device?
<Unit193> rt73 should be installed by default, and lsusb to find devices, if you were asking about htat.
<bobka> rt73.bin is "non-free" and is not in /lib/firmware on LTS
<bobka> I have the lsusb Bus 001 Device 009 ID 0930:6533 but how do i mount that?
<bobka> I'm installing server 12.04 LTS. I have the non-free driver I need (rt73.bin) on a usb stick as installation requests. But installation doesn't proceed: mount: mounting /dev/sda on /media failed. Invalid argument. And later; { phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware. }  Many t&e later, I ask should I copy the driver from usb stick to /lib/firmware, and go back to "detect network hardware"? If yes
<bobka> Hi, how to mount usb thumbdrive to /media?
<bobka> hi, having trouble mounting a pendrive during installation. lsusb finds it, but I can't find it mount it or to check the file.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-07
<nightowl_> hello is there anyone in?
<user99999> hello
<user99999> how to change mouse dpi?
<holstein> user99999: on the cursor image?
<user99999> yes
<holstein> user99999: in unity?
<user99999> mate
<holstein> user99999: is that via PPA?
<user99999> "deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu precise main"
<holstein> user99999: i would ask in #mate http://mate-desktop.org/support/
<holstein> user99999: ubuntu doesnt have mate support, though i would try just using the gnome methods
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66843/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-and-theme for example
<user99999> ty :)
<holstein> if you are looking for a supported gnome2 like experience, try XFCE
<bizhanMona> HI all, I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my system for the first time. Then I typed "sudo apt-get update" and I got the following errors:  pastebin.com/T3NffkT4   any idea please? thanks
<kalenjohnson> bizhanMona, You should still be able to apt-get upgrade
<bizhanMona> kalenjohnson: yes I can thanks
<tun> hi
<tun> hello
<tun> hello
<holstein> tun: this can be a slow channel.. just hang tight
<tun> hello
<tun> anyone here??
<holstein> tun: yes.. i responded to you
<holstein> !patience | tun
<ubot93> tun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tun> holstein: thanks
<holstein> as i said, this is a slow channel
<holstein> if you are wanting to learn linux.. just install it, and start getting questions and ask in the appropriate venues
<holstein> keep in mind, most everyone is a volunteer
<tun> ok my friend
<tun> ok
<tun> no but for my school and carrier binary_glitch
<holstein> tun: you should bring that user here, or you guys should go to an OT channel
<holstein> !ot
<ubot93> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> you cn /query users like this... /q nick
<xx> hi , how much would ubuntu installation on dual boot take
<kalenjohnson> xx, how much what?
<xx> how much TIME ould ubuntu installation on dual boot take
<kalenjohnson> same amount as a regular installation
<kalenjohnson> unless you have to size your hard drive
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-08
<luck> anyone know where can i get free server ?
<jacky> luck: yeah
<jacky> if you have a Facebook account
<jacky> check out https://chunkhost.com
<luck> jacky: thanks
<jacky> np
<luck> jacky: do you know what linux book shoul i use?
<jacky> :(
<jacky> luck's gone
<luck> where can i get linux books for free?
<holstein> jacky: do you have a chunkhost server?
<jacky> holstein: yup
<jacky> liked it so much, I started paying for it
<ubuntuu5er> hello
<ubuntuu5er> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s_9Djnri8A          ubuntu firefox tricks HD
<rogier> When i boot up my laptop the back light is set to 0. This is not very nice cause it looks like the laptop is broken. Off course you can see if you turn it up using the fn keys. How do i set it so that it's on when i start it?
<niltonvasques> Hello
<niltonvasques> Anybody can tell me, How I do for every time I start ubuntu my partition of files mount automatically?
<holstein> !fstab
<ubot93> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<niltonvasques> Thanks guys !
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<niltonvasques> Reboot for test '-'
<niltonvasques> Works fine ;) thanks
<holstein> niltonvasques: cheers
<niltonvasques> \o/ rs
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-10
<nightmare__> so im needing help on rerwiting a disk
<geirha> rewriting a disk?
<nightmare__> i have a rewriteable dvd+rw disk that has a old company  windows copy
<nightmare__> but i wasnt too erase it
<nightmare__> i have tryed it but it says it wont work
<nightmare__> can you help me?
<geirha> Hm. Have never bothered with rw-discs myself, only used r-discs
<nightmare__> i also checked the integrity of the disk by brasero disk burner and it said there ws no check sum file
<nightmare__> on the disk or something like that
<geirha> you're sure the drive supports dvd+rw? some only support dvd-rw
<nightmare__> i want too remove ubuntu and this is the only disk i own that i can rewrite my .iso to
<geirha> you don't have any usb sticks either?
<nightmare__> i play mainly games on my laptop and since ive installed ubuntu its been a huge hassle and not i do not
<nightmare__> i wish i did
<nightmare__> but i dont money hasnt been the greatest you know lately and i had to move and lost alot of stuff
<nightmare__> then a fire happened and i lost even more
<geirha> ouch
<nightmare__> just starting too get some of my stuff back
<nightmare__> i was able to save my computer and a couple of disks and lucky enought i was able to save that rewriteable disk
<nightmare__> so you asked if the drive is compatable right?  i dont really know do you have anyway i can find out using the terminal?
<geirha> It's usually embossed on the tray. Maybe lshw can show it too
<geirha> sudo lshw > /tmp/lshw.txt; less /tmp/lshw.txt
<nightmare__> well it says dvd super muti dl drive
<nightmare__> what ever that means
<nightmare__> on a tag that was on it when i first paid for it
<geirha> try the lshw then. It shows you lots of information about all the hardware in the computer
<geirha> There's also a gui version of lshw, but it's not installed by default
<nightmare__> ok how do i do that
<geirha> In the terminal:  sudo lshw > /tmp/lshw.txt    then open /tmp/lshw.txt in your favorite editor
<geirha> If you search for dvd in the file, you'll probably get straight to the right section
<nightmare__> ok i did it now what?
<nightmare__> i found this in the file
<nightmare__>  *-cdrom                 description: DVD-RAM writer
<nightmare__> there is more to it though if you want me to paste it
<nightmare__> this is what it says about capabilitys as well
<nightmare__>  capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
<geirha> ok, I'm not sure if that's conclusive. If it has said dvd+rw in there, we'd know that either the disc or the drive must be faulty, but I don't know for certain if lshw will know/list the +-varieties
<nightmare__> there is alot more info
<nightmare__> i just posted what i thought would be relevent
<nightmare__> the discrption said it was a dvd-ram writer
<nightmare__> if it doesnt read it i hope there is a way to get it to read it
<nightmare__> truth be told after all the hassle ive gone through with ubuntu it will take a long time for me to try it again after i get this fixed
<nightmare__> but i hope i can at least get it fixed
<geirha> Out of curiosity, what was the hassle?
<nightmare__> games
<nightmare__> like i said i mostly use my pc for gaming pretty much all i use it for
<geirha> Ah, via wine, yes
<nightmare__> and it was like me runging in circles like crazy
<nightmare__> trying to figure it out lol
<geirha> Strickly speaking not Ubuntu's fault, rather the game manufacturer's fault for not supporting linux. But yeah, if you're a gamer today, you generally need windows or a mac
<geirha> Though now with steam available for Ubuntu, I think linux will be considered by more game makers
<nightmare__> so maybe when it gets more pc gaming freindly i might try it again also have to go into the terminal after i downloaded the file to get it to install then run to a web to get another code for the ubuntu software center
<nightmare__> just more steps then there needs to be in my honest opinion
<nightmare__> not that i dont think linux could change the whole aspect of computers and that there is a alot more you can do wiht it its just to many steps for me to have to take just to get 1 file downloaded
<geirha> wine improves every day, but it may be a long while before it can run all games. Or it might never be able to keep up
<nightmare__> sorry im getting off topic
<nightmare__> but personally your correct geirha most games dont want to support lunix though becouse it seems to push more people away then keep
<nightmare__> becouse its so hard to install a single file and not everyone is super computer liderate it took me at least 3hours just to figure out that when puting in my admin code it wasnt going too show up
<nightmare__> dang got to get back on topic anyways so do you think there is anyway for me too fix it with the cd i have im pretry sure its not dvd+rw compatable but it is dvd+ram compatable and i was wondering if there was some say to munipulate
<geirha> Software packaged for Ubuntu is very easy to install, even easier than windows imo.
<nightmare__> wel i mean yes if know how i mean typing sudo apt-get update is alot easyer
<geirha> no, you open the software center, search and install
<nightmare__> well everything ive installed using the center is outdated
<geirha> depends what you consider outdated ;P
<nightmare__> well like wine
<nightmare__> i downloaded it from the center
<nightmare__> and it was like 5 versions old
<geirha> Anyway, back to your real problem. It's not my area of expertice, so I don't really know how to proceed. I'd try to determine if the disc is faulty by testing it in another computer, if possible.
<nightmare__> k thanks
<nightmare__> well i guess my best bet is to wait for my roomate to wake up lol and see if i can use one of his disks
<nightmare__> i was just trying too see if i could do this becouse im really wanting to play my games
<nightmare__> i have like 30 games on steam and others that i play during diffrent times
<geirha> Yes, all ubuntu packages get frozen to a certain version at some point before an Ubuntu release, and they don't get updated to newer versions, only bugs gets fixed if they're found.
<geirha> At the time of freeze, the version should be near current version, so if it's five years old, your Ubuntu release is likely five years old
<nightmare__> um....  geirha is it bad for me to get alittle off topic
<nightmare__> it shouldnt be i checked it
<nightmare__> and asked some people in the irc channels they said its the lastest ones
<geirha> I'm the one that started it, and it's not entirely off-topic for this channel in my opinion
<nightmare__> but i was just throwing a number out there on that one
<geirha> But since there's no other traffic in this channel at the moment, I don't think any one will mind anyway
<nightmare__> ok
<nightmare__> well ill brb
<geirha> Have you tried the ubuntu version of steam though?
<nightmare__> im back
<nightmare__> yes i did
<nightmare__> some games dont work though and thats most of my games'
<nightmare__> although ima google something really fast
<geirha> Mh. Probably takes them a while to port all the games
<nightmare__> well i might of found my sulution to the one game i play the most
<nightmare__> and how to install it so i might not have to uninstall ubuntu
<nightmare__> crosses fingers
<nightmare__> possably like i said i like ubuntu the side setup is nice and there is alot more you can do then what windows gives you that you can do
<nightmare__> but i was afraid i wasnt goint to be able to play my games and i was raised playing games my first was pong so i was having game withdrawls lol
<geirha> Play games like nethack. They work "everywhere"
<geirha> ;)
<nightmare__> whats nethack
<nightmare__> i know there is some lunix based games but i have never tryed any
<geirha> a text-based dungeon-crawler
<nightmare__> im watching videos on it right now
<nightmare__> do you think i sould sent you pms?
<nightmare__> so i dont kee pon getting off topic
<geirha> Nah, I think we're fine. No one's complained.
<geirha> And we are discussing Ubuntu
<nightmare__> ok ever heard of desktop dungions?
<nightmare__> it reminds me of nethack
<geirha> I haven't
<nightmare__> but with char images
<nightmare__> ill send you a link
<nightmare__> http://www.desktopdungeons.net/
<geirha> Too much graphics :P
<nightmare__> thats what i was saying
<nightmare__> its like i denical in play style ive played it before but just more grahpics
<bizhanMona> HI all, I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my system for the first time. Then I typed "sudo apt-get update" and I got the following errors:  pastebin.com/T3NffkT4   any idea please? thanks
<Genrawir> It looks like you're getting a bunch of 404s from the archive, so it kinda sounds like it might just be a problem with the server, you could try an alternate server
<neo31> hello folks
<MacGuges> I've been trying to set up a talk chat with my dad through his ubuntu box. after several attempts I've stopped receiving talk notifications, and suspect inetd needs to be restarted. How do i restart that service in ubuntu?
<MacGuges> nvm
